# knitting tea party friday 16 september '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 16 September '16

Friday has snuck up on me - I was sitting here playing solitaire waiting until time to go to the doctor and it suddenly dawned on me - omg - it's Friday. I best get my butt in gear here.

Yesterday and today I have felt like I just may make it through this once again. I am definitely on an upswing but I'm not there yet. Showers are the worst - I will never be able to take a quick shower. Every so often I have to stop and catch my breath. Irks me. It just really drains my energy.

But I am feeling fine now - dressed and ready to take on the world. Lol It always takes a little longer to get back from one of these little lungy things - and I never quite make it back to where I was. My goal now is to stay out of the health spa through the winter. We will see.

This next recipe takes a bit of work. I don't know if any of you make your own pasta but "back in the day" my mother made most of the noodles and spaghetti we ate. But then mother was an exceptional cook - as all mothers are. She dried it hanging over a kitchen chair back (covered with a towel) sitting on the back porch. This is a different take on homemade spaghetti pasta - I hope some of you will take the time and try it.

Fresh Corn Pasta

No more difficult to fabricate than any other dough, this unique formula incorporates both whole corn and cornmeal along with the standard wheat flour base, yielding a satisfying, toothsome structure with a genuinely flavorful soul. No one could ever accuse this noodle of being bland, even when eaten straight out the boiling water.
The best way to do justice to such a simple, pure product is to leave it alone. In essence: don't screw up a good thing. Toss the cooked noodles with good olive oil or just the barest veil of pesto, along with a handful of fresh seasonal vegetables, and let it do the rest of the work. Such unique noodles are special enough to speak for themselves, much like superlative fresh corn does in the first place.

Ingredients

1/2 Cup Corn Kernels, Canned and Drained, or Frozen and Thawed
1/2 Cup Aquafaba --- http://www.aquafaba.com/ 
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
1 Teaspoon Salt
2 Cups All-Purpose Flour
1/2 Cup Finely Ground Yellow Cornmeal

To Serve:

Pesto
Fresh Corn Kernels
Cherry Tomatoes, Halved

To make the pasta:

1. Place the corn kernels, aquafaba, oil, and salt in your food processor. Puree, pausing to scrape down the sides of the container as needed, until completely smooth.

2. Add in the flour and cornmeal and pulse to incorporate. It shouldn't take long before the mixture turns into a cohesive dough.

3. Turn it out onto a lightly floured surface, press it into a ball, and cover it loosely with a clean towel. Let rest for 10 minutes to allow the gluten to relax before proceeding.

4. Divide dough in half, covering one of the portions once more with the towel. Focusing your attention on the other half, knead it lightly until smooth and press it into the rough shape of a rectangle. Break out the rolling pin and roll it out to about 1/8th - 1/16th of an inch in thickness.

5. Lightly flour the entire length before rolling it loosely and gently to make a short scroll to can be cut in one stroke. Use a very sharp knife to slice the noodles to your desired thickness; about 1/4-inch for fettuccine or 1/8-inch for linguine. Toss the noodles with additional flour to keep the strands separate.

6. Hang the fresh pasta on drying rack (in a pinch, I've used metal coat hangers) for at least two hours to dry. Repeat with remaining half of the dough.

7. If preparing the pasta well advance, allow it to dry completely, about 8 - 10 hours depending on the humidity in your kitchen, before storing it an airtight container or zip top plastic bag.

To cook:

1. Bring approximately 4 quarts water to a boil.

2. Add pasta and cook for just 2 - 3 minutes, stirring occasionally, until firm but tender.

3. Drain but do not rinse.

4. Immediately toss with pesto and fresh vegetables and enjoy!

Makes 2 - 4 Servings (Paired with a Salad or Soup to Make a Meal)

https://bittersweetblog.com/2016/09/14/a-maize-ing/

This would be a great substitute for pizza - I think I could eat the whole thing. And if you have tomatoes still coming on it will taste that much better.

Bruschetta on Naan Bread

We've been enjoying this appetizer all summer long. It was a favourite of ours from a local restaurant until they removed it from their menu. It was worth trying to recreate! You can make this recipe smaller or larger to suit your occasion. Just keep the ratio of the ingredients.

Ingredients

purchased naan bread (sizes vary)
purchased basil pesto
1 cup finely diced sweet white onion
1 1/2 cups finely diced tomato
1 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup shredded parmesan cheese
1 cup feta cheese, crumbled
a handful fresh basil leaves, finely chopped (if fresh leaves are not available I find freeze-dried available in the produce section to be a good substitute)
salt and pepper to taste
1 tablespoon olive oil
purchased reduced Balsamic Glaze

Directions

1. Arrange naan bread on pizza pans. Regular cookie sheets will work but it is better if air can get underneath the bread to help it crisp in the oven. Toast on one side under broiler.

2. Spread pesto over each piece of bread.

3. Combine remaining ingredients except Balsamic Vinegar glaze. Spoon topping over pesto.

4. Bake in 350 F oven until parmesan melts and bread is heated through.

5. Drizzle Balsamic Glaze over the Bruschetta and cut into serving pieces.

6. Serve immediately.

NOTE: This Bruschetta filling works equally as well on slices of toasted Baguette.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/bruschetta-on-naan-bread.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I stayed with my friend Wendell and his partner Ryan while I was in Seattle. We had beer one night for dinner - a grapefruit based beer (from Germany). It was fine for a one time bottle but I would not order it if I was out. It certainly was a different taste. So in the spirit of grapefruit -----

Ruby Red Grapefruit Sheet Cake with Grapefruit Cream Cheese Frosting

Ruby Red Grapefruit Sheet Cake with Grapefruit Cream Cheese Frosting is tender, moist, sweet, and tart. If you like citrus and grapefruit, this flavorful combination is sure to satisfy!

Author: Paula Jones
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 45 mins

Serves: 15

Ingredients

Ingredients - Cake

1 ruby red grapefruit (3 tablespoon zest, divided, and ½ cup juice from grapefruit. You will use 2 tablespoons zest in the cake and 1 tablespoon in the frosting.)
1 cup butter, melted
½ cup water
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups granulated sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ cup buttermilk
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

FROSTING

8 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
½ cup butter, at room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 cups confectioner's sugar
*1 tablespoon grapefruit zest (from 3 tablespoons listed above)

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

2. Spray a 9x13 inch sheet pan with non-stick spray or spread a thin layer of vegetable shortening inside the pan.

3. Stir together the melted butter, 2 tablespoons grapefruit zest, and water.

4. In another bowl, combine flour, sugar, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon. Whisk to combine.

5. Add buttermilk, ½ cup grapefruit juice, eggs, extract, and butter mixture.

6. Stir to combine.

7. Pour batter into the prepared 9x13 inch pan.

8. Bake 25 to 32 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in the center comes out clean.

9. Cool 1 hour before frosting.

FROSTING

1. In the bowl of a mixture, combine cream cheese and butter until light and fluffy.

2. Slowly add sugar.

3. When sugar is incorporated, add 1 tablespoon grapefruit zest.

4. Spread evenly over cool cake.

5. Store in the refrigerator.

NOTES: (1) I recommend using real butter and not margarine. (2) You can substitute sour cream or Greek yogurt for the buttermilk. You'll use 1/2 cup for substitutions. (3) Additionally, you can use a plain cream cheese frosting, like my Best Cream Cheese Frosting, if you're concerned with grapefruit overload. (4) You may also consider adding 1 cup chopped pecans, walnuts, or almonds to the cake batter.

http://www.callmepmc.com/ruby-red-grapefruit-sheet-cake-with-grapefruit-cream-cheese-frosting/

The Best Cream Cheese Frosting by PAULA 
Author: Paula Jones
Prep time: 10 mins
Total time: 10 mins

Ingredients

½ cup real butter, room temp
8-ounce cream cheese, room temp
3½ cup confectioner's sugar
1 Tablespoon milk
1 teaspoon vanilla

Instructions

1. Beat 1 stick butter and 8 oz cream cheese until smooth; add confectioner sugar with mixer on low. Add vanilla and milk. Mix until smooth.

FOR CREAM CHEESE GLAZE:

1. Add more milk one tablespoon at a time until the consistency is like honey, smooth and pourable.

Notes: Do not substitute margarine or imitation butter in this recipe

http://www.callmepmc.com/the-best-cream-cheese-frosting/

I love casseroles - just something about them - comfort food I suppose. I really like the sound of this one - harvested right out of your garden and some of you may just have an apple tree too.

Red Capsicum and Lentil Bake

Serves 4 @ 233cal/serv.

Ingredients

1 teaspoon olive oil
1 large onion, peeled and finely chopped
1 garlic clove, peeled and finely chopped
1/2 cup lentils
2 1/2 cups low-sodium, organic vegetable broth
4 red capsicums, de-seeded and chopped (these are red peppers)
1 large cooking apple such as Granny Smith, peeled, cored, and chopped
2 teaspoons dried basil
1/4 cup white wine
14 ounces canned chopped tomatoes
1 ounce shredded cheddar cheese
1/3 ounce shredded parmesan cheese
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 180 degrees. (do this later - cooking the lentils takes 25 minutes).

2. Heat the olive oil gently in a large saucepan, add onion and garlic, and fry for five minutes until the onions are translucent.

3. Add lentils and stir, then add vegetable stock. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 25 minutes. (After 20m minutes I turned on the oven and prepared the rest of the vegies etc.)

4. Add the capsicums, basil, apple, white wine, and canned tomatoes and mix well.

5. Transfer the mixture to an oven-proof 9-by-13 baking dish and sprinkle cheese on top.

6. Cook in oven for 30 minutes.

7. Serve immediately, or freeze remaining portions in individual servings.

http://www.popsugar.com.au/fitness/Recipe-Red-Capsicum-Lentil-Bake-30565139

I've never had broccoli rabe but this recipe makes me want to try it. What do you think?

Bacon Wrapped Parmesan Broccoli Rabe

One of my favorite ways to prepare broccoli rabe is simply to roast it in the oven with salt, pepper, olive oil and a little parmesan cheese. It's healthy and delish! Whether I'm entertaining or just feeling a little fancy, I love taking my roasted broccoli rabe to a whole new level and wrapping it in bacon! How could anything wrapped in bacon not be even better, you know?

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 25 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 35 MINUTES
SERVES 6

Ingredients

1 large bunch broccoli rabe
2 tablespoons olive oil
salt + pepper, to taste
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/2 cup fresh grated parmesan
12 pieces thin cut bacon
2 tablespoons honey
1/4 cup toasted pine nuts, chopped
fresh herbs + cherry tomatoes, for serving (optional)

Basil Roasted Garlic Dip

5 cloves garlic
1/2 cup full-fat plain greek yogurt
1/4 cup olive oil
1/2 cup fresh basil
juice of 1 lemon
pinch of crushed red pepper flakes
salt, to taste

Instructions

NOTE: Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with foil and place a cooking rack over the foil.

1. Place the broccoli rabe in a large bowl and toss with the olive oil, salt, pepper and crushed red pepper flakes.

2. Divide the broccoli rabe into 12 bunches (about 3 stalks per bunch).

3. Wrap 1 piece of bacon around the stalk of each bunch. Secure the bacon wrapped broccoli rabe with a toothpick. Place the broccoli rabe onto the rack on top of the prepared baking sheet.

4. Sprinkle the parmesan over the bunch of bacon wrapped broccoli rabe.

5. Drizzle the honey over each piece of bacon.

6. Place the pan in the oven and roast until the broccoli rabe is roasted + crisp and the bacon looks fully cooked, about 25 minutes. Remove from the oven and remove the toothpicks.

7. Sprinkle with freshly grated parmesan, chopped toasted pine nuts and cherry tomatoes if desired. Serve with the Basil Roasted Garlic Dip (recipe below).

Basil Roasted Garlic Dip

1. Heat a skillet over medium heat and add 1 tablespoon olive oil.

2. Add the garlic and cook until the cloves are golden with some black spots, about 9 minutes.

3. Transfer to a food processor.

4. Add the remaining ingredients and process until completely smooth; season with salt and pepper.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/bacon-wrapped-parmesan-broccoli-rabe/

think that is it for today. I'll try to get myself in gear here and give you some more recipes during the coming week. Heaven knows I have a bunch lined up waiting. And they keep showing up in my mailbox. I probably shouldn't have so many food blogs coming into my mail but I am always wondering maybe they have something I've never seen before. Hope you all have a peaceful and quiet weekend with all good things happening to you and yours. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 9th September, 2016* by Darowil 

*Sorlenna* saw the dentist who is very pleased with the healing and has ground down her teeth a little so more comfortable. She is very pleased as well.

*The wren* made it home on Friday a short while after this TP started.

*Swedenme* had a tough week last week - DS was so unwell they didn't expect him to survive - he has since picked up.

*Kiwifrau's* DD has returned home from her tripping round a few European countries.

*Mrsvette* has had an offer on her house. Also her nephew Wayne has been given the go ahead for kidney transplant at some point. He is at greater risk as he only has 20% of his heart working. His sister Lynne will be the donor but she also has medical issues.

*Poledra's* knitting friend who had surgery for breast cancer is now home on hospice - only 8 weeks after diagnosis. Her sons are caring her, it is less than 2 years since her husband died from cancer. The friend is fully aware and making a great joke of all that is going on. Marla has developed a leak in water pipes - well, so she was told and then someone else said it isn't.

*Busyworkerbee* has a preliminary interview for a job to see if she thinks it will suit her.

*Bonnie's* DS has a rash on his legs. Thought it was a spider bite but it has now spread to both legs.

*Darowil* had to take her DH to ER as he was not responding to his antibiotics. He is being kept in overnight and being given intravenous antibiotics & stronger pain relief.

*Spider* joined us again. Her DH has had successful surgery for a pituitary tumour and her recently widowed DS has had to have her beloved dog put to sleep. Linda's feet are much improved since she gave up her job & she now has a part-time job in a local hospital which doesn't involve so much standing.

PHOTOS
7 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
12 - *Bonnie* - Fabric sculpture/ 2 skeins alpaca yarn
14 - *Swedenme* - Oak snake scarf
15 - *Kehinkle* - DGD with knitted hats
21 - *Fan* - Dressed for a wedding!
31 - *Lurker* - Shawl
32 - *Mrsvette* - Jimmy & his Corvette
40 - *Fan* - Fan, DH and DM in costume
42 - *Darowil* - Socks/Crochet animal book/Yarn
45 - *Swedenme* - Socks
51 - *Gagesmom* - The Karate kid!/Knitted nappy cover
52 - *Poledra* - Boot cuff
60 - *Gagesmom* - Pumpkin hat
62 - *Gagesmom * - Completed pumpkin hat
63 - *Lurker* - 'Waiting For Rain' shawl & matching hat
65 - *Cashmeregma* - 'Jazz Infusion' wine bottle lamp
67 - *Flyty1n* - View from driveway
67 - *Kehinkle* - Toeless socks
68 - *Bonnie* - Elephant lamp
82 - *Sassafras* - Joy & Linden the cedar tree
88 - *Pacer* - Matthew's new drawing
89 - *Gagesmom* - Gage at top of stairs
92 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on the latest baby jacket
94 - *Gagesmom* - Baking / Completed baby jacket
95 - *Gagesmom* - Baby jacket & hat

RECIPES
4 - *Lurker* - Chinese ginger biscuits
11 - *Rookie* - Preserved lemons/Roasted beef tenderloin (links)
15 - *Sorlenna* - Giant ginger cookies (link)
51 - *Pacer* - Slow cooker hamburger & potato bake (link)
77 - *Fan* - Mixed Vegetable Pickles
89 - *Bonnie* - Mini meatloaves (link)

CRAFTS
22 - *Tami* - How to count between cable rows (link)
53 - *Poledra* - Flip-flop socks (link)
65 - *Sam* - Baby blanket and yarn (links)
84 - *Kiwifrau* - Basic split-toe sock pattern (link)
84 - *Sam* - Baby pixie hat (link)

OTHERS
28 - *Kiwifrau* - TV stand (link)
29 - *Bonnie* - Drip pipes (link)
36 - *Budasha* - TV lift system (link)
41 - *Sam* - Canadian Recreational trip (link)
46 - *Sam* - TV lift cabinet (link)


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

So happy to have you back Sam! Good to know you'll be with us for a long time!Recipes sound interesting! Please take good care and have a relaxing evening! Warm hugs!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nice to see you back Sam and glad to hear doctor thinks you will live, and thank you Julie for keeping us going while you were away . Got 3 sons who all support different teams , last night oldest sons team got beat they are not having a good start. Middle son is happy as his team won tonight and are having a good start , youngest son must be an eternal optimist as he supports the nearest town to us team and they have just been promoted to the premier league and up against all the big teams they are doing so so at the moment will have to see were they are at the end of the league 
At least they all got there chilli


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, hope the doctor's appointment goes well. It is great that you felt well enough to do the opening. Hmmmmm, grapefruit beer is sure different. I guess not so great, however, I remember the rhubarb wine from the winery we visited at KAP and that was wonderful. Sorry showers are progressively more difficult with getting out of breath so easily. I'm sure it is nice to feel clean but not nice being exhausted when done.

Thank you for the recipes. How lovely that you have such good memories of your mom's cooking and homemade noodles and spaghetti. Out of curiosity, what nationality was she?

So wonderful to have you back.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome back Sam. ☺☺☺
The team is back together again. ???????? ???? 
Great recipes and always happy for the summaries. 

Just finished eating. Breakfast for supper.☺ love bacon and eggs no matter the day or time.

Gage had poutine for supper and has since gone to the school yard to see if any kids are around. 

Put in a movie.. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets. Love the part with the knitting. All by itself????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening. Is it the humidity in the shower that exhaust you? Can you fit a plastic chair in shower? I know I've been fighting exhaustion coming off steroids. Doc told me to honor the exhaustion and rest. Part of me wanted to snark at answer. I WANT to be active. But the other part knew I HAVE to rest, not an option, I'm too exhausted to push myself.
I did well on picnic and drive in mountains. Hoping to do that this Wed. also. I also know there is no possibility I can hike for awhile. It is what it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the fouts family was german i have an idea. the paul family german and swiss. mother helped cook for the threshers when she was growing up - and her mother was not always well enough to do the cooking - so she had lots of practice. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, hope the doctor's appointment goes well. It is great that you felt well enough to do the opening. Hmmmmm, grapefruit beer is sure different. I guess not so great, however, I remember the rhubarb wine from the winery we visited at KAP and that was wonderful. Sorry showers are progressively more difficult with getting out of breath so easily. I'm sure it is nice to feel clean but not nice being exhausted when done.
> 
> Thank you for the recipes. How lovely that you have such good memories of your mom's cooking and homemade noodles and spaghetti. Out of curiosity, what nationality was she?
> 
> So wonderful to have you back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - the humidity does not bother me - it is my arms. anytime i have to do much with my arms held away from my body i lose my air rapidly - there are no fat reserves on this body and next to no muscle tissue. with my stomach i look like a lopsided pear on a stick. anyhow - i just take my time which is what irks me - i want it to be not such a time consumer. somehow half an hour in the shower seems a little extreme but as you say - it is what it is and i have learned to live with it - gripe about it a lot - but it is what it is. sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening. Is it the humidity in the shower that exhaust you? Can you fit a plastic chair in shower? I know I've been fighting exhaustion coming off steroids. Doc told me to honor the exhaustion and rest. Part of me wanted to snark at answer. I WANT to be active. But the other part knew I HAVE to rest, not an option, I'm too exhausted to push myself.
> I did well on picnic and drive in mountains. Hoping to do that this Wed. also. I also know there is no possibility I can hike for awhile. It is what it is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam I'm glad you are well enough to open for us again. Thanks Julie for covering. & thanks for the summaries.
I've never heard if anyone making pasta from corn, interesting. I was just telling DH yesterday that I want to try drying & grinding some of the corn from the garden that has got too ripe. He thinks I'm nuts????
I don't think I'd like either grapefruit beer or cake, fine on their own .

I was talking to DS, he still has his rash & it's now spread to his arms, almost like little blisters. He says he doesn't feel real unwell, just tired but he's just worked 14-12 hr shifts in a row, I think that would make anyone tired. The doctor told him its some kind if virus. 
It's very noisy here this afternoon, 3 big combines just pulled into the wheat field across the road, it's good to see it going in the bin. It's very windy & 24C/75F so everything should be good & dry


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- good to have everything back to normal!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you are back at the helm, Sam.

Linda, glad you are back also! 

Hope Margaret's DH is getting better. 

I've decided the latest project isn't working quite right, so I'm going to frog back to the border on it and give it another go. Better get started...it's not going to frog itself. Heh.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was talking to DS, he still has his rash & it's now spread to his arms, almost like little blisters. He says he doesn't feel real unwell, just tired but he's just worked 14-12 hr shifts in a row, I think that would make anyone tired. The doctor told him its some kind if virus.


:sm06: I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you back here, Sam, and glad the Dr.'s report was positive. We'll restate his advice to take it easy and let your strength build back up again. Thanks Margaret and Kate for the summaries and postings and Julie for taking on the tough job of filling Sam's shoes to start the party each week. All of your efforts are very appreciated. I did a lot of cleaning around the house today as all of the kids will be here tomorrow and we'll do a big cook-out (end of summer and celebration that DH is doing so well after the surgery) - the weather has been beautiful so I'm sure we'll be spending a great deal of time in the back yard.

I'm having leftovers for dinner and DH says he's not hungry so dinner will be very easy to prepare - I'll have the cream of broccoli soup from last night. I had a sandwich at lunch with some home-made horseradish mixed with mayonnaise and it about burned my brain out - I haven 't had any that hot in a very long time. I had to scrape it off the bread as it was too potent. Any ideas on how to cool it down? Mix in more mayonnaise?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you back here, Sam, and glad the Dr.'s report was positive. We'll restate his advice to take it easy and let your strength build back up again. Thanks Margaret and Kate for the summaries and postings and Julie for taking on the tough job of filling Sam's shoes to start the party each week. All of your efforts are very appreciated. I did a lot of cleaning around the house today as all of the kids will be here tomorrow and we'll do a big cook-out (end of summer and celebration that DH is doing so well after the surgery) - the weather has been beautiful so I'm sure we'll be spending a great deal of time in the back yard.
> 
> I'm having leftovers for dinner and DH says he's not hungry so dinner will be very easy to prepare - I'll have the cream of broccoli soup from last night. I had a sandwich at lunch with some home-made horseradish mixed with mayonnaise and it about burned my brain out - I haven 't had any that hot in a very long time. I had to scrape it off the bread as it was too potent. Any ideas on how to cool it down? Mix in more mayonnaise?


Not tough, Rookie, other than that there is no way I would emulate Sam; done with pleasure to give him the break- pity is, he got sick. And as he says so hard to get back his strength.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's only back to normal because of your being at the helm the last three weeks. i so appreciate all you have done in those three weeks julie - and thanks for checking in with me today to see how i was. i never worry when you are in charge - i know it will be as good or better than i would do - probably better - it's good knowing someone has your back in these kinds of things. thanks julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my spot- good to have everything back to normal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's only back to normal because of your being at the helm the last three weeks. i so appreciate all you have done in those three weeks julie - and thanks for checking in with me today to see how i was. i never worry when you are in charge - i know it will be as good or better than i would do - probably better - it's good knowing someone has your back in these kinds of things. thanks julie. --- sam


Thank you, Sam! It is done with pleasure- except for week #2 when I used all those photos, and the software went splotto!!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for this week and of course ladies for keeping us going while Sam was at the spa.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - the humidity does not bother me - it is my arms. anytime i have to do much with my arms held away from my body i lose my air rapidly - there are no fat reserves on this body and next to no muscle tissue. with my stomach i look like a lopsided pear on a stick. anyhow - i just take my time which is what irks me - i want it to be not such a time consumer. somehow half an hour in the shower seems a little extreme but as you say - it is what it is and i have learned to live with it - gripe about it a lot - but it is what it is. sam


Is your shower handheld? Might that make it easier along with the chair.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hellooooooo! I had one of those "what me tired, NAH" nights; was up until 4 this morning then slept the day away. Anyway, posted on the tail end of the last KTP so will repeat here to save you from going back:
*Melody* Tell Gage "way to go"; proud that he stepped up and faced his fear in climbing those steps! Tell him my DD's Tai Kwon Do instructor visited my class when I was teaching and had me demonstrate breaking a board for the class. One of the kids commented "sure don't want to mess with Mrs. Settle!" I got a chuckle out of that! It all is a matter of self control and discipline. Glad Gage is enjoying the Karate.

*Rookie* Where do you find the ebooks for caron cakes?

Think I stopped posting on last weeks after that....Loved the outfits on last weeks post Melody. Also was so wonderful to hear from Spider again too. Gonna go back to the beginning now and catch up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Other than tell him it was some kind of virus did doctor make any suggestions for what to do? It sounds horrible.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam I'm glad you are well enough to open for us again. Thanks Julie for covering. & thanks for the summaries.
> I've never heard if anyone making pasta from corn, interesting. I was just telling DH yesterday that I want to try drying & grinding some of the corn from the garden that has got too ripe. He thinks I'm nuts????
> I don't think I'd like either grapefruit beer or cake, fine on their own .
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I have a shower chair in the barn; wish we were closer so I could give it to you. It is more of a bench but I used it when I had my knees replaced. Really helped. Glad the doc said you would live; don't like the idea of doing without you!!! You are correct too in that Julie was a Godsend in keeping us going. Three cheers for Julie and let's don't forget our summary ladies Kate & Margaret! What a great group there is on the KTP; Everyone!

Pulled or strained a muscle in my back around my left shoulder blade about 2 weeks ago when scrubbing the floor and sliding furniture around. Darn thing still hurts like the dickens. Have tried the heating pad this past week a lot; temporarily eases up then first movement and I'm back to pain. Tired of it. Oh well, it will ease up eventually. Have had to take my tramadol to sleep and that give me really wacky dreams lately; some of them better than a movie....lol.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam good to know you are on the mend and slowly getting back to normal. Take all the time you need in the shower just be careful, extra careful as we don't want to hear that you are back in the Spa.
Seems as we age or at least for myself I can't believe how quickly I'm not able to do things like I used too. The bright side to this is that we still above grass, lol!
Julie thanks for filling in for Sam you always do a great job, well everyone does!

Had a fantastic time with my daughter today, she downloaded 1500 photos and videos of her trip, we still have another 1800 to go. HA! She was amazed at how many she took. She even took some special photos just for me, ones that she new I would really enjoy. Like 2 dirndl's in a window display, gosh they were truly beautiful. Told her we are having an Oktoberfest here next Saturday I will be wearing my good old faithful one, ha! She also bought chocolates from Belguim, laughed at that as she could buy them here, but "NO" she wanted to buy extra special ones for her Mama, also a bottle of 4711 as she remembers my wearing that when she was a little girl. Cute, what a sweety she is.
The young men came to pickup the mattress (like new), am happy for this family as they truly are very grateful.
Tomorrow off for X-Rays and Ultrasound then a little grocery shopping.
Enjoy your day/evening everyone. Hugs to ALL.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have a shower chair in the barn; wish we were closer so I could give it to you. It is more of a bench but I used it when I had my knees replaced. Really helped. Glad the doc said you would live; don't like the idea of doing without you!!! You are correct too in that Julie was a Godsend in keeping us going. Three cheers for Julie and let's don't forget our summary ladies Kate & Margaret! What a great group there is on the KTP; Everyone!
> 
> Pulled or strained a muscle in my back around my left shoulder blade about 2 weeks ago when scrubbing the floor and sliding furniture around. Darn thing still hurts like the dickens. Have tried the heating pad this past week a lot; temporarily eases up then first movement and I'm back to pain. Tired of it. Oh well, it will ease up eventually. Have had to take my tramadol to sleep and that give me really wacky dreams lately; some of them better than a movie....lol.


Gwen try putting Vicks or Tiger Balm on your back/shoulder, that should help.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> no - the humidity does not bother me - it is my arms. anytime i have to do much with my arms held away from my body i lose my air rapidly - there are no fat reserves on this body and next to no muscle tissue. with my stomach i look like a lopsided pear on a stick. anyhow - i just take my time which is what irks me - i want it to be not such a time consumer. somehow half an hour in the shower seems a little extreme but as you say - it is what it is and i have learned to live with it - gripe about it a lot - but it is what it is. sam


DS #1 can easily take a 30 minute shower. He actually sets a timer to tell him to get finished and get out of the shower.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got home from my friends. The little baby girl Alexis aka Lexi that was born last month was there to visit. Such a little doll. I decided to take the pumpkin hat I just completed and give it to her. Perfect fit. 
Hope the picture is not sideways. It was not taken that way . unfortunately it is sideways. Sorry. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> DS #1 can easily take a 30 minute shower. He actually sets a timer to tell him to get finished and get out of the shower.


Usually in and out in 10 mins now. After the strokes I need the shower chair and took me at least half an hour. Mind you if I am feeling unwell or my body aches I stand under the hot water for quite some time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a sweet little punkin in her pumpkin hat!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks to Sam and the ladies who have kept this going while Sam was in an enforced spa visit. Thanks also for the summaries and the picture links. 

Bonnie, that "virus" could well be shingles, the blisters leads me to wonder if this is so. Did your DS ever have chicken pox as a child? Whatever it is, one thing is sure, it is most miserable. While nothing really stops a virus in its tracks, good nutrition, and even antibiotics are used to prevent a secondary infection. Prayers for my friends on this forum. Sam, one of the reasons using your arms close to your chest seems to help your breathing may be that as you have no real muscle mass of your chest, that helps make up for the accessory action that muscles of your chest usually use to help breathing. This helps expand your chest and help the air go in. So glad you are back Sam. 
Went to see my PA because of the continued n/v. He has determined that most likely I have food poisoning as a result of eating some "over the hill" turkey and peaches last evening. I am on a diet of fluids and Pepto Bismol and hoping that we will be off at 0300 tomorrow morning without incident. Sadly, Provo has a dinky airport and all the big planes come into SLC, so that's where we fly in and out. As is usual in Utah, the DOT is always tearing up huge parts of the roads so there are lots of slow down construction areas. This morning an 18 wheeler blew a tire, rammed into the leg of an overpass, and took the overpass down, so there will be even more slowdowns until that gets rebuilt. Fortunately, the driver was not hurt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Other than tell him it was some kind of virus did doctor make any suggestions for what to do? It sounds horrible.


She did some blood tests & told him to come back next week. He says it not painful or itchy now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have a shower chair in the barn; wish we were closer so I could give it to you. It is more of a bench but I used it when I had my knees replaced. Really helped. Glad the doc said you would live; don't like the idea of doing without you!!! You are correct too in that Julie was a Godsend in keeping us going. Three cheers for Julie and let's don't forget our summary ladies Kate & Margaret! What a great group there is on the KTP; Everyone!
> 
> Pulled or strained a muscle in my back around my left shoulder blade about 2 weeks ago when scrubbing the floor and sliding furniture around. Darn thing still hurts like the dickens. Have tried the heating pad this past week a lot; temporarily eases up then first movement and I'm back to pain. Tired of it. Oh well, it will ease up eventually. Have had to take my tramadol to sleep and that give me really wacky dreams lately; some of them better than a movie....lol.


Sorry you pulled a muscle, I use Salonpas patches when my shoulder is giving trouble, maybe you could try that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> DS #1 can easily take a 30 minute shower. He actually sets a timer to tell him to get finished and get out of the shower.


My youngest can also spend forever in the shower


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks to Sam and the ladies who have kept this going while Sam was in an enforced spa visit. Thanks also for the summaries and the picture links.
> 
> Bonnie, that "virus" could well be shingles, the blisters leads me to wonder if this is so. Did your DS ever have chicken pox as a child? Whatever it is, one thing is sure, it is most miserable. While nothing really stops a virus in its tracks, good nutrition, and even antibiotics are used to prevent a secondary infection. Prayers for my friends on this forum. Sam, one of the reasons using your arms close to your chest seems to help your breathing may be that as you have no real muscle mass of your chest, that helps make up for the accessory action that muscles of your chest usually use to help breathing. This helps expand your chest and help the air go in. So glad you are back Sam.
> Went to see my PA because of the continued n/v. He has determined that most likely I have food poisoning as a result of eating some "over the hill" turkey and peaches last evening. I am on a diet of fluids and Pepto Bismol and hoping that we will be off at 0300 tomorrow morning without incident. Sadly, Provo has a dinky airport and all the big planes come into SLC, so that's where we fly in and out. As is usual in Utah, the DOT is always tearing up huge parts of the roads so there are lots of slow down construction areas. This morning an 18 wheeler blew a tire, rammed into the leg of an overpass, and took the overpass down, so there will be even more slowdowns until that gets rebuilt. Fortunately, the driver was not hurt.


I don't think it's shingles, he has had chickenpox when he was 16but the spots are on both arms & legs & normally shingles affects only one side, I believe

I hope you are well enough by morning to go one your trip


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sorry to read DS has more blisters.
Mel, as has been said cute punkin in pumpkin hat.
Clothing, hope you feel better and can start your trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is really no place for a chair in my shower - and i am really better standing up - the shower is probably 36"sq. - it was all they could squeeze in - and it works well - i just need to take my time and i'll do fine. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have a shower chair in the barn; wish we were closer so I could give it to you. It is more of a bench but I used it when I had my knees replaced. Really helped. Glad the doc said you would live; don't like the idea of doing without you!!! You are correct too in that Julie was a Godsend in keeping us going. Three cheers for Julie and let's don't forget our summary ladies Kate & Margaret! What a great group there is on the KTP; Everyone!
> 
> Pulled or strained a muscle in my back around my left shoulder blade about 2 weeks ago when scrubbing the floor and sliding furniture around. Darn thing still hurts like the dickens. Have tried the heating pad this past week a lot; temporarily eases up then first movement and I'm back to pain. Tired of it. Oh well, it will ease up eventually. Have had to take my tramadol to sleep and that give me really wacky dreams lately; some of them better than a movie....lol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like a long shower - i shouldn't complain - there was a time i when i would just stand under the shower and kind of drift off loving the feel of the water - i think i just like to gripe. lol --- sam



pacer said:


> DS #1 can easily take a 30 minute shower. He actually sets a timer to tell him to get finished and get out of the shower.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh that is very cute melody - very cute. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just got home from my friends. The little baby girl Alexis aka Lexi that was born last month was there to visit. Such a little doll. I decided to take the pumpkin hat I just completed and give it to her. Perfect fit.
> Hope the picture is not sideways. It was not taken that way . unfortunately it is sideways. Sorry. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam good to know you are on the mend and slowly getting back to normal. Take all the time you need in the shower just be careful, extra careful as we don't want to hear that you are back in the Spa.
> Seems as we age or at least for myself I can't believe how quickly I'm not able to do things like I used too. The bright side to this is that we still above grass, lol!
> Julie thanks for filling in for Sam you always do a great job, well everyone does!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Lynnette! My main goal is just to make sure we don't get split- no way can I be a replacement for Sam!
Would love to see you dressed up in your dirndl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got home from my friends. The little baby girl Alexis aka Lexi that was born last month was there to visit. Such a little doll. I decided to take the pumpkin hat I just completed and give it to her. Perfect fit.
> Hope the picture is not sideways. It was not taken that way . unfortunately it is sideways. Sorry. ????


What a sweetheart!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks to Sam and the ladies who have kept this going while Sam was in an enforced spa visit. Thanks also for the summaries and the picture links.
> 
> Bonnie, that "virus" could well be shingles, the blisters leads me to wonder if this is so. Did your DS ever have chicken pox as a child? Whatever it is, one thing is sure, it is most miserable. While nothing really stops a virus in its tracks, good nutrition, and even antibiotics are used to prevent a secondary infection. Prayers for my friends on this forum. Sam, one of the reasons using your arms close to your chest seems to help your breathing may be that as you have no real muscle mass of your chest, that helps make up for the accessory action that muscles of your chest usually use to help breathing. This helps expand your chest and help the air go in. So glad you are back Sam.
> Went to see my PA because of the continued n/v. He has determined that most likely I have food poisoning as a result of eating some "over the hill" turkey and peaches last evening. I am on a diet of fluids and Pepto Bismol and hoping that we will be off at 0300 tomorrow morning without incident. Sadly, Provo has a dinky airport and all the big planes come into SLC, so that's where we fly in and out. As is usual in Utah, the DOT is always tearing up huge parts of the roads so there are lots of slow down construction areas. This morning an 18 wheeler blew a tire, rammed into the leg of an overpass, and took the overpass down, so there will be even more slowdowns until that gets rebuilt. Fortunately, the driver was not hurt.


Hoping you get away without incident. That truck crash sounds potentially horrific, lucky he walked out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam I'm glad you are well enough to open for us again. Thanks Julie for covering. & thanks for the summaries.
> I've never heard if anyone making pasta from corn, interesting. I was just telling DH yesterday that I want to try drying & grinding some of the corn from the garden that has got too ripe. He thinks I'm nuts????
> I don't think I'd like either grapefruit beer or cake, fine on their own .
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that son still has rash and it's spread . Is he allergic to anything ? 
I like that word virus I'm sure doctors just us it when they haven't got a clue what is wrong 
Glad to hear that the combines are busy and everything is nice and dry . Has it been good weather for the farmers ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sam! It is done with pleasure- except for week #2 when I used all those photos, and the software went splotto!!!!!!


But it was fun to decipher and read :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just got home from my friends. The little baby girl Alexis aka Lexi that was born last month was there to visit. Such a little doll. I decided to take the pumpkin hat I just completed and give it to her. Perfect fit.
> Hope the picture is not sideways. It was not taken that way . unfortunately it is sideways. Sorry. ????


What a cutie Mel and yes the hat is a perfect fit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have a shower chair in the barn; wish we were closer so I could give it to you. It is more of a bench but I used it when I had my knees replaced. Really helped. Glad the doc said you would live; don't like the idea of doing without you!!! You are correct too in that Julie was a Godsend in keeping us going. Three cheers for Julie and let's don't forget our summary ladies Kate & Margaret! What a great group there is on the KTP; Everyone!
> 
> Pulled or strained a muscle in my back around my left shoulder blade about 2 weeks ago when scrubbing the floor and sliding furniture around. Darn thing still hurts like the dickens. Have tried the heating pad this past week a lot; temporarily eases up then first movement and I'm back to pain. Tired of it. Oh well, it will ease up eventually. Have had to take my tramadol to sleep and that give me really wacky dreams lately; some of them better than a movie....lol.


Hope the pain goes soon Gwen and that the wacky dreams are fun ones 
I don't need tramadol to have wacky dreams they just come if there own accord . Sometimes when I tell husband about a dream he just looks at me and shakes his head ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that son still has rash and it's spread . Is he allergic to anything ?
> I like that word virus I'm sure doctors just us it when they haven't got a clue what is wrong
> Glad to hear that the combines are busy and everything is nice and dry . Has it been good weather for the farmers ?


My friend who is a retired GP admitted that "a nonspecific virus" was a handy fall back!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My friend who is a retired GP admitted that "a nonspecific virus" was a handy fall back!


Haha I knew it . You can just tell when they say it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

3:30 a.m. and I just woke up. Think I'll try to go back to sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm exhausted for some reason. Had 2 hours sleep this afternoon after about 3-4 hours bad sleep last night. So will go to bed soon but don't want to go too early.
David remains much the same. But they have done scans and had a consult with the eye docs to confirm that the sinusitis has not spread into the eye area which was a concern. I think the swelling round the eye is settling so maybe the IV antibiotics are starting to do something. So glad we went in last night instead of waiting for the appointment we had for this morning. By the time of his appointment he had had a few doses of IV antibiotic, knew it was the sinuses definitely from the CT scanand was being checked by the eye doc.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, hope everyone is ok. Just touching base, will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> But it was fun to decipher and read :sm02:


 :sm24: Thanks, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm exhausted for some reason. Had 2 hours sleep this afternoon after about 3-4 hours bad sleep last night. So will go to bed soon but don't want to go too early.
> David remains much the same. But they have done scans and had a consult with the eye docs to confirm that the sinusitis has not spread into the eye area which was a concern. I think the swelling round the eye is settling so maybe the IV antibiotics are starting to do something. So glad we went in last night instead of waiting for the appointment we had for this morning. By the time of his appointment he had had a few doses of IV antibiotic, knew it was the sinuses definitely from the CT scanand was being checked by the eye doc.


Hopefully sleeping better by now, I reckon it's around 9 p.m., in Adelaide- seems like you had a very early night.


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

It's quite a time since I checked in to the tea party, sorry you are not well Sam, your recipes as usual are amazing will be trying some of those, and to all those that are ill good wishes for speedy recoveries. As the weather is getting warmer here in Aus.. have been doing a little gardening maybe put in some tomatoes this week, but those terrible weeds, I'm sure they grow faster and more vigorous than any plants. X.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome back Sam and am happy to hear that your health is improving and hope it continues..I want to say Thank You for taking the time to share all those wonderful recipes' and hints. Take it slow and steady...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

candytuft said:


> It's quite a time since I checked in to the tea party, sorry you are not well Sam, your recipes as usual are amazing will be trying some of those, and to all those that are ill good wishes for speedy recoveries. As the weather is getting warmer here in Aus.. have been doing a little gardening maybe put in some tomatoes this week, but those terrible weeds, I'm sure they grow faster and more vigorous than any plants. X.


Welcome! Still a little early here for tomatoes, but it won't be long now!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the nice opening, Sam. SO glad you are on the mend. I just read all of last week's tp...whew! (Had no time last week). Now off to a charity walk. Hugs to all, friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully sleeping better by now, I reckon it's around 9 p.m., in Adelaide- seems like you had a very early night.


9.40 now and I am heading off now. Didn't want to go much earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 9.40 now and I am heading off now. Didn't want to go much earlier.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome! Still a little early here for tomatoes, but it won't be long now!


Any planted here are probably swimming by now. We've had some beautiful days which bought out the blossom and flowers- and amazingly enough the blossoms don't seem have been lost in the rain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Candytuft, welcome.
Margaret, hope DH doing much better today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> 9.40 now and I am heading off now. Didn't want to go much earlier.


I hope David is on the mend now. He must be feeling miserable.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Any planted here are probably swimming by now. We've had some beautiful days which bought out the blossom and flowers- and amazingly enough the blossoms don't seem have been lost in the rain.


Much of my state has been getting rain all night which means Mel might get rain most of today as well. It looks like it is heading her way. The radar shows the entire lower portion of Michigan getting rain currently although it might be clearing up in another hour or two.

Looks like Sam and Tami might be getting some of this rain as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm game for just about anything. Have been putting Salonpas patches and sometimes have had DH put some of my diclophenac cream on it. Gives minimal relief.


kiwifrau said:


> Gwen try putting Vicks or Tiger Balm on your back/shoulder, that should help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doesn't matter if it is sideways; can still see the hat is a perfect fit on the little darling.


gagesmom said:


> Just got home from my friends. The little baby girl Alexis aka Lexi that was born last month was there to visit. Such a little doll. I decided to take the pumpkin hat I just completed and give it to her. Perfect fit.
> Hope the picture is not sideways. It was not taken that way . unfortunately it is sideways. Sorry. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you can take a nap (or have already taken one since we are different in time) and that David is starting to get some relief from the sinus infection. Good call on taking him into the ER. Sending tons of healing prayers for him.


darowil said:


> I'm exhausted for some reason. Had 2 hours sleep this afternoon after about 3-4 hours bad sleep last night. So will go to bed soon but don't want to go too early.
> David remains much the same. But they have done scans and had a consult with the eye docs to confirm that the sinusitis has not spread into the eye area which was a concern. I think the swelling round the eye is settling so maybe the IV antibiotics are starting to do something. So glad we went in last night instead of waiting for the appointment we had for this morning. By the time of his appointment he had had a few doses of IV antibiotic, knew it was the sinuses definitely from the CT scanand was being checked by the eye doc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm exhausted for some reason. Had 2 hours sleep this afternoon after about 3-4 hours bad sleep last night. So will go to bed soon but don't want to go too early.
> David remains much the same. But they have done scans and had a consult with the eye docs to confirm that the sinusitis has not spread into the eye area which was a concern. I think the swelling round the eye is settling so maybe the IV antibiotics are starting to do something. So glad we went in last night instead of waiting for the appointment we had for this morning. By the time of his appointment he had had a few doses of IV antibiotic, knew it was the sinuses definitely from the CT scanand was being checked by the eye doc.


Goodnight Margaret hope you and husband get a good nights sleep and that he feels better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome! Still a little early here for tomatoes, but it won't be long now!


We are still having beautiful summer weather here during daytime so got some late time bloomers
Darn looks like I need to get the lawnmower out


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I and maybe Hannah will be going to a jazz music festival and dinner for charity tonight. It is to be in a town nearby and a friend's band is playing. The restaurant is a BBQ place that is really good though it has been years since I went there. Tickets are $30 each, which our friend compted us with 2 tickets and if DD goes with us we will buy her ticket. Hope it is good and seating comfortable. I know the music will be good. 

DH is currently prowling around the flea market. I got to be around 2 a.m. and fell asleep around 3:30 and up at 8. Do see a nap in the afternoon for sure. Still working on the mermaid blanket and taking a few breaks to make a few dish/washcloths. I'm doing the dishcloth swap on KP. Did the ones for Sept/Oct and have been trying to get some made ahead for Nov/Dec swap. Knitting some and crocheting some. Have been having issues deciphering some of the written directions on the crochet; to me they are clear as mud at times though the stitches themselves seem easy enough (definitely doing easy patterns). Nice to learn something new and may contact acquaintance that said she'd help me one day this next week for a little one on one directions in person. I think I need some hands-on in person help...LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful blossoms; is it a daylilly of sorts? Your grass looks way better than ours. Ours is sorely in need of cutting.TTYL


Swedenme said:


> We are still having beautiful summer weather here during daytime so got some late time bloomers
> Darn looks like I need to get the lawnmower out


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I and maybe Hannah will be going to a jazz music festival and dinner for charity tonight. It is to be in a town nearby and a friend's band is playing. The restaurant is a BBQ place that is really good though it has been years since I went there. Tickets are $30 each, which our friend compted us with 2 tickets and if DD goes with us we will buy her ticket. Hope it is good and seating comfortable. I know the music will be good.
> 
> DH is currently prowling around the flea market. I got to be around 2 a.m. and fell asleep around 3:30 and up at 8. Do see a nap in the afternoon for sure. Still working on the mermaid blanket and taking a few breaks to make a few dish/washcloths. I'm doing the dishcloth swap on KP. Did the ones for Sept/Oct and have been trying to get some made ahead for Nov/Dec swap. Knitting some and crocheting some. Have been having issues deciphering some of the written directions on the crochet; to me they are clear as mud at times though the stitches themselves seem easy enough (definitely doing easy patterns). Nice to learn something new and may contact acquaintance that said she'd help me one day this next week for a little one on one directions in person. I think I need some hands-on in person help...LOL.







I posted this on Facebook for someone wanting to learn some crochet. This is a perfect beginner pattern with different stitches, but also has pattern reading/deciphering and turning chains, etc. explained. Plus, you have a nice washcloth at the end!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that son still has rash and it's spread . Is he allergic to anything ?
> I like that word virus I'm sure doctors just us it when they haven't got a clue what is wrong
> Glad to hear that the combines are busy and everything is nice and dry . Has it been good weather for the farmers ?


This week has been good combining weather, there's 30% chance of showers today & tomorrow, if we can miss those it's good for the next week also but getting much cooler 16C/61F is the high all week & down near freezing every night. I'm glad I got so much outside work done this week, much nicer to do it when it's warm.

I don't know of anything that DS is allergic to except mustard makes him sick. I thought at first maybe the camp was using a new laundry soap for his bedding or clothes but now, not a clue as he seems to have more since he got home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm exhausted for some reason. Had 2 hours sleep this afternoon after about 3-4 hours bad sleep last night. So will go to bed soon but don't want to go too early.
> David remains much the same. But they have done scans and had a consult with the eye docs to confirm that the sinusitis has not spread into the eye area which was a concern. I think the swelling round the eye is settling so maybe the IV antibiotics are starting to do something. So glad we went in last night instead of waiting for the appointment we had for this morning. By the time of his appointment he had had a few doses of IV antibiotic, knew it was the sinuses definitely from the CT scanand was being checked by the eye doc.


I hope you get some rest. Good that the infection hasn't spread to his eyes, hope there's more improvement soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

candytuft said:


> It's quite a time since I checked in to the tea party, sorry you are not well Sam, your recipes as usual are amazing will be trying some of those, and to all those that are ill good wishes for speedy recoveries. As the weather is getting warmer here in Aus.. have been doing a little gardening maybe put in some tomatoes this week, but those terrible weeds, I'm sure they grow faster and more vigorous than any plants. X.


Hi, I don't remember you visiting with us before. Good luck with your gardening & don't be like me & get carried away planting, my garden in winding down but I'm wondering what I was thinking in spring to plant so much????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are still having beautiful summer weather here during daytime so got some late time bloomers
> Darn looks like I need to get the lawnmower out


Very pretty, do you bring them inside for the winter or plant them in the ground?

I had my amyrillis set a outside in the pot all summer, forgot about it the night it froze but it doesn't seem to have hurt it, thank goodness. I didn't think it was to bloom again until winter but maybe it's reacting to our shortening days, you can sure tell winter is on its wayð©


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I and maybe Hannah will be going to a jazz music festival and dinner for charity tonight. It is to be in a town nearby and a friend's band is playing. The restaurant is a BBQ place that is really good though it has been years since I went there. Tickets are $30 each, which our friend compted us with 2 tickets and if DD goes with us we will buy her ticket. Hope it is good and seating comfortable. I know the music will be good.
> 
> DH is currently prowling around the flea market. I got to be around 2 a.m. and fell asleep around 3:30 and up at 8. Do see a nap in the afternoon for sure. Still working on the mermaid blanket and taking a few breaks to make a few dish/washcloths. I'm doing the dishcloth swap on KP. Did the ones for Sept/Oct and have been trying to get some made ahead for Nov/Dec swap. Knitting some and crocheting some. Have been having issues deciphering some of the written directions on the crochet; to me they are clear as mud at times though the stitches themselves seem easy enough (definitely doing easy patterns). Nice to learn something new and may contact acquaintance that said she'd help me one day this next week for a little one on one directions in person. I think I need some hands-on in person help...LOL.


Have a fun evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, another cute set, you sure get them done quickly. & that pumpkin hat is perfect for little Lexi.

Lynnette, hope all goes well with the scan today & they don't find any blood clots


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, sorry you are still hurting. Used to when you could get lidocaine patches and insurance would pay. Then they jacked the price and insurance won't pay. You can get over the counter lidocaine cream you might try. I'm sure it's not as strong. Love the flowers.
Bonnie, I love amaryllis and red is my favorite.
Maya and I had half hour walk. The full moon was low in west just above Sierras when we started. Within 15 minutes it had set. I can't remember when we walked last. Showered, shampooed, laundry in, going to treat myself to dulcimer time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Candytuft hello there????

11:30am and it is raining. Knew that before getting out of bed. Arthritis is killing me today. My knees down to the tip of my toes. 

Going to work on some knitting. ????
See ta later ☺


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, another cute set, you sure get them done quickly. & that pumpkin hat is perfect for little Lexi.
> 
> Lynnette, hope all goes well with the scan today & they don't find any blood clots


Me too, won't know till next week I guess!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm exhausted for some reason. Had 2 hours sleep this afternoon after about 3-4 hours bad sleep last night. So will go to bed soon but don't want to go too early.
> David remains much the same. But they have done scans and had a consult with the eye docs to confirm that the sinusitis has not spread into the eye area which was a concern. I think the swelling round the eye is settling so maybe the IV antibiotics are starting to do something. So glad we went in last night instead of waiting for the appointment we had for this morning. By the time of his appointment he had had a few doses of IV antibiotic, knew it was the sinuses definitely from the CT scanand was being checked by the eye doc.


Glad to hear that David is no worse and hopefully he will start to improve very soon. Hope you sleep well tonight.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Saturday, everyone. Mel the little pumpkin had and the little punkin' are both as cute as can be. 
Sam, glad you were back. You can tell how much your were missed, but Julie and the Summary Queens always do a great job, so no worries there.
We've had some rain, but it's supposed to clear and the weather ball is gold today for a perfect 10 day. I believe it often heads your way from here, Sam. 

The House Mom's met for coffee this am, but I chose my swimming and arthritis water exercise class. We have no instructor on Saturdays, so it's usually me. And, I feel so much better when I don't miss it.

I'm baby sitting DGS tonight and Monday night. Love it!!! Last week the cutie was trying to talk his momma into more TV time, and said, "Momma, do you remember when grandma let me watch 100,000 videos and stay up until 100 o'clock?" He cracks me up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Any planted here are probably swimming by now. We've had some beautiful days which bought out the blossom and flowers- and amazingly enough the blossoms don't seem have been lost in the rain.


We are going up slowly, in temperature, but very wet still- particularly further south- some quite bad flooding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are still having beautiful summer weather here during daytime so got some late time bloomers
> Darn looks like I need to get the lawnmower out


My grass needs cutting again, but it is just too wet!
Lovely flowers, what are they?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, do you bring them inside for the winter or plant them in the ground?
> 
> I had my amyrillis set a outside in the pot all summer, forgot about it the night it froze but it doesn't seem to have hurt it, thank goodness. I didn't think it was to bloom again until winter but maybe it's reacting to our shortening days, you can sure tell winter is on its wayð©


What a lovely plant, Bonnie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I don't think I will walk straight ever again . I finally got round to clearing my most messiest flower bed , that is a big stretch to call it a flower bed when it was full of grass and weeds . I have pulled out weeds plants and straggly grass 
Now nothing will straighten up even my fingers are creaking . Think I need about an hour on a medieval stretch rack to pull everything straight again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Jeanette. 


RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExjPcOqRcOk
> 
> I posted this on Facebook for someone wanting to learn some crochet. This is a perfect beginner pattern with different stitches, but also has pattern reading/deciphering and turning chains, etc. explained. Plus, you have a nice washcloth at the end!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! Grandma Machriste you are quite lenient letting him stay up to 100 o'clock! LOL. How cute that must have been hearing him say that. And 100,000 videos! Quite a collection of movies I'd say!



machriste said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone. Mel the little pumpkin had and the little punkin' are both as cute as can be.
> Sam, glad you were back. You can tell how much your were missed, but Julie and the Summary Queens always do a great job, so no worries there.
> We've had some rain, but it's supposed to clear and the weather ball is gold today for a perfect 10 day. I believe it often heads your way from here, Sam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you and I both then need to go get a theraputic massage! Should I make our appointment or will you? At least you have something to show for your creaking body!



Swedenme said:


> Well I don't think I will walk straight ever again . I finally got round to clearing my most messiest flower bed , that is a big stretch to call it a flower bed when it was full of grass and weeds . I have pulled out weeds plants and straggly grass
> Now nothing will straighten up even my fingers are creaking . Think I need about an hour on a medieval stretch rack to pull everything straight again


??


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone. Mel the little pumpkin had and the little punkin' are both as cute as can be.
> Sam, glad you were back. You can tell how much your were missed, but Julie and the Summary Queens always do a great job, so no worries there.
> We've had some rain, but it's supposed to clear and the weather ball is gold today for a perfect 10 day. I believe it often heads your way from here, Sam.
> 
> ...


That's so funny Marilynn . How old is your grandson ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think you and I both then need to go get a theraputic massage! Should I make our appointment or will you? At least you have something to show for your creaking body!
> 
> ??


I wish . I would be there like a shot . Well like a snail ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Jeanette.


I don't know if you saw it, but I posted a bunch of links for the patterns and ebooks for the Caron cakes yarn. Have fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear that David is no worse and hopefully he will start to improve very soon. Hope you sleep well tonight.


Darowil, good thing David has a wife who is a nurse and didn't wait. Too close to the eyes and brain for comfort. Didn't he just have his birthday?? Maybe that was another David. Just hoping he gets on the other side of this and the sooner the better.

Sassafrass, sounds like such a gorgeous walk. Just listening to a documentary on N. Mohave and Colorado where there are very ancient ruins, not American Indian, and the public isn't allowed because they are so susceptible to damage. They seem to have Celtic origins. The photos they showed reminded me of what we saw in Scotland out on the Orkney Islands and some on the mainland. You live in such an interesting place. He also said that back in the time of these remains the landscape was not desert.

Kiwifrau, hoping all goes well and you find out what is causing the pain if it isn't a clot. Hoping it isn't and nothing serious to find.

Yay!!! I'm knitting, so not on here for long. Did my first lifeline and not as hard as I thought.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My grass needs cutting again, but it is just too wet!
> Lovely flowers, what are they?


Lilllies. All the rest flowered a while back but these ones have just started


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, great work! I'd love to be able to help. I love playing in the dirt. I really miss my garden.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Machriste, love the 100 o'clock and 100,000 videos. You have to be the best grandma in the world!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hit send too quickly, oops, double post.

Well, off I go to review ssk and get back to work. I only got this last page read. Hugs to all. ::


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got curtain rod and curtain rods up in my room. A few small shelves as well. Gages room will be tackled next week when he is gone to school.


Been going through some boxes and came across a jewelery box a friend gag e me for Christmas. I it I found China's dog chain. Instantly I burst into tears. Can't stop right now. 
I have a picture of her out all the time. Finding the chain just broke my heart.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's so funny Marilynn . How old is your grandson ?


He's 5.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I don't think I will walk straight ever again . I finally got round to clearing my most messiest flower bed , that is a big stretch to call it a flower bed when it was full of grass and weeds . I have pulled out weeds plants and straggly grass
> Now nothing will straighten up even my fingers are creaking . Think I need about an hour on a medieval stretch rack to pull everything straight again


You have obviously worked very hard! Your lawnmower looks very flash- I think I have an older model of similar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, good thing David has a wife who is a nurse and didn't wait. Too close to the eyes and brain for comfort. Didn't he just have his birthday?? Maybe that was another David. Just hoping he gets on the other side of this and the sooner the better.
> 
> Sassafrass, sounds like such a gorgeous walk. Just listening to a documentary on N. Mohave and Colorado where there are very ancient ruins, not American Indian, and the public isn't allowed because they are so susceptible to damage. They seem to have Celtic origins. The photos they showed reminded me of what we saw in Scotland out on the Orkney Islands and some on the mainland. You live in such an interesting place. He also said that back in the time of these remains the landscape was not desert.
> 
> ...


I am glad I can knit and check the computer all at the same time- it does not feel like wasting too much time. I type with one hand. Knitting held in the other.
THat is good your lifeline went in easily, what method did you use?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lilllies. All the rest flowered a while back but these ones have just started


Not an expert on lillies! It is a lovely bright colour.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I don't think I will walk straight ever again . I finally got round to clearing my most messiest flower bed , that is a big stretch to call it a flower bed when it was full of grass and weeds . I have pulled out weeds plants and straggly grass
> Now nothing will straighten up even my fingers are creaking . Think I need about an hour on a medieval stretch rack to pull everything straight again


You did a great job! But I can understand about straightening up, I was like that after dong potatoes, still have the flower beds to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know if you saw it, but I posted a bunch of links for the patterns and ebooks for the Caron cakes yarn. Have fun.[/RookieRetiree (a regular here) Joined: Jan 27, 2011 Posts: 18525 Feedback: 0/0.0% Loc: Mount Prospect, Illinois
> 
> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Where do you find the epattern books for the caron cakes?
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MaChristie, sounds like you are super grandma. My son was laughing & telling me GS told him grandma never says no????Today my GS turns 8, he's off with 2 friends for an afternoon at the indoor pool & waterslides in North Battleford, we are invited to a family supper tomorrow.
I got my 9 day pickles in the jars, had 12 pints & bonus, they taste good
I've got the house all cleaned, just need to wash the floor, I could have had it done if I'd known DH would come in at 1:20 for lunch instead if noon????
I thought it was going to rain but it's cleared off????????, our renter got all the wheat off yesterday, still 300 acres of canola. DH has 80 acres of ethanol wheat to combine but has to sell some grain so he has a bin to put it in. Prices are so low he's been holding out for better price. Farming is the only business that gets the same or less for commodities that 20 years ago but inputs just keep going up. I'd like to know who will feed the next generation as young people can't afford to start farming & if corporations get the land people will get a rude awakening about what they pay for food


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! Grandma Machriste you are quite lenient letting him stay up to 100 o'clock! LOL. How cute that must have been hearing him say that. And 100,000 videos! Quite a collection of movies I'd say!


My good laugh for the day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, garden looking good. Love your humor.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, haven't heard of Celtic ruins. Will try to google it. I do feel I live in interesting area. Within a couple of hours we could be in Death Valley, the lowest elevation in U.S., Mt. Whitney, highest elev. in U.s. Not counting Alaska, or the Coast.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Some interesting patterns.
> I love the poncho & circle vest made with the cakes. I may have to buy some.I'd like to make GD one of those vests but have only seen them in adult or baby-3yrs


You could make the circle wide enough and go from there...might need to do a little math for placing the armholes. Or the smallest size in adult might give her a little growing room but not be too much too big?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 17 September '16

Really - should September be half over already. It seems it has just flown by.

Today is a rainy, overcast, 70° day. The rain started midway through the night and hasn't let up. A good soaking rain - one we should have had in July. Won't help the crops now. Heidi was in Joanne's today - said she was trapped for a while - it was just pouring. Shows how fickle Mother Nature can be - she was barely three miles away and we did not get the pouring rain. Getting muggy outside.

Snow White Kitty was outside all night - she wasn't around when I went to bed. She came in after lunch - lying as close as she can to me and still be on the bed. For a while she was laying in my chair next to me demanding a lengthy pet. Evidently she does not like to be outside all night. Lol

I love pie - I could eat it after every meal. I always loved visiting Grandma and Grandpa Roberts (they lived north of Lima, Ohio in the country). Grandpa always had to have pie at breakfast. They were kept in a pie safe out on the screened spring porch. I thought that was the greatest thing ever. And Grandma made the best sugar cookies ever. They are both in the kirk yard at the Pleasant View Church of the Brethren these many years. Dad was preaching at Pleasant View when I was born. Actually all three of us were born while we were there.

Honey Strawberry Peach Pie

PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES + 1 HOUR TO CHILL
COOK TIME: 1 HOUR
TOTAL TIME: 2 HOURS 20 MINUTES (INCLUDES CHILL TIME)
MAKES 1 (8 Or 9 INCH) PIE Ingredients

Crust

1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for rolling
3/4 cup finely ground, toasted pecans (see notes) (or more flour)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 cup (2 sticks) chilled unsalted butter, cut into pieces
1 large egg yolk
1/3 cup cold buttermilk, plus more if needed

Filling

5 cups fresh sliced peaches, about 5 peaches
2 cups fresh strawberries, hulled + halved
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons honey
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 tablespoon bourbon (optional)
2 tablespoons butter, sliced thinly
1 egg, beaten
coarse sugar, for sprinkling

Instructions

Crust:

1. Place the all-purpose flour, finely ground pecans and salt in a large bowl.

2. Add butter and use your fingers to break the butter into the flour until mixture resembles small peas.

3. Whisk the egg yolk with 1/4 cup cold buttermilk in a small bowl and then add the egg mixture to the flour mixture. Mix with a wooden spoon, drizzle in more buttermilk as needed (no more than 1 tablespoon at a time) until dough just comes together (a few dry spots are ok).

4. Gently knead the dough on a lightly floured surface until no dry spots remain, about 1 minute.

5. Divide the dough in half. Shape each piece into a circular disk. At this point you can cover the dough and place it in the fridge for up to one week OR continue on with the recipe...yes, no chilling needed!

To make the pie:

1. Grease an 8 or 9-inch pie plate.

2. In a large bowl toss together the peaches, strawberries, brown sugar, honey, flour, vanilla extract and bourbon. Toss well to coat, making sure everything is well mixed. Spoon the filling into the prepared pie plate. Make sure to scrape in all the good juices left in the bowl! Add the pats of butter over top of the fruit.

3. Grab the reserved pie round and cut into 1 inch thick strips. Weave the strips back and forth to create a lattice top: gently thread the strips over and under each other, pulling the strips back and forth as necessary to create the lattice. Here is a great how-to video .

4. Push the edges of the top crust into the pie plate and then crimp the edges of the bottom crust together with the top crust. You can crimp fancy or crimp simple. Brush the top crust with the beaten egg and sprinkle the pie with course sugar.

5. Cover and chill pie until crust is firm, at least 1 hour or up to 2 days.

6. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

7. Place pie on a baking sheet and bake until juices are bubbling and crust is deep golden brown, about 1 hour. If the crust is getting too brown, tent with foil. Transfer to a wire rack and let cool before cutting.

Serve with a scoop...or two of ice cream!

*To toast the pecans, preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Spread 1-2 cups of whole pecans on a baking sheet in and even layer. Place in the oven and bake for 10-15 minutes, stirring halfway through cooking until toasted. Allow the nuts to cool completely and pulse in a food processor until finely ground. Use 3/4 cups of ground pecans for this recipe.

*Alternately if you prefer to not make a lattice, you can simply lay the pie round over the filling, then, using a sharp knife, slice four holes in the top of the crust for air pockets. Proceed as directed above.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/honey-strawberry-peach-pie/

I like the following recipe. I think one could make up a bunch and freeze them and then you could nuke a couple for a quick breakfast or lunch.

Amazing Muffin Cups

"Eggs, sausage, red bell pepper, and cheese are baked in hash brown potato 'cups' for a delicious breakfast that will feed a crowd."

Recipe by Johnsonville 
50 m12 servings224 cals

Ingredients

12 links Johnsonville® Original breakfast sausage
3 cups frozen country style shredded hash brown potatoes, thawed
3 tablespoons butter, melted
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
6 eggs, lightly beaten
2 cups shredded 4-cheese Mexican blend cheese
1/4 cup chopped red bell pepper
chopped fresh chives or green onion

Directions

1. Prepare sausage according to package directions. cool slightly and cut into 1/2-inch pieces; set aside.

2. In a bowl, combine hash browns, butter, salt and pepper; divide evenly into 12 greased muffin cups. Press mixture onto sides and bottom of muffin cups.

3. Bake at 400 degrees F for 12 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove from oven; divide sausage pieces into muffin cups.

4. In a bowl, combine eggs, cheese and bell pepper. Spoon mixture evenly into muffin cups. Sprinkle with chives or onion.

5. Return to oven. Bake 13-15 minutes or until set. Serve.

Option: This recipe can be doubled to make Jumbo Breakfast Muffin Cups. Press hash brown mixture into 12 greased jumbo non-stick muffin cups. Bake crust for 12 minutes. Fill cups and bake 22-24 minutes longer or until set.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/231510/amazing-muffin-cups/?prop26=dailydish&prop28=advertisement_8_1&prop29=cta1&prop25=72757&prop27=2016-09-17&did=72757&eaid=8519082

Well - the sun finally burned through the cloud cover - still plenty of clouds but I can see blue sky and the sun is shining. Almost five o'clock - where has the day gone?

A while back I saved a bunch of soup recipes - I think now would be a good time to post them - I will no doubt have soup for dinner.

Slow-Cooker Chicken Tortilla Soup

"This tortilla soup tastes better than anything you can get at a restaurant. And it's healthy too! Don't let the long list of ingredients fool you. All you do is dump everything into the slow cooker and walk away. Garnish with grated Cheddar, avocadoes, and a splash of fresh lime juice."

Recipe by Elena 
8 h 30 m
8 servings @262cals/serv

Ingredients

1 pound shredded, cooked chicken
1 (15 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes, mashed
1 (10 ounce) can enchilada sauce
1 medium onion, chopped
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chile peppers
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups water
1 (14.5 ounce) can chicken broth
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 bay leaf
1 (10 ounce) package frozen corn
1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
7 corn tortillas
vegetable oil

Directions

1. Place chicken, tomatoes, enchilada sauce, onion, green chiles, and garlic into a slow cooker.

2. Pour in water and chicken broth, and season with cumin, chili powder, salt, pepper, and bay leaf. Stir in corn and cilantro.

3. Cover, and cook on Low setting for 6 to 8 hours or on High setting for 3 to 4 hours.

4. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

5. Lightly brush both sides of tortillas with oil. Cut tortillas into strips, then spread on a baking sheet.

6. Bake in preheated oven until crisp, about 10 to 15 minutes. To serve, sprinkle tortilla strips over soup.

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup

http://allrecipes.com/video/881/slow-cooker-chicken-tortilla-soup/

Homemade Chicken Soup

"Homemade chicken soup - but you don't have to be sick to deserve or enjoy it - you do, so do! Good for body and soul!" Chicken with four simple ingredients: chicken, broth, rosemary and sea salt.

Recipe by Jill
10 servings @ 152cals/serv

Ingredients

1 (3 pound) whole chicken
4 carrots, halved
4 stalks celery, halved
1 large onion, halved
water to cover
salt and pepper to taste
1 teaspoon chicken bouillon granules (optional)

Directions

1. Put the chicken, carrots, celery and onion in a large soup pot and cover with cold water.

2. Heat and simmer, uncovered, until the chicken meat falls off of the bones (skim off foam every so often).

3. Take everything out of the pot.

4. Strain the broth.

5. Pick the meat off of the bones and chop the carrots, celery and onion.

6. Season the broth with salt, pepper and chicken bouillon to taste, if desired.

7. Return the chicken, carrots, celery and onion to the pot, stir together, and serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/8814/homemade-chicken-soup/

Awesome Chicken Noodle Soup

"Home style chicken noodle soup that really makes a wonderful side or meal, it cures what ails you. If you like lots of noodles use a whole pound of them. Serve hot with your favorite salad and bread. This freezes or doubles well."

Recipe by ALANK 
2 h 20 m
12 servings @ 303cals/serv

Ingredients

1 gallon water
1 (4 pound) whole chicken, cut into pieces
1 large onion, peeled and halved
3 bay leaves
10 whole black peppercorns
2/3 bunch celery, leaves reserved
1 pound whole carrots
3 tablespoons chopped lemon grass (optional)
1/4 cup chicken bouillon powder
1 pound carrots, peeled and sliced
1/3 bunch celery, chopped and leaves reserved
1 (8 ounce) package dry egg noodles

Directions

1. Place chicken and water in a large pot over high heat and bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer, skimming fat as needed, 30 minutes.

2. Place the halved onion, bay leaves, peppercorns, whole celery, whole carrots and lemon grass in the pot and simmer, covered 1 hour.

3. Strain broth and reserve chicken. When chicken is cool enough to handle, remove skin and cut meat into bite-size pieces.

4. Return strained stock to pot over high heat, and stir in chicken base, chopped celery and chopped carrots. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat, cover and simmer 20 minutes, or until carrots are tender.

5. Chop celery leaves and stir into pot with the noodles.

6. Simmer until noodles are cooked, about 10 minutes more.

7. Stir in chicken and heat through.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/26358/awesome-chicken-noodle-soup/

The Best Chicken Soup Ever

"This soup my Grandmother used to make when we didn't feel well. I have doctored it up a bit."

Recipe by CARRIEK 
2 h
8 servings @487cals/serv

Ingredients

1 (2 to 3 pound) whole chicken
3 stalks celery with leaves, chopped
1 pound baby carrots
2 onions, chopped
2 cubes beef bouillon, crumbled
1 packet chicken noodle soup mix
2 (14.5 ounce) cans low-sodium chicken broth
1 pinch dried thyme
1 pinch poultry seasoning
1 pinch dried basil
5 black peppercorns
2 bay leaves
1 pinch dried parsley
1 (8 ounce) package farfalle (bow tie) pasta

Directions

1. Place chicken in a large pot and cover with water.

2. Place celery leaves in pot and bring to a boil.

3. Then reduce heat and simmer until chicken is cooked through, 30 to 40 minutes.

4. Remove chicken from pot and place in a bowl until cool enough to handle.

5. Meanwhile, strain the cooking liquid, discard the celery tops and place the cooking liquid in a large pot.

6. Place celery, carrots, onion, bouillon, soup mix and chicken broth in the pot and let simmer.

7. Season with thyme, poultry seasoning, basil, peppercorns, bay leaves and parsley.

8. Bone chicken and cut up meat into bite-size pieces. Return meat to pot. Cook until vegetables are tender and flavors are well blended, up to 90 minutes.

9. Stir pasta into pot and cook 10 to 15 minutes more, until noodles are al dente. Serve hot.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/26472/the-best-chicken-soup-ever/

Slow-Cooker Chicken Tortilla Soup

"This tortilla soup tastes better than anything you can get at a restaurant. And it's healthy too! Don't let the long list of ingredients fool you. All you do is dump everything into the slow cooker and walk away. Garnish with grated Cheddar, avocadoes, and a splash of fresh lime juice."

Recipe by Elena 
8 h 30 m
8 servings @262 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 pound shredded, cooked chicken
1 (15 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes, mashed
1 (10 ounce) can enchilada sauce
1 medium onion, chopped
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chile peppers
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups water
1 (14.5 ounce) can chicken broth
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 bay leaf
1 (10 ounce) package frozen corn
1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
7 corn tortillas
vegetable oil

Directions

1. Place chicken, tomatoes, enchilada sauce, onion, green chiles, and garlic into a slow cooker.

2. Pour in water and chicken broth, and season with cumin, chili powder, salt, pepper, and bay leaf. Stir in corn and cilantro.

3. Cover, and cook on Low setting for 6 to 8 hours or on High setting for 3 to 4 hours.

4. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

5. Lightly brush both sides of tortillas with oil. Cut tortillas into strips and then spread on a baking sheet.

6. Bake in preheated oven until crisp, about 10 to 15 minutes.

7. To serve, sprinkle tortilla strips over soup.

http://allrecipes.com/video/881/slow-cooker-chicken-tortilla-soup/

I think I have just about gone over my allotment so I best close. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - praying for a quick recovery for david - this has to be miserable for him. hope you get some decent sleep soon - it's difficult to function without proper rest. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm exhausted for some reason. Had 2 hours sleep this afternoon after about 3-4 hours bad sleep last night. So will go to bed soon but don't want to go too early.
> David remains much the same. But they have done scans and had a consult with the eye docs to confirm that the sinusitis has not spread into the eye area which was a concern. I think the swelling round the eye is settling so maybe the IV antibiotics are starting to do something. So glad we went in last night instead of waiting for the appointment we had for this morning. By the time of his appointment he had had a few doses of IV antibiotic, knew it was the sinuses definitely from the CT scanand was being checked by the eye doc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey candtuft - good to hear from you. weeds are the devil's handiwork i am convinced. certainly god wouldn't have invented something that nasty. lol --- sam



candytuft said:


> It's quite a time since I checked in to the tea party, sorry you are not well Sam, your recipes as usual are amazing will be trying some of those, and to all those that are ill good wishes for speedy recoveries. As the weather is getting warmer here in Aus.. have been doing a little gardening maybe put in some tomatoes this week, but those terrible weeds, I'm sure they grow faster and more vigorous than any plants. X.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jonibee - feeling better every day. --- sam



jonibee said:


> Welcome back Sam and am happy to hear that your health is improving and hope it continues..I want to say Thank You for taking the time to share all those wonderful recipes' and hints. Take it slow and steady...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are those daylilies sonja? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We are still having beautiful summer weather here during daytime so got some late time bloomers
> Darn looks like I need to get the lawnmower out


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, you might find calico archeology.com on Google. Didn't see specific reference to Celtic but site dated beyond 40,000 years ago. Found tools that predates modern Indians.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ayden is down with foot, hand and mouth disease - blisters in his mouth and throat. they can also be outside on the body - little oozing blisters - wonder if ds has something like that. ayden is running a low grade temp and just lays around. nothing to do for it since it is a virus. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> This week has been good combining weather, there's 30% chance of showers today & tomorrow, if we can miss those it's good for the next week also but getting much cooler 16C/61F is the high all week & down near freezing every night. I'm glad I got so much outside work done this week, much nicer to do it when it's warm.
> 
> I don't know of anything that DS is allergic to except mustard makes him sick. I thought at first maybe the camp was using a new laundry soap for his bedding or clothes but now, not a clue as he seems to have more since he got home


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quite a job - i would no doubt be spread eagled on the ground unable to get up. lol hopefully everything will fall into place and you won't be so stiff tomorrow. howis ds enjoying the weekend at home. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I don't think I will walk straight ever again . I finally got round to clearing my most messiest flower bed , that is a big stretch to call it a flower bed when it was full of grass and weeds . I have pulled out weeds plants and straggly grass
> Now nothing will straighten up even my fingers are creaking . Think I need about an hour on a medieval stretch rack to pull everything straight again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that was quite a job - i would no doubt be spread eagled on the ground unable to get up. lol hopefully everything will fall into place and you won't be so stiff tomorrow. howis ds enjoying the weekend at home. --- sam


You would have had a laugh watching me trying to get up , gave me the giggles which then made Mishka look at me with her head to the side no doubt wondering how she ended up with me ????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Empty moved from Baton Rouge to Nashville area yesterday. Spent the night in Lawrenceburg and stopped in Columbia to do my laundry. Had a half tank of gas and only 40 miles to the truck stop. Figured I'd get gas there. Pumps were shut off. Ok, went to the nearby Shell. Same thing. Went to Kroger. Yep, off. Ok, head to truck stop over on southeast side of Nashville. All three gas stations, same thing. By then down to 1/4 tank. Asked someone what was going on. Gas shortage because of pipeline break. Like heck! They have stockpiles of gas. Checked Internet. Apparently stations were told not to sell any gas so they wouldn't run out. Huh? Also so there wouldn't be any price gouging. Ok, how is one supposed to get anywhere without buying gas? Called the Flying J in Franklin, KY to see if they had gas. Yeah! Thank goodness only 50 miles from where I was. So Lila and I are sitting in KY. She got me up at 4:30 am to go potty and I couldn't get back to sleep. Not tired now but at 2 pm, I was. She's been outside numerous times and is now sleeping in her bed. 

Stopped at Tuesday Morning in Starkville, MS. Has a woman tell me I was rude because I said "excuse me", as she was taking up the entire width of the aisle. I even said "thank you" when she moved her cart. I didn't engage her as she kept on saying how rude I was and that all people from MS are rude. Said I wasn't from there and she told me I acted like it. What?! She finally walked away muttering to herself or maybe she was on Bluetooth with someone. Anyway, I bought some more Kolage needles, the crochet hat kits and an Ott battery operated light ($19.99). 

Ok, enough about me. Sorry to hear of emergency room visit for David but glad they are getting him squared away. Spider, good to hear from you. Sounds like life has been hectic for you. Hope new job works out better for you. Glad your DH was diagnosed and taken care of. Bonnie, hope DS gets rid of the blisters soon. Good that they aren't itching or painful. Mel, cute set and the babe and pumpkin hat are adorable. 

Rained today everywhere I was. Some water on the roads but not too bad. Right now it's not raining but overcast. Off to do some knitting or sorting out what I bought. Need to make a list of my needles (again!)

Good thought to all,
Kathy

Sam, take it easy and you will feel better soon. Rest is good for body and soul.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden is down with foot, hand and mouth disease - blisters in his mouth and throat. they can also be outside on the body - little oozing blisters - wonder if ds has something like that. ayden is running a low grade temp and just lays around. nothing to do for it since it is a virus. --- sam


My little cousin has that, too. Seems to be going around. Bless those kids. Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, you bought g html an Ott light for only $20.00. Way to go.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, Sam love the chicken soup recipes and pies too. We love both and as its a wet day we are going upto local bakery to buy a couple of their yummy beef pies , for lunch in a couple of hours. mmmm! I love to make chicken soup and put lots of Veges in it, it's so tasty and nourishing on a cold day. I'm making roast chicken dinner tonight and the leftovers and carcass will go into soup. I make plenty and freeze it down for future eating. We have 3 family staying next weekend so will do a batch to have on hand for feeding them.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy to see Sam is back home and on line. How are you? What has the Dr. have to say about your health? Does he have you on any new medication? or limitations? Sassafras it's a good idea with the chair in the shower. I have one and it's a blessing. Sam you are in my prayers.

I'm sorry I haven't been on much but not a good week. I don't know what is going on with me. 

I'm sorry I haven't read the postings as of yet. I'm on my way to do my pool exercises. I try to keep up with them no matter what. It's easier on my joints and it won't be long before the weather will be getting too cold to do so. We have a pool cover so that helps hold in some of the heat during the night coolness.

My love to all. Have a good Saturday. Take care my friends


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I don't think I will walk straight ever again . I finally got round to clearing my most messiest flower bed , that is a big stretch to call it a flower bed when it was full of grass and weeds . I have pulled out weeds plants and straggly grass
> Now nothing will straighten up even my fingers are creaking . Think I need about an hour on a medieval stretch rack to pull everything straight again


It did need some work done on it didn't it? Now to convince it that the only thing to grow there is the things you put in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Slept well last night. Heard something around6 and then realised the outside light had gone on. Got up to check (took my phone and had no intention of going outside) just in time to see a dog walking away. 
David sounds as bad as he did but says he is feeling a bit better this morning. Infection has settled but still has one sinus full of pus so trying to get it to drain. Maybe home tomorrow.
Need to do some shopping so waiting for the shops to open in another hour. The have some lunch and head into the hospital. Going to an evening service tonight which David was meant to be involved in. So I will still go as his representative though not take his part. That part has been taken over by someone else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, good thing David has a wife who is a nurse and didn't wait. Too close to the eyes and brain for comfort. Didn't he just have his birthday?? Maybe that was another David. Just hoping he gets on the other side of this and the sooner the better.
> 
> Sassafrass, sounds like such a gorgeous walk. Just listening to a documentary on N. Mohave and Colorado where there are very ancient ruins, not American Indian, and the public isn't allowed because they are so susceptible to damage. They seem to have Celtic origins. The photos they showed reminded me of what we saw in Scotland out on the Orkney Islands and some on the mainland. You live in such an interesting place. He also said that back in the time of these remains the landscape was not desert.
> 
> ...


Another David- I think the two might have been getting muddled there for a while. 
But yes very relieved I decided not to wait for the doctor's appointment- would have been much too long to get things going. With a hospital it is all there and they can start straight away. Doctor would have probably sent us to a emergency department anyway as it was late Saturday afternoon and closing soon. Or changed the antibiotics and said come back Monday!

Glad You found the lifeline so easy. What did you use?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad I can knit and check the computer all at the same time- it does not feel like wasting too much time. I type with one hand. Knitting held in the other.
> THat is good your lifeline went in easily, what method did you use?


Now why does sound so familiar? Maybe because I have knitting in one hand as well?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the great opening Sam. We love soups and pies. Around here most of the churches have soup and pie dinners for fundraisers. 
If I would have weeded all that bed I would still be on the ground. I have good intentions most of the time but things sometimes just don't get done.
Mel, love the pumpkin hat, last year at work a lady wanted a pumpkin hat for her 31/2 year old and I said I would love to knit one. Turned out great but it was big enough to fit me!!! But it was cute! I thought I read the instructions for that age. But you never know around here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden is down with foot, hand and mouth disease - blisters in his mouth and throat. they can also be outside on the body - little oozing blisters - wonder if ds has something like that. ayden is running a low grade temp and just lays around. nothing to do for it since it is a virus. --- sam


Something that usually children get- very prevalent in childcare centres. Elizabeth caught it on her first first to childcare a couple of months ago. Makes them feel unwell for a short while and contagious but very rarely is it serious.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished Max baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size. 
Going to make matching hug boots tomorrow. Will be so cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

GOODNESS! There certainly is a lot out there! Thank you so much! RE: the patterns for caron cakes


Bonnie7591 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if you saw it, but I posted a bunch of links for the patterns and ebooks for the Caron cakes yarn. Have fun.[/RookieRetiree (a regular here) Joined: Jan 27, 2011 Posts: 18525 Feedback: 0/0.0% Loc: Mount Prospect, Illinois
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor boy; hope he recovers quickly. Also hope no one else at home catches it!


thewren said:


> ayden is down with foot, hand and mouth disease - blisters in his mouth and throat. they can also be outside on the body - little oozing blisters - wonder if ds has something like that. ayden is running a low grade temp and just lays around. nothing to do for it since it is a virus. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable Mel. You really should try selling these somewhere.


gagesmom said:


> Just finished Max baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> Going to make matching hug boots tomorrow. Will be so cute.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 10:30pm and I am off to bed. Been a cold rainy day and my bones have been feeling it. 

Will see you all in the morning. Hoping I can borrow a few bucks from someone to take Gage to the fair tomorrow. 

Have a god night all. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH, Hannah, and I went to a charity event this evening; live music, BBQ, and silent auction. It was wonderful. the BBQ (both chicken and pork) was delicious along with many side dishes & desserts. The music was very good; one band was our friend's. DH surprised me and had bid on a beautiful necklace and he had the highest bid. Didn't know anything about it until he gave it to me. Had a great evening.

On the way to the event we went by the coffee shop where Hannah is working so she could follow us out to the place the event was held. While waiting for her to get off work this woman walked in and I thought I recognized her. Low and behold it was a friend from high school I hadn't seen since I graduated (get this now....) 46 years ago! She was a year behind me. She hadn't changed much at all in looks and looked great. We chatted for a few minutes and hope to see each other before another 46 years!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a small world - we don't realize it until we run into someone like you did. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH, Hannah, and I went to a charity event this evening; live music, BBQ, and silent auction. It was wonderful. the BBQ (both chicken and pork) was delicious along with many side dishes & desserts. The music was very good; one band was our friend's. DH surprised me and had bid on a beautiful necklace and he had the highest bid. Didn't know anything about it until he gave it to me. Had a great evening.
> 
> On the way to the event we went by the coffee shop where Hannah is working so she could follow us out to the place the event was held. While waiting for her to get off work this woman walked in and I thought I recognized her. Low and behold it was a friend from high school I hadn't seen since I graduated (get this now....) 46 years ago! She was a year behind me. She hadn't changed much at all in looks and looked great. We chatted for a few minutes and hope to see each other before another 46 years!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Strawberry, glad you can do pool exercise. It does help. Wiish you had gym like mine. I pay $15/month and can go to all exercise classes, use of pool, whirlpool, steam room and sauna, and exercise equipment. I especially like that they keep the pool warmer than Navy base pool. In summer I just use pool as our climate similar to yours. In winter I use pool, whirlpool and then dry off in sauna. Helps with fm and bet it would help arthritis. The gym is called InShape. Don't know if they have expanded out of CA yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now why does sound so familiar? Maybe because I have knitting in one hand as well?


LOL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, adorable!
Margaret, would be nice if David could come home tomorrow. You sound as if you are having a busy day. 
Pacer, oh my gosh that sweater is marvelous! Love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished Max baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> Going to make matching hug boots tomorrow. Will be so cute.


I like those colours together, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


This has to be child sized?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This has to be child sized?


It is supposed to fit a 1-2 year old. I started with a brown bear patterned sweater with rolled sleeves, neckline and bottom of sweater. Matthew decided I was to make a polar bear. He selected the yarns for the sweater. The store didn't have enough of the blue yarn so we got gray to represent the ice being walked on and blue for the sky. We found a different chart for the back of the sweater. It was kind of following a pattern and kind of doing our own thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is supposed to fit a 1-2 year old. I started with a brown bear patterned sweater with rolled sleeves, neckline and bottom of sweater. Matthew decided I was to make a polar bear. He selected the yarns for the sweater. The store didn't have enough of the blue yarn so we got gray to represent the ice being walked on and blue for the sky. We found a different chart for the back of the sweater. It was kind of following a pattern and kind of doing our own thing.


 :sm24: It looks great!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mary, that turned out really well! Love the shading on the bear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden is down with foot, hand and mouth disease - blisters in his mouth and throat. they can also be outside on the body - little oozing blisters - wonder if ds has something like that. ayden is running a low grade temp and just lays around. nothing to do for it since it is a virus. --- sam


I wondered about that too but he has nothing in his mouth.i really think he needs to take something to boost his immune system, since he had that bad case of mono he seems to catch everything. I think the long hours he works don't do him any favours even if he is young. He worked 21-12 hr shifts then had a week of & worked 14 more, I think that's too much

I hope Ayden is better soon, I'm not sure how long that one is contagious. I wonder if the other kids will get it too?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sam love the chicken soup recipes and pies too. We love both and as its a wet day we are going upto local bakery to buy a couple of their yummy beef pies , for lunch in a couple of hours. mmmm! I love to make chicken soup and put lots of Veges in it, it's so tasty and nourishing on a cold day. I'm making roast chicken dinner tonight and the leftovers and carcass will go into soup. I make plenty and freeze it down for future eating. We have 3 family staying next weekend so will do a batch to have on hand for feeding them.


I like meat pies too, I went digging in the freezer today to find something that DH can eat when he finally shows up from combining. I thought I had some beef pies but only found w turkey one. DH won't eat that so I cooked it anyway, it was so good, haven't had it for ages. DH will have to eat leftover meatloaf when he home but I cooked him a Saskatoon pie so that should keep him happy.
I love homemade soups, DH not so much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy to see Sam is back home and on line. How are you? What has the Dr. have to say about your health? Does he have you on any new medication? or limitations? Sassafras it's a good idea with the chair in the shower. I have one and it's a blessing. Sam you are in my prayers.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been on much but not a good week. I don't know what is going on with me.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the pool exercises are helping. I wish there was a pool closer so I could do that but the nearest is 60 miles away in Lloydminster


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Slept well last night. Heard something around6 and then realised the outside light had gone on. Got up to check (took my phone and had no intention of going outside) just in time to see a dog walking away.
> David sounds as bad as he did but says he is feeling a bit better this morning. Infection has settled but still has one sinus full of pus so trying to get it to drain. Maybe home tomorrow.
> Need to do some shopping so waiting for the shops to open in another hour. The have some lunch and head into the hospital. Going to an evening service tonight which David was meant to be involved in. So I will still go as his representative though not take his part. That part has been taken over by someone else.


That must be some infection that David has developed to still not not be getting better after this last night of IV antibiotics. I hope he's better by tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished Max baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> Going to make matching hug boots tomorrow. Will be so cute.


Another cute sweater, nice color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


What a cute sweater, they will treasure it, I'm sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Strawberry, glad you can do pool exercise. It does help. Wiish you had gym like mine. I pay $15/month and can go to all exercise classes, use of pool, whirlpool, steam room and sauna, and exercise equipment. I especially like that they keep the pool warmer than Navy base pool. In summer I just use pool as our climate similar to yours. In winter I use pool, whirlpool and then dry off in sauna. Helps with fm and bet it would help arthritis. The gym is called InShape. Don't know if they have expanded out of CA yet.


$15 is pretty reasonable to be able to use all of that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is supposed to fit a 1-2 year old. I started with a brown bear patterned sweater with rolled sleeves, neckline and bottom of sweater. Matthew decided I was to make a polar bear. He selected the yarns for the sweater. The store didn't have enough of the blue yarn so we got gray to represent the ice being walked on and blue for the sky. We found a different chart for the back of the sweater. It was kind of following a pattern and kind of doing our own thing.


Could you share where you found the chart for the 2 bears for the back( like I should really be bookmarking anything else????????)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just finished casting off the cowl I've been working on from the workshop-300 + stitches took forever. Now I need to get it blocked, maybe in the morning.
We are all nvited to DS for supper tomorrow for GS birthday, hope DH will stop combining long enough to eat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the great opening Sam. We love soups and pies. Around here most of the churches have soup and pie dinners for fundraisers.
> If I would have weeded all that bed I would still be on the ground. I have good intentions most of the time but things sometimes just don't get done.
> Mel, love the pumpkin hat, last year at work a lady wanted a pumpkin hat for her 31/2 year old and I said I would love to knit one. Turned out great but it was big enough to fit me!!! But it was cute! I thought I read the instructions for that age. But you never know around here.


I had good intentions all summer , just couldn't look at the mess no more and now it's done till the weeds start showing there ugly heads again . How come the grow so quickly yet flowers wilt in the heat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


I love it Mary the polar bears are so cute especially the two on the back


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh golly, I am a day late joining in. I had missy Serena last night for DD and BF to go out. So I didnt get on computer at all as I dont want a 2 year old "helping" me on it. LOL.

Just off to cook dinner, back soon. I am way behind.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nice to see you back Sam and glad to hear doctor thinks you will live, and thank you Julie for keeping us going while you were away . Got 3 sons who all support different teams , last night oldest sons team got beat they are not having a good start. Middle son is happy as his team won tonight and are having a good start , youngest son must be an eternal optimist as he supports the nearest town to us team and they have just been promoted to the premier league and up against all the big teams they are doing so so at the moment will have to see were they are at the end of the league
> At least they all got there chilli


I posted on the end of last week... I am soo happy that your son was able to go home and enjoy the football with his brothers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I posted on the end of last week... I am soo happy that your son was able to go home and enjoy the football with his brothers.


Thank you Cathy . Hope you and Serena had a great girls night together .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Empty moved from Baton Rouge to Nashville area yesterday. Spent the night in Lawrenceburg and stopped in Columbia to do my laundry. Had a half tank of gas and only 40 miles to the truck stop. Figured I'd get gas there. Pumps were shut off. Ok, went to the nearby Shell. Same thing. Went to Kroger. Yep, off. Ok, head to truck stop over on southeast side of Nashville. All three gas stations, same thing. By then down to 1/4 tank. Asked someone what was going on. Gas shortage because of pipeline break. Like heck! They have stockpiles of gas. Checked Internet. Apparently stations were told not to sell any gas so they wouldn't run out. Huh? Also so there wouldn't be any price gouging. Ok, how is one supposed to get anywhere without buying gas? Called the Flying J in Franklin, KY to see if they had gas. Yeah! Thank goodness only 50 miles from where I was. So Lila and I are sitting in KY. She got me up at 4:30 am to go potty and I couldn't get back to sleep. Not tired now but at 2 pm, I was. She's been outside numerous times and is now sleeping in her bed.
> 
> ...


Shutting the gas stations so they wouldn't run out of gas??.......that's just nuts! Glad you eventually found some.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got curtain rod and curtain rods up in my room. A few small shelves as well. Gages room will be tackled next week when he is gone to school.
> 
> Been going through some boxes and came across a jewelery box a friend gag e me for Christmas. I it I found China's dog chain. Instantly I burst into tears. Can't stop right now.
> I have a picture of her out all the time. Finding the chain just broke my heart.


I know exactly how you feel, Mel, we lost our Tarqui (golden retriever) in 1988 and I can still cry thinking about him. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I am a day late joining in. I had missy Serena last night for DD and BF to go out. So I didnt get on computer at all as I dont want a 2 year old "helping" me on it. LOL.
> 
> Just off to cook dinner, back soon. I am way behind.


A new BF, or Serena's dad?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Great to have you back Sam and I am glad the doctors report was pretty good. 

Thanks ladies for our Summaries.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> A new BF, or Serena's dad?


A new BF, they have been together about 10 months. This one is quite nice (I think) and even has a job. He seems to treat her really well and they are happy.

Serena's dad is currently living with his father at the moment in Darwin (top of Australia) dealing with his "issues".


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just got home from my friends. The little baby girl Alexis aka Lexi that was born last month was there to visit. Such a little doll. I decided to take the pumpkin hat I just completed and give it to her. Perfect fit.
> Hope the picture is not sideways. It was not taken that way . unfortunately it is sideways. Sorry. ????


Aaaw a little cutie. The hat is perfect. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She did some blood tests & told him to come back next week. He says it not painful or itchy now.


It will be interesting to know what on earth it is..... Glad its not painful now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm exhausted for some reason. Had 2 hours sleep this afternoon after about 3-4 hours bad sleep last night. So will go to bed soon but don't want to go too early.
> David remains much the same. But they have done scans and had a consult with the eye docs to confirm that the sinusitis has not spread into the eye area which was a concern. I think the swelling round the eye is settling so maybe the IV antibiotics are starting to do something. So glad we went in last night instead of waiting for the appointment we had for this morning. By the time of his appointment he had had a few doses of IV antibiotic, knew it was the sinuses definitely from the CT scanand was being checked by the eye doc.


Thank goodness it didnt spread to his eyes as you say. I hope he is much better quickly. Very lucky you went last night for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm game for just about anything. Have been putting Salonpas patches and sometimes have had DH put some of my diclophenac cream on it. Gives minimal relief.


Have you been to the doctor about it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are still having beautiful summer weather here during daytime so got some late time bloomers
> Darn looks like I need to get the lawnmower out


Wow, I love how bright that flower is. Gorgeous. :sm24: Waiting waiting for the sun to come our way..... hint hint.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExjPcOqRcOk
> 
> I posted this on Facebook for someone wanting to learn some crochet. This is a perfect beginner pattern with different stitches, but also has pattern reading/deciphering and turning chains, etc. explained. Plus, you have a nice washcloth at the end!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, do you bring them inside for the winter or plant them in the ground?
> 
> I had my amyrillis set a outside in the pot all summer, forgot about it the night it froze but it doesn't seem to have hurt it, thank goodness. I didn't think it was to bloom again until winter but maybe it's reacting to our shortening days, you can sure tell winter is on its wayð©


Lovely! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are going up slowly, in temperature, but very wet still- particularly further south- some quite bad flooding.


Oh dear. I hope not too drastic. I saw on the news the other night that about 40 houses in Adelaide were flooded out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I don't think I will walk straight ever again . I finally got round to clearing my most messiest flower bed , that is a big stretch to call it a flower bed when it was full of grass and weeds . I have pulled out weeds plants and straggly grass
> Now nothing will straighten up even my fingers are creaking . Think I need about an hour on a medieval stretch rack to pull everything straight again


Well done! Love your sense of humour re the stretch rack. Hope you are not too sore tomorrow.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

just catching up on t party.........enjoyed the wk at sisters in Nashville, did no sight seeing, been there done that. just a lot of chill time. we did crafts. i took the bowling ball and glued the half marble things to make an amazing sun catcher ball, we did a couple other things we saw on Pinterest. love that sight. each night, we ate supper around 8,(late for us, but it fits their life style) we ate each night outside on their deck, beautiful out there listening to the waterfall by pool, little twinkle lights, and best of all no mosquitoes, well, maybe one or two, but not like here. she and i stayed up late every night and talked and reconnected. love my sister time. I drove us part way, cause if we go next yr for a girls wk end i am driving us so bj can chill here and walk to work if need be. wish we lived closer. but wouldn't be as special. we had a couple good low humidity days, we did get in the pool late one night, just to say we did. was some good down time for bj.
yeah, we did get some much needed rain here. but still in high 80* here. grass is turning brown and i so need to get out and do some yard work, get up all the dead stuff. but will wait till cooler weather.
back to catch up on everything. later


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

forgot to say yesterday, bj was off, we just stayed home, we did can 9 pts of salsa, was tomatoes i had in freezer, finally had enough to do them up. we use the salsa in our soups and chili.
also my big bargain while i was in TN. was on the online yardsale, i bought a brand new push lawn mower, the old style with no motor, we use to use one at Grans when we were little, i got it for $22. she had it up for sale for a while, so jumped at my offer. i mean she could have refused or been insulted. cause i think if you buy them new they are close to $100. thats all folks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, I love how bright that flower is. Gorgeous. :sm24: Waiting waiting for the sun to come our way..... hint hint.


Sorry Cathy not :sm23: but the sun wants to stay here for a while longer , I know I'm being very greedy and not playing nice about sharing but I'm really enjoying these beautiful clear blue skies and warm September days 
If we have a wet miserable winter like last year I'm buying a tug boat and pulling the uk south


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> ayden is down with foot, hand and mouth disease - blisters in his mouth and throat. they can also be outside on the body - little oozing blisters - wonder if ds has something like that. ayden is running a low grade temp and just lays around. nothing to do for it since it is a virus. --- sam


Oh the poor thing, I hope he feels better very soon. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Cathy not :sm23: but the sun wants to stay here for a while longer , I know I'm being very greedy and not playing nice about sharing but I'm really enjoying these beautiful clear blue skies and warm September days
> If we have a wet miserable winter like last year I'm buying a tug boat and pulling the uk south


LOL. Ok I will look out for you. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. I hope not too drastic. I saw on the news the other night that about 40 houses in Adelaide were flooded out.


It is particularly bad on the coast I stayed at with my friend Gerry last year- I've emailed her but not heard back, so I have no idea how she is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> forgot to say yesterday, bj was off, we just stayed home, we did can 9 pts of salsa, was tomatoes i had in freezer, finally had enough to do them up. we use the salsa in our soups and chili.
> also my big bargain while i was in TN. was on the online yardsale, i bought a brand new push lawn mower, the old style with no motor, we use to use one at Grans when we were little, i got it for $22. she had it up for sale for a while, so jumped at my offer. i mean she could have refused or been insulted. cause i think if you buy them new they are close to $100. thats all folks


Great bargain, and glad you were able to chill on your visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Cathy not :sm23: but the sun wants to stay here for a while longer , I know I'm being very greedy and not playing nice about sharing but I'm really enjoying these beautiful clear blue skies and warm September days
> If we have a wet miserable winter like last year I'm buying a tug boat and pulling the uk south


LOL!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summary Margaret and Kate! I really needed it this week!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Slept well last night. Heard something around6 and then realised the outside light had gone on. Got up to check (took my phone and had no intention of going outside) just in time to see a dog walking away.
> David sounds as bad as he did but says he is feeling a bit better this morning. Infection has settled but still has one sinus full of pus so trying to get it to drain. Maybe home tomorrow.
> Need to do some shopping so waiting for the shops to open in another hour. The have some lunch and head into the hospital. Going to an evening service tonight which David was meant to be involved in. So I will still go as his representative though not take his part. That part has been taken over by someone else.


I am glad he is feeling a little better. Boy he sure got in a pickle with it didnt he! So glad it was only a dog hanging around this morning.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love those things, too, Mel...breakfast any time and Harry! Although, the magic knitting needles hold nothing over you - you are so fast! Love the pumpkin hat and the dear little person in it!


gagesmom said:


> Welcome back Sam. ☺☺☺
> The team is back together again. ???????? ????
> Great recipes and always happy for the summaries.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for this week and of course ladies for keeping us going while Sam was at the spa.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope your back is feeling better, Gwen. And glad you bailed out Sydney...don't want him in the slammer! Poor guy!


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have a shower chair in the barn; wish we were closer so I could give it to you. It is more of a bench but I used it when I had my knees replaced. Really helped. Glad the doc said you would live; don't like the idea of doing without you!!! You are correct too in that Julie was a Godsend in keeping us going. Three cheers for Julie and let's don't forget our summary ladies Kate & Margaret! What a great group there is on the KTP; Everyone!
> 
> Pulled or strained a muscle in my back around my left shoulder blade about 2 weeks ago when scrubbing the floor and sliding furniture around. Darn thing still hurts like the dickens. Have tried the heating pad this past week a lot; temporarily eases up then first movement and I'm back to pain. Tired of it. Oh well, it will ease up eventually. Have had to take my tramadol to sleep and that give me really wacky dreams lately; some of them better than a movie....lol.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to meet you, Candytuft!


candytuft said:


> It's quite a time since I checked in to the tea party, sorry you are not well Sam, your recipes as usual are amazing will be trying some of those, and to all those that are ill good wishes for speedy recoveries. As the weather is getting warmer here in Aus.. have been doing a little gardening maybe put in some tomatoes this week, but those terrible weeds, I'm sure they grow faster and more vigorous than any plants. X.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad I can knit and check the computer all at the same time- it does not feel like wasting too much time. I type with one hand. Knitting held in the other.
> THat is good your lifeline went in easily, what method did you use?


Wow, that is amazing Julie that you can knit such complicated patterns in that way!

I wanted to use the cord method but those needles are in use on the August mitten, so I used a needle with some Cotten yarn that I unraveled and used one strand. When I get back to the August mitten I will use the cord method.

I also made my own markers from copper wire with the jewelry making tools. Just simple thin circles but they take up no space so there are no gaps between stitches. Not fancy but they look great in their simplicity. I realized that in putting in the lifeline with the needle I had to be sure not to go through the markers. They can be separated if that would happen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


Oh that is adorable. Great work. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is amazing Julie that you can knit such complicated patterns in that way!
> 
> I wanted to use the cord method but those needles are in use on the August mitten, so I used a needle with some Cotten yarn that I unraveled and used one strand. When I get back to the August mitten I will use the cord method.
> 
> I also made my own markers from copper wire with the jewelry making tools. Just simple thin circles but they take up no space so there are no gaps between stitches. Not fancy but they look great in their simplicity. I realized that in putting in the lifeline with the needle I had to be sure not to go through the markers. They can be separated if that would happen.


The mitt looks really beautiful, Daralene, glad you got the lifeline figured. It is nearly time for me to go back to bed- I had hoped Gerry would have replied to my email, but I have about 5 addresses for her and don't know if I chose the right one- the flooding on the coast looks really bad.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you feel up to walking, Joy - that's progress! Did you see on the 9/14/16 forum pictures, KnitnNat (from the GA mountains, I might add!), had her knitting displayed by two beautiful dulcimers! She said her nephew makes them. I thought you might want to see them.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, sorry you are still hurting. Used to when you could get lidocaine patches and insurance would pay. Then they jacked the price and insurance won't pay. You can get over the counter lidocaine cream you might try. I'm sure it's not as strong. Love the flowers.
> Bonnie, I love amaryllis and red is my favorite.
> Maya and I had half hour walk. The full moon was low in west just above Sierras when we started. Within 15 minutes it had set. I can't remember when we walked last. Showered, shampooed, laundry in, going to treat myself to dulcimer time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gee, Gram, 100 o'clock does sound a little permissive! Love those remarks. Keep a log, so he can read them when he is older!


machriste said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone. Mel the little pumpkin had and the little punkin' are both as cute as can be.
> Sam, glad you were back. You can tell how much your were missed, but Julie and the Summary Queens always do a great job, so no worries there.
> We've had some rain, but it's supposed to clear and the weather ball is gold today for a perfect 10 day. I believe it often heads your way from here, Sam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> just catching up on t party.........enjoyed the wk at sisters in Nashville, did no sight seeing, been there done that. just a lot of chill time. we did crafts. i took the bowling ball and glued the half marble things to make an amazing sun catcher ball, we did a couple other things we saw on Pinterest. love that sight. each night, we ate supper around 8,(late for us, but it fits their life style) we ate each night outside on their deck, beautiful out there listening to the waterfall by pool, little twinkle lights, and best of all no mosquitoes, well, maybe one or two, but not like here. she and i stayed up late every night and talked and reconnected. love my sister time. I drove us part way, cause if we go next yr for a girls wk end i am driving us so bj can chill here and walk to work if need be. wish we lived closer. but wouldn't be as special. we had a couple good low humidity days, we did get in the pool late one night, just to say we did. was some good down time for bj.
> yeah, we did get some much needed rain here. but still in high 80* here. grass is turning brown and i so need to get out and do some yard work, get up all the dead stuff. but will wait till cooler weather.
> back to catch up on everything. later


Would love to see a photo of what you did with the bowling ball. Haven't seen that and can't picture it. So glad you had a nice time with your sister. Special time indeed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, Sonja! No wonder you are stiff, but it looks great!


Swedenme said:


> Well I don't think I will walk straight ever again . I finally got round to clearing my most messiest flower bed , that is a big stretch to call it a flower bed when it was full of grass and weeds . I have pulled out weeds plants and straggly grass
> Now nothing will straighten up even my fingers are creaking . Think I need about an hour on a medieval stretch rack to pull everything straight again


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle's,. What a time trying to get gas. Not a good feeling when the tank keeps getting lower with each search.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kathy, what a stressful day you had...sorry you had to deal with the unhappy woman...no explaining some people. And I am always amazed that many think they can just say whatever to whomever. What ever happened to saying nothing if you don't have anything good to say? Love Tuesday Morning as I can always find good yarns, and I love the Ott lights! Just the thing for my old eyes. I know a little yarn therapy will make you feel better!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Empty moved from Baton Rouge to Nashville area yesterday. Spent the night in Lawrenceburg and stopped in Columbia to do my laundry. Had a half tank of gas and only 40 miles to the truck stop. Figured I'd get gas there. Pumps were shut off. Ok, went to the nearby Shell. Same thing. Went to Kroger. Yep, off. Ok, head to truck stop over on southeast side of Nashville. All three gas stations, same thing. By then down to 1/4 tank. Asked someone what was going on. Gas shortage because of pipeline break. Like heck! They have stockpiles of gas. Checked Internet. Apparently stations were told not to sell any gas so they wouldn't run out. Huh? Also so there wouldn't be any price gouging. Ok, how is one supposed to get anywhere without buying gas? Called the Flying J in Franklin, KY to see if they had gas. Yeah! Thank goodness only 50 miles from where I was. So Lila and I are sitting in KY. She got me up at 4:30 am to go potty and I couldn't get back to sleep. Not tired now but at 2 pm, I was. She's been outside numerous times and is now sleeping in her bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the sweater! Great job!


pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your sister time sounds so fun! Glad you had the opportunity.


Southern Gal said:


> just catching up on t party.........enjoyed the wk at sisters in Nashville, did no sight seeing, been there done that. just a lot of chill time. we did crafts. i took the bowling ball and glued the half marble things to make an amazing sun catcher ball, we did a couple other things we saw on Pinterest. love that sight. each night, we ate supper around 8,(late for us, but it fits their life style) we ate each night outside on their deck, beautiful out there listening to the waterfall by pool, little twinkle lights, and best of all no mosquitoes, well, maybe one or two, but not like here. she and i stayed up late every night and talked and reconnected. love my sister time. I drove us part way, cause if we go next yr for a girls wk end i am driving us so bj can chill here and walk to work if need be. wish we lived closer. but wouldn't be as special. we had a couple good low humidity days, we did get in the pool late one night, just to say we did. was some good down time for bj.
> yeah, we did get some much needed rain here. but still in high 80* here. grass is turning brown and i so need to get out and do some yard work, get up all the dead stuff. but will wait till cooler weather.
> back to catch up on everything. later


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty knitting, Daralene, and very clever stitch markers!!


Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is amazing Julie that you can knit such complicated patterns in that way!
> 
> I wanted to use the cord method but those needles are in use on the August mitten, so I used a needle with some Cotten yarn that I unraveled and used one strand. When I get back to the August mitten I will use the cord method.
> 
> I also made my own markers from copper wire with the jewelry making tools. Just simple thin circles but they take up no space so there are no gaps between stitches. Not fancy but they look great in their simplicity. I realized that in putting in the lifeline with the needle I had to be sure not to go through the markers. They can be separated if that would happen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, sorry Aydn is sick. That sounds serious. Hope he will soon be healthy and enjoying the remaining good weather.

Bonnie, hope you can get a diagnosis for your DS.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is amazing Julie that you can knit such complicated patterns in that way!
> 
> I wanted to use the cord method but those needles are in use on the August mitten, so I used a needle with some Cotten yarn that I unraveled and used one strand. When I get back to the August mitten I will use the cord method.
> 
> I also made my own markers from copper wire with the jewelry making tools. Just simple thin circles but they take up no space so there are no gaps between stitches. Not fancy but they look great in their simplicity. I realized that in putting in the lifeline with the needle I had to be sure not to go through the markers. They can be separated if that would happen.


Beautiful mittens on the needles. What a neat class you are taking.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you share where you found the chart for the 2 bears for the back( like I should really be bookmarking anything else????????)


I will look it up on my laptop after I come home from church today. It is a free knitting chart that I found. The larger bear is a paid pattern from a LYS. I followed some of the basic parts of the pattern but not much. The ladies at the shop asked what I did follow since I changed so much of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Something that usually children get- very prevalent in childcare centres. Elizabeth caught it on her first first to childcare a couple of months ago. Makes them feel unwell for a short while and contagious but very rarely is it serious.


That's good to know. I thought it was more serious than that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished Max baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> Going to make matching hug boots tomorrow. Will be so cute.


Adorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


Love the polar bears!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well David is looking a lot better this afternoon and feeling a bit better as well. Vicky and Brett came bringing Elizabeth and it looks like the hours Granddad spent there on Thursday without paying her a great deal of attention paid off as she included him in her wanderings very happily. Helped by wanting to read the Spot book he had been given by her-they forgot to give it to him on Fathers Day. Something along the lines of Grandpa loving Spot. Do you all know the Spot books- a young dog with a big spot on his side, for young kids. Cathy will and as he is an English author I assume those in the UK as well. I have a jumper pattern with Spot on it and Vicky has ordered one for next winter. We have a Readers Week every year and the child care centre get the kids to dress up so Vicky thought a Spot jumper would be good.
And on the Readers Week our Monday knitting group are looking at another exhibition next year- for Readers Week so items connected with books. Maybe all toys but a second spot jumper could work. Also have patterns for Gumnut Baby jumpers etc (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snugglepot_and_Cuddlepie)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 10am here and I got to sleep in.???? woot.???? woot.???? 

Caught up and waiting to see what the day holds. 

Thank you April????

Beautiful color and pattern Daralene????
Mary I have to say again that little sweater is so sweet. Great job on the colors and yarn Matthew ????

Must go for now. Stomach is grumbling. See you later on . ????☺


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is amazing Julie that you can knit such complicated patterns in that way!
> 
> I wanted to use the cord method but those needles are in use on the August mitten, so I used a needle with some Cotten yarn that I unraveled and used one strand. When I get back to the August mitten I will use the cord method.
> 
> I also made my own markers from copper wire with the jewelry making tools. Just simple thin circles but they take up no space so there are no gaps between stitches. Not fancy but they look great in their simplicity. I realized that in putting in the lifeline with the needle I had to be sure not to go through the markers. They can be separated if that would happen.


That is lovely! And good on you for making your own markers. I raided my jewelry making supplies as well when the cat--I think--knocked my box of markers and yarn needles in the trash can and it got tossed out accidentally. Now I use the spring rings as markers. They're cheaper, they come in different colors, and I can get different sizes too. As many as I lose (without the cat's help, ha), that works well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well David is looking a lot better this afternoon and feeling a bit better as well. Vicky and Brett came bringing Elizabeth and it looks like the hours Granddad spent there on Thursday without paying her a great deal of attention paid off as she included him in her wanderings very happily. Helped by wanting to read the Spot book he had been given by her-they forgot to give it to him on Fathers Day. Something along the lines of Grandpa loving Spot. Do you all know the Spot books- a young dog with a big spot on his side, for young kids. Cathy will and as he is an English author I assume those in the UK as well. I have a jumper pattern with Spot on it and Vicky has ordered one for next winter. We have a Readers Week every year and the child care centre get the kids to dress up so Vicky thought a Spot jumper would be good.
> And on the Readers Week our Monday knitting group are looking at another exhibition next year- for Readers Week so items connected with books. Maybe all toys but a second spot jumper could work. Also have patterns for Gumnut Baby jumpers etc (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snugglepot_and_Cuddlepie)


We had Spot books, too. The sweater will be adorable, I'm sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Margaret, I'm glad David is better. Healing thoughts for any in need.

I'm not sure where I went wrong (again!) but now have fewer stitches on one side than the other of the project... Augh. I'm going to sit down and work backward to see if I can sort it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfectly adorable!



pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Told DH I may just try to go in this next week. Need to go in anyway to have lab tests done.



sugarsugar said:


> Have you been to the doctor about it?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, I did see knitting by dulcimers. You told me about it so I looked for it and replied to her. I normally only look at KTP. Thank you. It is progress to walk Maya. Then I played dulcimer. Then DH cam home from yard salient and took me to library book sale. I chose some books then got so tired told DH I would pay for my books and read in car while he shopped. Spent rest of day horizontal. Did make butternut squash soup for dinner. But a tad pathetic as I baked squash, laid down, sautéed onions, laid down, added spices and coconut milk, laid down, heated water for veggie broth and added to soup, laid down, chopped apples, laid down. Think I'll call it Laid down Soup!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, clever making your own markers. Love the rich jewel color.
Sam, hope DGS is feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Cathy not :sm23: but the sun wants to stay here for a while longer , I know I'm being very greedy and not playing nice about sharing but I'm really enjoying these beautiful clear blue skies and warm September days
> If we have a wet miserable winter like last year I'm buying a tug boat and pulling the uk south


???????? I'm with you, I want to keep the nice weather longer but we had a a light rain overnight????, DH could probably use this as he was out from 8:30-midnight the last week or more & he's getting a bit old for that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is amazing Julie that you can knit such complicated patterns in that way!
> 
> I wanted to use the cord method but those needles are in use on the August mitten, so I used a needle with some Cotten yarn that I unraveled and used one strand. When I get back to the August mitten I will use the cord method.
> 
> I also made my own markers from copper wire with the jewelry making tools. Just simple thin circles but they take up no space so there are no gaps between stitches. Not fancy but they look great in their simplicity. I realized that in putting in the lifeline with the needle I had to be sure not to go through the markers. They can be separated if that would happen.


What are you making? (Edit, I see farther down, these are also mitts) Such a pretty color & pattern. Nice markers, I bought a bag of very tiny bright coloured hair elastics at the $ store, same thing, easy to see & take no space & if I get them caught in a lifeline I can just pull & they snap. It was $1 for 100 so I'm not out much if I have to break one.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The mitt looks really beautiful, Daralene, glad you got the lifeline figured. It is nearly time for me to go back to bed- I had hoped Gerry would have replied to my email, but I have about 5 addresses for her and don't know if I chose the right one- the flooding on the coast looks really bad.


I hope you hear from your friend soon & that she's not flooded out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gee, Gram, 100 o'clock does sound a little permissive! Love those remarks. Keep a log, so he can read them when he is older!


A log is a great idea, I know my GKs have said some funny things & I should have written them down.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will look it up on my laptop after I come home from church today. It is a free knitting chart that I found. The larger bear is a paid pattern from a LYS. I followed some of the basic parts of the pattern but not much. The ladies at the shop asked what I did follow since I changed so much of it.


Thanks, no rush, one of these days......????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well David is looking a lot better this afternoon and feeling a bit better as well. Vicky and Brett came bringing Elizabeth and it looks like the hours Granddad spent there on Thursday without paying her a great deal of attention paid off as she included him in her wanderings very happily. Helped by wanting to read the Spot book he had been given by her-they forgot to give it to him on Fathers Day. Something along the lines of Grandpa loving Spot. Do you all know the Spot books- a young dog with a big spot on his side, for young kids. Cathy will and as he is an English author I assume those in the UK as well. I have a jumper pattern with Spot on it and Vicky has ordered one for next winter. We have a Readers Week every year and the child care centre get the kids to dress up so Vicky thought a Spot jumper would be good.
> And on the Readers Week our Monday knitting group are looking at another exhibition next year- for Readers Week so items connected with books. Maybe all toys but a second spot jumper could work. Also have patterns for Gumnut Baby jumpers etc (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snugglepot_and_Cuddlepie)


I'm glad David is finally on the mend & that your late night visitor was just a dog, that must have been a little stressful!
Elizabeth is really getting to the cute & busy stage now, isn't she.
I'm not familiar with Spot but seems like it will be w cute sweater.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, so glad that you felt well enough to start us off this week. We missed you. Julie was great to take over for you. Margaret and Kate, thanks again for the summary.


Mel - I see another lovely Marianna knit. So glad that Gage was able to control his fear. Wish I could say the same. For some reason, I'm now having trouble going down an escalator. Someone has to stand in front of me. I don't know what brought that on.

Spider - glad to have you back. Good news that your DH is feeling better now and that your foot is a bit better. Sorry for the loss of your BIL. I hope your sister is doing okay. I know it will take some time to cope with her loss.

Darowil - I hope the doctor is able to come up with a quick diagnosis and treatment for David.

Bonnie - Has the doctor been able to pinpoint the cause of your DS's virus? I hope they can control the spread.

I wanted to go to the Fair yesterday but it rained on and off all day. Then thought about going today and it started to rain again around 11 a.m. The sun's out now so maybe I'll go later. Now I'll go back to reading.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is amazing Julie that you can knit such complicated patterns in that way!
> 
> I wanted to use the cord method but those needles are in use on the August mitten, so I used a needle with some Cotten yarn that I unraveled and used one strand. When I get back to the August mitten I will use the cord method.
> 
> I also made my own markers from copper wire with the jewelry making tools. Just simple thin circles but they take up no space so there are no gaps between stitches. Not fancy but they look great in their simplicity. I realized that in putting in the lifeline with the needle I had to be sure not to go through the markers. They can be separated if that would happen.


Looks lovely so far Daralene . Gorgeous autumn colour


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hellooooooo! I had one of those "what me tired, NAH" nights; was up until 4 this morning then slept the day away. Anyway, posted on the tail end of the last KTP so will repeat here to save you from going back:
> *Melody* Tell Gage "way to go"; proud that he stepped up and faced his fear in climbing those steps! Tell him my DD's Tai Kwon Do instructor visited my class when I was teaching and had me demonstrate breaking a board for the class. One of the kids commented "sure don't want to mess with Mrs. Settle!" I got a chuckle out of that! It all is a matter of self control and discipline. Glad Gage is enjoying the Karate.
> 
> *Rookie* Where do you find the ebooks for caron cakes?
> ...


I think I picked up your bad habit. I was awake at 3 a.m. and wasn't able to go back to sleep. Stayed in bed though until 8 a.m., for all the good it did me. But, at least, Candy had a good sleep. :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, I did see knitting by dulcimers. You told me about it so I looked for it and replied to her. I normally only look at KTP. Thank you. It is progress to walk Maya. Then I played dulcimer. Then DH cam home from yard salient and took me to library book sale. I chose some books then got so tired told DH I would pay for my books and read in car while he shopped. Spent rest of day horizontal. Did make butternut squash soup for dinner. But a tad pathetic as I baked squash, laid down, sautéed onions, laid down, added spices and coconut milk, laid down, heated water for veggie broth and added to soup, laid down, chopped apples, laid down. Think I'll call it Laid down Soup!


????????laid down soup!
Hope all the laying down has got you feeling better today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Wow, Sonja! No wonder you are stiff, but it looks great!


Good soak in the bath and I went from being stiff as a board to a wrinkly prune , back to normal then ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam good to know you are on the mend and slowly getting back to normal. Take all the time you need in the shower just be careful, extra careful as we don't want to hear that you are back in the Spa.
> Seems as we age or at least for myself I can't believe how quickly I'm not able to do things like I used too. The bright side to this is that we still above grass, lol!
> Julie thanks for filling in for Sam you always do a great job, well everyone does!
> 
> ...


Wow, what a lot of pictures. Must have taken you hours to look at them. I remember 4711 from the time I worked at Volkswagen. Someone gave me a bottle. Did they tell you when you'd get the results of your tests?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got home from my friends. The little baby girl Alexis aka Lexi that was born last month was there to visit. Such a little doll. I decided to take the pumpkin hat I just completed and give it to her. Perfect fit.
> Hope the picture is not sideways. It was not taken that way . unfortunately it is sideways. Sorry. ????


What a lovely name. So nice of you to give her the pumpkin hat. Looks good on her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal, sounds like you had a great break & visit with your sister.

Cathy, it's nice your DD has found someone who treats her well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you hear from your friend soon & that she's not flooded out.


Thanks Bonnie- there is a very high probability her neighbour at the bottom of the garden is flooded, but I am hoping her house is high enough to have avoided it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are still having beautiful summer weather here during daytime so got some late time bloomers
> Darn looks like I need to get the lawnmower out


Beautiful lily.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I and maybe Hannah will be going to a jazz music festival and dinner for charity tonight. It is to be in a town nearby and a friend's band is playing. The restaurant is a BBQ place that is really good though it has been years since I went there. Tickets are $30 each, which our friend compted us with 2 tickets and if DD goes with us we will buy her ticket. Hope it is good and seating comfortable. I know the music will be good.
> 
> DH is currently prowling around the flea market. I got to be around 2 a.m. and fell asleep around 3:30 and up at 8. Do see a nap in the afternoon for sure. Still working on the mermaid blanket and taking a few breaks to make a few dish/washcloths. I'm doing the dishcloth swap on KP. Did the ones for Sept/Oct and have been trying to get some made ahead for Nov/Dec swap. Knitting some and crocheting some. Have been having issues deciphering some of the written directions on the crochet; to me they are clear as mud at times though the stitches themselves seem easy enough (definitely doing easy patterns). Nice to learn something new and may contact acquaintance that said she'd help me one day this next week for a little one on one directions in person. I think I need some hands-on in person help...LOL.


Oh that jazz festival sounds wonderful. Did you have a good time?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, do you bring them inside for the winter or plant them in the ground?
> 
> I had my amyrillis set a outside in the pot all summer, forgot about it the night it froze but it doesn't seem to have hurt it, thank goodness. I didn't think it was to bloom again until winter but maybe it's reacting to our shortening days, you can sure tell winter is on its wayÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ©


That's a lovely amyrillis. Is this the second time it's bloomed this year? I treated myself to a cattlyea orchid. It had 2 buds on it when I bought it and one of them has just opened.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I don't think I will walk straight ever again . I finally got round to clearing my most messiest flower bed , that is a big stretch to call it a flower bed when it was full of grass and weeds . I have pulled out weeds plants and straggly grass
> Now nothing will straighten up even my fingers are creaking . Think I need about an hour on a medieval stretch rack to pull everything straight again


That was quite a job. I sympathize with your sore back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got curtain rod and curtain rods up in my room. A few small shelves as well. Gages room will be tackled next week when he is gone to school.
> 
> Been going through some boxes and came across a jewelery box a friend gag e me for Christmas. I it I found China's dog chain. Instantly I burst into tears. Can't stop right now.
> I have a picture of her out all the time. Finding the chain just broke my heart.


Hugs, Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden is down with foot, hand and mouth disease - blisters in his mouth and throat. they can also be outside on the body - little oozing blisters - wonder if ds has something like that. ayden is running a low grade temp and just lays around. nothing to do for it since it is a virus. --- sam


Where on earth did Ayden contract that virus? Hope the blisters aren't itchy.

Just saw on the news there was an explosion in New York City, and another device was found unexploded. No one has claimed responsibility. Fortunately, all the people who were injured have all been released from hospital.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Empty moved from Baton Rouge to Nashville area yesterday. Spent the night in Lawrenceburg and stopped in Columbia to do my laundry. Had a half tank of gas and only 40 miles to the truck stop. Figured I'd get gas there. Pumps were shut off. Ok, went to the nearby Shell. Same thing. Went to Kroger. Yep, off. Ok, head to truck stop over on southeast side of Nashville. All three gas stations, same thing. By then down to 1/4 tank. Asked someone what was going on. Gas shortage because of pipeline break. Like heck! They have stockpiles of gas. Checked Internet. Apparently stations were told not to sell any gas so they wouldn't run out. Huh? Also so there wouldn't be any price gouging. Ok, how is one supposed to get anywhere without buying gas? Called the Flying J in Franklin, KY to see if they had gas. Yeah! Thank goodness only 50 miles from where I was. So Lila and I are sitting in KY. She got me up at 4:30 am to go potty and I couldn't get back to sleep. Not tired now but at 2 pm, I was. She's been outside numerous times and is now sleeping in her bed.
> 
> ...


What dumb thing to do at the gas stations! What were they planning to do with the gas they wouldn't sell???? Good that you made it to KY.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Where on earth did Ayden contract that virus? Hope the blisters aren't itchy.
> 
> Just saw on the news there was an explosion in New York City, and another device was found unexploded. No one has claimed responsibility. Fortunately, all the people who were injured have all been released from hospital.


Yes there are many evil doers around. Glad there were no serious injuries.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH, Hannah, and I went to a charity event this evening; live music, BBQ, and silent auction. It was wonderful. the BBQ (both chicken and pork) was delicious along with many side dishes & desserts. The music was very good; one band was our friend's. DH surprised me and had bid on a beautiful necklace and he had the highest bid. Didn't know anything about it until he gave it to me. Had a great evening.
> 
> On the way to the event we went by the coffee shop where Hannah is working so she could follow us out to the place the event was held. While waiting for her to get off work this woman walked in and I thought I recognized her. Low and behold it was a friend from high school I hadn't seen since I graduated (get this now....) 46 years ago! She was a year behind me. She hadn't changed much at all in looks and looked great. We chatted for a few minutes and hope to see each other before another 46 years!


How sweet of your DH to bid on the necklace for you. Post a picture so we can all appreciate it. That must have been quite a surprise to meet your school friend. I don't think I would recognize any of my school friends now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


Great job knitting the polar bears.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Warning!!! Warning!!!

Sorry I need to vent????

Had a conversation with a friend today and he was actually quite a jerk. My friends brother and I have spoken to him before. He said something rude to get a rise out of me. When I chose not to respond he was like.....don't have a stroke over it. Was I wrong to hang up on him. ???? it was just like a stabbing in the gut. Don't have a stroke!!!!! Seriously. ???? was I too sensitive. Does he have a clue what he said. Truly not funny and I am so mad I am crying. Tried messaging me and I sent him an all in capital letters....F*#K OFF.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great sweater mary - the bf if going to look great in it. --- sam



pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like way too much work - the paycheck has to be nice with all that overtime but still - one has to be alive to enjoy it - i would do nothing but sleep between shifts if i was working that schedule. what kind of a job does he have? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I wondered about that too but he has nothing in his mouth.i really think he needs to take something to boost his immune system, since he had that bad case of mono he seems to catch everything. I think the long hours he works don't do him any favours even if he is young. He worked 21-12 hr shifts then had a week of & worked 14 more, I think that's too much
> 
> I hope Ayden is better soon, I'm not sure how long that one is contagious. I wonder if the other kids will get it too?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to add - the doctor said he was not contagious - that one should not drink after him with the same glass but unless the blisters show up on the outside of his body he is not contagious. it's zapping his energy though - he just lays around - runnig a low grade fever. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I wondered about that too but he has nothing in his mouth.i really think he needs to take something to boost his immune system, since he had that bad case of mono he seems to catch everything. I think the long hours he works don't do him any favours even if he is young. He worked 21-12 hr shifts then had a week of & worked 14 more, I think that's too much
> 
> I hope Ayden is better soon, I'm not sure how long that one is contagious. I wonder if the other kids will get it too?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, love the polar bear sweater!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Not wrong at all, Mel... What a terrible thing to say to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Warning!!! Warning!!!
> 
> Sorry I need to vent????
> 
> Had a conversation with a friend today and he was actually quite a jerk. My friends brother and I have spoken to him before. He said something rude to get a rise out of me. When I chose not to respond he was like.....don't have a stroke over it. Was I wrong to hang up on him. ???? it was just like a stabbing in the gut. Don't have a stroke!!!!! Seriously. ???? was I too sensitive. Does he have a clue what he said. Truly not funny and I am so mad I am crying. Tried messaging me and I sent him an all in capital letters....F*#K OFF.


Oh Mel, so sorry about that. Wish I could give you a big hug over a cuppa'. You know we care about you and when you hurt, we hurt too. Shaking my head with tears in my eyes dear friend and I know everyone else is joining us for that cuppa'. It's ok to get your feelings out but don't let this "friend?" Keep you down. In fact, get angry enough that he actually makes you stronger. The Knitting Ninja Warrior Woman. Hugs, Hugs, Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, glorious orchid. I think it's one of the prettiest I've seen.

Sassafrass, sorry your energy went kerplunk. Hoping you get some soon. I'm sure you've been checked for B12 levels and anemia. Hoping you find your spunk again soon, but think this last episode took it out of you.

Swedenme, how did the rack work? Hope you're recovering from all that hard work.

Gwennie, Wow, a necklace from DH!!! What a great guy you have there. 

Julie, glad your friend is up high and hopefully you will hear from her soon. Maybe the internet is out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful daralene - what are you knitting? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is amazing Julie that you can knit such complicated patterns in that way!
> 
> I wanted to use the cord method but those needles are in use on the August mitten, so I used a needle with some Cotten yarn that I unraveled and used one strand. When I get back to the August mitten I will use the cord method.
> 
> I also made my own markers from copper wire with the jewelry making tools. Just simple thin circles but they take up no space so there are no gaps between stitches. Not fancy but they look great in their simplicity. I realized that in putting in the lifeline with the needle I had to be sure not to go through the markers. They can be separated if that would happen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, some people shoot off their mouth before they load their brains. Know you are loved here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. I'm sure I'll be spunky me again. It is good to know its not a disease process, it's a healing process.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have any of you done thumbs this way? Ok, so working on this mitten and they pulled a fast one on me. New way, to me, of doing the thumb. Just learning mittens. I was trying to figure it out and then saw there was a link for this mitten. YAY!! Have any of you done your mitten thumbs this way. I thought the waste yarn stitches would be taken off the needle and held aside and then knit on DPN's, but it is left there and the stitches above and below will be live stitches for the front and back of the thumb, I'm guessing, 
When I am done knitting the mitten I have knit the mitten over the waste yarn, then cut the waste yarn and rescue those live stitches.
:sm06: :sm06: I'll bet some of you have done this. The last mitten you put the thumb stitches on waste yarn and put them aside. You just pulled the yarn out of the stitches. I'd better be real careful not to cut the real stitches. Interesting method but think the other is safer. Unless you can remove it without cutting but it has been knit into above and below?


PICKING UP STITCHES FROM WASTE YARN
This technique is most commonly used when knitting thumbs on mittens or gloves using the afterthought or gusseted styles. It is worked by first knitting the future thumb stitches with waste yarn. Once the mitten is complete, the waste yarn is removed and the live stitches are placed onto double pointed needles to work the thumb. 

The great thing about this kind of thumb is its versatility. It can be easily placed anywhere, and itâs perfect for not interrupting the flow of mittens with colorwork knit/purl or cable patterning.

The trick with this technique is to be sure to pick up the right âlegâ of each stitch above and below your contrast yarn. Once youâve done it, it makes total sense, but it can be an intimidating process.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful daralene - what are you knitting? --- sam


I'm in a Mitten KAL for a different pattern each month for a year. Guess I will know how to do mittens when I finish. LOL. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DGS is in a music festival choir today. I'd better start getting ready. Talk to you later.

Mel, I agree with Sassafrass. Sometimes people don't even realize what they are saying shooting their mouths off. I do hope that is the case and that he is kicking himself right now. Hopefully a good lesson to his behavior.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, I did see knitting by dulcimers. You told me about it so I looked for it and replied to her. I normally only look at KTP. Thank you. It is progress to walk Maya. Then I played dulcimer. Then DH cam home from yard salient and took me to library book sale. I chose some books then got so tired told DH I would pay for my books and read in car while he shopped. Spent rest of day horizontal. Did make butternut squash soup for dinner. But a tad pathetic as I baked squash, laid down, sautéed onions, laid down, added spices and coconut milk, laid down, heated water for veggie broth and added to soup, laid down, chopped apples, laid down. Think I'll call it Laid down Soup!


I love the new name for your soup. Hope you have more energy today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful orchid liz - what color. --- sam



budasha said:


> That's a lovely amyrillis. Is this the second time it's bloomed this year? I treated myself to a cattlyea orchid. It had 2 buds on it when I bought it and one of them has just opened.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have been upset - sometimes people put their mouth in action before they put their brain in action. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Warning!!! Warning!!!
> 
> Sorry I need to vent????
> 
> Had a conversation with a friend today and he was actually quite a jerk. My friends brother and I have spoken to him before. He said something rude to get a rise out of me. When I chose not to respond he was like.....don't have a stroke over it. Was I wrong to hang up on him. ???? it was just like a stabbing in the gut. Don't have a stroke!!!!! Seriously. ???? was I too sensitive. Does he have a clue what he said. Truly not funny and I am so mad I am crying. Tried messaging me and I sent him an all in capital letters....F*#K OFF.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, glorious orchid. I think it's one of the prettiest I've seen.
> 
> Sassafrass, sorry your energy went kerplunk. Hoping you get some soon. I'm sure you've been checked for B12 levels and anemia. Hoping you find your spunk again soon, but think this last episode took it out of you.
> 
> ...


possibly could be the answer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful daralene - what are you knitting? --- sam


it looked like a cuff - i should have known it was a mitten. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow daralene - do they furnish the yarn also? you will be a mitten expert when you are done. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm in a Mitten KAL for a different pattern each month for a year. Guess I will know how to do mittens when I finish. LOL. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Have any of you done thumbs this way? Ok, so working on this mitten and they pulled a fast one on me. New way, to me, of doing the thumb. Just learning mittens. I was trying to figure it out and then saw there was a link for this mitten. YAY!! Have any of you done your mitten thumbs this way. I thought the waste yarn stitches would be taken off the needle and held aside and then knit on DPN's, but it is left there and the stitches above and below will be live stitches for the front and back of the thumb, I'm guessing,
> When I am done knitting the mitten I have knit the mitten over the waste yarn, then cut the waste yarn and rescue those live stitches.
> :sm06: :sm06: I'll bet some of you have done this. The last mitten you put the thumb stitches on waste yarn and put them aside. You just pulled the yarn out of the stitches. I'd better be real careful not to cut the real stitches. Interesting method but think the other is safer. Unless you can remove it without cutting but it has been knit into above and below?
> 
> ...


Don't really follow this, I've always held the stitches on scrap yarn and picked them up when ready to work the thumb.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> That's a lovely amyrillis. Is this the second time it's bloomed this year? I treated myself to a cattlyea orchid. It had 2 buds on it when I bought it and one of them has just opened.


Beautiful colors!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it looked like a cuff - i should have known it was a mitten. --- sam


But you were right. It is a cuff too!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow daralene - do they furnish the yarn also? you will be a mitten expert when you are done. --- sam


If you buy the patterns through the yarn store for the KAL you don't have to pay for the KAL but you do have to buy the yarn for the mittens at their store. Good deal for them and me. They have wonderful yarn. Only problem is I can't knit and talk, so I can do a ribbing cuff for the KAL but nothing fancy. LOL. Might have to do a dishcloth to knit, just a plain one, and take the mitten with me to ask questions or see what others are asking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't really follow this, I've always held the stitches on scrap yarn and picked them up when ready to work the thumb.


It took me a minute to figure it out. Thought I was going to have to wait for the KAL. Here is the link and there are pictures that make it clearer. Go all the way down to the bottom to see what they are doing. I think from the pictures I don't have to cut the yarn but can pick it out. Whew!

http://kelbournewoolens.com/tipsandtricks/pickingupstitchesfromwasteyarn


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, 
Daralene love the mittens youre making, great that you have got the lifeline sorted, it sure makes it easier to follow your pattern.
Liz the orchid is fabulous, I'm a big fan of orchids, used to have several but only have one mini one now almost in bloom.
I also have amaryllis which are beginning to send up leaves ready for this coming summer season. They got hit by snails munching on them but are coming through again. 
The news re the bomb blasts in NYC are pretty shocking, so glad my friend Joan, MsVette is out of there. 
Warm wishes to you all from a slightly brighter Auckland after a wet and wild weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow daralene - do they furnish the yarn also? you will be a mitten expert when you are done. --- sam


With my memory, we will see, but One would think. :sm11:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Warning!!! Warning!!!
> 
> Sorry I need to vent????
> 
> Had a conversation with a friend today and he was actually quite a jerk. My friends brother and I have spoken to him before. He said something rude to get a rise out of me. When I chose not to respond he was like.....don't have a stroke over it. Was I wrong to hang up on him. ???? it was just like a stabbing in the gut. Don't have a stroke!!!!! Seriously. ???? was I too sensitive. Does he have a clue what he said. Truly not funny and I am so mad I am crying. Tried messaging me and I sent him an all in capital letters....F*#K OFF.


He was rude and not worthy of your time. I am sure some yarn needed your attention more than he did.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Daralene love the mittens youre making, great that you have got the lifeline sorted, it sure makes it easier to follow your pattern.
> Liz the orchid is fabulous, I'm a big fan of orchids, used to have several but only have one mini one now almost in bloom.
> I also have amaryllis which are beginning to send up leaves ready for this coming summer season. They got hit by snails munching on them but are coming through again.
> ...


Thinking Angelam was going to NYC also. Glad MsVette is ok. My DS was living there ;9/11 and worked not far from the World Trade 'Towers. I was living in Germany and frantic till I heard from him.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The mitten looks like you are off to a great start.
The polar bear sweater is just precious, and Mel another creation. Now I am getting inspired again. 
And Mel, some people just do not think. Like someone said their mouths are working before their brains. 
Really looks like a fall day. Not real cool or anything just gray. We are going to throw a turkey on the grill and a squash in the oven. So still a little touch of summer and a touch of fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It took me a minute to figure it out. Thought I was going to have to wait for the KAL. Here is the link and there are pictures that make it clearer. Go all the way down to the bottom to see what they are doing. I think from the pictures I don't have to cut the yarn but can pick it out. Whew!
> 
> http://kelbournewoolens.com/tipsandtricks/pickingupstitchesfromwasteyarn


mmmm, think I'll be sticking to my tried and trusty method.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, glorious orchid. I think it's one of the prettiest I've seen.
> 
> Sassafrass, sorry your energy went kerplunk. Hoping you get some soon. I'm sure you've been checked for B12 levels and anemia. Hoping you find your spunk again soon, but think this last episode took it out of you.
> 
> ...


Can never find a good rack when you need one so opted for a good long soak in the bath instead at least my hands are clean again . Was feeling ok till I took mishka for a 5 mile walk now my legs feel like jelly


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone.☺

Was so upset I had a good cry and squished some yarn in my vault aka closet and feeling a bit better now. 

Just grabbed a shower and I am ready to put in fresh jammies and sit and knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder how mishka feels. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Can never find a good rack when you need one so opted for a good long soak in the bath instead at least my hands are clean again . Was feeling ok till I took mishka for a 5 mile walk now my legs feel like jelly


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm, think I'll be sticking to my tried and trusty method.


Yes, I like that way better too. I wonder if I will be learning 12 different ways to do mittens. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got a phone call and one of our friends who was in ICU on a respirator for aspiration pneumonia has decided to have the respirator unplugged as he was told they can't get the resulting infection under control. I knew he was depressed about this and he is normally such a wonderful guy and always has such a sense of humor. His wife will be devastated. DH and I are in shock as they are pulling the plug right now. Last we heard, we thought they would have him off the ventilator and figured he'd be going home soon. He comes to all DH's concerts in Ohio and even goes to Columbus when we are there. His wife is an stage actress and he was the bassist for the symphony orchestra for many years and taught at Akron Univ. where he headed up the Jazz Department and conducted a Cleveland Jazz Band also. They gave us a lovely gift for our 50th. I have it in the family room. He is older than us, perhaps in his 70's. I would just love it if they pulled the respirator and he kept on breathing, but I don't think that will happen. A great musician and person.

He just went in for a simple operation, (as they say, there is no simple operation) and apparently the hospital made a lot of screw ups. No details at this point, just what we heard when his wife was still expecting him to recover. I'm sure we will be going to the funeral if DH can possibly get away from work.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my tote bags that I didn't sell


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Railyn they are all fabulous surely somebody would buy them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a lovely amyrillis. Is this the second time it's bloomed this year? I treated myself to a cattlyea orchid. It had 2 buds on it when I bought it and one of them has just opened.


That's beautiful.
Yes, my amyrillis bloomed in January


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds like way too much work - the paycheck has to be nice with all that overtime but still - one has to be alive to enjoy it - i would do nothing but sleep between shifts if i was working that schedule. what kind of a job does he have? --- sam


He's a power engineer. Works at a plant that pumps steam into the ground to warm oil so it can be pumped out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Here I am safe and well back from my trip to the US. Spent two days in NYC but left there almost two weeks ago - well before any explosions! I was staying only a few blocks from where it went off! Then went down to Chesapeake where I had a wonderful time with my friends. Spent a lot of time walking, talking, knitting, talking, eating, talking......you get the idea. I also managed to meet up with Dianna, Junes' sister, for lunch one day. She was kind enough to give me a calendar she had made up with one of her wonderful pictures for each month. She says she makes some each year. Any of you who read her blog will have seen the picture her husband took of the two of us. It was great to meet her. 
I also managed to find Purl Soho yarn shop in NY and made a (small) purchase! I'm aiming to make the lightweight raglan sweater that someone (might have been Gwen) posted on here a while back. I will post some pictures once I get them downloaded from my camera. At the moment I'm wilting fast as jet lag catches up with me. I got back early yesterday morning, kept going all day and had an early night and a good night's sleep but I feel it's catching up with me again. Will be reading the summaries to catch up on all the doings on here, but I see Sam is safely home now so I'm very relieved to see that. Night all, talk more tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, wow! Those bags are beautiful, I can't believe they didn't all sell quickly. I really like the one with the bird

Daralene, sorry about your friend, such a sad situation, I can sure understand it being depressing to be on a ventilator 
I've never seen thumbs made like the tutorial but it shows it very well so you should have no trouble. I always put my thumbs on a safety pin & make them after the palm is done.

Melody, some people should have a good swift kick in the ass, what an insensitive fool.

Gwen, so nice if Brantley to bid in the necklace, I hope we see it modelled 

We've seen on the news about the bombings, the world just gets crazier all the time! It's good people weren't killed. I bet Joan is happy she's in Florida, wonder if Angela is still there?

It's been pouring genre for the last 2 hrs☹ So that will sure take a few days to dry up again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got a phone call and one of our friends who was in ICU on a respirator for aspiration pneumonia has decided to have the respirator unplugged as he was told they can't get the resulting infection under control. I knew he was depressed about this and he is normally such a wonderful guy and always has such a sense of humor. His wife will be devastated. DH and I are in shock as they are pulling the plug right now. Last we heard, we thought they would have him off the ventilator and figured he'd be going home soon. He comes to all DH's concerts in Ohio and even goes to Columbus when we are there. His wife is an stage actress and he was the bassist for the symphony orchestra for many years and taught at Akron Univ. where he headed up the Jazz Department and conducted a Cleveland Jazz Band also. They gave us a lovely gift for our 50th. I have it in the family room. He is older than us, perhaps in his 70's. I would just love it if they pulled the respirator and he kept on breathing, but I don't think that will happen. A great musician and person.
> 
> He just went in for a simple operation, (as they say, there is no simple operation) and apparently the hospital made a lot of screw ups. No details at this point, just what we heard when his wife was still expecting him to recover. I'm sure we will be going to the funeral if DH can possibly get away from work.


So sorry to hear about your friend Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am safe and well back from my trip to the US. Spent two days in NYC but left there almost two weeks ago - well before any explosions! I was staying only a few blocks from where it went off! Then went down to Chesapeake where I had a wonderful time with my friends. Spent a lot of time walking, talking, knitting, talking, eating, talking......you get the idea. I also managed to meet up with Dianna, Junes' sister, for lunch one day. She was kind enough to give me a calendar she had made up with one of her wonderful pictures for each month. She says she makes some each year. Any of you who read her blog will have seen the picture her husband took of the two of us. It was great to meet her.
> I also managed to find Purl Soho yarn shop in NY and made a (small) purchase! I'm aiming to make the lightweight raglan sweater that someone (might have been Gwen) posted on here a while back. I will post some pictures once I get them downloaded from my camera. At the moment I'm wilting fast as jet lag catches up with me. I got back early yesterday morning, kept going all day and had an early night and a good night's sleep but I feel it's catching up with me again. Will be reading the summaries to catch up on all the doings on here, but I see Sam is safely home now so I'm very relieved to see that. Night all, talk more tomorrow.


Hi Chris good to hear that you are home safe and sound . Sounds like you had a great time look forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just finished off this little cardigan and quite pleased with how it turned out


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad David is feeling better!


darowil said:


> Well David is looking a lot better this afternoon and feeling a bit better as well. Vicky and Brett came bringing Elizabeth and it looks like the hours Granddad spent there on Thursday without paying her a great deal of attention paid off as she included him in her wanderings very happily. Helped by wanting to read the Spot book he had been given by her-they forgot to give it to him on Fathers Day. Something along the lines of Grandpa loving Spot. Do you all know the Spot books- a young dog with a big spot on his side, for young kids. Cathy will and as he is an English author I assume those in the UK as well. I have a jumper pattern with Spot on it and Vicky has ordered one for next winter. We have a Readers Week every year and the child care centre get the kids to dress up so Vicky thought a Spot jumper would be good.
> And on the Readers Week our Monday knitting group are looking at another exhibition next year- for Readers Week so items connected with books. Maybe all toys but a second spot jumper could work. Also have patterns for Gumnut Baby jumpers etc (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snugglepot_and_Cuddlepie)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You showed a lot of fortitude, to keep at it until you had soup! Hope you can rest now, Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, I did see knitting by dulcimers. You told me about it so I looked for it and replied to her. I normally only look at KTP. Thank you. It is progress to walk Maya. Then I played dulcimer. Then DH cam home from yard salient and took me to library book sale. I chose some books then got so tired told DH I would pay for my books and read in car while he shopped. Spent rest of day horizontal. Did make butternut squash soup for dinner. But a tad pathetic as I baked squash, laid down, sautéed onions, laid down, added spices and coconut milk, laid down, heated water for veggie broth and added to soup, laid down, chopped apples, laid down. Think I'll call it Laid down Soup!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Daralene sad about your friend. 
Melody, that's it girl., bouncing back from a crass insensitive idiot wh isn't worth the time of day.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Liz!


budasha said:


> That's a lovely amyrillis. Is this the second time it's bloomed this year? I treated myself to a cattlyea orchid. It had 2 buds on it when I bought it and one of them has just opened.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree, very sweet of your DH, Gwen!


budasha said:


> How sweet of your DH to bid on the necklace for you. Post a picture so we can all appreciate it. That must have been quite a surprise to meet your school friend. I don't think I would recognize any of my school friends now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You were right not to respond to him acting like a jerk. Relax and know you are the better person.♡


gagesmom said:


> Warning!!! Warning!!!
> 
> Sorry I need to vent????
> 
> Had a conversation with a friend today and he was actually quite a jerk. My friends brother and I have spoken to him before. He said something rude to get a rise out of me. When I chose not to respond he was like.....don't have a stroke over it. Was I wrong to hang up on him. ???? it was just like a stabbing in the gut. Don't have a stroke!!!!! Seriously. ???? was I too sensitive. Does he have a clue what he said. Truly not funny and I am so mad I am crying. Tried messaging me and I sent him an all in capital letters....F*#K OFF.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Another perfectly lovely piece, Sonja! Awesome!


Swedenme said:


> Just finished off this little cardigan and quite pleased with how it turned out


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The bags are beautiful! What a fun machine you must have.


Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of my tote bags that I didn't sell


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Another perfectly lovely piece, Sonja! Awesome!


Thank you very much April


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A new BF, they have been together about 10 months. This one is quite nice (I think) and even has a job. He seems to treat her really well and they are happy.
> 
> Serena's dad is currently living with his father at the moment in Darwin (top of Australia) dealing with his "issues".


I'm pleased that you like him and he definitely sounds a lot better than the first one!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Sunday dear friends.

Wow we sure do have some talented people in our group.Mel great sweater. Mary very cute bear sweater. Julie I'm lucky to chew gum and walk at the same time let alone look at the computer and knit and Sassafras.

Sassafras that is a great price on the use of a gym. My husband bought a bowflex and a treadmill for himself years ago so I will try those during the winter. I talked to hubby(David) yesterday and told him I've been working out in the pool for 5 mos. and there has been little improvement. My stamina still hasn't improved that much,still my right leg is numb,back pain and night leg tremors. I was hoping by now I could at least start driving. It is so frustrating but I know it will come along and I shouldn't get upset but it's hard as you all know.

I'm still working on the quilt for my estranged daughter. It's hand stitching now. I still need to bind it off but that needing the use of the sewing machine. I will see if I will be able to see if I can do that. I started the quilt 6 years ago ( I know that's bad) It's a king size reversible quilt. I know this is an excuse but I had 5 operations since I started it. I've had multiple family members tell me not to finish it for her and that she wouldn't appreciate it and I'm being silly. I don't feel that way. I started it for my daughter and it was for her plus it is closer for me. I feel it will show my granddaughters I don't hold bad feeling towards her and her actions. Do you see my point?

I should end my book...LOL. Have a great Sunday. How are you feeling Sam? I hope much better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well David is looking a lot better this afternoon and feeling a bit better as well. Vicky and Brett came bringing Elizabeth and it looks like the hours Granddad spent there on Thursday without paying her a great deal of attention paid off as she included him in her wanderings very happily. Helped by wanting to read the Spot book he had been given by her-they forgot to give it to him on Fathers Day. Something along the lines of Grandpa loving Spot. Do you all know the Spot books- a young dog with a big spot on his side, for young kids. Cathy will and as he is an English author I assume those in the UK as well. I have a jumper pattern with Spot on it and Vicky has ordered one for next winter. We have a Readers Week every year and the child care centre get the kids to dress up so Vicky thought a Spot jumper would be good.
> And on the Readers Week our Monday knitting group are looking at another exhibition next year- for Readers Week so items connected with books. Maybe all toys but a second spot jumper could work. Also have patterns for Gumnut Baby jumpers etc (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snugglepot_and_Cuddlepie)


Pleased to hear David is feeling a bit better. Yes, we know Spot here too. Do you know 'Hairy Maclary from Donaldson's Dairy'?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No matter what you call it the soup sounds yummy. Hope you got some good reads at the book sale too.



sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, I did see knitting by dulcimers. You told me about it so I looked for it and replied to her. I normally only look at KTP. Thank you. It is progress to walk Maya. Then I played dulcimer. Then DH cam home from yard salient and took me to library book sale. I chose some books then got so tired told DH I would pay for my books and read in car while he shopped. Spent rest of day horizontal. Did make butternut squash soup for dinner. But a tad pathetic as I baked squash, laid down, sautéed onions, laid down, added spices and coconut milk, laid down, heated water for veggie broth and added to soup, laid down, chopped apples, laid down. Think I'll call it Laid down Soup!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Warning!!! Warning!!!
> 
> Sorry I need to vent????
> 
> Had a conversation with a friend today and he was actually quite a jerk. My friends brother and I have spoken to him before. He said something rude to get a rise out of me. When I chose not to respond he was like.....don't have a stroke over it. Was I wrong to hang up on him. ???? it was just like a stabbing in the gut. Don't have a stroke!!!!! Seriously. ???? was I too sensitive. Does he have a clue what he said. Truly not funny and I am so mad I am crying. Tried messaging me and I sent him an all in capital letters....F*#K OFF.


It could be he just said it without thinking, but whatever, you are quite right to be mad IMHO!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What beautiful colors in the orchid. Thanks for sharing.


budasha said:


> That's a lovely amyrillis. Is this the second time it's bloomed this year? I treated myself to a cattlyea orchid. It had 2 buds on it when I bought it and one of them has just opened.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, thank you.????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Noticed the gas prices here going up and on news tonight said it was due to a gas leak on the pipeline (forget which pipeline). Also said in Atlanta prices in many areas are at $4 a gallon because of it. Governor will be checking into possible price gouging tomorrow. No duh! Here it was around $2.29 that I saw.



budasha said:


> What dumb thing to do at the gas stations! What were they planning to do with the gas they wouldn't sell???? Good that you made it to KY.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will (post pic) Liz but I just got a new phone and haven't set up the email yet so that I can take a picture of it and send it to myself on my computer. Little slow getting everything set back up.



budasha said:


> How sweet of your DH to bid on the necklace for you. Post a picture so we can all appreciate it. That must have been quite a surprise to meet your school friend. I don't think I would recognize any of my school friends now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Sunday dear friends.
> 
> Wow we sure do have some talented people in our group.Mel great sweater. Mary very cute bear sweater. Julie I'm lucky to chew gum and walk at the same time let alone look at the computer and knit and Sassafras.
> 
> ...


Finishing the quilt is what you feel is right so go ahead and do it. If she rejects it that's her choice, but you will know that you tried. Please post a picture when you've finished it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, our mitten ninja. Clever. How terrifying it must have been 9/11 to have son living near WTC.
Liz, forgot to say your orchid is beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Some folks are just stupid, clueless, or both! Sorry you had to deal with it. I'd just try to refrain from commenting at all; ignore any messages. If you jab back (though I understand why) you've given them the response they wanted and given away your power. Really cruel of this jerk.



gagesmom said:


> Warning!!! Warning!!!
> 
> Sorry I need to vent????
> 
> Had a conversation with a friend today and he was actually quite a jerk. My friends brother and I have spoken to him before. He said something rude to get a rise out of me. When I chose not to respond he was like.....don't have a stroke over it. Was I wrong to hang up on him. ???? it was just like a stabbing in the gut. Don't have a stroke!!!!! Seriously. ???? was I too sensitive. Does he have a clue what he said. Truly not funny and I am so mad I am crying. Tried messaging me and I sent him an all in capital letters....F*#K OFF.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of my tote bags that I didn't sell


Don't know why they didn't sell, they're lovely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you had a great vacation & are home safe.



angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am safe and well back from my trip to the US. Spent two days in NYC but left there almost two weeks ago - well before any explosions! I was staying only a few blocks from where it went off! Then went down to Chesapeake where I had a wonderful time with my friends. Spent a lot of time walking, talking, knitting, talking, eating, talking......you get the idea. I also managed to meet up with Dianna, Junes' sister, for lunch one day. She was kind enough to give me a calendar she had made up with one of her wonderful pictures for each month. She says she makes some each year. Any of you who read her blog will have seen the picture her husband took of the two of us. It was great to meet her.
> I also managed to find Purl Soho yarn shop in NY and made a (small) purchase! I'm aiming to make the lightweight raglan sweater that someone (might have been Gwen) posted on here a while back. I will post some pictures once I get them downloaded from my camera. At the moment I'm wilting fast as jet lag catches up with me. I got back early yesterday morning, kept going all day and had an early night and a good night's sleep but I feel it's catching up with me again. Will be reading the summaries to catch up on all the doings on here, but I see Sam is safely home now so I'm very relieved to see that. Night all, talk more tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished off this little cardigan and quite pleased with how it turned out


Another cute one!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend Daralene.
Sonja, that cardigan is lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene I know this is such a shock for you and Bill. How devastating for the poor man and his wife. Will be keeping him in my prayers and also for his family and the two of you.


Cashmeregma said:


> Just got a phone call and one of our friends who was in ICU on a respirator for aspiration pneumonia has decided to have the respirator unplugged as he was told they can't get the resulting infection under control. I knew he was depressed about this and he is normally such a wonderful guy and always has such a sense of humor. His wife will be devastated. DH and I are in shock as they are pulling the plug right now. Last we heard, we thought they would have him off the ventilator and figured he'd be going home soon. He comes to all DH's concerts in Ohio and even goes to Columbus when we are there. His wife is an stage actress and he was the bassist for the symphony orchestra for many years and taught at Akron Univ. where he headed up the Jazz Department and conducted a Cleveland Jazz Band also. They gave us a lovely gift for our 50th. I have it in the family room. He is older than us, perhaps in his 70's. I would just love it if they pulled the respirator and he kept on breathing, but I don't think that will happen. A great musician and person.
> 
> He just went in for a simple operation, (as they say, there is no simple operation) and apparently the hospital made a lot of screw ups. No details at this point, just what we heard when his wife was still expecting him to recover. I'm sure we will be going to the funeral if DH can possibly get away from work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have not responded to any messages and talked with his sister. Asked her to let him know to stop calling and messaging me. She said don't you worry honey he won't. 

Did matching booties today.

Hug boots by Marianna Mel ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Railyn! Those are beautifully executed! I'm sending you a PM.


Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of my tote bags that I didn't sell


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, wonderful bags.
Angelam, glad you are home safe. Wonderful that you got to Purl Soho. Sounds like a wonderful time in Marilyn.
Daralene, so very sorry about your friend. Praying for a miracle.
Gwen, sweet of DH to bid on necklace. He sure is a keeper.
Sonja, love the sweater. Very sophisticated with all the texture.
Aprilone, thank you. I'm sure this will pass. Hope I never have to go on steroids again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have not responded to any messages and talked with his sister. Asked her to let him know to stop calling and messaging me. She said don't you worry honey he won't.
> 
> Did matching booties today.
> 
> Hug boots by Marianna Mel ☺


Gorgeous wee boots!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a wonderful time. So glad you got home before the explosions in NY. I don't recall posting a raglan sweater; just a couple of tops for DD. Do let us see your yarn and/or what you knit up.


angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am safe and well back from my trip to the US. Spent two days in NYC but left there almost two weeks ago - well before any explosions! I was staying only a few blocks from where it went off! Then went down to Chesapeake where I had a wonderful time with my friends. Spent a lot of time walking, talking, knitting, talking, eating, talking......you get the idea. I also managed to meet up with Dianna, Junes' sister, for lunch one day. She was kind enough to give me a calendar she had made up with one of her wonderful pictures for each month. She says she makes some each year. Any of you who read her blog will have seen the picture her husband took of the two of us. It was great to meet her.
> I also managed to find Purl Soho yarn shop in NY and made a (small) purchase! I'm aiming to make the lightweight raglan sweater that someone (might have been Gwen) posted on here a while back. I will post some pictures once I get them downloaded from my camera. At the moment I'm wilting fast as jet lag catches up with me. I got back early yesterday morning, kept going all day and had an early night and a good night's sleep but I feel it's catching up with me again. Will be reading the summaries to catch up on all the doings on here, but I see Sam is safely home now so I'm very relieved to see that. Night all, talk more tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the bobble like stitches. This is so nicely done and like the neutral color; could go for male or female IMHO.


Swedenme said:


> Just finished off this little cardigan and quite pleased with how it turned out


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Strawberry, bless you, you have had years of illness and it does get discouraging. Good for you keeping at pool exercise for 5 months, especially when your stamina is compromised.
A quilt is tangible love. Doesn't matter how long it takes. I worked on a hand quilted quilt for my son for at least 5 years. Lost it for about 4 years from storing top in pizza box! He was in his active alcoholic years. I just kept working at it and pouring love into the quilt. Today he is sober 6 years! 
Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto on your DD's new BF


KateB said:


> I'm pleased that you like him and he definitely sounds a lot better than the first one!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely see your point Sharon. Who knows it also may lead to a healing of the relationship eventually. Most important is that it will give you closure. Don't worry that it has taken so long to complete either. With all you have had to deal with I'm impressed still!


Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Sunday dear friends.
> 
> Wow we sure do have some talented people in our group.Mel great sweater. Mary very cute bear sweater. Julie I'm lucky to chew gum and walk at the same time let alone look at the computer and knit and Sassafras.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I did well at book sale. A book. With empty music staff pages I can write down my fave dulcimer songs on, a coffee book size bird book, a book about Australian aborigines, a Disney songbook with chords all for $2.75.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Simply adorable! Love the booties; completes the whole outfit. 


gagesmom said:


> I have not responded to any messages and talked with his sister. Asked her to let him know to stop calling and messaging me. She said don't you worry honey he won't.
> 
> Did matching booties today.
> 
> Hug boots by Marianna Mel ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You did you quite well on the book sale! Yea Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I did well at book sale. A book. With empty music staff pages I can write down my fave dulcimer songs on, a coffee book size bird book, a book about Australian aborigines, a Disney songbook with chords all for $2.75.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I like that way better too. I wonder if I will be learning 12 different ways to do mittens. LOL


Golly I hope not!!! Far too many to remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got a phone call and one of our friends who was in ICU on a respirator for aspiration pneumonia has decided to have the respirator unplugged as he was told they can't get the resulting infection under control. I knew he was depressed about this and he is normally such a wonderful guy and always has such a sense of humor. His wife will be devastated. DH and I are in shock as they are pulling the plug right now. Last we heard, we thought they would have him off the ventilator and figured he'd be going home soon. He comes to all DH's concerts in Ohio and even goes to Columbus when we are there. His wife is an stage actress and he was the bassist for the symphony orchestra for many years and taught at Akron Univ. where he headed up the Jazz Department and conducted a Cleveland Jazz Band also. They gave us a lovely gift for our 50th. I have it in the family room. He is older than us, perhaps in his 70's. I would just love it if they pulled the respirator and he kept on breathing, but I don't think that will happen. A great musician and person.
> 
> He just went in for a simple operation, (as they say, there is no simple operation) and apparently the hospital made a lot of screw ups. No details at this point, just what we heard when his wife was still expecting him to recover. I'm sure we will be going to the funeral if DH can possibly get away from work.


I am so sorry Daralene.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Railyn they are all fabulous surely somebody would buy them.


I agree totally with Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Sunday dear friends.
> 
> Wow we sure do have some talented people in our group.Mel great sweater. Mary very cute bear sweater. Julie I'm lucky to chew gum and walk at the same time let alone look at the computer and knit and Sassafras.
> 
> ...


Good to have you back with us Sharon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pleased to hear David is feeling a bit better. Yes, we know Spot here too. Do you know 'Hairy Maclary from Donaldson's Dairy'?


Did you know that Lynley Dodd is a New Zealander?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous wee boots!


Ditto.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree totally with Fan!


I do too. They are lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David is coming home today we are looking at going somewhere else for a few days. Suggested it yesterday as I figured David would not relax here and want to do things as soon as he felt slightly better. No he said too much to do for work etc. then this morning when he rang to say he could come home he suggested a place to stay! 
So may not be around for awhile.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is coming home today we are looking at going somewhere else for a few days. Suggested it yesterday as I figured David would not relax here and want to do things as soon as he felt slightly better. No he said too much to do for work etc. then this morning when he rang to say he could come home he suggested a place to stay!
> So may not be around for awhile.


Sounds like a wise decision.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad David out of spa. Hope you can go somewhere relaxing and healing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene...big hugs to you. Sorry to hear of your friend. ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i meant to add - the doctor said he was not contagious - that one should not drink after him with the same glass but unless the blisters show up on the outside of his body he is not contagious. it's zapping his energy though - he just lays around - runnig a low grade fever. --- sam


Why it is such a problem at child care centres-everything goes in the mouth and other than keeping kids seperate which rather defeats one of the aims of them with socialising can't stop them sharing toys.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Wow, what a lot of pictures. Must have taken you hours to look at them. I remember 4711 from the time I worked at Volkswagen. Someone gave me a bottle. Did they tell you when you'd get the results of your tests?


Probably later this week, I will phone in on Thursday to see if they have them anyway.
My blood results are in, have seen the results online. Look fine to me!!!!!
Yes we spent about 3 hours looking at the photo's, she took them all on her phone then downloaded to her hard drive so we could see them larger.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wondered about that too but he has nothing in his mouth.i really think he needs to take something to boost his immune system, since he had that bad case of mono he seems to catch everything. I think the long hours he works don't do him any favours even if he is young. He worked 21-12 hr shifts then had a week of & worked 14 more, I think that's too much
> 
> I hope Ayden is better soon, I'm not sure how long that one is contagious. I wonder if the other kids will get it too?


My husband often worked 14 straight 12 hour days without any days off (mandatory overtime) back when we were first married. He was on the third shift which made it pretty awful, but he soon learned that anything more than that without a day off made him very cranky and susceptible to getting anything going around.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry about your friend Daralene. 
I love the baby sweaters. You two are amazing.
So glad David is out of the hospital.
So fun to be reading what you are all doing again.
Love the bags, you must have a great machine. 
I have made quilts that have taken much longer then that. I think it is wonderful you are still planning on giving it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just catching up. Love the little sweaters, Mel, Mary, Sonja, and the start of the mittens, Daralene. 

So sorry to hear of the news of your wonderful friend, Daralene. But, that's the ultimate decision - to decide to die on our own terms.

So glad that you made it home from your trip to the USA - glad you got in and out of NYC before any of these latest issues. I loved seeing the photo of you and Dianna on Facebook.

Love the bags - they're beautiful.

Glad that you had some time with Serena and that the new BB seems like a keeper. Having two singe daughters, I know what a worry it can be - between broken hearts and just plain jerks, we're just not able to protect them.

Mel --- consider the source!

Everyone was here this weekend and we had wonderful weather and a wonderful time together. The three grandkids get along very well and were thinking of new activities for everyone to do. Today's challenge was to make up a smoothie recipe with the help of two little assistants and then give it to the other adults and whomever could identify the most ingredients of the 10 items would get a prize. It was actually quite fun and the two little assistants thought it so much fun to be "in" on the secret and score the results. There are photos out on Facebook that I'll try to snag and post. The youngest one has begun to say "Oh My Gosh" for so many things and the way she says it would make you believe she had just discovered a cure for cancer. It was so much fun playing with her and the PlayDough extruder toy --- each shape became a new "Oh my Gosh!"

Love to all and hope all those who having been feeling poorly are now feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have a shower chair in the barn; wish we were closer so I could give it to you. It is more of a bench but I used it when I had my knees replaced. Really helped. Glad the doc said you would live; don't like the idea of doing without you!!! You are correct too in that Julie was a Godsend in keeping us going. Three cheers for Julie and let's don't forget our summary ladies Kate & Margaret! What a great group there is on the KTP; Everyone!
> 
> Pulled or strained a muscle in my back around my left shoulder blade about 2 weeks ago when scrubbing the floor and sliding furniture around. Darn thing still hurts like the dickens. Have tried the heating pad this past week a lot; temporarily eases up then first movement and I'm back to pain. Tired of it. Oh well, it will ease up eventually. Have had to take my tramadol to sleep and that give me really wacky dreams lately; some of them better than a movie....lol.


Gwen, try alternating heat and ice. Using all heat will make it swell. Keeps the blood flowing for healing though. Hope it's better soon.

Julie, ditto what everyone else has said re keeping us going, and same goes for Kate and Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, try alternating heat and ice. Using all heat will make it swell. Keeps the blood flowing for healing though. Hope it's better soon.
> 
> Julie, ditto what everyone else has said re keeping us going, and same goes for Kate and Margaret.


Thanks, Tami! It is good to have Sam home!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Much of my state has been getting rain all night which means Mel might get rain most of today as well. It looks like it is heading her way. The radar shows the entire lower portion of Michigan getting rain currently although it might be clearing up in another hour or two.
> 
> Looks like Sam and Tami might be getting some of this rain as well.


We got 2" at home, and 20 minutes south west of here at the engine show, we got .6"! Good thing was we still had a good turn out of spectators at the show all weekend. I scored a 22 quart pressure canner with 2 divider trays for $25!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is coming home today we are looking at going somewhere else for a few days. Suggested it yesterday as I figured David would not relax here and want to do things as soon as he felt slightly better. No he said too much to do for work etc. then this morning when he rang to say he could come home he suggested a place to stay!
> So may not be around for awhile.


I'm glad he's doing better, hopefully a few days rest will have him back to normal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just saw these on the main forum, I think they would make great Christmas gifts. This designer has some great free patterns& these are very cute & she say a quick knit

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-lace-edition


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good score.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another cute one!


Thank you Bonnie and Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, wonderful bags.
> Angelam, glad you are home safe. Wonderful that you got to Purl Soho. Sounds like a wonderful time in Marilyn.
> Daralene, so very sorry about your friend. Praying for a miracle.
> Gwen, sweet of DH to bid on necklace. He sure is a keeper.
> ...


Thank you Joy and Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David is coming home today we are looking at going somewhere else for a few days. Suggested it yesterday as I figured David would not relax here and want to do things as soon as he felt slightly better. No he said too much to do for work etc. then this morning when he rang to say he could come home he suggested a place to stay!
> So may not be around for awhile.


That sounds like a wise decision as all the dust from the building work will not be good for his sinuses .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was too funny not to pass on. i especiallly loved the "flares." --- sam

The Beloved South:

Florida
A Florida senior citizen drove his brand new Corvette convertible out of the dealership. Taking off down the road, he pushed it to 80 mph, Enjoying the wind blowing through what little hair he had left. "Amazing," he thought as he flew down I-95, pushing the pedal even more.

Looking in his rear view mirror, he saw a Florida State Trooper, blue lights flashing and siren blaring. He floored it to 100 mph, then 110, Then 120. Suddenly he thought, "What am I doing? I'm too old for this!" And pulled over to await the trooper's arrival.

Pulling in behind him, the trooper got out of his vehicle and walked up to the Corvette. He looked at his watch, then said, "Sir, my shift ends in 30 minutes. Today is Friday. If you can give me a new reason for speeding--a reason I've never before heard -- I'll let you go."

The old gentleman paused then said: "Three years ago, my wife ran off with a Florida State Trooper. I thought you were bringing her back. 

"Have a good day, Sir," replied the trooper.

Georgia
The owner of a golf course in Georgia was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help.
He called her into his office and said, "Y'all graduated from the University of Georgia and I need some help. If I wuz to give yew $20,000, minus 14%, how much would you take off?"
The secretary thought a moment, and then replied, "Everthang but my earrings."

Louisiana
A senior citizen in Louisiana was overheard saying ... "When the end of the world comes, I hope to be in Louisiana ."
When asked why, he replied, "I'd rather be in Louisiana 'cause everythang happens in Louisiana 20 years later than in the rest of the world."

Mississippi
The young man from Mississippi came running into the store and said to his buddy, "Bubba, somebody just stole your pickup truck from the parking lot!"
Bubba replied, "Did y'all see who it was?"
The young man answered, "I couldn't tell, but I got the license number."

South Carolina
A man in South Carolina had a flat tire, pulled off on the side of the road, and proceeded to put a bouquet of flowers in front of the car and one behind it. Then he got back in the car to wait.
A passerby studied the scene as he drove by, and was so curious he turned around and went back. He asked the fellow what the problem was.
The man replied, "I got a flat tahr."
The passerby asked, "But what's with the flowers?"
The man responded, "When you break down they tell you to put flares in the front and flares in the back. I never did understand it neither."

Tennessee
(My Favorite!)
A Tennessee State trooper pulled over a pickup on I-65. The trooper asked, "Got any ID?"
The driver replied, "Bout whut?"

Texas
The Sheriff pulled up next to the guy unloading garbage out of his pick-up into the ditch. The Sheriff asked, "Why are you dumping garbage in the ditch? Don't you see that sign right over your head."
"Yep," he replied. "That's why I'm dumpin' it here, 'cause it says: 'Fine For Dumping Garbage.' "
Y'all kin say whut y'all want 'about the South,
But y'all never heard o' nobody retirin' an' movin' North.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful marilyn - i'm so sorry they did not sell. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of my tote bags that I didn't sell


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound angelam. sounds like you had a good time. i read dianna's post where she wrote about your visit and saw your picture. --- sam



angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am safe and well back from my trip to the US. Spent two days in NYC but left there almost two weeks ago - well before any explosions! I was staying only a few blocks from where it went off! Then went down to Chesapeake where I had a wonderful time with my friends. Spent a lot of time walking, talking, knitting, talking, eating, talking......you get the idea. I also managed to meet up with Dianna, Junes' sister, for lunch one day. She was kind enough to give me a calendar she had made up with one of her wonderful pictures for each month. She says she makes some each year. Any of you who read her blog will have seen the picture her husband took of the two of us. It was great to meet her.
> I also managed to find Purl Soho yarn shop in NY and made a (small) purchase! I'm aiming to make the lightweight raglan sweater that someone (might have been Gwen) posted on here a while back. I will post some pictures once I get them downloaded from my camera. At the moment I'm wilting fast as jet lag catches up with me. I got back early yesterday morning, kept going all day and had an early night and a good night's sleep but I feel it's catching up with me again. Will be reading the summaries to catch up on all the doings on here, but I see Sam is safely home now so I'm very relieved to see that. Night all, talk more tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was too funny not to pass on. i especiallly loved the "flares." --- sam
> 
> The Beloved South:
> 
> ...


Tee hee chuckle chuckle Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a gorgeous sweater sonja - color and stitch - just lovely. how did you make the little doodads on each row? lovely sweater. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just finished off this little cardigan and quite pleased with how it turned out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess the questions bears to ask - will she appreciate it or will she destroy it. not knowing said daughter or the situation it is for you to answer. i totally understand your point and i hope it brings you what you desire. will hold you in good thoughts.

will david help you on the bowflex - i think it would help. sending you tons of healing energy to rid you of the pain and get you back in top shape - back in the pink so to speak. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Sunday dear friends.
> 
> Wow we sure do have some talented people in our group.Mel great sweater. Mary very cute bear sweater. Julie I'm lucky to chew gum and walk at the same time let alone look at the computer and knit and Sassafras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i thought this was too funny not to pass on. i especiallly loved the "flares." --- sam
> 
> The Beloved South:
> 
> ...


They are funny????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very cute outfit - do you have a baby in mind to give it to? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I have not responded to any messages and talked with his sister. Asked her to let him know to stop calling and messaging me. She said don't you worry honey he won't.
> 
> Did matching booties today.
> 
> Hug boots by Marianna Mel ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to your son - that is no mean feat - i bet he holds on to the quilt a lot - give him courage and hope. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Strawberry, bless you, you have had years of illness and it does get discouraging. Good for you keeping at pool exercise for 5 months, especially when your stamina is compromised.
> A quilt is tangible love. Doesn't matter how long it takes. I worked on a hand quilted quilt for my son for at least 5 years. Lost it for about 4 years from storing top in pizza box! He was in his active alcoholic years. I just kept working at it and pouring love into the quilt. Today he is sober 6 years!
> Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think that is a wise decision for both of you - think you could use a break. have a good time and rest. --- sam



darowil said:


> David is coming home today we are looking at going somewhere else for a few days. Suggested it yesterday as I figured David would not relax here and want to do things as soon as he felt slightly better. No he said too much to do for work etc. then this morning when he rang to say he could come home he suggested a place to stay!
> So may not be around for awhile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

true - that is why is spreads like wildfire - almost as bad as pink eye. --- sam



darowil said:


> Why it is such a problem at child care centres-everything goes in the mouth and other than keeping kids seperate which rather defeats one of the aims of them with socialising can't stop them sharing toys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a great weekend for all involved. how is you husband getting around these days? is he still having any pain? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just catching up. Love the little sweaters, Mel, Mary, Sonja, and the start of the mittens, Daralene.
> 
> So sorry to hear of the news of your wonderful friend, Daralene. But, that's the ultimate decision - to decide to die on our own terms.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll have to ask gary how much we got - it rained quite a bit. sounds like a good deal on the pressure canner. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We got 2" at home, and 20 minutes south west of here at the engine show, we got .6"! Good thing was we still had a good turn out of spectators at the show all weekend. I scored a 22 quart pressure canner with 2 divider trays for $25!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am going to try those as soon as i get the blanket done. thanks bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw these on the main forum, I think they would make great Christmas gifts. This designer has some great free patterns& these are very cute & she say a quick knit
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-lace-edition


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was too funny not to pass on. i especiallly loved the "flares." --- sam
> 
> The Beloved South:
> 
> ...


????????????????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you know that Lynley Dodd is a New Zealander?


No, I didn't know that....amazing what you learn on here! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is coming home today we are looking at going somewhere else for a few days. Suggested it yesterday as I figured David would not relax here and want to do things as soon as he felt slightly better. No he said too much to do for work etc. then this morning when he rang to say he could come home he suggested a place to stay!
> So may not be around for awhile.


Have a nice time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I didn't know that....amazing what you learn on here! :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


It is good Julie and happening fairly quickly too. I had an angiogram about 12 years ago and found watching the screen fascinating...all the veins looked like branches of trees!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


Absolutely! ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It is good Julie and happening fairly quickly too. I had an angiogram about 12 years ago and found watching the screen fascinating...all the veins looked like branches of trees!


I have been caught a little on the hop, by how quickly it is all happening- after the shock of being told it would be 10 months. I imagine I will be able to watch the Echocardiogram too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Absolutely! ????????


 :sm24: Just a matter of organising the coffers so I can get there- plus I am catching up with 2CatsinNJ on the 4th of October- I will be quite a gad about!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been caught a little on the hop, by how quickly it is all happening- after the shock of being told it would be 10 months. I imagine I will be able to watch the Echocardiogram too.


Husband got to watch his procedures and found it fascinating . Glad to see everything is moving along for you Julie ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Just a matter of organising the coffers so I can get there- plus I am catching up with 2CatsinNJ on the 4th of October- I will be quite a gad about!


WOW! What we seem to have to go through as we age, ha! Worst part for myself and probably most of us is the waiting.
First we wait for appointments, then we wait for the results, then we wait and wait. At times I feel the Medical profession seems to think Seniors have nothing better to do, LOL!

Good Luck for everything, hopefully all worth while in the long run as we honestly live on such a Beautiful Planet and we are after all only guests here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well David is looking a lot better this afternoon and feeling a bit better as well. Vicky and Brett came bringing Elizabeth and it looks like the hours Granddad spent there on Thursday without paying her a great deal of attention paid off as she included him in her wanderings very happily. Helped by wanting to read the Spot book he had been given by her-they forgot to give it to him on Fathers Day. Something along the lines of Grandpa loving Spot. Do you all know the Spot books- a young dog with a big spot on his side, for young kids. Cathy will and as he is an English author I assume those in the UK as well. I have a jumper pattern with Spot on it and Vicky has ordered one for next winter. We have a Readers Week every year and the child care centre get the kids to dress up so Vicky thought a Spot jumper would be good.
> And on the Readers Week our Monday knitting group are looking at another exhibition next year- for Readers Week so items connected with books. Maybe all toys but a second spot jumper could work. Also have patterns for Gumnut Baby jumpers etc (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snugglepot_and_Cuddlepie)


Oh yes I know all about Spot! :sm11: I am glad David is a lot better, thank goodness. A spot jumper would be sooo cute and also Gumnut Babies... very cute too. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> That's a lovely amyrillis. Is this the second time it's bloomed this year? I treated myself to a cattlyea orchid. It had 2 buds on it when I bought it and one of them has just opened.


Wow that is stunning! Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Mel, so sorry about that. Wish I could give you a big hug over a cuppa'. You know we care about you and when you hurt, we hurt too. Shaking my head with tears in my eyes dear friend and I know everyone else is joining us for that cuppa'. It's ok to get your feelings out but don't let this "friend?" Keep you down. In fact, get angry enough that he actually makes you stronger. The Knitting Ninja Warrior Woman. Hugs, Hugs, Hugs.


Ditto from me too. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can never find a good rack when you need one so opted for a good long soak in the bath instead at least my hands are clean again . Was feeling ok till I took mishka for a 5 mile walk now my legs feel like jelly


 :sm06: LOL re the rack. Golly 5 miles on top of all that gardening!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Railyn they are all fabulous surely somebody would buy them.


They sure are! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend Daralene


From me too.... :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished off this little cardigan and quite pleased with how it turned out


It is lovely Sonja! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Pleased to hear David is feeling a bit better. Yes, we know Spot here too. Do you know 'Hairy Maclary from Donaldson's Dairy'?


Yes I know Hairy Maclary from either my DS or DD childhood years.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Strawberry, you follow your heart. If you want to finish the quilt, then you should do so. It will be a lovely gift. Hugs to you.


Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Sunday dear friends.
> 
> Wow we sure do have some talented people in our group.Mel great sweater. Mary very cute bear sweater. Julie I'm lucky to chew gum and walk at the same time let alone look at the computer and knit and Sassafras.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous wee boots!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene, I am sorry your dear friend is so ill. Prayers for him and those who love him. Hugs to you.


Cashmeregma said:


> Just got a phone call and one of our friends who was in ICU on a respirator for aspiration pneumonia has decided to have the respirator unplugged as he was told they can't get the resulting infection under control. I knew he was depressed about this and he is normally such a wonderful guy and always has such a sense of humor. His wife will be devastated. DH and I are in shock as they are pulling the plug right now. Last we heard, we thought they would have him off the ventilator and figured he'd be going home soon. He comes to all DH's concerts in Ohio and even goes to Columbus when we are there. His wife is an stage actress and he was the bassist for the symphony orchestra for many years and taught at Akron Univ. where he headed up the Jazz Department and conducted a Cleveland Jazz Band also. They gave us a lovely gift for our 50th. I have it in the family room. He is older than us, perhaps in his 70's. I would just love it if they pulled the respirator and he kept on breathing, but I don't think that will happen. A great musician and person.
> 
> He just went in for a simple operation, (as they say, there is no simple operation) and apparently the hospital made a lot of screw ups. No details at this point, just what we heard when his wife was still expecting him to recover. I'm sure we will be going to the funeral if DH can possibly get away from work.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad you had a wonderful time, Angelam! The Chesapeake area is so pretty. And Purl Soho! I bet that was fun!


angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am safe and well back from my trip to the US. Spent two days in NYC but left there almost two weeks ago - well before any explosions! I was staying only a few blocks from where it went off! Then went down to Chesapeake where I had a wonderful time with my friends. Spent a lot of time walking, talking, knitting, talking, eating, talking......you get the idea. I also managed to meet up with Dianna, Junes' sister, for lunch one day. She was kind enough to give me a calendar she had made up with one of her wonderful pictures for each month. She says she makes some each year. Any of you who read her blog will have seen the picture her husband took of the two of us. It was great to meet her.
> I also managed to find Purl Soho yarn shop in NY and made a (small) purchase! I'm aiming to make the lightweight raglan sweater that someone (might have been Gwen) posted on here a while back. I will post some pictures once I get them downloaded from my camera. At the moment I'm wilting fast as jet lag catches up with me. I got back early yesterday morning, kept going all day and had an early night and a good night's sleep but I feel it's catching up with me again. Will be reading the summaries to catch up on all the doings on here, but I see Sam is safely home now so I'm very relieved to see that. Night all, talk more tomorrow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, what is the pattern, please? Could those cute "polka dots" be worked as a scarf?


Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much April


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful that your son is doing so well, Joy♡...such an accomplishment!


sassafras123 said:


> Strawberry, bless you, you have had years of illness and it does get discouraging. Good for you keeping at pool exercise for 5 months, especially when your stamina is compromised.
> A quilt is tangible love. Doesn't matter how long it takes. I worked on a hand quilted quilt for my son for at least 5 years. Lost it for about 4 years from storing top in pizza box! He was in his active alcoholic years. I just kept working at it and pouring love into the quilt. Today he is sober 6 years!
> Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David is coming home today we are looking at going somewhere else for a few days. Suggested it yesterday as I figured David would not relax here and want to do things as soon as he felt slightly better. No he said too much to do for work etc. then this morning when he rang to say he could come home he suggested a place to stay!
> So may not be around for awhile.


That sounds like a good plan. Enjoy. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like a great weekend for all involved. how is you husband getting around these days? is he still having any pain? --- sam


It was a very fun weekend. DH is doing great. Still gets some pain and as Dr. told him -- even though the outside looks like it's healed, the inside is still in the process. He's been doing exercises every day and goes to PT twice a week. He still ices after each time. PT noticed that his hips are also somewhat weak so has him doing exercises for those too...he's complaining about them as much as the knee now---all good. No pain-no gain? He goes to work starting next Monday so that will be interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


Oooh things are moving along. It is great that they are being thorough, this is good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


That's good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, my smartphone died yesterday. It's been being tempermental and not wanting to "connect" to the charger without some difficulty and has been needing to be charged much more frequently. Plan was to take it in today....ooops, put that off too long. Hope they can retrieve all the data from it. It's my "business phone" also so I definitely need it. DH is good about taking care of those things for me so he'll take it in after his PT visit this morning while I'm at the computer doing some other work.

The weekend was a nice break -- the house is a bit messy with everyone here, but it's generally still clean from the whirlwind cleaning we did Friday and Sat. a.m. Will need to do the guest room bedding, but that can be done little by little. Still need to get a handle on the craft stuff and our bedroom (where some things just got put to be out of sight) needs a thorough clean out. I have both summer and the start of some winter clothes out, so need to fully swap out the clothes for the seasons. I'll be at the computer all day today so off I go. Love and peace and health to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeanette I wholeheartedly agree. ????????

Sonja the sweater is just the cutest.☺


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a very fun weekend. DH is doing great. Still gets some pain and as Dr. told him -- even though the outside looks like it's healed, the inside is still in the process. He's been doing exercises every day and goes to PT twice a week. He still ices after each time. PT noticed that his hips are also somewhat weak so has him doing exercises for those too...he's complaining about them as much as the knee now---all good. No pain-no gain? He goes to work starting next Monday so that will be interesting.


He is doing amazingly well. Back at work next week already! :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It sounds like a great time, Rookie! Love the idea of the smoothie game!


RookieRetiree said:


> Just catching up. Love the little sweaters, Mel, Mary, Sonja, and the start of the mittens, Daralene.
> 
> So sorry to hear of the news of your wonderful friend, Daralene. But, that's the ultimate decision - to decide to die on our own terms.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very cute, Sam! And no, not many "move north!"


thewren said:


> i thought this was too funny not to pass on. i especiallly loved the "flares." --- sam
> 
> The Beloved South:
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Every step closer, Julie! But I am sure all the waiting is frustrating. Hugs!


Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband got to watch his procedures and found it fascinating . Glad to see everything is moving along for you Julie ????


Thanks, Sonja, I mustn't grumble- just tired of all the waiting it is taking- but not too much longer, thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! What we seem to have to go through as we age, ha! Worst part for myself and probably most of us is the waiting.
> First we wait for appointments, then we wait for the results, then we wait and wait. At times I feel the Medical profession seems to think Seniors have nothing better to do, LOL!
> 
> Good Luck for everything, hopefully all worth while in the long run as we honestly live on such a Beautiful Planet and we are after all only guests here.


Thanks Lynnette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oooh things are moving along. It is great that they are being thorough, this is good.


 :sm24: Thanks Cathy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news.


Thanks, Rookie!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank Sassafras, I do pray for all families that have lost the closeness will one day regain it. There is so much hate in the world that I find it so scary. We need to protect them from all this any way we can. But us very easy to do so.

I guess I better go to bed dear friend. It's after 4:00am..healing prayers are sent you way. Good night sleep to you all 

and much love


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Every step closer, Julie! But I am sure all the waiting is frustrating. Hugs!


Thank you, April, I need to brush up on my patience!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We are leaving now for a 10 hr. Trip. 5 hrs. Down and 5 back all in one day. Our friend's daughter has persuaded her dad to wait and allow time for family and friends to come say good-bye. It will be a rushed trip but well worth the effort. DH and he have been special friends since DH was in college and started playing jobs in that area. He has so much respect for DH and I know how much DH respects him. He was a funny guy. Sad to see him like this for the last time but I have learned from losing my dad and mom and seeing them at their worst, that with time that heals and eventually we see them in the beauty of their best days. Hugs to all of you.

So glad to see so many old friends on here posting again. KTP reunion. Welcome to all the new KTP friends too.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Am going to get dressed and head to the doctor's. He opens at 8:30 and accepts walk in then. Won't get lab work done as I ate some breakfast but must get my back seen about. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We are leaving now for a 10 hr. Trip. 5 hrs. Down and 5 back all in one day. Our friend's daughter has persuaded her dad to wait and allow time for family and friends to come say good-bye. It will be a rushed trip but well worth the effort. DH and he have been special friends since DH was in college and started playing jobs in that area. He has so much respect for DH and I know how much DH respects him. He was a funny guy. Sad to see him like this for the last time but I have learned from losing my dad and mom and seeing them at their worst, that with time that heals and eventually we see them in the beauty of their best days. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> So glad to see so many old friends on here posting again. KTP reunion. Welcome to all the new KTP friends too.
> Hugs to all.


Safe journey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Am going to get dressed and head to the doctor's. He opens at 8:30 and accepts walk in then. Won't get lab work done as I ate some breakfast but must get my back seen about. TTYL


Hoping they can do something to help.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing well/better. Prayers for all! Happy times as well as sad. Sam thanks for a good chuckle. Julie Hope things go quickly. 
Loved all the baby outfits, pretty totes, gorgeous flowers. That's s huge pressure canner! Mel glad you stood your ground. Gwen you and I have back issues. I hope to get to a chiropractor today. Back, neck and shoulder pain for me. Did start to crochet a ripple afghan for Melissa's sister Vicky. Don't have much pain sitting so crocheting helps time pass. Hugs to all!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Saw first post didn't go through. My niece and her DH live on 23rd Street about 4 blocks away from the explosion. Another reason to move out of NY. Everyday there's something happening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just catching up on t party.........enjoyed the wk at sisters in Nashville, did no sight seeing, been there done that. just a lot of chill time. we did crafts. i took the bowling ball and glued the half marble things to make an amazing sun catcher ball, we did a couple other things we saw on Pinterest. love that sight. each night, we ate supper around 8,(late for us, but it fits their life style) we ate each night outside on their deck, beautiful out there listening to the waterfall by pool, little twinkle lights, and best of all no mosquitoes, well, maybe one or two, but not like here. she and i stayed up late every night and talked and reconnected. love my sister time. I drove us part way, cause if we go next yr for a girls wk end i am driving us so bj can chill here and walk to work if need be. wish we lived closer. but wouldn't be as special. we had a couple good low humidity days, we did get in the pool late one night, just to say we did. was some good down time for bj.
> yeah, we did get some much needed rain here. but still in high 80* here. grass is turning brown and i so need to get out and do some yard work, get up all the dead stuff. but will wait till cooler weather.
> back to catch up on everything. later


Sounds like you had a great sister's time. I can just picture sitting on the deck and listening to the waterfall. There is something so soothing about falling water.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I finally got back to working on my sweater and frogged back, only because I heard from someone else who is doing the same sweater and is having a problem. The problem is that a few of the letters on the right hand portion of the pattern are missing. I thought I could help her but find that my own copy of the pattern is the same as hers. Very distressing since I have finished the back and am up to the neckline of the front. I sure hope I can figure out the missing letters. Also have to use a magnifying glass to read the pattern because the letters are so small. I tried to enlarge the pattern on the printer but it didn't work. If anyone on here has done this pattern, please let me know. It is "Chevron Lace Top featured in Prima July 2012".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is lovely! And good on you for making your own markers. I raided my jewelry making supplies as well when the cat--I think--knocked my box of markers and yarn needles in the trash can and it got tossed out accidentally. Now I use the spring rings as markers. They're cheaper, they come in different colors, and I can get different sizes too. As many as I lose (without the cat's help, ha), that works well.


I never thought of using the spring rings. I have a bunch of left-overs from my DH's stash. I have to be careful with my markers because Candy loves to chew them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, I did see knitting by dulcimers. You told me about it so I looked for it and replied to her. I normally only look at KTP. Thank you. It is progress to walk Maya. Then I played dulcimer. Then DH cam home from yard salient and took me to library book sale. I chose some books then got so tired told DH I would pay for my books and read in car while he shopped. Spent rest of day horizontal. Did make butternut squash soup for dinner. But a tad pathetic as I baked squash, laid down, sautéed onions, laid down, added spices and coconut milk, laid down, heated water for veggie broth and added to soup, laid down, chopped apples, laid down. Think I'll call it Laid down Soup!


Too funny...Whatever you call the soup, it sounds good. How come you were so tired? Didn't you get any sleep?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Warning!!! Warning!!!
> 
> Sorry I need to vent????
> 
> Had a conversation with a friend today and he was actually quite a jerk. My friends brother and I have spoken to him before. He said something rude to get a rise out of me. When I chose not to respond he was like.....don't have a stroke over it. Was I wrong to hang up on him. ???? it was just like a stabbing in the gut. Don't have a stroke!!!!! Seriously. ???? was I too sensitive. Does he have a clue what he said. Truly not funny and I am so mad I am crying. Tried messaging me and I sent him an all in capital letters....F*#K OFF.


So sorry you had to go through that. He was very thoughtless.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful orchid liz - what color. --- sam


It is a bright yellow with a red throat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to visit my brother on Saturday. I knew that my nephew was going for tests at the hospital so asked my SIL how he was. She started to cry. Apparently my nephew has lost a lot of weight and he is going for all kinds of tests. He's to have the barium series and then going to hematology for more tests. Still don't know what is wrong but she said they mentioned Lupus. He says he feels fine and only went to the doctor because he was having trouble with his feet. Please keep Peter in your prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got a phone call and one of our friends who was in ICU on a respirator for aspiration pneumonia has decided to have the respirator unplugged as he was told they can't get the resulting infection under control. I knew he was depressed about this and he is normally such a wonderful guy and always has such a sense of humor. His wife will be devastated. DH and I are in shock as they are pulling the plug right now. Last we heard, we thought they would have him off the ventilator and figured he'd be going home soon. He comes to all DH's concerts in Ohio and even goes to Columbus when we are there. His wife is an stage actress and he was the bassist for the symphony orchestra for many years and taught at Akron Univ. where he headed up the Jazz Department and conducted a Cleveland Jazz Band also. They gave us a lovely gift for our 50th. I have it in the family room. He is older than us, perhaps in his 70's. I would just love it if they pulled the respirator and he kept on breathing, but I don't think that will happen. A great musician and person.
> 
> He just went in for a simple operation, (as they say, there is no simple operation) and apparently the hospital made a lot of screw ups. No details at this point, just what we heard when his wife was still expecting him to recover. I'm sure we will be going to the funeral if DH can possibly get away from work.


That is so sad, Daralene. I hope that he is able to continue on his own without the help of the respirator.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz will definitely keep Peter in my prayers.

Back already from doctors. Just a pulled muscle, blah, blah, blah.....gave me muscle relaxer and said to take the tramadol throughout the day and at night to take the Tylenol 3 at bedtime to make me sleep. In other words.....except for taking the Tylenol 3 at night just what I've been doing. Sorry to complain but just so tired of always hurting to some degree or another. Whine, whine, whine. Thanks for allowing me to whine. JUst venting when I know I should be counting my blessings. I'm tired....and tired of being tired and hate my dirty house......whine, whine, whine. Going to go back to bed and change my attitude. Peace & love to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of my tote bags that I didn't sell


They are beautiful. I particularly like the peacock.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45am and I am caught up. 

Gage is off at school and is in a good mood. Always a Monday morning bonus????????????

Talked to Greg today and he is going to bring more of the boxes today. I am excited as I am hoping he is nearing the boxes and containers of yarn????????????????????????

He is also going to meet us at Karate tonight. Gage is so happy about that. 

Started work on Mimosa baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel. Yes I am addicted to her patterns. Just love making them. I will have a stockpile of stuff for sale when I am done. Or gifts????

Off I go to get dishes done and Gages laundry done. 

Check in later.???? 
Hugs and happiness to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am safe and well back from my trip to the US. Spent two days in NYC but left there almost two weeks ago - well before any explosions! I was staying only a few blocks from where it went off! Then went down to Chesapeake where I had a wonderful time with my friends. Spent a lot of time walking, talking, knitting, talking, eating, talking......you get the idea. I also managed to meet up with Dianna, Junes' sister, for lunch one day. She was kind enough to give me a calendar she had made up with one of her wonderful pictures for each month. She says she makes some each year. Any of you who read her blog will have seen the picture her husband took of the two of us. It was great to meet her.
> I also managed to find Purl Soho yarn shop in NY and made a (small) purchase! I'm aiming to make the lightweight raglan sweater that someone (might have been Gwen) posted on here a while back. I will post some pictures once I get them downloaded from my camera. At the moment I'm wilting fast as jet lag catches up with me. I got back early yesterday morning, kept going all day and had an early night and a good night's sleep but I feel it's catching up with me again. Will be reading the summaries to catch up on all the doings on here, but I see Sam is safely home now so I'm very relieved to see that. Night all, talk more tomorrow.


What a great trip you had. How nice that you were able to meet Dianna and what a special gift from her. Hope you get over the jet lag quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished off this little cardigan and quite pleased with how it turned out


Sonja, you are amazing. Such a gorgeous sweater.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Sunday dear friends.
> 
> Wow we sure do have some talented people in our group.Mel great sweater. Mary very cute bear sweater. Julie I'm lucky to chew gum and walk at the same time let alone look at the computer and knit and Sassafras.
> 
> ...


I hope your time in the pool continues to help you. It's very kind of you to want to finish the quilt for your daughter. I know how much time goes into making one so I'm not surprised it is taking you so long, particularly with your health problems.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have not responded to any messages and talked with his sister. Asked her to let him know to stop calling and messaging me. She said don't you worry honey he won't.
> 
> Did matching booties today.
> 
> Hug boots by Marianna Mel ☺


You're like the energizer bunny, Mel, just keep goin and goin :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is coming home today we are looking at going somewhere else for a few days. Suggested it yesterday as I figured David would not relax here and want to do things as soon as he felt slightly better. No he said too much to do for work etc. then this morning when he rang to say he could come home he suggested a place to stay!
> So may not be around for awhile.


Enjoy your time away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Probably later this week, I will phone in on Thursday to see if they have them anyway.
> My blood results are in, have seen the results online. Look fine to me!!!!!
> Yes we spent about 3 hours looking at the photo's, she took them all on her phone then downloaded to her hard drive so we could see them larger.


Good news about your blood results. I always check mine online too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was too funny not to pass on. i especiallly loved the "flares." --- sam
> 
> The Beloved South:
> 
> ...


Funny, Sam. Off to exercise, back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


That's not too far away, hopefully that gets the hip replacement a step closer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Just a matter of organising the coffers so I can get there- plus I am catching up with 2CatsinNJ on the 4th of October- I will be quite a gad about!


It's good it didn't fall for n the same day & ruin your visit!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to visit my brother on Saturday. I knew that my nephew was going for tests at the hospital so asked my SIL how he was. She started to cry. Apparently my nephew has lost a lot of weight and he is going for all kinds of tests. He's to have the barium series and then going to hematology for more tests. Still don't know what is wrong but she said they mentioned Lupus. He says he feels fine and only went to the doctor because he was having trouble with his feet. Please keep Peter in your prayers.


Saying prayers for Peter!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Sassafras, I do pray for all families that have lost the closeness will one day regain it. There is so much hate in the world that I find it so scary. We need to protect them from all this any way we can. But us very easy to do so.
> 
> I guess I better go to bed dear friend. It's after 4:00am..healing prayers are sent you way. Good night sleep to you all
> 
> and much love


I hope your daughter will realize how much work & love went into making the quilt & you will have a happy relationship again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad things are moving along.
Sonja, 5 miles. Good on you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We are leaving now for a 10 hr. Trip. 5 hrs. Down and 5 back all in one day. Our friend's daughter has persuaded her dad to wait and allow time for family and friends to come say good-bye. It will be a rushed trip but well worth the effort. DH and he have been special friends since DH was in college and started playing jobs in that area. He has so much respect for DH and I know how much DH respects him. He was a funny guy. Sad to see him like this for the last time but I have learned from losing my dad and mom and seeing them at their worst, that with time that heals and eventually we see them in the beauty of their best days. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> So glad to see so many old friends on here posting again. KTP reunion. Welcome to all the new KTP friends too.
> Hugs to all.


I'm so glad you will get to see your friend one last time, safe travels & hugs to. You


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Aprilone, thank you, i am very proud of my son and thankful for his sobriety.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Am going to get dressed and head to the doctor's. He opens at 8:30 and accepts walk in then. Won't get lab work done as I ate some breakfast but must get my back seen about. TTYL


Hope you get in quickly & he can get you feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Saw first post didn't go through. My niece and her DH live on 23rd Street about 4 blocks away from the explosion. Another reason to move out of NY. Everyday there's something happening.


I'm glad your niece is at least that far from the explosion. The world is sure becoming a scary place. I guess we should all be thankful there weren't fatalities from the latest episodes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just went by Erie, Pa and coming up on Albion & E. Springfield. Trip is going by quickly and such a gorgeous day for a drive. Will soon be crossing the border into Ohio. 
Spent time talking about how DH met our friend and things they did together over the years. I'm not ready for seeing him but know I must be. Found out I can use my phone for Internet connection. If phone bill is way too much, this will be the last time.

Hugs to all.

Darowil, have a lovely time away from home!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I finally got back to working on my sweater and frogged back, only because I heard from someone else who is doing the same sweater and is having a problem. The problem is that a few of the letters on the right hand portion of the pattern are missing. I thought I could help her but find that my own copy of the pattern is the same as hers. Very distressing since I have finished the back and am up to the neckline of the front. I sure hope I can figure out the missing letters. Also have to use a magnifying glass to read the pattern because the letters are so small. I tried to enlarge the pattern on the printer but it didn't work. If anyone on here has done this pattern, please let me know. It is "Chevron Lace Top featured in Prima July 2012".


Did you see it on Ravelry? I think on there people put notes if they have trouble or you may be able to contact the designer from there. You could also ask this question on the main forum & have more luck getting a response as so many more would see it. So frustrating to get so far along & run into pattern problems.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, what a wise daughter your friend has. This will give you a chance to honor your friendship. I suspect it might even give your friend reasons for continuing the fight! Safe travels my dear friend. Know that we are with you on this hard but loving journey.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to visit my brother on Saturday. I knew that my nephew was going for tests at the hospital so asked my SIL how he was. She started to cry. Apparently my nephew has lost a lot of weight and he is going for all kinds of tests. He's to have the barium series and then going to hematology for more tests. Still don't know what is wrong but she said they mentioned Lupus. He says he feels fine and only went to the doctor because he was having trouble with his feet. Please keep Peter in your prayers.


I hope they find out what the problem is quickly & it's nothing serious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz will definitely keep Peter in my prayers.
> 
> Back already from doctors. Just a pulled muscle, blah, blah, blah.....gave me muscle relaxer and said to take the tramadol throughout the day and at night to take the Tylenol 3 at bedtime to make me sleep. In other words.....except for taking the Tylenol 3 at night just what I've been doing. Sorry to complain but just so tired of always hurting to some degree or another. Whine, whine, whine. Thanks for allowing me to whine. JUst venting when I know I should be counting my blessings. I'm tired....and tired of being tired and hate my dirty house......whine, whine, whine. Going to go back to bed and change my attitude. Peace & love to all.


I wish you could have got some better answers. Maybe you need to take up smoking pot???? I've been told that works wonders. Is it legal in Georgia?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, Exhaustion is from coming off steroids.
Gwen, I hear you! Hugs. Hope medication helps and your back feels better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am caught up.
> 
> Gage is off at school and is in a good mood. Always a Monday morning bonus????????????
> 
> ...


I saw on the main forum she's released a new pattern, it looks really cute & has a little collar which I like because the neck is a little more close for extra warmth.

It's good Greg is spending time with Gage & getting you the boxes, you must soon be through them all I hope, such a lot of work


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam and Aprilone, thank you, i am very proud of my son and thankful for his sobriety.


????????. How many kids do you have?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, healing energy sent for Peter. If you know the publisher of pattern you can sometimes go to their website and search under "errata" for updates in pattern. Good luck.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just went by Erie, Pa and coming up on Albion & E. Springfield. Trip is going by quickly and such a gorgeous day for a drive. Will soon be crossing the border into Ohio.
> Spent time talking about how DH met our friend and things they did together over the years. I'm not ready for seeing him but know I must be. Found out I can use my phone for Internet connection. If phone bill is way too much, this will be the last time.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> ...


Maybe a miracle will happen & he will breathe when they turn off the respirator. One can always hope.
Hope your trip goes well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for update. Glad travel going smoothly. I've never tried internet on my phone. Too scared of phone bill.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I have 2 daughters and 1 son. But I also have 3 stepdaughters and 1 stepson. So we are from St. Ives, 7 kids with 7 in-laws, with 7 grandkids!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone is doing well/better. Prayers for all! Happy times as well as sad. Sam thanks for a good chuckle. Julie Hope things go quickly.
> Loved all the baby outfits, pretty totes, gorgeous flowers. That's s huge pressure canner! Mel glad you stood your ground. Gwen you and I have back issues. I hope to get to a chiropractor today. Back, neck and shoulder pain for me. Did start to crochet a ripple afghan for Melissa's sister Vicky. Don't have much pain sitting so crocheting helps time pass. Hugs to all!


I guess they will, Joan 1 week and 1 day to the first appointment now.
Hope your Chiropracter helps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's not too far away, hopefully that gets the hip replacement a step closer


Hopefully they will decide what they are going to do quickly. The later it gets in the year the greater the possibility there'll be no room in the kennels, for Ringo.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good to hear your appointments are starting to happen and quicker then you thought Julie.☺

Liz prayers for Peter.


12 noon here and I am going to see what there is to eat for lunch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good it didn't fall for n the same day & ruin your visit!


I would have requested a different day if at all possible, I think. Only a couple of weeks and Penny is due here- by my reckoning she is now somewhere south of Honolulu.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad things are moving along.
> Sonja, 5 miles. Good on you.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just went by Erie, Pa and coming up on Albion & E. Springfield. Trip is going by quickly and such a gorgeous day for a drive. Will soon be crossing the border into Ohio.
> Spent time talking about how DH met our friend and things they did together over the years. I'm not ready for seeing him but know I must be. Found out I can use my phone for Internet connection. If phone bill is way too much, this will be the last time.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> ...


Hope it doesn't affect the bill too much- good to know your journey is going well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good to hear your appointments are starting to happen and quicker then you thought Julie.☺
> 
> Liz prayers for Peter.
> 
> 12 noon here and I am going to see what there is to eat for lunch.


Thanks.
It will be great if you are reunited with your boxes of yarn, Mel!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw these on the main forum, I think they would make great Christmas gifts. This designer has some great free patterns& these are very cute & she say a quick knit
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-lace-edition


I like those and yes, they will make a great Christmas gift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


At last, things are moving forward for you.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I am way behind but wanted to say that I love homemade soup and cant wait for soup weather to arrive. It is still to warm and muggy here in Pennsylvania. Thanks for the recipes Sam. 
Gwen, i noticed that there was one winner on the PowerBall this weekend from Georgia, hope it was you LOL
Had the two oldest grandsons here for the weekend and my sister-in-law (an IHM nun) and we had a great time. The weather was gorgeous. We went to the Kids Castle in Doylestown and then we went to Bowman's Hill Tower in Washington's Crossing State Park. Used to go there and climb the tower when I was a kid. Now they have added an elevator and charge to get in!!! Anyway, the kids loved it and we did do the stairs to the top. I barely made it! Picture to follow as soon as I download them. (I did take the elevator down I was so winded!!) 

Little Lexi is adorable in her hat! Prayers always to those who need them and hugs too! Back to try to catch up xoxo


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We are leaving now for a 10 hr. Trip. 5 hrs. Down and 5 back all in one day. Our friend's daughter has persuaded her dad to wait and allow time for family and friends to come say good-bye. It will be a rushed trip but well worth the effort. DH and he have been special friends since DH was in college and started playing jobs in that area. He has so much respect for DH and I know how much DH respects him. He was a funny guy. Sad to see him like this for the last time but I have learned from losing my dad and mom and seeing them at their worst, that with time that heals and eventually we see them in the beauty of their best days. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> So glad to see so many old friends on here posting again. KTP reunion. Welcome to all the new KTP friends too.
> Hugs to all.


So great that you and DH are able to travel to see your friend. I'm sure he will be happy to see you. Safe travels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Am going to get dressed and head to the doctor's. He opens at 8:30 and accepts walk in then. Won't get lab work done as I ate some breakfast but must get my back seen about. TTYL


Hope you get some help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz will definitely keep Peter in my prayers.
> 
> Back already from doctors. Just a pulled muscle, blah, blah, blah.....gave me muscle relaxer and said to take the tramadol throughout the day and at night to take the Tylenol 3 at bedtime to make me sleep. In other words.....except for taking the Tylenol 3 at night just what I've been doing. Sorry to complain but just so tired of always hurting to some degree or another. Whine, whine, whine. Thanks for allowing me to whine. JUst venting when I know I should be counting my blessings. I'm tired....and tired of being tired and hate my dirty house......whine, whine, whine. Going to go back to bed and change my attitude. Peace & love to all.


Whine away. We're here to listen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am caught up.
> 
> Gage is off at school and is in a good mood. Always a Monday morning bonus????????????
> 
> ...


My goodness, Mel, how many boxes are left? You'll probably finish the cardigan at karate tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saying prayers for Peter!


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you see it on Ravelry? I think on there people put notes if they have trouble or you may be able to contact the designer from there. You could also ask this question on the main forum & have more luck getting a response as so many more would see it. So frustrating to get so far along & run into pattern problems.


The lady that contacted me was on Ravelry and didn't get any help from there but I will check too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they find out what the problem is quickly & it's nothing serious.


Me too.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busy today trying to finish a sweater to send to Matthew's best friend.


Mary, the sweater is so adorable and well done!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, healing energy sent for Peter. If you know the publisher of pattern you can sometimes go to their website and search under "errata" for updates in pattern. Good luck.


Thanks. I should be able to get the publisher from Ravelry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good to hear your appointments are starting to happen and quicker then you thought Julie.☺
> 
> Liz prayers for Peter.
> 
> 12 noon here and I am going to see what there is to eat for lunch.


Thanks Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up at last. Am a bit stiff from exercise. Had a new instructor and the exercises were different. Stiffness could also be from a fall I had last night. I was wearing flip flops and the toe stuck to the hardwood and I went flying. Luckily I didn't go through the window. No more flip flops for me. Off to the market shortly.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is amazing Julie that you can knit such complicated patterns in that way!
> 
> I wanted to use the cord method but those needles are in use on the August mitten, so I used a needle with some Cotten yarn that I unraveled and used one strand. When I get back to the August mitten I will use the cord method.
> 
> I also made my own markers from copper wire with the jewelry making tools. Just simple thin circles but they take up no space so there are no gaps between stitches. Not fancy but they look great in their simplicity. I realized that in putting in the lifeline with the needle I had to be sure not to go through the markers. They can be separated if that would happen.


Daralene, love the look of your mitten. I haven't tried mittens or socks yet! Not sure I like the look of the chart underneath...it looks complicated. Haven't done a chart in years!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, scary. Hope your stiffness works itself out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think it is legal in Georgia unless prescribed by a doctor. LOL...believe me if it helped I would do it too! LOL I have to admit right this minute I am free from pain. The Tylenol 3 (with codiene) didn't put me to sleep but I feel pretty darn good right now. Haven't felt so pain free in over 2 weeks! Sweet relief! Trouble with the pain pills though is I'm not suppose to drive when taking them. Oh well....who cares as long as I'm not hurting like I have been lately!



Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish you could have got some better answers. Maybe you need to take up smoking pot???? I've been told that works wonders. Is it legal in Georgia?


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished off this little cardigan and quite pleased with how it turned out


Oh Sonja, this sweater is so adorable, as is all your work!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Nannyof6GS* if I had been the powerball winner you would have heard me shout all the way up there! LOL


Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello Everyone, I am way behind but wanted to say that I love homemade soup and cant wait for soup weather to arrive. It is still to warm and muggy here in Pennsylvania. Thanks for the recipes Sam.
> Gwen, i noticed that there was one winner on the PowerBall this weekend from Georgia, hope it was you LOL
> Had the two oldest grandsons here for the weekend and my sister-in-law (an IHM nun) and we had a great time. The weather was gorgeous. We went to the Kids Castle in Doylestown and then we went to Bowman's Hill Tower in Washington's Crossing State Park. Used to go there and climb the tower when I was a kid. Now they have added an elevator and charge to get in!!! Anyway, the kids loved it and we did do the stairs to the top. I barely made it! Picture to follow as soon as I download them. (I did take the elevator down I was so winded!!)
> 
> Little Lexi is adorable in her hat! Prayers always to those who need them and hugs too! Back to try to catch up xoxo


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Liz! Do be careful wearing those flipflops.....DON"T ask how I know....LOL. Glad you weren't hurt.



budasha said:


> Caught up at last. Am a bit stiff from exercise. Had a new instructor and the exercises were different. Stiffness could also be from a fall I had last night. I was wearing flip flops and the toe stuck to the hardwood and I went flying. Luckily I didn't go through the window. No more flip flops for me. Off to the market shortly.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have not responded to any messages and talked with his sister. Asked her to let him know to stop calling and messaging me. She said don't you worry honey he won't.
> 
> Did matching booties today.
> 
> Hug boots by Marianna Mel ☺


Another adorable (and quickly made) set!!! Dont know how you do it. I must be a knitting slacker!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keep forgetting to mention.....many of you probably already know about the iphone app KnitCompanion but I just discovered it last night. OMG! I love it! Also began using "Drop Box" on my phone and on laptop; have them synched. If you haven't checked out KnitCompanion you really should. I had heard about it but at the time had a Samsung phone and couldn't load it. So glad I now have gone back to iphone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you are feeling better. I sent you a Skype request. Not sure how app works.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2 loads of boxes today ????????

My precious????????????
Oh how I have missed you????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Keep forgetting to mention.....many of you probably already know about the iphone app KnitCompanion but I just discovered it last night. OMG! I love it! Also began using "Drop Box" on my phone and on laptop; have them synched. If you haven't checked out KnitCompanion you really should. I had heard about it but at the time had a Samsung phone and couldn't load it. So glad I now have gone back to iphone.[/quote
> 
> What things do you do with the ap?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Caught up at last. Am a bit stiff from exercise. Had a new instructor and the exercises were different. Stiffness could also be from a fall I had last night. I was wearing flip flops and the toe stuck to the hardwood and I went flying. Luckily I didn't go through the window. No more flip flops for me. Off to the market shortly.


I'm glad you didn't break anything with the fall.
Had supper at DS last night & his inlaws were there too MIL stubbed her big to on the leg of the bed & broke it a few days ago


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think it is legal in Georgia unless prescribed by a doctor. LOL...believe me if it helped I would do it too! LOL I have to admit right this minute I am free from pain. The Tylenol 3 (with codiene) didn't put me to sleep but I feel pretty darn good right now. Haven't felt so pain free in over 2 weeks! Sweet relief! Trouble with the pain pills though is I'm not suppose to drive when taking them. Oh well....who cares as long as I'm not hurting like I have been lately!


I take Tylenol 3 for my migraine when I need to take something. I found they were the only thing that didn't put me to sleep so I could take them at work. They don't make me sleepy so I drive with them
I use them pretty sparingly, was given 50 about 14 months ago & still have at least 30-35. I think you need to eat prunes or other fruits or they can cause problems


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, YEAH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> At last, things are moving forward for you.


Indeed, possibly a little too fast!!!!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Nannyof6GS* if I had been the powerball winner you would have heard me shout all the way up there! LOL


LOL :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2 loads of boxes today ????????
> 
> My precious????????????
> Oh how I have missed you????


That is great Mel, so happy for you.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2 loads of boxes today ????????
> 
> My precious????????????
> Oh how I have missed you????


WOW What a stash!! Lucky You and I'm so happy you have more of your boxes home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got my oven full of tomatoes, making the roasted tomatoe sauce again, we loved it last year. I thought there were more tomatoes ready but they were still too firm so will have wait a few days. I think I will just pop thus batch in the freezer until I do the next one & can it all at once
I've also got a batch of cherry tomatoes roasting, I'll do them until almost dry to use in salads.

Talked to DS2 this morning, still not feeling well, he went to Lloyd to the doctor my DIL goes to, still no real answers but he ordered a whole bunch of tests that should be back when he returns to the local doctor on Thursday. He's getting really disgusted with this as he hoped to do a lot of work during his time off, thankfully he has 2 weeks off this time as he worked his last week for a coworker, otherwise he would have to head back to work tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my oven full of tomatoes, making the roasted tomatoe sauce again, we loved it last year. I thought there were more tomatoes ready but they were still too firm so will have wait a few days. I think I will just pop thus batch in the freezer until I do the next one & can it all at once
> I've also got a batch of cherry tomatoes roasting, I'll do them until almost dry to use in salads.
> 
> Talked to DS2 this morning, still not feeling well, he went to Lloyd to the doctor my DIL goes to, still no real answers but he ordered a whole bunch of tests that should be back when he returns to the local doctor on Thursday. He's getting really disgusted with this as he hoped to do a lot of work during his time off, thankfully he has 2 weeks off this time as he worked his last week for a coworker, otherwise he would have to head back to work tomorrow


Hoping they can find the cause for DS.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, what is the pattern, please? Could those cute "polka dots" be worked as a scarf?[/quote
> 
> Yes you could use them in a scarf I've used the same stitch in a square in a blanket I made here is a link
> http://www.knitting-bee.com/knitting-stitch-library/fancy-stitch-knitting-patterns/hazelnut-stitch-knitting-pattern/attachment/nut-knitting-pattern-stitch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Jeanette I wholeheartedly agree. ????????
> 
> Sonja the sweater is just the cutest.☺


Thank you Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, you are amazing. Such a gorgeous sweater.


Thank you liz


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You must be delighted to get some of your yarn now, Melody. Do you recognise it all or have you some surprises in there?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 19 September '16

A beautiful 80° day - almost a cloudless blue sky. I have the a/c on right now but after the sun goes down I will open some of the living room windows and let the air blow through. My living room faces west so I get the full brunt of the setting sun. In the winter it really helps heat the place (if it isn't overcast) so my heat doesn't come on very often. When Heidi and Gary were working on the place the only thing I asked for was lots of windows and lots of insulation. They did both and it has paid off. Granted - how much does it take to heat not quite 400sqft?

Ayden is finishing up the mowing his father started last night - that boy zooms along on that mower. He still has blisters in his mouth - but has stopped running a low grade temperature and is getting his energy back. He was feeling bad enough that he wasn't even interested in playing video games - you know he doesn't feel good when he is like that.

BRAISED APPLES AND VEAL SERVED IN ACORN SQUASH CUPS WITH PEPITAS

This dish is an awesome make-ahead dish. Prepare all the components ahead of time, and combining it will be a snap. You can also serve all the components separately as a full course of braised veal, sautéed apples and roasted acorn squash.

Author: SHIFRA KLEIN
225 MIN DURATION
12 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

Veal:
2 pounds veal chuck or veal stew
1 large onion
2 garlic cloves
3 cups apple cider
¼ cup tomato paste
2 tablespoons honey

Squash:
6 medium acorn squash, sliced in half
1 teaspoon cinnamon
pinch of salt

Apples:
1½ tablespoons canola oil
1 onion, thinly sliced
6 Granny Smith apples, peeled and diced into cubes
Salt and pepper to taste
½ cup chicken broth/stock
¼ cup apple cider

Garnish:
Pomegranate seeds
Pumpkin seeds
Baby arugula

PREPARATION

Veal:

1. Preheat oven to 350°F.

2. Place veal chuck, onions, garlic, apple cider, tomato paste and honey into baking pan.

3. Seal tightly with foil and bake for three hours. Set aside.

Squash:

1. Preheat oven to 450°F.

2. Sprinkle cinnamon and salt on squash and spray with cooking spray. Roast for 30 minutes or until tender.

Apples:

1. Heat pan to medium heat.

2. Add oil and onions. Sauté onions until translucent.

3. Add apples, salt and pepper and sauté for four minutes on medium heat, so apples get a nice color.

4. Add the broth and apple cider and simmer for 15 minutes, uncovered.

Serve:

1.Shred veal and sauté in a pan over medium-high heat. Cook until veal becomes golden brown.

2. Pour in 1 cup of liquid from braised veal and simmer for 10 minutes.

3. Combine braised apples with veal.

4. Stuff mixture into roasted squash. Top with pepitas, pomegranate seeds, or baby arugula.

As seen in Joy of Kosher with Jamie Geller Magazine,

Fall 2013, subscribe now.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/braised-apples-and-veal-served-in-acorn-squash-cups-with-pepitas/

I hope I haven't given you the following recipe already. I could nosh on these all evening - they look so good.

Crispy Parmesan Potatoes

If you need a side dish to go with your grilled meat or your sandwich plate...look no further! Quick and easy to prepare...these tasty potato nuggets have an amazing crunchy cheese crust.

Ingredients

1/2- 3/4 cup finely shredded or grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper (more or less depending how zippy you like things)
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 1/2 lbs baby potatoes, halved 
sour cream or yogurt dip (we like ranch dressing)

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

2. Pour olive oil into 9x13 baking dish and evenly coat entire bottom.

3. In a separate dish, combine grated cheese, garlic salt, paprika, oregano, and pepper.

4. Sprinkle cheese mixture evenly over bottom of pan.

5. Arrange potatoes in a single layer (cut side down) on top of cheese mixture.

6. Bake for 30-40 minutes or until cheese is browned and potatoes are soft when pierced with fork.

7. Remove from oven and allow potatoes to rest in pan for 5 minutes. Carefully remove potatoes from the pan using a small spatula.

8. Arrange on serving platter cheese side up. Serve with sour cream or yogurt dip.

NOTE: Don't throw out the leftovers! They are great re-heated in a non-stick skillet the next day!

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/crispy-parmesan-potatoes.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Mediterranean Chicken and Summer Squash Noodles with Fried Halloumi

Halloumi is a Cypriot semi-hard, unripened brined cheese made from a mixture of goat's and sheep's milk, and sometimes also cow's milk. It has a high melting point and so can easily be fried or grilled. Halloumi is set with rennet and is unusual in that no acid or acid-producing bacterium is used in its preparation.

PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES + 1 HOUR TO MARINATE
COOK TIME: 20 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 40 MINUTES + 1 HOUR TO MARINATE
SERVES 4-6

Ingredients

Chicken
1/4 cup olive oil
4 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 tablespoon fresh chopped oregano
2 teaspoons smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
juice of 2 lemons
1 1/2 pounds boneless skinless, chicken breast or tenders

Green Basil Sauce
1/2 cup fresh basil
1/3 cup roasted cashews
1/4 cup fresh oregano
2 tablespoons fresh chives
1/4 cup olive oil
kosher salt + pepper

Zucchini Noodles
olive oil, for the pan
8 ounces halloumi cheese, sliced (omit if vegan)
4 zucchini or yellow squash, sprialized
1 cup cherry tomatoes, halved
1/2 cup kalamata olives, pitted
1/4 cup fresh basil, roughly torn

Instructions

1. In a large gallon size zip-top bag, combine the ingredients for the chicken and toss to combine. Seal and chill at least 1 hour or up to 12 hours.

2. Meanwhile, combine all the ingredients for the green basil sauce in a blender or food processor and blend until smooth. Stream in water to thin the sauce, I used around 1/3 cup water. Taste and adjust seasonings to your liking.

3. Set your grill, grill pan or skillet to medium-high heat. If desired, thread the chicken onto skewers.

4. Grill the chicken until lightly charred and cooked through, turning occasionally throughout cooking, about 10 to 12 minutes total. Let rest 5 minutes and then slice against the grain.

5. Heat a large skillet over medium heat and add a drizzle of olive oil. Once hot, add the Halloumi slices and cook for 1-2 minutes per side or until lightly golden. Remove and drain on paper towels.

6. Add the zucchini noodles to the skillet and give them a drizzle of olive oil. Season with salt + pepper and cook until the noodles are just warmed through, about 3-5 minutes. Remove from the heat and toss the noodles with half of the green basil sauce, the tomatoes, olives and a handful of fresh basil.

7. Divide the noodles among plates. Top with chicken and a handful of microgreens. Serve with the remaining basil sauce. EAT!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/mediterranean-chicken-summer-squash-noodles-fried-halloumi/

Chopped Salad With Chicken, Salami, and Mozzarella

This recipe is reprinted from the book "Ten Dollar Dinners." Copyright © 2012 by Melissa d'Arabian. Published by Clarkson Potter, a division of Random House, Inc.

Serves 4

Ingredients:

3 cups chopped lettuce, such as iceberg, green or red leaf lettuce, or romaine
1 1/2 cups cooked chickpeas (one 15-ounce can), rinsed
3 scallions (white and green parts), trimmed and finely chopped
1 cup halved grape tomatoes
3/4 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
2/3 cup chopped cooked chicken (about 1 breast)
1/2 cup chopped salami
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons roughly chopped fresh basil or oregano leaves
Pinch of kosher salt
Ground black pepper to taste
2 tablespoons olive oil

Preparation:

1. Place the lettuce, chickpeas, scallions, tomatoes, mozzarella, chicken, and salami in a large salad bowl.

2. Whisk the vinegar, basil, salt, and pepper together in a small bowl.

3. Slowly whisk in the olive oil and then pour the vinaigrette over the salad.

4. Toss gently to combine and serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/chopped-chicken-salami-mozzarella-salad-recipe/?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20160103.

TOMATO BASIL VEGGIE BURGERS

Then there's recipes like these Tomato Basil Veggie Burgers that may not have the shortest ingredient list on earth but that really do have a stellar flavor, crisp exterior and not super mushy interior. The best part is that they won't fall apart AND you don't need a food processor. Sounds like a win to me! These flavorful, firm Tomato Basil Veggie Burgers are packed with protein and fiber for a tasty meal the whole family will enjoy!

PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 30 mins
TOTAL TIME: 45 mins
Author: Alexis
Cuisine: Main Meals
Serves: 6 patties

INGREDIENTS

⅓ Cup pepitas (or sunflower seeds)
⅓ Cup old-fashioned oats
2 tbsp ground flaxseed + 3 tbsp water
1-15oz can cannellini beans (any bean will work), drained but not rinsed
½ cup finely chopped onion
½ cup grated carrot (I use the bagged kind)
⅓ cup finely chopped fresh basil, packed
⅓ cup chopped sun-dried tomatoes
2 tbsp liquid aminos (or reduced-sodium soy sauce, sub tamari for gluten-free)
2 tbsp nutritional yeast
1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 tbsp vegan Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp oregano
½ tsp cumin
Salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste
¾ cup whole grain breadcrumbs (use certified gluten-free if necessary)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350F and line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a Silipat.

2. Place pepitas and oats on baking sheet and bake for about 7 minutes or until golden and fragrant.

3. Place flax and water in a small bowl, stirring to combine. Set aside to gel.

4. Place beans in a large mixing bowl. Use a potato masher or fork to mash well, leaving some beans whole. Add in onion, carrot, basil, sun-dried tomatoes, liquid aminos, olive oil, Worcestershire sauce, garlic, oregano, cumin, salt, pepper, and flax mixture. Stir well.

5. Stir in bread crumbs, oats and pepitas.

6. Using wet hands, form mixture into 6 tightly-packed patties.

7. Bake for 15 minutes and then flip and bake another 15-20 minutes.

8. Serve on whole grain buns with your favorite toppings. I like tomato, onion, avocado, ketchup, and mustard!

NOTES: Adapted from Oh She Glows' Perfect Veggie Burger

http://www.hummusapien.com/tomato-basil-veggie-burgers/

Slow Cooker Lemon Garlic Chicken II

Seasoned, browned chicken breasts slow cooked with lemon juice, garlic, and chicken bouillon. A wonderful 'fix and forget' recipe that is easy and pleases just about everyone. Great served with rice or pasta, or even alone.

Recipe by Carla Joy
3 h 30 m
6 servings @192 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 pounds skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
2 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup water
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon chicken bouillon granules
1 teaspoon chopped fresh parsley

Directions

1. In a bowl, mix the oregano, salt, and pepper. Rub the mixture into chicken.

2. Melt the butter in a skillet over medium heat. Brown chicken in butter for 3 to 5 minutes on each side. Place chicken in a slow cooker.

3. In the same skillet, mix the water, lemon juice, garlic, and bouillon. Bring the mixture to boil. Pour over the chicken in the slow cooker.

4. Cover, and cook on High for 3 hours, or Low for 6 hours.

5. Add the parsley to the slow cooker 15 to 30 minutes before the end of the cook time.

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/18032/slow-cooker-lemon-garlic-chicken

Orange Chicken for Two

This recipe was inspired by a dish I would most often choose from a Chinese Menu and adapted from 30-Minute Skinny Orange Chicken.

Ingredients:

2 boneless chicken breasts
1/2 cup flour (or cornstarch for GF)
1 egg
salt to taste
oil for browning
orange zest/rind from 1 orange
juice from 1 orange
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 Tbsp rice vinegar 
1 Tbsp soy sauce
1 Tbsp Sambal Oelek chili paste
1 Tbsp fresh grated ginger
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 Tbsp cornstarch 
1/4 - 1/2 cup water
green onion and or sesame seeds for garnish

Method:

1. Prepare a plate with flour and a small bowl with whisked egg.

2. Cube chicken into small bite size pieces. Sprinkle lightly with salt and dredge (by handfuls) through flour and then the egg. Spread out in single layer in heated, oiled fry pan.

3. Brown one side and then the other, on medium heat, flipping a spatula full at a time.

4. While chicken is cooking, mix the rest of the ingredients for the orange sauce, shaking up the cornstarch with 1/4 cup water, before adding. (leave out garnish)

5. Remove browned chicken from pan. In same pan, add orange sauce, stir and cook until thickened, about a minute. Add in more water according to thickness and taste, then the chicken.

6. Simmer for 5 - 10 minutes. Serve over 1/2 cup brown rice cooked, and sprinkle with green onion and or sesame seeds.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

One recipe too many. --- Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Liz! Do be careful wearing those flipflops.....DON"T ask how I know....LOL. Glad you weren't hurt.


Did you take a header? I'm going barefoot around the house now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think it is legal in Georgia unless prescribed by a doctor. LOL...believe me if it helped I would do it too! LOL I have to admit right this minute I am free from pain. The Tylenol 3 (with codiene) didn't put me to sleep but I feel pretty darn good right now. Haven't felt so pain free in over 2 weeks! Sweet relief! Trouble with the pain pills though is I'm not suppose to drive when taking them. Oh well....who cares as long as I'm not hurting like I have been lately!


Good news that you're pain free.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2 loads of boxes today ????????
> 
> My precious????????????
> Oh how I have missed you????


woohoo - let's have a party :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is the missing one. --- sam

Citrus Chicken Chopped Salad

Here's a refreshing main dish salad for a hot summer day. As with most chopped salads you can change the ingredient and dressing combinations according what you have in your fridge.

For the salad:

one small head romaine or leafy lettuce
2 cooked chicken breasts or a deli roasted chicken cut into chunks
2 avocados cubed
1-2 cups dried cranberries
1 large English cucumber chopped or 2 mini cucumbers slices
2 large navel oranges, peeled and cut into segments
For the dressing*:
1.4 cup orange juice
2 tablespoons white balsamic vinegar (I used a grapefruit flavoured balsamic but you can substitute white wine vinegar for the balsamic)
2 teaspoons Dijon Mustard
2 teaspoons. honey or to taste
1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil
salt and freshly ground pepper

Directions

1. Layer a large platter with torn lettuce.

2. Peel and cube avocados, sprinkle with a bit of lemon juice to keep them from browning.

3. Chop Cucumbers.

4. Arrange rows of vegetables, oranges, dried cranberries and chicken as shown above.

5. Mix dressing in a shaker or bottle with a tightly fitting lid and shake until blended.

6. Drizzle dressing over salad and serve.

*A bottled golden Italian dressing or Mom's Salad Dressing would also be good on this salad.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/07/citrus-chicken-chopped-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good recipes there Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you didn't break anything with the fall.
> Had supper at DS last night & his inlaws were there too MIL stubbed her big to on the leg of the bed & broke it a few days ago


Me too. I was scared silly for a while. I feel sorry for MIL re her broken toe.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew has been busy getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a good thing julie - go with the flow here - your hip will be done before you know it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my oven full of tomatoes, making the roasted tomatoe sauce again, we loved it last year. I thought there were more tomatoes ready but they were still too firm so will have wait a few days. I think I will just pop thus batch in the freezer until I do the next one & can it all at once
> I've also got a batch of cherry tomatoes roasting, I'll do them until almost dry to use in salads.
> 
> Talked to DS2 this morning, still not feeling well, he went to Lloyd to the doctor my DIL goes to, still no real answers but he ordered a whole bunch of tests that should be back when he returns to the local doctor on Thursday. He's getting really disgusted with this as he hoped to do a lot of work during his time off, thankfully he has 2 weeks off this time as he worked his last week for a coworker, otherwise he would have to head back to work tomorrow


It's so frustrating that it takes so long to get any answers when you're not well. Bonnie, you must have a lot of energy to do all that canning/freezing. I'm sure you could survive all winter without having to go out to shop. Do you also have a cow and a few chickens to keep you supplied with milk/eggs? :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons of healing energy - hope the work week goes well. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It was a very fun weekend. DH is doing great. Still gets some pain and as Dr. told him -- even though the outside looks like it's healed, the inside is still in the process. He's been doing exercises every day and goes to PT twice a week. He still ices after each time. PT noticed that his hips are also somewhat weak so has him doing exercises for those too...he's complaining about them as much as the knee now---all good. No pain-no gain? He goes to work starting next Monday so that will be interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we all do from time to time. ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, April, I need to brush up on my patience!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe trip for you both daralene - your effort will be appreciated by the family i am sure. very sad. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> We are leaving now for a 10 hr. Trip. 5 hrs. Down and 5 back all in one day. Our friend's daughter has persuaded her dad to wait and allow time for family and friends to come say good-bye. It will be a rushed trip but well worth the effort. DH and he have been special friends since DH was in college and started playing jobs in that area. He has so much respect for DH and I know how much DH respects him. He was a funny guy. Sad to see him like this for the last time but I have learned from losing my dad and mom and seeing them at their worst, that with time that heals and eventually we see them in the beauty of their best days. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> So glad to see so many old friends on here posting again. KTP reunion. Welcome to all the new KTP friends too.
> Hugs to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 19 September '16
> 
> A beautiful 80° day - almost a cloudless blue sky. I have the a/c on right now but after the sun goes down I will open some of the living room windows and let the air blow through. My living room faces west so I get the full brunt of the setting sun. In the winter it really helps heat the place (if it isn't overcast) so my heat doesn't come on very often. When Heidi and Gary were working on the place the only thing I asked for was lots of windows and lots of insulation. They did both and it has paid off. Granted - how much does it take to heat not quite 400sqft?
> 
> ...


Yummy recipes, particularly like parmesan potatoes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you get the help you need gwen - sending you tons of healing energy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Am going to get dressed and head to the doctor's. He opens at 8:30 and accepts walk in then. Won't get lab work done as I ate some breakfast but must get my back seen about. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy getting ready for Christmas.


So nice, Matthew.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

liz - have you thought of trying to contact the author of the pattern or the magazine it was in? --- sam



budasha said:


> I finally got back to working on my sweater and frogged back, only because I heard from someone else who is doing the same sweater and is having a problem. The problem is that a few of the letters on the right hand portion of the pattern are missing. I thought I could help her but find that my own copy of the pattern is the same as hers. Very distressing since I have finished the back and am up to the neckline of the front. I sure hope I can figure out the missing letters. Also have to use a magnifying glass to read the pattern because the letters are so small. I tried to enlarge the pattern on the printer but it didn't work. If anyone on here has done this pattern, please let me know. It is "Chevron Lace Top featured in Prima July 2012".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - sending tons of healing energy to peter and tons of positive to the whole family. --- sam



budasha said:


> Went to visit my brother on Saturday. I knew that my nephew was going for tests at the hospital so asked my SIL how he was. She started to cry. Apparently my nephew has lost a lot of weight and he is going for all kinds of tests. He's to have the barium series and then going to hematology for more tests. Still don't know what is wrong but she said they mentioned Lupus. He says he feels fine and only went to the doctor because he was having trouble with his feet. Please keep Peter in your prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz will definitely keep Peter in my prayers.
> 
> Back already from doctors. Just a pulled muscle, blah, blah, blah.....gave me muscle relaxer and said to take the tramadol throughout the day and at night to take the Tylenol 3 at bedtime to make me sleep. In other words.....except for taking the Tylenol 3 at night just what I've been doing. Sorry to complain but just so tired of always hurting to some degree or another. Whine, whine, whine. Thanks for allowing me to whine. JUst venting when I know I should be counting my blessings. I'm tired....and tired of being tired and hate my dirty house......whine, whine, whine. Going to go back to bed and change my attitude. Peace & love to all.


i'm reaching out and giving you a big hug gwen - do you think having a good deep tissue massage might help. hoping you get some really good rest and sleep - everything seems worse when one is not well rested. you come and whine to us any time you want - and i'll show up with the cheese. :sm09: :sm09: all kidding aside - i do hope you get some relief soon. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know this isn't easy for both of you - sending you tons of soothing energy to help you through the day. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just went by Erie, Pa and coming up on Albion & E. Springfield. Trip is going by quickly and such a gorgeous day for a drive. Will soon be crossing the border into Ohio.
> Spent time talking about how DH met our friend and things they did together over the years. I'm not ready for seeing him but know I must be. Found out I can use my phone for Internet connection. If phone bill is way too much, this will be the last time.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long is the whole cruise to take? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I would have requested a different day if at all possible, I think. Only a couple of weeks and Penny is due here- by my reckoning she is now somewhere south of Honolulu.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you nanny - sounds like a good weekend was had by all. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello Everyone, I am way behind but wanted to say that I love homemade soup and cant wait for soup weather to arrive. It is still to warm and muggy here in Pennsylvania. Thanks for the recipes Sam.
> Gwen, i noticed that there was one winner on the PowerBall this weekend from Georgia, hope it was you LOL
> Had the two oldest grandsons here for the weekend and my sister-in-law (an IHM nun) and we had a great time. The weather was gorgeous. We went to the Kids Castle in Doylestown and then we went to Bowman's Hill Tower in Washington's Crossing State Park. Used to go there and climb the tower when I was a kid. Now they have added an elevator and charge to get in!!! Anyway, the kids loved it and we did do the stairs to the top. I barely made it! Picture to follow as soon as I download them. (I did take the elevator down I was so winded!!)
> 
> Little Lexi is adorable in her hat! Prayers always to those who need them and hugs too! Back to try to catch up xoxo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good gwen - the bad thing about pot is the munchies afterward. eat everything in sight. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think it is legal in Georgia unless prescribed by a doctor. LOL...believe me if it helped I would do it too! LOL I have to admit right this minute I am free from pain. The Tylenol 3 (with codiene) didn't put me to sleep but I feel pretty darn good right now. Haven't felt so pain free in over 2 weeks! Sweet relief! Trouble with the pain pills though is I'm not suppose to drive when taking them. Oh well....who cares as long as I'm not hurting like I have been lately!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder if heidi will look it up for me - will ask her at breakfast tomorrow. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Keep forgetting to mention.....many of you probably already know about the iphone app KnitCompanion but I just discovered it last night. OMG! I love it! Also began using "Drop Box" on my phone and on laptop; have them synched. If you haven't checked out KnitCompanion you really should. I had heard about it but at the time had a Samsung phone and couldn't load it. So glad I now have gone back to iphone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were they all full of yarn? good for you. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 2 loads of boxes today ????????
> 
> My precious????????????
> Oh how I have missed you????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the stitch looks a bit complicated but i'm game to try it. thanks sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> oneapril said:
> 
> 
> > Sonja, what is the pattern, please? Could those cute "polka dots" be worked as a scarf?[/quote
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very very cute matthew - think the eyes look mischievous. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't those look good - i would make a bunch to nosh on while i watched television or am at the computer. yummy. --- sam



budasha said:


> Yummy recipes, particularly like parmesan potatoes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is enough of me for a while. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's a good thing julie - go with the flow here - your hip will be done before you know it. --- sam


It's just having thought I was so close to it before- for instance I still have the special pre-op. washing compound- I am feeling nervous about it all. Big woose (?sp) that's me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think we all do from time to time. ---- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how long is the whole cruise to take? --- sam


Started on the 18th or 19th in Honolulu, via Papeete, New Caledonia, Auckland, Bay of Islands (Russell) and ending in Sydney on October 8th.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We are leaving now for a 10 hr. Trip. 5 hrs. Down and 5 back all in one day. Our friend's daughter has persuaded her dad to wait and allow time for family and friends to come say good-bye. It will be a rushed trip but well worth the effort. DH and he have been special friends since DH was in college and started playing jobs in that area. He has so much respect for DH and I know how much DH respects him. He was a funny guy. Sad to see him like this for the last time but I have learned from losing my dad and mom and seeing them at their worst, that with time that heals and eventually we see them in the beauty of their best days. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> So glad to see so many old friends on here posting again. KTP reunion. Welcome to all the new KTP friends too.
> Hugs to all.


Safe journey to you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, appreciate one of recipes said use gluten free breadcrumbs. Didn't know they were available and I have taste for meatballs and spaghetti.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, didn't realize you live in tiny house. Love that t.v. show.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, appreciate one of recipes said use gluten free breadcrumbs. Didn't know they were available and I have taste for meatballs and spaghetti.


Surely one could just make them, Joy from one of the Gluten free loaves- let it stale a little, and grate on your coarsest grater? That is what I would be doing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> liz - have you thought of trying to contact the author of the pattern or the magazine it was in? --- sam


I have just sent an email to Prima in the UK. Hopefully, I will hear from them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely - sending tons of healing energy to peter and tons of positive to the whole family. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, don't usually buy gluten free bread as its not very good and pretty pticey. Maybe try again, and, yes can use it for crumbs. Mostly what I use is coconut wraps.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Daralene. I hope that he is able to continue on his own without the help of the respirator.[/quote] 
I'm so sorry for your nephew .I will keep saying extra healing prayers for him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daralene... My thoughts are with you and Bill today. I am glad that you are making the journey to see your friend while he is still alive. A difficult journey but so meaningful. 

Sonja... The baby sweater is beautiful. It is always a pleasure to see your handiwork. 

Budasha... Prayers for your family during this difficult time. Waiting for answers was always the hardest time for me. 

Darowil... I am glad to hear that you and David are spending some time away from the house while David continues to heal. How long before the house will be done?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Melody you made me smile and laugh outloud!


gagesmom said:


> 2 loads of boxes today ????????
> 
> My precious????????????
> Oh how I have missed you????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy getting ready for Christmas.


This is Amazing Matthew, how do you do it, it's like I'm right there looking into the Cats eyes. Every time you or your Mother posts a photo of what you are drawing I am spell bound.
Looking forward to seeing the finished piece.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can load in any pattern you have in PDF format. Then you have a line you can move down as you knit to keep your place, you can "post" notes on your pattern, you can highlight in many colors things in the pattern, multiple counters to count with (rows, repeats, increases, decreases), link to your ravelry account (haven't done that yet). There is also support for help. And best of all it is FREE! I just talked to Sassafras and she has it also. Can only use of iphones, ipads, and I think ipods. I absolutely love it. Plan to install on my laptop IF possible but have used it all day today on my phone.



RookieRetiree said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Keep forgetting to mention.....many of you probably already know about the iphone app KnitCompanion but I just discovered it last night. OMG! I love it! Also began using "Drop Box" on my phone and on laptop; have them synched. If you haven't checked out KnitCompanion you really should. I had heard about it but at the time had a Samsung phone and couldn't load it. So glad I now have gone back to iphone.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also meant to say if you don't have drop box you will need to get it also.



RookieRetiree said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Keep forgetting to mention.....many of you probably already know about the iphone app KnitCompanion but I just discovered it last night. OMG! I love it! Also began using "Drop Box" on my phone and on laptop; have them synched. If you haven't checked out KnitCompanion you really should. I had heard about it but at the time had a Samsung phone and couldn't load it. So glad I now have gone back to iphone.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Right about the prunes. Doc mentioned that so I'll need to pick some up tomorrow; nice that I actually like them.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I take Tylenol 3 for my migraine when I need to take something. I found they were the only thing that didn't put me to sleep so I could take them at work. They don't make me sleepy so I drive with them
> I use them pretty sparingly, was given 50 about 14 months ago & still have at least 30-35. I think you need to eat prunes or other fruits or they can cause problems


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor guy! Sure hope this doctor will come up with something. Will be continuing to keep him in prayers.

I love reading about all the canning, etc. that you do. How I wish we were closer and I was just a tad younger. I'd love to learn from you. I've canned some but mainly fruits. Was disastrous with green beans, tomatoes, and we won't even discuss what my dill pickles turned out like....let's just say yucky, slimy, and limp.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my oven full of tomatoes, making the roasted tomatoe sauce again, we loved it last year. I thought there were more tomatoes ready but they were still too firm so will have wait a few days. I think I will just pop thus batch in the freezer until I do the next one & can it all at once
> I've also got a batch of cherry tomatoes roasting, I'll do them until almost dry to use in salads.
> 
> Talked to DS2 this morning, still not feeling well, he went to Lloyd to the doctor my DIL goes to, still no real answers but he ordered a whole bunch of tests that should be back when he returns to the local doctor on Thursday. He's getting really disgusted with this as he hoped to do a lot of work during his time off, thankfully he has 2 weeks off this time as he worked his last week for a coworker, otherwise he would have to head back to work tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I found this stitch under another name that also shows how to do it without having to convert the doc to a pd.

http://blog.deramores.com/cob-nut-stitch/



Swedenme said:


> oneapril said:
> 
> 
> > Sonja, what is the pattern, please? Could those cute "polka dots" be worked as a scarf?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam this Citrus Chicken Chopped Salad really appealed to me. I am so glad you give the links for these delightful recipes. I have pinned this one to my pintrest page.


thewren said:


> here is the missing one. --- sam
> 
> Citrus Chicken Chopped Salad
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hate the fear that grabs me when I fall almost as much as any bruises, etc. Have lost count at how many times I've broken a toe too. Ouch, ouch, ouch.


budasha said:


> Me too. I was scared silly for a while. I feel sorry for MIL re her broken toe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be the best Christmas card! Love it Matthew!


pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I was talking to Brantley about possibly getting a massage. I don't know if I could stand it as just his trying to rub/massage it has been more than I could tolerate. However, that said if I first take some of the pain meds it might do the trick.



thewren said:


> i'm reaching out and giving you a big hug gwen - do you think having a good deep tissue massage might help. hoping you get some really good rest and sleep - everything seems worse when one is not well rested. you come and whine to us any time you want - and i'll show up with the cheese. :sm09: :sm09: all kidding aside - i do hope you get some relief soon. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, and goodness know I sure don't need the munchies. Weighed at doc's today and have gained 8 lbs. I knew I had gaines some as when I put on a couple of tops this weekend they were a bit on the snug side.


thewren said:


> sounds good gwen - the bad thing about pot is the munchies afterward. eat everything in sight. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had meatballs and spaghetti for dinner tonight! Last night I made meat balls for meatballs, rice & gravy but didn't put the meatballs in the gravy. Tonight I just had to make some spaghetti sauce and added the meatballs to that.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, appreciate one of recipes said use gluten free breadcrumbs. Didn't know they were available and I have taste for meatballs and spaghetti.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a question....since I don't have to worry about gluten-free I've never thought about it really. My question, is oatmeal gluten free? When I made my meatballs last night I used oatmeat instead of my bread crumbs so I was just wondering.



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, don't usually buy gluten free bread as its not very good and pretty pticey. Maybe try again, and, yes can use it for crumbs. Mostly what I use is coconut wraps.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> This is Amazing Matthew, how do you do it, it's like I'm right there looking into the Cats eyes. Every time you or your Mother posts a photo of what you are drawing I am spell bound.
> Looking forward to seeing the finished piece.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


He is amazing. This is the undercoat of the cat's face. He will add more fur lines over the current ones to add definition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, don't usually buy gluten free bread as its not very good and pretty pticey. Maybe try again, and, yes can use it for crumbs. Mostly what I use is coconut wraps.


Is that a wrap made with coconut flour?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question....since I don't have to worry about gluten-free I've never thought about it really. My question, is oatmeal gluten free? When I made my meatballs last night I used oatmeat instead of my bread crumbs so I was just wondering.


I think it depends on the equipment processing it- often the factories are doing flours containing Gluten on the same equipment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is amazing. This is the undercoat of the cat's face. He will add more fur lines over the current ones to add definition.


His skill is amazing- and so painstaking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, super do per wonderful fun to talk to you on Skype! Thank you. Also thank you for usable pattern for bobble.
Matthew, love the cat in the hat! Face has such attitude!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Julie is right. Oats themselves don't have gluten but in manufacturing them one can contaminate by using machine that ground flour. Red Mill is a brand of oatmeal I use. We ARE sisters, so many things in common. Great minds think alike.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Safe travels, Daralene.


Cashmeregma said:


> We are leaving now for a 10 hr. Trip. 5 hrs. Down and 5 back all in one day. Our friend's daughter has persuaded her dad to wait and allow time for family and friends to come say good-bye. It will be a rushed trip but well worth the effort. DH and he have been special friends since DH was in college and started playing jobs in that area. He has so much respect for DH and I know how much DH respects him. He was a funny guy. Sad to see him like this for the last time but I have learned from losing my dad and mom and seeing them at their worst, that with time that heals and eventually we see them in the beauty of their best days. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> So glad to see so many old friends on here posting again. KTP reunion. Welcome to all the new KTP friends too.
> Hugs to all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How scary.


mrsvette said:


> Saw first post didn't go through. My niece and her DH live on 23rd Street about 4 blocks away from the explosion. Another reason to move out of NY. Everyday there's something happening.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope the docs figure it out soon, Liz, to help Peter start getting better. Prayers for all.


budasha said:


> Went to visit my brother on Saturday. I knew that my nephew was going for tests at the hospital so asked my SIL how he was. She started to cry. Apparently my nephew has lost a lot of weight and he is going for all kinds of tests. He's to have the barium series and then going to hematology for more tests. Still don't know what is wrong but she said they mentioned Lupus. He says he feels fine and only went to the doctor because he was having trouble with his feet. Please keep Peter in your prayers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hugs to you, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> Liz will definitely keep Peter in my prayers.
> 
> Back already from doctors. Just a pulled muscle, blah, blah, blah.....gave me muscle relaxer and said to take the tramadol throughout the day and at night to take the Tylenol 3 at bedtime to make me sleep. In other words.....except for taking the Tylenol 3 at night just what I've been doing. Sorry to complain but just so tired of always hurting to some degree or another. Whine, whine, whine. Thanks for allowing me to whine. JUst venting when I know I should be counting my blessings. I'm tired....and tired of being tired and hate my dirty house......whine, whine, whine. Going to go back to bed and change my attitude. Peace & love to all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I was thinking similar thoughts...that your friend may be encouraged to fight back, Daralene. But you will never regret visiting him. Well said, Joy. Prayers will continue.


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, what a wise daughter your friend has. This will give you a chance to honor your friendship. I suspect it might even give your friend reasons for continuing the fight! Safe travels my dear friend. Know that we are with you on this hard but loving journey.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, the lemon chicken & Parmesan potatoes sound really good.

Good to hear Ayden is in the mend. Is he still out of school? I imagine the sores have to heal before he can go back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy getting ready for Christmas.


Wow! That's looking great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's so frustrating that it takes so long to get any answers when you're not well. Bonnie, you must have a lot of energy to do all that canning/freezing. I'm sure you could survive all winter without having to go out to shop. Do you also have a cow and a few chickens to keep you supplied with milk/eggs? :sm09:


No, no milk cow or chickens & not getting them anytime soon. Other than that we are pretty self sufficient


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Long day today, and they want us to work extra all week...tired and not helped by lack of sleep. I had a nightmare last night that pretty much contained every anxiety I have about my family, made worse by starting off quite good. Ugh. I was relieved to wake up but it gave me a lot to think about, so I was awake for a while.

Anyway, yay for the good news and hugs for those dealing with sadness or pain.

I've gotten the project back on track, so I'm going to work more on that.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sorry you are sore, Liz, but so glad it is nothing worse. Do take care!


budasha said:


> Caught up at last. Am a bit stiff from exercise. Had a new instructor and the exercises were different. Stiffness could also be from a fall I had last night. I was wearing flip flops and the toe stuck to the hardwood and I went flying. Luckily I didn't go through the window. No more flip flops for me. Off to the market shortly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ya-hoo! (That will last you about a week, at the speed you knit, Girlfriend!)


gagesmom said:


> 2 loads of boxes today ????????
> 
> My precious????????????
> Oh how I have missed you????


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja!!


Swedenme said:


> oneapril said:
> 
> 
> > Sonja, what is the pattern, please? Could those cute "polka dots" be worked as a scarf?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor guy! Sure hope this doctor will come up with something. Will be continuing to keep him in prayers.
> 
> I love reading about all the canning, etc. that you do. How I wish we were closer and I was just a tad younger. I'd love to learn from you. I've canned some but mainly fruits. Was disastrous with green beans, tomatoes, and we won't even discuss what my dill pickles turned out like....let's just say yucky, slimy, and limp.


I make carrot dills but not cucumbers. Here we have to use soft water to make them, if you have hard water or lotsof iron, it makes the dills turn ugly & milky.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 19 September '16
> 
> A beautiful 80° day - almost a cloudless blue sky. I have the a/c on right now but after the sun goes down I will open some of the living room windows and let the air blow through. My living room faces west so I get the full brunt of the setting sun. In the winter it really helps heat the place (if it isn't overcast) so my heat doesn't come on very often. When Heidi and Gary were working on the place the only thing I asked for was lots of windows and lots of insulation. They did both and it has paid off. Granted - how much does it take to heat not quite 400sqft?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Ayden is feeling better, Sam. Thank you for the recipes. My DH made the cheeseburger soup (from a prior TP), for dinner tonight...as it is a dreary, rainy day in PA. It is so yummy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I really enjoy seeing Matthew's drawings progress, Mary. Thanks so much to you and Matthew for sharing the photos.


pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Gwen, I was able to download this. Sonja's stitches look so much more dimensional than either of the examples look, don't you think? Maybe it is the type of yarn (or simply her Ninja magic knitting??).

Any advice about this stitch, Sonja?



Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja I found this stitch under another name that also shows how to do it without having to convert the doc to a pd.
> 
> http://blog.deramores.com/cob-nut-stitch/


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Stopping in to say have a good night. Sending out healing prayers to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Stopping in to say have a good night. Sending out healing prayers to all


Sleep well, too, I hope!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Daralene... My thoughts are with you and Bill today. I am glad that you are making the journey to see your friend while he is still alive. A difficult journey but so meaningful.
> 
> Sonja... The baby sweater is beautiful. It is always a pleasure to see your handiwork.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hope the docs figure it out soon, Liz, to help Peter start getting better. Prayers for all.


Thank you. It will be a while before we know anything since he's still going for tests. My SIL hasn't told my brother yet. She doesn't want him to worry until they know what's going on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am sorry you are sore, Liz, but so glad it is nothing worse. Do take care!


Thanks. I am very careful now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm off to bed. Have a goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm off to bed. Have a goodnight all.


Sleep well!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, 

Well my week has turned interesting, and not in a good way. As you know i am sharing a house with friends who live upstairs. Unfortunately, their doctor has basically ordered them to move into a ground level place, which means i will also be moving, not that i want to. Not real happy as this place is great. However, i have options available nearby, if needed, just without my furbaby. She would go to live with seniors. That is my main option, and probably the one i will take.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon 
Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so, so very sorry. Losing a child is a hard, hard grief. Know that we are here for you. I am glad that you could have the memory of starting the day laughing and joking with Simon. Condolescenses to you and your family and your DDIL. Thank you for letting us know. We are here for you. I am glad he could die in hospice surrounded by loving family and friends. I realize in the moment you can not take comfort in that. But, perhaps later that will comfort. I am wrapping you, and yours, in a loving hug.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Sonja. Heartbroken for you...deepest condolences, dear friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well my week has turned interesting, and not in a good way. As you know i am sharing a house with friends who live upstairs. Unfortunately, their doctor has basically ordered them to move into a ground level place, which means i will also be moving, not that i want to. Not real happy as this place is great. However, i have options available nearby, if needed, just without my furbaby. She would go to live with seniors. That is my main option, and probably the one i will take.


That seems very tough, Heather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Oh my dear, I know only too well the devastation one goes through. Take Care, and God Bless all of you.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Sonja, my heart is breaking for you and your family. I am so sorry, 
Prayers and gentle hugs for you loss of your dear son. May you and your family find peace in God's love.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30pm here and just caught up.

3rd class of Karate tonight and I am pleased to say Greg came and stated for the whole time. Gage was so happy that he had a smile on his face the whole class. I think he is starting to relax and remember some of the things he has been learning ☺????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja there is nothing I can say that will make this better or any less painful. I am happy that the day started great. I am sorry that it quickly turned. My heart is breaking for you and again my tears are for you and the heartache you and your family are going through. I hope you don't think I am rude but he is at peace now and there will be no more pain and suffering for him. 

We love you and are all here for you. Prayers going up tonight from my lips to God's ears to hold you in his arms and show you his love.
((((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Sonja,
My deepest condolences to you and family at this very sad time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well my week has turned interesting, and not in a good way. As you know i am sharing a house with friends who live upstairs. Unfortunately, their doctor has basically ordered them to move into a ground level place, which means i will also be moving, not that i want to. Not real happy as this place is great. However, i have options available nearby, if needed, just without my furbaby. She would go to live with seniors. That is my main option, and probably the one i will take.


It's too bad you have to move but good you have options even if your pet has to go live with your parents. Hope you get things settled soon, seems you just get comfortable in one place then you have to move again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Oh, Sonja, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine the grief you & your family are feeling. Please know we are here for you. Hugs to you & your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we would all feel a little unnerved julie - no definite answers does not help. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It's just having thought I was so close to it before- for instance I still have the special pre-op. washing compound- I am feeling nervous about it all. Big woose (?sp) that's me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Hugs to you! It would be my mother's 100th birthday today so In my prayers, I asked her to welcome your son to heaven with her loving arms. Bless you and the rest of your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite a cruise. does she fly home from sydney? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Started on the 18th or 19th in Honolulu, via Papeete, New Caledonia, Auckland, Bay of Islands (Russell) and ending in Sydney on October 8th.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think if you slices of gluten free bread - cut it into little squares - tossed it with a bit of butter or olive oil - broiled them - turning them so they get good and toasted they would pass for gluten free breadcrumbs - crumbs - maybe you want to woosh them in your food processor or something to make them more crummy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, appreciate one of recipes said use gluten free breadcrumbs. Didn't know they were available and I have taste for meatballs and spaghetti.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some of those tiny houses are wonderful - i actually wouldn't mind having one - over a full basement so i have room for all my yarn. lololololol

what i live in is an attach car and a half garage which never had any inside connection to where heidi and family live. they turned the garage into a one bedroom/full bath + a stack wash/dryer. the kitchen is on end of the living room - double sink, d/w, apartment sized four burner stove/oven and a just right for me size fridge - bedroom with walk-in closet makes it complete. i don't have a lot of storage space but i do have access to a quite large attic space. the garage was 18'X22" - i think heidi planned quite well to get all in that amount of space she did. i am comfortable and that is what counts. and we can be out of each other's hair with no effort. lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, didn't realize you live in tiny house. Love that t.v. show.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


{{{{{{{{{{You and your family}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That seems very tough, Heather.


Yes, it will be as, even asleep on lounge beside me, she is great company.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are a few quick recipes for gluten free bread joy. --- sam

Gluten-Free Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes By Beth Hillson, Jeff Hertzberg, MD, and Zoë François
A revolutionary way to make fresh gluten-free bread every day

Gluten-Free Master Dough

MAKES 4 POUNDS

This recipe can be halved or doubled. Egg whites give this dough an airier rise but if you can't tolerate eggs, use the egg-free instructions below each recipe.

Ingrediens

4 egg whites, room temperature-Lukewarm water (100°F or below)
6½ cups (35 ounces/992.2 grams) Homemade Gluten-Free All- Purpose Flour Blend 
1 tablespoon granulated yeast
1-1½ tablespoons kosher salt
2 tablespoons sugar, optional

Directions

1. Place egg whites in the bottom of a large measuring cup. Add enough lukewarm water to create 3¾ cups of liquid. Mix to combine.

2. Whisk together flour blend, yeast, salt and sugar (if using) in a 5- to 6-quart bowl or a lidded (not airtight) food container. Add egg whites and water mixture and mix with a spoon, a Danish dough whisk or a heavy-duty stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. Mix until batter is very smooth. (The machine gets you there quickest.)

3. Loosely cover batter and let it rest at room temperature until dough rises, about 2 hours. Dough can be used immediately after rising but it's easier to handle it when it's cold.

Refrigerate in a lidded (not airtight) container and use over the next 5 days. Alternatively, freeze it up to 4 weeks in 1-pound portions; thaw in the refrigerator overnight before using to make Boule, Baguettes or Crisp & Cheesy Breadsticks.

Each pound (uncooked dough) contains 889 calories, 3g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 1937mg sodium, 196g carbohydrate, 14g fiber, 0g sugars, 18g protein, 127 Est GL.

Gluten-Free Boule

MAKES 1 GLUTEN-FREE LOAF

After tasting this classic round French loaf, you'll never buy gluten-free bread in the supermarket again. Include the optional sugar for a deeper, richer-colored crust. If you have a stand 
mixer, use it; machine-mixed dough makes a lighter, higher loaf. This recipe can be made without eggs; see instructions below.

Ingrediens

1 pound Master Dough recipe
Cornmeal, for sprinkling
Rice flour, for dusting
1 cup hot tap water

Directions

1. Prepare Master Dough as instructed.

2. On baking day, have a sheet of parchment paper ready or generously sprinkle a pizza peel with cornmeal for a work surface.

3. Dust the surface of Master Dough with rice flour. Pull off a 1-pound (grapefruit-size) piece of dough and transfer it to prepared surface. Gently press and pat dough into a ball, using wet fingers to smooth the surface. Loosely cover dough with plastic wrap or a roomy overturned bowl and let rest 1 hour. During this time, dough may not appear to rise much, which is normal.

4. Preheat oven to 450°F. If using a baking stone, place it in the middle of the oven to preheat (20 to 30 minutes). Place an empty metal broiler tray on any shelf that won't interfere with the baking bread.

5. Brush the top of the loaf with water. Slash it about ½-inch deep with a wet serrated bread knife.

6. Slide the loaf onto preheated stone or a heavy baking sheet lined with parchment paper and put it in preheated oven. Drape a towel over the interior of your oven glass door (steam can make your oven glass crack) and carefully pour 1 cup hot tap water into the hot broiler pan. Quickly remove the towel and close the oven door.

7. Bake loaf about 45 minutes or until it is richly browned and firm.

8. Remove loaf from oven and let cool completely on a rack before eating, about 2 hours. (If not cooled, the bread will seem gummy.)

Yields 12 slices. Each slice contains 37 calories, 0g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 81mg sodium, 8g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 0g sugars, 1g protein, 5 Est GL.

For Egg-Free Boule, omit 4 egg whites from the Master Dough recipe and simply use a total of 3¾ cups water.

Gluten-Free Baguette

MAKES 1 GLUTEN-FREE BAGUETTE

This recipe makes a delicious thin and crispy French loaf that's about 10 to 12 inches long.

Ingredients

½ pound Master Dough recipe
1 egg white, for brushing loaf
1 tablespoon water, for brushing loaf
Rice flour, for dusting

Directions

1. Prepare Master Dough as instructed.

2. On baking day, generously dust the surface of the dough with rice flour. Place ½-pound piece of dough (orange-sized) on a pizza peel or a heavy baking sheet lined with parchment paper.

3. Shape dough into a skinny cylinder with pointed ends. The dough will not stretch, so just press, squeeze and pat it into a baguette using flour-dusted hands. Once shaped, smooth it with wet fingers. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and let rest about 40 minutes. During this time, the dough may not appear to rise much, which is normal.

4. Preheat a baking stone on the middle rack of the oven to 450°F (20 to 30 minutes). Place an empty metal broiler tray on another rack that won't interfere with rising bread.

5. Place egg white and water in a small bowl and whisk to combine. Brush the top of the loaf with egg-white mixture. Make several ½-inch deep slashes in the loaf using a wet serrated bread knife or a sharp razor.

6. Slide the loaf onto the hot stone or heavy baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Cover interior oven glass with a towel, pour 1 cup of hot tap water into the broiler tray, remove the towel, and quickly close the oven door. Bake about 35 minutes or until loaf is browned and firm.

7. Remove baguette from oven and let cool completely on a rack before eating.

Yields 12 slices. Each slice contains 38 calories, 0g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 85mg sodium, 8g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 0g sugars, 1g protein, 5 Est GL.

For Egg-Free Baguette, omit 4 egg whites from the Master Dough recipe and simply use a total of 3¾ cups water. Brush the loaf with 1 tablespoon water.

Gluten-Free Crisp & Cheesy Breadsticks

MAKES 32 GLUTEN-FREE BREADSTICKS

These will disappear quickly! This recipe is easily doubled or halved.
Ingredients

1 recipe Master Dough
1 cup (4 ounces) grated cheddar cheese or dairy-free cheese alternative
Olive oil, for drizzling
Fresh or dried herbs, for sprinkling
Coarse salt, for sprinkling
Grated Parmesan cheese, for sprinkling, optional
Rice flour, for working dough

Directions

1. When preparing the Master Dough, add grated cheese to the egg white and water mixture. You can use the Master Dough as soon as it has risen, but it's much easier to form bread sticks when it's cold.

2. Preheat oven to 400°F. Grease a baking sheet or line it with parchment paper.

3. On a well-floured surface, press out the dough into an 8x13-inch rectangle about 1/8 inch thick, adding rice flour as needed to prevent sticking.

4. Cutting along the long side of the rectangle, cut dough into ¼-inch-wide strips, using a pizza cutter or sharp knife.

5. Pick up the strips very carefully (a long spatula is helpful) and place them on prepared baking sheet, spacing them about ½ inch apart. Drizzle olive oil over the strips and sprinkle with herbs, coarse salt and grated Parmesan cheese (if using).

6. Place baking sheet on the center rack of preheated oven and bake 10 to 16 minutes. Bread sticks are done when nicely browned and beginning to crisp. They will firm up when cool.

Each bread stick contains 125 calories, 2g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 4mg cholesterol, 264mg sodium, 25g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 0g sugars, 3g protein, 15 Est GL.
For Egg-Free Breadsticks, omit 4 egg whites from the Master Dough recipe and simply use a total of 3¾ cups water.

Homemade Gluten-Free All-Purpose Flour Blend

MAKES ABOUT 4¼ POUNDS

This workhorse all-purpose flour blend is a mixture of three gluten-free grains, plus a little xanthan gum (or psyllium) and potato starch. It yields a dough that makes beautiful free-form loaves, loaf-pan breads and flatbreads. If you have a kitchen scale, use it rather than using cup measures, which are less consistent and not as accurate. (If you decide to measure flours by volume, pack them tightly in the measuring cup; otherwise your dough will be inconsistent.) This mixture was created with Bob's Red Mill flours and starches. If you substitute something else, results will vary. Commercial gluten-free flour blends cannot be substituted in these recipes.

Ingredients

6 cups white rice flour (36 ounces/ 1,020 grams)
3¼ cups sorghum flour (1 pound/455 grams)
1¾ cups tapioca starch/flour (8 ounces/225 grams)
1¼ cups potato starch (8 ounces/225 grams)
¼ cup xanthan gum or ground psyllium husk (1.4 ounces/40 grams)

Directions

1. Mix all ingredients together very thoroughly in a lidded 5- to 6-quart container using a spoon or a Danish dough whisk. If your lid is sealed tightly, pick up the container and shake it vigorously for quick and complete blending.

2. Store in a cool, dry place.

Each cup contains 532 calories, 2g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 84mg sodium, 120g carbohydrate, 8g fiber, 0g sugars, 8g protein, 78 Est GL.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/issues/4_40/Gluten-Free-Artisan-Bread-in-5-Minutes-4404-1.html?ET=livingwithout:e258763:2062369a:&st=email&s=p_grabbag031116&t=button1&omhide=true


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, don't usually buy gluten free bread as its not very good and pretty pticey. Maybe try again, and, yes can use it for crumbs. Mostly what I use is coconut wraps.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm wondering if you can download it onto a desk top computer? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You can load in any pattern you have in PDF format. Then you have a line you can move down as you knit to keep your place, you can "post" notes on your pattern, you can highlight in many colors things in the pattern, multiple counters to count with (rows, repeats, increases, decreases), link to your ravelry account (haven't done that yet). There is also support for help. And best of all it is FREE! I just talked to Sassafras and she has it also. Can only use of iphones, ipads, and I think ipods. I absolutely love it. Plan to install on my laptop IF possible but have used it all day today on my phone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i googled "is oatmeal gluten free?" this i think was the best answer. --- sam --- you want more info just google like i did.

http://www.verywell.com/is-oatmeal-gluten-free-562847



Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question....since I don't have to worry about gluten-free I've never thought about it really. My question, is oatmeal gluten free? When I made my meatballs last night I used oatmeat instead of my bread crumbs so I was just wondering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are unsure about your next vacation you might try this in williamstown, arkansas. --- sam

https://arkencounter.com/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sores have to all be crusted over before he can return. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, the lemon chicken & Parmesan potatoes sound really good.
> 
> Good to hear Ayden is in the mend. Is he still out of school? I imagine the sores have to heal before he can go back


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry for the dreary day but glad you enjoyed the soup. cudos to your husband for making it - sounds like a keeper. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Glad to hear that Ayden is feeling better, Sam. Thank you for the recipes. My DH made the cheeseburger soup (from a prior TP), for dinner tonight...as it is a dreary, rainy day in PA. It is so yummy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a restful night strawberry - and painless sleep. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Stopping in to say have a good night. Sending out healing prayers to all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good rest-full sleep liz. --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm off to bed. Have a goodnight all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry about the forced move heather and the loss of your furry friend. will you be able to visit furbaby? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well my week has turned interesting, and not in a good way. As you know i am sharing a house with friends who live upstairs. Unfortunately, their doctor has basically ordered them to move into a ground level place, which means i will also be moving, not that i want to. Not real happy as this place is great. However, i have options available nearby, if needed, just without my furbaby. She would go to live with seniors. That is my main option, and probably the one i will take.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - my heart is heavy with sadness at your news. we could say that now he is out of pain and in a better place but i am not sure that helps a whole lot right now. i wish i could bear the pain for you however i can share the weight of it - know that I along with your entire knitting tea party friends will help you carry this weight and will be surrounding you and yours with love and compassion. with love and countless hugs --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pleased to hear David is feeling a bit better. Yes, we know Spot here too. Do you know 'Hairy Maclary from Donaldson's Dairy'?


Not that particular book but Hairy Maclary yes.

Reading a bit here but not commenting. David is slowly getting better. Long way to go but getting there. We are at one brothers second place. Out in the country beautiful setting-I'd better take you some photos at some point. Not even mobile phone access. In a local library for now, until David gets too tired. But he has a work AGM Sunday which he has to attend and provide a report for so he is trying to get that done.
Another brother and his family (the niece who stayed with for 6 months last year) are heading to China for a few weeks and have just offered us there place while they are away so just a couple of nights at our place and into their place. Maybe by then we will have some extra rooms available (even one will be nice).


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Oh Sonja, I am so sorry for the loss of your son. We will keep Simon and your whole family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Keep forgetting to mention.....many of you probably already know about the iphone app KnitCompanion but I just discovered it last night. OMG! I love it! Also began using "Drop Box" on my phone and on laptop; have them synched. If you haven't checked out KnitCompanion you really should. I had heard about it but at the time had a Samsung phone and couldn't load it. So glad I now have gone back to iphone.


And an android version came out recently- just after my knitting friend passed away as she had asked me to tell her when it came out so it was one of those sad moments to think she didn't need telling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


So very very sorry Sonya- the positive thing is you have such fun memories of his last morning. Sitting here in the library with tears in my eyes for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think we would all feel a little unnerved julie - no definite answers does not help. --- sam


Thank you Sam for your understanding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is quite a cruise. does she fly home from sydney? --- sam


I assume, but don't know for sure, she mentioned several plans for their time in Australia, but nothing specific.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, it will be as, even asleep on lounge beside me, she is great company.


I know how empty my life would be without Ringo- he is constantly with me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Saw first post didn't go through. My niece and her DH live on 23rd Street about 4 blocks away from the explosion. Another reason to move out of NY. Everyday there's something happening.


Gosh 4 blocks is close. Very scary. Glad you dont live there anymore and are happy where you are. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sonja - my heart is heavy with sadness at your news. we could say that now he is out of pain and in a better place but i am not sure that helps a whole lot right now. i wish i could bear the pain for you however i can share the weight of it - know that I along with your entire knitting tea party friends will help you carry this weight and will be surrounding you and yours with love and compassion. with love and countless hugs --- sam


Ditto to the above. Oh Sonja I am so so sorry to hear this news. Sending love and hugs to your whole family. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think it is legal in Georgia unless prescribed by a doctor. LOL...believe me if it helped I would do it too! LOL I have to admit right this minute I am free from pain. The Tylenol 3 (with codiene) didn't put me to sleep but I feel pretty darn good right now. Haven't felt so pain free in over 2 weeks! Sweet relief! Trouble with the pain pills though is I'm not suppose to drive when taking them. Oh well....who cares as long as I'm not hurting like I have been lately!


I am glad you have some relief. Constant pain can really drag a person down. Take care and I hope things improve quickly for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sonja, I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. My eldest son is a Simon too and it breaks my heart to think of what you're going through right now. I'm so glad your last hours with him were happy and filled with laughter. Sending you all the love and hugs in the world, dear friend. We are here for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie & Fan, this was in our newspaper this morning and I thought it might interest you. It was taken about 1952 when the cheap passages to Australia and New Zealand were in vogue.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my oven full of tomatoes, making the roasted tomatoe sauce again, we loved it last year. I thought there were more tomatoes ready but they were still too firm so will have wait a few days. I think I will just pop thus batch in the freezer until I do the next one & can it all at once
> I've also got a batch of cherry tomatoes roasting, I'll do them until almost dry to use in salads.
> 
> Talked to DS2 this morning, still not feeling well, he went to Lloyd to the doctor my DIL goes to, still no real answers but he ordered a whole bunch of tests that should be back when he returns to the local doctor on Thursday. He's getting really disgusted with this as he hoped to do a lot of work during his time off, thankfully he has 2 weeks off this time as he worked his last week for a coworker, otherwise he would have to head back to work tomorrow


I am glad he has gone to a doctor who is doing tests to get to the bottom of his problem.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


So sorry to hear this Sonja. My deepest condolences to you and all your family at this sad time.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Sonja, I am so sorry to read this terrible news. There are no words to console you at a time like this. Just know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that with the passage of time the good memories of happier times will help soothe the tremendous pain you are feeling. Sending big hugs across the seas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Julie & Fan, this was in our newspaper this morning and I thought it might interest you. It was taken about 1952 when the cheap passages to Australia and New Zealand were in vogue.


 :sm24: My mum came out here from England in 1950 all by herself at age 26.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going on 7am and for some reason my eyes popped open at 6am. 

Should get out of bed. Been on facebook for an hour and now here.


Check in later.????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie & Fan, this was in our newspaper this morning and I thought it might interest you. It was taken about 1952 when the cheap passages to Australia and New Zealand were in vogue.


 :sm24: I think it was happening still in 1956 when we came out. I know there were ever so many children we in First Class just never saw, we had hoped to travel on a one class ship but she was damaged on a sailing to Britain and the Shipping Line rebooked us First, much to my parents annoyance.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: My mum came out here from England in 1950 all by herself at age 26.


I can't imagine travelling 1/2 way around the world alone, especially back then when no one could keep in contact except by letter & only phoned in emergencies. Brave girl,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of my tote bags that I didn't sell


They are so gorgeous. I think you could sell them on KP for knitting bags. Do they let you sell things other than knit items? If so, go for it.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Oh Sonja I'm so sorry to read of his passing. He is at peace. Prayers for you and yours. Warm and gentle hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I think it was happening still in 1956 when we came out. I know there were ever so many children we in First Class just never saw, we had hoped to travel on a one class ship but she was damaged on a sailing to Britain and the Shipping Line rebooked us First, much to my parents annoyance.


My Australian born parents returned to Australia as 10 pound poms in 1960 in time for me to start school- I turned 5 three months after we arrived here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine travelling 1/2 way around the world alone, especially back then when no one could keep in contact except by letter & only phoned in emergencies. Brave girl,


I agree, very brave. She was supposed to travel with a friend., but the friend pulled out. Anyway mum met up with 2 other girls on the ship and the 2 of them all travelled and worked their way to Outback Queensland. Mum even worked on a sheep station for quite a while (I have the photos of her on a horse there) and then they ended up in a small town in Queensland and all 3 met their future husbands there. That is where I was born, then we moved down here when I was 5. When mum and dad got married (he was Scottish) they went back to UK to see their families and mum was frozen! She has never gone back since.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My Australian born parents returned to Australia as 10 pound poms in 1960 in time for me to start school- I turned 5 three months after we arrived here.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: My mum came out here from England in 1950 all by herself at age 26.


Wow Sugarsugar. That's amazing. My grandfather did the same from England to Canada as a little boy. He had been orphaned. My grandma came over from England to Canada as a really wee one with her sister. The older sister was about 8 and I think grandma was 3 or 5 yrs. old. Wish I had gotten more details on that. They married later in life and only had sons. Six boys. Was your mum also orphaned? Grandma never talked about it but grandpa told me he'd had all his teeth removed as a young man and grandma wanted to take care of him so they got married. He didn't mention romance, but perhaps they were already boyfriend and girlfriend or maybe just a marriage of convenience. Grandma on this side was a hard lady and I'm sure it was her upbringing as a servant for a wealthy family.

I'm sure you've gotten as many details as possible from you mom. If not, try to think of anything you want to know and get it down for posterity. I do have much more information on my mother's side of the family and I treasure it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, I thought of you the whole time I was on my trip and what you have been facing. I know that words just can't suffice, but as they are all we have, please accept our love at this most difficult time. I know we are all there with you in our thoughts and in our prayers. My sincere condolences dear friend. Big Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sugarsugar. That's amazing. My grandfather did the same from England to Canada as a little boy. He had been orphaned. My grandma came over from England to Canada as a really wee one with her sister. The older sister was about 8 and I think grandma was 3 or 5 yrs. old. Wish I had gotten more details on that. They married later in life and only had sons. Six boys. Was your mum also orphaned? Grandma never talked about it but grandpa told me he'd had all his teeth removed as a young man and grandma wanted to take care of him so they got married. He didn't mention romance, but perhaps they were already boyfriend and girlfriend or maybe just a marriage of convenience. Grandma on this side was a hard lady and I'm sure it was her upbringing as a servant for a wealthy family.
> 
> I'm sure you've gotten as many details as possible from you mom. If not, try to think of anything you want to know and get it down for posterity. I do have much more information on my mother's side of the family and I treasure it.


Aaaw a sad but happy ending story about your grandparents. Such a huge move back in the day. No my mum wasnt orphaned or anything like that. She was 26 years old when she came. I think just to have a new start in a warmer new place after the war years also. It would have been sooo hard though to leave her family like that. I know there were many many letters to and fro and her brother and sister came with their spouses a few times for holidays also but not for quite a few years. I could never have done all my mum has done.... she is amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> My Australian born parents returned to Australia as 10 pound poms in 1960 in time for me to start school- I turned 5 three months after we arrived here.


 :sm11:


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Sonja, my deepest sympathy. Having gone through it twice in the last three years, I know nothing can help.  I am here for you. Jackie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw a sad but happy ending story about your grandparents. Such a huge move back in the day. No my mum wasnt orphaned or anything like that. She was 26 years old when she came. I think just to have a new start in a warmer new place after the war years also. It would have been sooo hard though to leave her family like that. I know there were many many letters to and fro and her brother and sister came with their spouses a few times for holidays also but not for quite a few years. I could never have done all my mum has done.... she is amazing.


The trip from England to Canada is certainly nowhere as long as the trip to New Zealand. Do you know how long it took?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The trip from England to Canada is certainly nowhere as long as the trip to New Zealand. Do you know how long it took?


I am pretty sure it was a 6 week trip.

I also have mum's cabin trunk here at my place. :sm11:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sonja, I am so sorry, you have all our love and support. I can not imagine what you are going through. Just knowing a child at any age is suffering and fighting anything for a parent is so very hard.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well!


Thanks, but I didn't. Was still awake at 2.30. Don't know what time I finally fell asleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well my week has turned interesting, and not in a good way. As you know i am sharing a house with friends who live upstairs. Unfortunately, their doctor has basically ordered them to move into a ground level place, which means i will also be moving, not that i want to. Not real happy as this place is great. However, i have options available nearby, if needed, just without my furbaby. She would go to live with seniors. That is my main option, and probably the one i will take.


Can you find someone else to share the house rather than move? Or is it possible that you would switch with your friends..they live downstairs and you up?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Sonja, I am so sorry for your loss. Know that we are all here for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy reworked, I am so sorry you have to move and may have to rehire your pet. That would be so hard.
Sam, interesting. I've never thought of making my own gluten free bread. Use to make my own bread when the kids were home. Even ground my own flour. Thank you. With Fall on the way maybe I'll give it a try. I'll bookmark recipes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Maya is a Velcro dog also. She is always by my side. When Gwen Skyped me, she saw her curled up on my bed by my left shoulder looking out the window.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, I am sorry you experienced such devastating loss twice in the last three years. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sonja, just read of your loss. I am sending you a gentle, loving hug and my deepest condolences. Continued prayers for you and your family. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My Australian born parents returned to Australia as 10 pound poms in 1960 in time for me to start school- I turned 5 three months after we arrived here.


?10 pound poms?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, my deepest sympathy. Having gone through it twice in the last three years, I know nothing can help. I am here for you. Jackie


OMG, that's terrible.my condolences to you too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Sincere condolences to you and your family. We are here when you need us. Prayers and hugs for you all .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well my week has turned interesting, and not in a good way. As you know i am sharing a house with friends who live upstairs. Unfortunately, their doctor has basically ordered them to move into a ground level place, which means i will also be moving, not that i want to. Not real happy as this place is great. However, i have options available nearby, if needed, just without my furbaby. She would go to live with seniors. That is my main option, and probably the one i will take.


Sorry that you have to move so soon after getting settled there. I hope you get something suitable soon and that you are able to take fur baby or at least stay close.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?10 pound poms?


It was a government subsidised scheme which meant your passage to Australia/New Zealand only cost £10. You were guarenteed a job, but you had to stay with it for 2 years.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sonja, you have been in my thoughts all day, I can't begin to imagine what you and your family are going through. It is so outside the scheme of things for a child to go before you. My DH can't understand how I can be so upset over someone I don't 'know' but we are real friends on this site and we do 'know' each other well, I think so anyway. Please lean on us whenever you need to, there will always be someone to listen and there are also those amongst us who have been here before you and really do understand what you are going through...my sympathies are with them too, it must be the worst thing in the world that can happen to a mother or father. {{{hugs}}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mimosa baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size. 

Made a headband to match and making booties will post the set when done boots. ☺

Leftover ball no labels


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> 
> Made a headband to match and making booties will post the set when done boots. ☺
> 
> Leftover ball no labels


So happy you got some of your boxes! You utterly amazed me how fast you knit! Every outfit is so adorable! Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, but I didn't. Was still awake at 2.30. Don't know what time I finally fell asleep.


That is not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Maya is a Velcro dog also. She is always by my side. When Gwen Skyped me, she saw her curled up on my bed by my left shoulder looking out the window.


It gives new meaning to the phrase: 'dogging your footsteps'! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?10 pound poms?


The passage cost 10 pounds - poms for rosy cheeked like a Pomegranate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sweet. Like the stripes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree (re the stitches) Of course Sonja's work is amazing anyway. If I had just half her natural skills I'd be satisfied! LOL But hey, for what I do I guess I'm satisfied anyway. One of these days I'm going to do the Portuguese Knitting class I purchased to see if it ups my speed. I'm set on "slow mode"; guess it fits me for now. 



oneapril said:


> Thanks, Gwen, I was able to download this. Sonja's stitches look so much more dimensional than either of the examples look, don't you think? Maybe it is the type of yarn (or simply her Ninja magic knitting??).
> 
> Any advice about this stitch, Sonja?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> liz - have you thought of trying to contact the author of the pattern or the magazine it was in? --- sam


Just to let you know, I heard from the UK this morning and they sent me the complete pattern. Great service.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie & Fan, this was in our newspaper this morning and I thought it might interest you. It was taken about 1952 when the cheap passages to Australia and New Zealand were in vogue.


Thank you Kate, It is an interesting piece and we have friends who came here from England via the ten pound scheme.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The passage cost 10 pounds - poms for rosy cheeked like a Pomegranate.


Pom also stands for Prisoner of mother England, as in the convicts who were sent to Australia.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang Heather. Sorry you are going to have to move again especially since you like the place and can have your furbaby. Wishing you the very best in finding another place AND one that will allow your furbaby if possible.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well my week has turned interesting, and not in a good way. As you know i am sharing a house with friends who live upstairs. Unfortunately, their doctor has basically ordered them to move into a ground level place, which means i will also be moving, not that i want to. Not real happy as this place is great. However, i have options available nearby, if needed, just without my furbaby. She would go to live with seniors. That is my main option, and probably the one i will take.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja my most sincere condolences. Wrapping you and all family in love and prayers. Can not imagine the loss of a child.


Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Having seen your home/apt. Sam I agree it is perfect, especially since you do have access to attic and basement for storage. Close enough for sure for family support yet separate for privacy and having your own place.



thewren said:


> some of those tiny houses are wonderful - i actually wouldn't mind having one - over a full basement so i have room for all my yarn. lololololol
> 
> what i live in is an attach car and a half garage which never had any inside connection to where heidi and family live. they turned the garage into a one bedroom/full bath + a stack wash/dryer. the kitchen is on end of the living room - double sink, d/w, apartment sized four burner stove/oven and a just right for me size fridge - bedroom with walk-in closet makes it complete. i don't have a lot of storage space but i do have access to a quite large attic space. the garage was 18'X22" - i think heidi planned quite well to get all in that amount of space she did. i am comfortable and that is what counts. and we can be out of each other's hair with no effort. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks like a cool place to visit Sam.


thewren said:


> if you are unsure about your next vacation you might try this in williamstown, arkansas. --- sam
> 
> https://arkencounter.com/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure Sam but will check into it.



thewren said:


> i'm wondering if you can download it onto a desk top computer? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

well said Sam.



thewren said:


> sonja - my heart is heavy with sadness at your news. we could say that now he is out of pain and in a better place but i am not sure that helps a whole lot right now. i wish i could bear the pain for you however i can share the weight of it - know that I along with your entire knitting tea party friends will help you carry this weight and will be surrounding you and yours with love and compassion. with love and countless hugs --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sugar sugar It's very interesting reading about your family and how they arrived in Australia. 
My father and his parents and sisters arrived in NZ from Scotland in 1922, mums parents 1923 from England, and my husbands father from Ireland also 1922, his mother from Scotland 1927. Their main reasons for leaving were the turmoil of World War One. 
It seems the word Pom has a few meanings, another one is P.O.H.M. as prisoner of his/her Majesty. So sad that even for very minor crimes people were shipped off to the far flung colonies and forced into many years of hardship.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a call from doc office and my thyroid levels were low so he has called in a new prescription of my thyroid meds. Also want to come back in when fasting to check my sugar levels. Hmmmmm....may explain why I've been so tired the past few months.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...what are 10 pound poms? If this is a "auto correct error" I sure have no idea what it should be either. EDIT: no need to respond as others have and I now know.



darowil said:


> My Australian born parents returned to Australia as 10 pound poms in 1960 in time for me to start school- I turned 5 three months after we arrived here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...what are 10 pound poms? If this is a "auto correct error" I sure have no idea what it should be either.


Hi Gwen It cost $10 for English people to travel to Aussie and New Zealand on a special scheme back in 1950s. KateB posted a newspaper clipping a few pages back. 
Hope you get some answers from your tests hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops auto correct 10 pounds not dollars lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maya is beautiful too! Could really get a sense of her personality when seeing her on Skype. What a sweetie. Also got quite a laugh from Joy as she said I looked more like her than her twin sister did! So, I've now decided we are sister from another mother....LOL. Of course might better say triplets as I'm *much* heavier than Joy and I do believe taller too. sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16: Just more of me to hug & love.


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Maya is a Velcro dog also. She is always by my side. When Gwen Skyped me, she saw her curled up on my bed by my left shoulder looking out the window.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gorgeous!


gagesmom said:


> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> 
> Made a headband to match and making booties will post the set when done boots. ☺
> 
> Leftover ball no labels


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good one Julie. Also love your phrase Sassafras..."velcro dog". 


Lurker 2 said:


> It gives new meaning to the phrase: 'dogging your footsteps'! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie and Kate and Fan....had no idea what it meant.


Lurker 2 said:


> The passage cost 10 pounds - poms for rosy cheeked like a Pomegranate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent!


budasha said:


> Just to let you know, I heard from the UK this morning and they sent me the complete pattern. Great service.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! Now I do recollect that many people were "sent" to Australia were prisoners.


Fan said:


> Pom also stands for Prisoner of mother England, as in the convicts who were sent to Australia.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sonja, you have been in my thoughts all day, I can't begin to imagine what you and your family are going through. It is so outside the scheme of things for a child to go before you. My DH can't understand how I can be so upset over someone I don't 'know' but we are real friends on this site and we do 'know' each other well, I think so anyway. Please lean on us whenever you need to, there will always be someone to listen and there are also those amongst us who have been here before you and really do understand what you are going through...my sympathies are with them too, it must be the worst thing in the world that can happen to a mother or father. {{{hugs}}}}


I'm glad mine isn't the only DH who thinks this way & when I suggest meeting people I've talked to on the internet he thinks I've really lost my mind. I just didn't tell him I was meeting Jackie(Bubba Love) for coffee. I think her husband felt the same way????
I've also been thinking of Sonja today, so very sad, no one should have to outlive their children.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my! Now I do recollect that many people were "sent" to Australia were prisoners.


I read a series of books about Austraila & the convicts. I can't remember the name of them but there were 3 or 4 books from the late 1700's to present day. Really interesting history
10£ is a pretty good deal for passage, I don't think there was a break like that for people coming to Canada.
My ancestors came from Scotland & Ireland about 1840 & DHs grandfather came from England in 1908, or thereabouts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you got the pattern.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read a series of books about Austraila & the convicts. I can't remember the name of them but there were 3 or 4 books from the late 1700's to present day. Really interesting history
> 10£ is a pretty good deal for passage, I don't think there was a break like that for people coming to Canada.
> My ancestors came from Scotland & Ireland about 1840 & DHs grandfather came from England in 1908, or thereabouts.


Looks like a few of us on the tea party have a similar ancestry, very interesting reading.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, not hard to be taller than me as I barely make 5' now. But I'm up to 160 with steroids so doubt you are that much heavier.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got a frantic call from DHs cousins wife this morning, she has to work 3-11 shift at the nursing home & her SIL who agreed to babysit left her high & dry. The husband works away for weeks at a time. So I have to pick up Sarah-9 yrs- from school & then take her home at bedtime & stay til Anna gets home. I feel sorry for Anna, they do this to her too often at the last minute so I always help her when I can.
I spent the morning cleaning up in the garden, dug out 2/3 of the corn patch, 5 wagon loads so far, the horse is in his glory & my back is broken???? I will not plan so much next year, I will not......????I tell myself that every fall!
Well, I better get cleaned up so I can do a few errands inTown before I have to be at the school.
Tomorrow the GKs comein the evening until the next evening & both have school Thursday, I will have to get my act together to get 2 of them ready & do GDs long hair, boys are sure easier to get ready????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope thyroid med will help energy level.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad mine isn't the only DH who thinks this way & when I suggest meeting people I've talked to on the internet he thinks I've really lost my mind. I just didn't tell him I was meeting Jackie(Bubba Love) for coffee. I think her husband felt the same way????
> I've also been thinking of Sonja today, so very sad, no one should have to outlive their children.


My hubby was the same when I first "met" Joan MsVette, but he now thinks it's great having friends across the seas and loves to hear what's going on with everyone. We are family! and the modern version of pen pals.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just heard news that Brad and Angelina are divorcing. Don't know what you all think, but I'm amazed they lasted 10 years.
I'm not a fan of hers at all, surprised Brad didn't walk out first.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, nice of you to help cousin out, especially on short notice. Enjoy grands.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* I'm 5'5' IF I stand really tall and unfortunately hit 245 lbs when weighed yesterday. Have gained 85 lbs the past 6 years (actually 105 lbs but did lose 20 lbs of it). Disgusting but lack of mobility has really affected my weight tremendously. Six years ago I was very, very active; worked out at gym 3-4 days a week and also was asst. soccer coach and did drills with the soccer team. Doctor said the hypothyroidism can possibly be cause of recent weight gain. Hoping that the increase of meds will help get some of it off. Oh well, it is what it is. Just more of me to love!



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, not hard to be taller than me as I barely make 5' now. But I'm up to 160 with steroids so doubt you are that much heavier.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello everyone just like to say a big thank you for all the love and support . Julie , and Jackie who has gone through what we are going through not once but twice life is definitely not fair .yesterday my son was so poorly and it was awful to watch him gasping for breath thank fully they got him sedated . I was so proud of my youngest son who came and sat with his brother , he said his goodbyes and stayed with his brother even though he was broken hearted
Now it's time to start taking one day at a time again . I might not chatter as much as I normally do for a while but no doubt I will become a chatterbox again sometime in the future 
Fan I often wondered why they were called poms 
I won't ask why Brits are called Sheila's 
I have a Velcro dog too


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Sonja there are no words to comfort you, I am so sorry to hear that Simon died. In my heart he lives as a very blonde small boy so full of confidence . Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of my tote bags that I didn't sell


What are the sizes of the bags. I like the denim boot one and the one with the little brown bird. Did you do the machine embroidery? The green and white checked one, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good one Julie. Also love your phrase Sassafras..."velcro dog".


 :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Condolences to the family. My heart hurts for your loss.

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, very proud of your younger son and his ability to be with Simon. Yes, Mishka is a Velcro dog and I am glad she is there to comfort you. Hugs brave lady.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you Sis.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another busy day and just reading through... Sat and had a little cry when I got a moment, just for everything lately. I don't know if I feel better...but I'm not going to bother anyone about my small problems right now. Keeping all in my thoughts, sending light & love.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Another busy day and just reading through... Sat and had a little cry when I got a moment, just for everything lately. I don't know if I feel better...but I'm not going to bother anyone about my small problems right now. Keeping all in my thoughts, sending light & love.


They are problems to you, whether big or small, so you can keep 
them private or share as you wish, but I hope all turns out well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja...I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved son. Thankful that he shared some happy moments with you before he passed away. He truly loved you. I think he wanted to bless you with those happy moments in his final day so that this part of him could live on in your heart. Matthew and I send our hugs and love to you. As you look at the drawing of Mishka, know that Matthew put a lot of love and feelings into each stroke just like we do with each of our stitches. He truly wanted to lift you up in a way he knew how.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The bags are all different sizes but about 14 x 18 inches. Yes, I do the machine embroidery. They are all fully lined and I consider them strong. I use them for groceries and I have never had one split or loose a handle. I personally like the little smaller ones rather than some like 18x20 or so because the packers get them too heavy for me to carry. I can give you exact measurements if you wish. I am so pleased that you like my bag.
Marilyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?10 pound poms?


Actually mentioned in that newspaper article that Daralene posted. In a move to encourage people from the UK subsidised boat fares were available. 10 pounds to get out here. a Pom over here is an English person (back then England to us downunder was any of the main island of the UK). So a 10 pound pom was someone who emigrated from England under this scheme. So seemed rather to defeat the purpose to bring Mum and Dad back. But now with 4 children in tow I doubt whether they could have afforded to return if not for this scheme.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from doc office and my thyroid levels were low so he has called in a new prescription of my thyroid meds. Also want to come back in when fasting to check my sugar levels. Hmmmmm....may explain why I've been so tired the past few months.


 Gwen, be prepared that when you start taking thyroid it takes a long time before it "kicks" it and it does it so slowly that it is almost impossible to notice the difference. Just one day I woke up and said that indeed I was feeling better. It took me over a month to get to that point. Hope you feel better soon, not just pain free but all over better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was a government subsidised scheme which meant your passage to Australia/New Zealand only cost £10. You were guarenteed a job, but you had to stay with it for 2 years.


You knew more than me! 
And many of the ones who came out to Adelaide ending up living in Elizabeth a new town started in 1955-including us. Meant to be a satellite city always seperate from the Adelaide. As kids we had 5 landmarks on the first half or so of the drive. Now surprise surpise it is all built up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, hugs. Glad you could release some of the emotion. If we can help let us know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Pom also stands for Prisoner of mother England, as in the convicts who were sent to Australia.


When I read Julie's explanation which I had never heard I looked up Wikipedia and they said Julie's was the most likely- that yours (which as soon as I read it realized the one was trying to remember is actually not likely to be correct). And why would South Australia or New Zealand use this term? We never had convicts and I don't think NZ did either did they?

Here is the relevant section of Wikipedia
Pommy or Pom[edit]
The terms Pommy, Pommie and Pom, in Australia, South Africa and New Zealand usually denotes an English person (or, less commonly, people from other parts of the UK).[6] The Oxford Dictionary defines their use as "often derogatory"[7] but after complaints to the Australian Advertising Standards Board regarding five advertisements poking fun at "Poms", the board ruled in 2006 that these words are inoffensive, in part because they are "largely used in playful or affectionate terms".[8] The New Zealand Broadcasting Standards Authority made a similar ruling in 2010.[9] Despite these rulings, the terms are considered offensive and derogatory by many British, regardless of context.

There are several folk etymologies for "Pommy" or "Pom". The best-documented of these is that "Pommy" originated as a contraction of "pomegranate".[10][11] According to this explanation, "pomegranate" was Australian rhyming slang for "immigrant" ("Jimmy Grant").[12] Usage of "pomegranate" for English people may have been strengthened by a belief in Australia that sunburn occurred more frequently among English immigrants, turning those with fair skin the colour of pomegranates.[13] Another explanation - now generally considered to be a false etymology - was that "Pom" or "Pommy" were derived from an acronym such as POM ("Prisoner of Millbank"), POME ("Prisoner of Mother England") or POHMS ("Prisoner Of Her Majesty's Service").[14] However, there is no evidence that such terms, or their acronyms, were used in Australia when "Pom" and "Pommy" entered use there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops auto correct 10 pounds not dollars lol!


Yes that was why I wrote pounds! No idea how to get the pound symbol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I read Julie's explanation which I had never heard I looked up Wikipedia and they said Julie's was the most likely- that yours (which as soon as I read it realized the one was trying to remember is actually not likely to be correct). And why would South Australia or New Zealand use this term? We never had convicts and I don't think NZ did either did they?
> 
> Here is the relevant section of Wikipedia
> Pommy or Pom[edit]
> ...


That's really interesting, you learn something new every day on here thanks for sharing. I only ever was told it meant prisoner etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my! Now I do recollect that many people were "sent" to Australia were prisoners.


After you lot upped and left England without anywhere to send their prisoners. After they lost America as a place to dump the wicked wicked people who stole a handkerchief or a loaf of bread just to survive they looked round for somewhere else and decided that Botany Bay (around where Sydney now is) looked a good spot.
All the East coast (including Tasmania) had convict settlements and developed initially becuase of these. Perth and Adelaide were both settled without convicts but Perth went bankrupt and started taking in convicts to keep the settlement going- I believe much to England's relief becuase I think transportation had already stopped to the Eastern colonies by then and they yet again needed to find somewhere for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I read Julie's explanation which I had never heard I looked up Wikipedia and they said Julie's was the most likely- that yours (which as soon as I read it realized the one was trying to remember is actually not likely to be correct). And why would South Australia or New Zealand use this term? We never had convicts and I don't think NZ did either did they?
> 
> Here is the relevant section of Wikipedia
> Pommy or Pom[edit]
> ...


We had some who managed to cross the Tasman escaping the convict settlements, but were never a Penal Colony. I believe my son-in-law is a descendant of an escaped Tasmanian criminal (he was not over-joyed when he found that out!). I've always heard the Pomegranate explanation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* I'm 5'5' IF I stand really tall and unfortunately hit 245 lbs when weighed yesterday. Have gained 85 lbs the past 6 years (actually 105 lbs but did lose 20 lbs of it). Disgusting but lack of mobility has really affected my weight tremendously. Six years ago I was very, very active; worked out at gym 3-4 days a week and also was asst. soccer coach and did drills with the soccer team. Doctor said the hypothyroidism can possibly be cause of recent weight gain. Hoping that the increase of meds will help get some of it off. Oh well, it is what it is. Just more of me to love!


Low thyroid sure explains both tiredness and weight gain. Hopefully increasing your levels will help with both.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

He is that, Sam!


thewren said:


> sorry for the dreary day but glad you enjoyed the soup. cudos to your husband for making it - sounds like a keeper. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello everyone just like to say a big thank you for all the love and support . Julie , and Jackie who has gone through what we are going through not once but twice life is definitely not fair .yesterday my son was so poorly and it was awful to watch him gasping for breath thank fully they got him sedated . I was so proud of my youngest son who came and sat with his brother , he said his goodbyes and stayed with his brother even though he was broken hearted
> Now it's time to start taking one day at a time again . I might not chatter as much as I normally do for a while but no doubt I will become a chatterbox again sometime in the future
> Fan I often wondered why they were called poms
> I won't ask why Brits are called Sheila's
> I have a Velcro dog too


Sonya come as you feel like it, chat as you feel up to it. We are here for you when you want to talk. It's going to be horribly hard for all of you.

Sheila is a term for women here, never heard it refer to Brits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The bags are all different sizes but about 14 x 18 inches. Yes, I do the machine embroidery. They are all fully lined and I consider them strong. I use them for groceries and I have never had one split or loose a handle. I personally like the little smaller ones rather than some like 18x20 or so because the packers get them too heavy for me to carry. I can give you exact measurements if you wish. I am so pleased that you like my bag.
> Marilyn


Don't think I said yesterday how lovely the bags were due to limited internet time.
Have now got access here so should be able to keep up reasonably easily now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had some who managed to cross the Tasman escaping the convict settlements, but were never a Penal Colony. I believe my son-in-law is a descendant of an escaped Tasmanian criminal (he was not over-joyed when he found that out!). I've always heard the Pomegranate explanation.


We of course had escaped ones here in South Australia. Wonder who had the worse trip- those who crossed the sea to you or those who braved our uncharted bush?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dearest Sonja, My heart is breaking for you. I know there is no words to say to comfort you but along with everyone else we are sending love and healing prayers go out to you and your family.

Many {{{HUGS}}} sent your way.
Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We of course had escaped ones here in South Australia. Wonder who had the worse trip- those who crossed the sea to you or those who braved our uncharted bush?


One wonders!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I've had a busy day & it got busier than expected. I had understood the GKs were coming tomorrow night but they are here tonight until Thursday. night, should be interesting, I've got 3 to get ready for school in the am & 2 girls with long hair to fix, OMG, I'll have to roll out of bed early???? I got the clothes out & lunches partly made to be somewhat organized & I better get off to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello everyone just like to say a big thank you for all the love and support . Julie , and Jackie who has gone through what we are going through not once but twice life is definitely not fair .yesterday my son was so poorly and it was awful to watch him gasping for breath thank fully they got him sedated . I was so proud of my youngest son who came and sat with his brother , he said his goodbyes and stayed with his brother even though he was broken hearted
> Now it's time to start taking one day at a time again . I might not chatter as much as I normally do for a while but no doubt I will become a chatterbox again sometime in the future
> Fan I often wondered why they were called poms
> I won't ask why Brits are called Sheila's
> I have a Velcro dog too


Sonja, we will be here whenever you feel like chattering again. 
Good that your youngest could stay with his brother. My youngest insisted on sitting with his grandpa at the end, even thought he was only 11 & he still mentions how glad he is that he stayed
It's good they managed to make Simon comfortable, that gasping is so hard on everyone 
Take care, my friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a ten pound pom? --- sam



darowil said:


> My Australian born parents returned to Australia as 10 pound poms in 1960 in time for me to start school- I turned 5 three months after we arrived here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a ten pound pom? --- sam


Read on Sam- it all will be explained!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jacklou - so sorry for the losses in your life - never easy - i hope you have lots of good memories to help ease the pain and the missing. --- sam]



Jacklou said:


> Sonja, my deepest sympathy. Having gone through it twice in the last three years, I know nothing can help. I am here for you. Jackie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - no problem is too small for us - bring them to us and use our shoulders to lean on for the time that you need to feel better. we are here for you. --- sam]


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well 3 a.m., just woke and can't seem to go back to sleep. Today is Wednesday. My adventure day. We are going to drive north to Bishop and then up into the Sierras to South Lake.p and picnic. My friend Kathleen was there yesterday and said the fall colors will knock our socks off. Then we will drive down to Lone Pine and take Kathleen to dinner, then home. So it will be a long but fun day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: I can imagine he wasnt impressed. :sm19:


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well 3 a.m., just woke and can't seem to go back to sleep. Today is Wednesday. My adventure day. We are going to drive north to Bishop and then up into the Sierras to South Lake.p and picnic. My friend Kathleen was there yesterday and said the fall colors will knock our socks off. Then we will drive down to Lone Pine and take Kathleen to dinner, then home. So it will be a long but fun day.


Golly 3am is just a tad early! :sm06: I hope you manage to get a bit more sleep then enjoy your day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well 3 a.m., just woke and can't seem to go back to sleep. Today is Wednesday. My adventure day. We are going to drive north to Bishop and then up into the Sierras to South Lake.p and picnic. My friend Kathleen was there yesterday and said the fall colors will knock our socks off. Then we will drive down to Lone Pine and take Kathleen to dinner, then home. So it will be a long but fun day.


I do hope you are able at least to rest from now, Joy. Even I find a 3a.m., start tiring!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, thinking of you in all my waking hours and carrying you in my heart 24 hrs. Sending you love.
Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Early rise here too 'Sassafrass. Got some wash, dishes, shredding and paperwork done. 

I'm going to be getting the tote from Railyn that has the peacock on it. Have run out of project bags as they are full, so can't wait to get this. She is busy moving so I'm sure it will be quite a feat for her to mail it. Moving is always so difficult.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, thank you.
Julie, ????????????
Daralene, glad you are getting peacock bag. I especially liked that one and I know you love jewel tones.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> good for you liz - i waiting to see the completed sweater modeled for us. --- sam


This is my bad luck sweater. I finished frogging and redid the armhole. Now I find that the front and back don't match :sm14: More frogging :sm23: I've been doing this one far too long. Might have it done by next summer.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Joy, have a wonderful day!! Sounds like a fun day. But getting up that early is not the best. My sleeping still has not got back to normal. I so admire people who just say I am going to bed and lay down and they fall asleep. 
Sonja, as Julie said there is always someone here to listen, talk and share a shoulder. 
Gwen, hope you get some energy back and pain gone. This pain thing as we get a little older is the pits. Sometimes it seems like a person does not know what to really do. I was so glad to resign from the old job where I was on my feet constantly because I just could not take the pain anymore. But then now the one hip has decided to get funny from the sitting and I have never had troubles with my hips. 
So not going into work the rest of the week, I am behind around the apt and then we are going to the house for the weekend to do some fall close up work. I really do not know where this summer went. Have a good day or evening all.
Great baby sweater Mel!! I have said it before and will say it again, your needles must just smoke!! Another beautiful piece of knitting, that some little one will cherish.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Early rise here too 'Sassafrass. Got some wash, dishes, shredding and paperwork done.
> 
> I'm going to be getting the tote from Railyn that has the peacock on it. Have run out of project bags as they are full, so can't wait to get this. She is busy moving so I'm sure it will be quite a feat for her to mail it. Moving is always so difficult.


Oh, you are so lucky. I think that tote is beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> This is my bad luck sweater. I finished frogging and redid the armhole. Now I find that the front and back don't match :sm14: More frogging :sm23: I've been doing this one far too long. Might have it done by next summer.


Some things just don't want to be knitted do they?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - no problem is too small for us - bring them to us and use our shoulders to lean on for the time that you need to feel better. we are here for you. --- sam]


Thanks, and I didn't mean to sound vague (though realize I did). I'm tired and feeling frustrated lately, just feeling fed up with some things I can't change at the moment. I also have somehow gotten a cut on the inside of my mouth which is super annoying. I took my denture out early last night and rinsed with salt water. It's a bit better this morning but I'll leave it out a while longer as we're supposed to go out to eat this weekend for an anniversary celebration and I don't want it causing any trouble or getting worse. I'm sure it was a slip or rub and it will be fine. But all of that pales when I see what others here are facing. I will ask for good thoughts for my DD#2 as she's working on a big hurdle right now. Thanks. :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Marilyn. I had been on 88mg of Levothyroxin already and they just increased it to 100mg a day. Also went in again this morning to have AC1 (or is it A1C) check (sugar) and I am NOT diabetic...yea! I've also gotten schedule a stress test just to make sure all is good. It will next Wed.


Railyn said:


> Gwen, be prepared that when you start taking thyroid it takes a long time before it "kicks" it and it does it so slowly that it is almost impossible to notice the difference. Just one day I woke up and said that indeed I was feeling better. It took me over a month to get to that point. Hope you feel better soon, not just pain free but all over better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I'm getting the green check one with quote on it. I debated between it and the peacock one. Loved both....heck...loved them all!Doesn't she do beautiful work? I can't wait to get it also.


Cashmeregma said:


> Early rise here too 'Sassafrass. Got some wash, dishes, shredding and paperwork done.
> 
> I'm going to be getting the tote from Railyn that has the peacock on it. Have run out of project bags as they are full, so can't wait to get this. She is busy moving so I'm sure it will be quite a feat for her to mail it. Moving is always so difficult.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It really is amazing what earlier generations had to put up with- no wonder so few lived to an old age.


Isn't that the truth, I don't know how the homesteaders did it. DHs dad was born on the homestead 3 miles south of us in 1916, delivered by his dad during a terrible snow storm so no doctor could come & he was the first so neither mom or dad had any experience other than with farm animals. The women sure had a hard life, them men worked very hard but I think the women even harder


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those good thoughts for DD2 are headed out now!

Sometimes I think we just get overloaded with "stuff" and it is a struggle to be positive. I know that is true for me. And, the "stuff" doesn't have to be "big stuff"....just an accumulation of small things. "Stuff" is "stuff" though and sometimes just being able to vent or cry releases the burden just enough so we can carry on.



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, and I didn't mean to sound vague (though realize I did). I'm tired and feeling frustrated lately, just feeling fed up with some things I can't change at the moment. I also have somehow gotten a cut on the inside of my mouth which is super annoying. I took my denture out early last night and rinsed with salt water. It's a bit better this morning but I'll leave it out a while longer as we're supposed to go out to eat this weekend for an anniversary celebration and I don't want it causing any trouble or getting worse. I'm sure it was a slip or rub and it will be fine. But all of that pales when I see what others here are facing. I will ask for good thoughts for my DD#2 as she's working on a big hurdle right now. Thanks. :sm01:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are amazing! FIVE wagon loads in one morning!! Plus everything else you do. I feel very very lazy. LOL. Very good of you to help out Anna.


The wagon isn't that big????, my FIL built it to go behind the quad, it's about 3 X4 feet but really holds quite a bit & is a great back saver around the yard & garden


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, and I didn't mean to sound vague (though realize I did). I'm tired and feeling frustrated lately, just feeling fed up with some things I can't change at the moment. I also have somehow gotten a cut on the inside of my mouth which is super annoying. I took my denture out early last night and rinsed with salt water. It's a bit better this morning but I'll leave it out a while longer as we're supposed to go out to eat this weekend for an anniversary celebration and I don't want it causing any trouble or getting worse. I'm sure it was a slip or rub and it will be fine. But all of that pales when I see what others here are facing. I will ask for good thoughts for my DD#2 as she's working on a big hurdle right now. Thanks. :sm01:


Sorry things aren't going great lately, hope it sorts itself out quickly.
Having a sore in your mouth is so annoying, seems your tongue must irritate it all the time.
Hope things go well for your daughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, I don't know how the homesteaders did it. DHs dad was born on the homestead 3 miles south of us in 1916, delivered by his dad during a terrible snow storm so no doctor could come & he was the first so neither mom or dad had any experience other than with farm animals. The women sure had a hard life, them men worked very hard but I think the women even harder


At least they had an idea of what to do and expect from the animals. But imagine going thru labour with no one but you equally inexperienced husband- and in time when child birth had nothing to do with the husband.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the heads up Marilyn. I had been on 88mg of Levothyroxin already and they just increased it to 100mg a day. Also went in again this morning to have AC1 (or is it A1C) check (sugar) and I am NOT diabetic...yea! I've also gotten schedule a stress test just to make sure all is good. It will next Wed.


No diabetes is good. Especially with all your other issues.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it was a bit of a stressful morning but I got them all fed, watered & out the door. It's nice & quiet in the house now, whew????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well 3 a.m., just woke and can't seem to go back to sleep. Today is Wednesday. My adventure day. We are going to drive north to Bishop and then up into the Sierras to South Lake.p and picnic. My friend Kathleen was there yesterday and said the fall colors will knock our socks off. Then we will drive down to Lone Pine and take Kathleen to dinner, then home. So it will be a long but fun day.


Sounds like a wonderful day out but a lot of driving. Have a great time!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the heads up Marilyn. I had been on 88mg of Levothyroxin already and they just increased it to 100mg a day. Also went in again this morning to have AC1 (or is it A1C) check (sugar) and I am NOT diabetic...yea! I've also gotten schedule a stress test just to make sure all is good. It will next Wed.


That's good news, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I'm getting the green check one with quote on it. I debated between it and the peacock one. Loved both....heck...loved them all!Doesn't she do beautiful work? I can't wait to get it also.


She sure does lovely work. .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it was a bit of a stressful morning but I got them all fed, watered & out the door. It's nice & quiet in the house now, whew????


Was it french pleats, bunches, ponytails??? :sm09:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Sitting south of Birmingham, AL after taking a load to Canton, MS on Monday. Got an empty move to Atlanta on Tuesday, decided to take a break at the truck stop that has a dog area so Lila could be off the leash. Checked the board and was #3, so decided enough driving. So now I wait. And work on my socks. 

Frogged the box heel I had on one of the socks. Didn't like the way it looked of fit. Took out the afterthought one and frogged back to the original size. I'll stick with the Fish Lip Kiss heel. Only one sock needs some additional rounds before it's ready for a heel. That was Sunday. Bought batteries for the Ott light and man is it bright. Crocheted a child sized hat that evening. 

Sorry to hear that so many of us are feeling poorly. Healing prayers are sent to all who need them. Most of us are living with chronic pain but we still get up each day and get our stuff done. Sometimes I think the big pharms and the medical profession want to keep us that way. One of my meds was causing muscle weakness, double and blurry vision, plus overall tiredness. Feel so much better off of it. No money for finding a cure for anything. Off my soapbox. 

Ready for a nap. Lila woke me up before 6 wanting to go out. She peed, came back in and not a half hour, wanted back out. She stood on the bumper, looked around, sniffed and came back inside. Couple minutes later wanted out again. No good telling her I had to sleep! She whined so let her out again. This time #2 after pacing back and forth a bit. Got back into her bed and sound asleep while I tried to go back to sleep. Did manage another couple hours. Silly dog!

Back to the sock. Using Kollage squares and they are sharp so careful going on this one. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sonja, you have been in my thoughts all day, I can't begin to imagine what you and your family are going through. It is so outside the scheme of things for a child to go before you. My DH can't understand how I can be so upset over someone I don't 'know' but we are real friends on this site and we do 'know' each other well, I think so anyway. Please lean on us whenever you need to, there will always be someone to listen and there are also those amongst us who have been here before you and really do understand what you are going through...my sympathies are with them too, it must be the worst thing in the world that can happen to a mother or father. {{{hugs}}}}


Thank you Kate I agree we do know each other well the ups and the downs . The support from everyone is really appreciated


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Found this little free pattern on ravelry cute little booties 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blumenschuhchen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Our esteemed Sam asked me to post this:

Sometimes, men just don't know when to keep their mouths shut!



On their wedding night, the young bride approached her new husband and asked for $20.00 for their first lovemaking encounter. Her husband readily agreed.

This scenario was repeated each time they made love, for more than 40 years, with him thinking that it was a cute way for her to afford new clothes and other incidentals that she needed.

Arriving home around noon one day, she was surprised to find her husband in a very drunken state.

During the next few minutes, he explained that his employer was going through a process of corporate down-sizing, and he had been let go. It was unlikely that, at the age of 59, he'd be able to find another position that paid anywhere near what he'd been earning, and therefore, they were financially ruined.

Calmly, his wife handed him a bank book which showed more than forty years of steady deposits and interest totaling nearly $1 million.

Then she showed him certificates of deposits issued by the bank which were worth over $2 million, and informed him that they were one of the largest depositors in the bank. 

She explained that for more than three decades she had “charged” him for sex, these holdings had multiplied and these were the results of her savings and investments.

Faced with evidence of cash and investments worth over $3 million, her hus- band was so astounded he could barely speak, but finally he found his voice and blurted out, “If I'd had any idea what you were doing, I would have given you all my business!”

That's when she shot him.

You know, sometimes, men just don't know when to keep their mouths shut!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Was it french pleats, bunches, ponytails??? :sm09:


Just one ponytail & one braid???? Nothing fancy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sitting south of Birmingham, AL after taking a load to Canton, MS on Monday. Got an empty move to Atlanta on Tuesday, decided to take a break at the truck stop that has a dog area so Lila could be off the leash. Checked the board and was #3, so decided enough driving. So now I wait. And work on my socks.
> 
> ...


Do you like the sharp square needles? I love them, I have interchangables as well as DPNs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Found this little free pattern on ravelry cute little booties
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blumenschuhchen


Cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our esteemed Sam asked me to post this:
> 
> Sometimes, men just don't know when to keep their mouths shut!
> 
> ...


????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from mjs:

The Haircut

Blessed are those
that can give without
remembering, and
take without forgetting.


One day a florist went
to a barber for
a haircut.


After the cut, he asked about his bill,
and the barber replied, 'I cannot
accept money from you;
I'm doing
community service
this
week.' The florist was pleased and left the
shop.


When the barber
went to open his shop
the next morning,
there was a 'thank you' card and a
dozen roses waiting for him at
his door.


Later, a cop
comes in for a haircut,
and when he
tries to pay his bill, the barber again replied,
'I cannot accept money from you;
I'm doing community
service this
week.' The cop was happy and left
the shop.

The
next morning when the barber went
to
open up, there were a 'thank you' card and a
dozen donuts waiting for him at his
door.




Then
a Congressman came in for a
haircut,
and when he went to pay his bill, the barber again
replied, 'I cannot accept money
from you; I'm doing community
service this week.'
The Congressman
was very happy and left the
shop.



The next morning,
when the barber went
to open up, there
were a dozen Congressmen lined up waiting
for a free haircut.



And that, my
friends, illustrates the
fundamental
difference between the citizens of our country
and the politicians who
run it.

As
Ronald Reagan
said: "BOTH POLITICIANS AND DIAPERS NEED
TO BE CHANGED OFTEN AND FOR THE SAME
REASON!"


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our esteemed Sam asked me to post this:
> 
> Sometimes, men just don't know when to keep their mouths shut!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Set is done
So cute.

Mimosa baby cardigan jacket 
Carla baby head band 
And 
Baby hug boots 

all by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our esteemed Sam asked me to post this:
> 
> Sometimes, men just don't know when to keep their mouths shut!
> 
> ...


Too funny :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Set is done
> So cute.
> 
> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket
> ...


Very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Set is done
> So cute.
> 
> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket
> ...


Very cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice purchases. Hope you find gas easily in Atlanta.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sitting south of Birmingham, AL after taking a load to Canton, MS on Monday. Got an empty move to Atlanta on Tuesday, decided to take a break at the truck stop that has a dog area so Lila could be off the leash. Checked the board and was #3, so decided enough driving. So now I wait. And work on my socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Set is done
> So cute.
> 
> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket
> ...


Such a cute set.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautifully executed Mel.


gagesmom said:


> Set is done
> So cute.
> 
> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Very cute Mel. 
Hi all, a busy few days coming up. The school holidays begin tomorrow, so we have 3 guests for next 4 days to enjoy.
My cousins are arriving 4pm tomorrow and I've been out hunter gathering at supermarket to feed them and us. My fridge is groaning with good food and will be cooking up a storm tomorrow for a nice dinner. They love my corned beef I make, with honey mustard sauce. Dessert will be pavlova meringue cake with fresh fruit salad. Coffee at the ready for them too. We don't drink booze these days, so they always bring what they like, which is fine by us too.
They're great company and we have lots of laughs together. 3 generations of cousins together is a glorious mix lol!
Just got to do some housework and Hamills Hotel will be ready for entertainment.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Very cute Mel.
> Hi all, a busy few days coming up. The school holidays begin tomorrow, so we have 3 guests for next 4 days to enjoy.
> My cousins are arriving 4pm tomorrow and I've been out hunter gathering at supermarket to feed them and us. My fridge is groaning with good food and will be cooking up a storm tomorrow for a nice dinner. They love my corned beef I make, with honey mustard sauce. Dessert will be pavlova meringue cake with fresh fruit salad. Coffee at the ready for them too. We don't drink booze these days, so they always bring what they like, which is fine by us too.
> They're great company and we have lots of laughs together. 3 generations of cousins together is a glorious mix lol!
> Just got to do some housework and Hamills Hotel will be ready for entertainment.


Have a great time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those good thoughts for DD2 are headed out now!
> 
> Sometimes I think we just get overloaded with "stuff" and it is a struggle to be positive. I know that is true for me. And, the "stuff" doesn't have to be "big stuff"....just an accumulation of small things. "Stuff" is "stuff" though and sometimes just being able to vent or cry releases the burden just enough so we can carry on.


I think you said it better than I did! I'm definitely on overload. I'm doing my best to keep Mt. Sorlenna from erupting... :sm23:

Super glad the A1C was good and hope the new meds help.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, my deepest sympathy. Having gone through it twice in the last three years, I know nothing can help. I am here for you. Jackie


I know you still miss them. It was such a pleasure to have you and your DH join us for KAP this year. Hugs to both of you for enduring this as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sitting south of Birmingham, AL after taking a load to Canton, MS on Monday. Got an empty move to Atlanta on Tuesday, decided to take a break at the truck stop that has a dog area so Lila could be off the leash. Checked the board and was #3, so decided enough driving. So now I wait. And work on my socks.
> 
> ...


Nice haul there. I chuckled at Lila. Quite a character, though I know not funny when you are trying to sleep.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautifully executed Mel.


I agree!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> The bags are all different sizes but about 14 x 18 inches. Yes, I do the machine embroidery. They are all fully lined and I consider them strong. I use them for groceries and I have never had one split or loose a handle. I personally like the little smaller ones rather than some like 18x20 or so because the packers get them too heavy for me to carry. I can give you exact measurements if you wish. I am so pleased that you like my bag.
> Marilyn


They are lovely bags. If I'd been there I would have definitely bought at least one.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Have a great time.


Thank you Pacer, looking forward to it too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Enjoy your company, Fan. 

Marilyn, the bags are fabulous! Hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

First of all, hugs and prayers winging out to each one who's in need of them.

The projects which you all have been posting are so well done and pretty. Thanks for sharing them. 

We are finally able to cook hot meals in the newly, but not yet completely, remodeled kitchen at Elm. Our folks are grateful not to be eating bagged meals for every one they receive here. And I am so glad not to have to prep over 100 such meals each day for most of the last 2 weeks. They have been so patient--Thank God!! There is a patch of floor tiles that needs to be grouted but they are under the prep table and not continually being walked on. The workman is only available in the middle of the day just prior to food service time, so not at all feasible for either of us.

There is still some cleaning up of the details, but we will get through them--just not before Don, Tim and I leave for Illinois this Friday. Don's class reunion to celebrate their 55 years since graduation is this year. My class did not get its act together to organize one for our same reunion year. Oh, well. . . . LOL

We'll be gone until sometime Monday evening and Tim will return to class on next Tuesday. The last time he went home with us was when my older brother passed away nearly 10 years ago. We flew for that one and were in 2 planes and in each of 3 airports twice in 3 days, and Tim was barely 8 yo.

I won't have any opportunities to be in contact with y'all so there will soo-o-o-o-o many posts to catch up with when we get back. I don't know if I'll be able to get back yet again tomorrow. I've been canning and freezing tomatoes which seem to be trying to make up for being so late in ripening in the garden. Have also dehydrated a number of trays of okra for soups this winter and also a bunch of tomatoes, too. I did get some cucumbers but don't even remember if I got any pickles made. Some days got nearly swallowed in food service, you know?

The heroin epidemic here in Trumbull county is taking or destroying so many lives and reputations this year. One of Susan's professional volunteers who is in some leadership role in one of the local ''sober'' houses shared with me that 4 men from his place had OD'ed this last weekend. They each survived, thanks to the narcan interventions, but they were close cals for each of them. Statistics indicate that we are losing 22 lives a month to heroin ODs just here in this county.

Remember us in your prayers for safe travel over these next days, please.

Ohio Joy

:sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, sounds as if you are all ready and well organized. Have fun!!!
Sorlenna go ahead and erupt, some days that is the only thing that helps. Been there and done that as the saying goes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So well said, Daralene. You and your family have been on my mind, too, Sonja, constantly. Big hugs from me, too.


Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, thinking of you in all my waking hours and carrying you in my heart 24 hrs. Sending you love.
> Big Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Very cute Mel.
> Hi all, a busy few days coming up. The school holidays begin tomorrow, so we have 3 guests for next 4 days to enjoy.
> My cousins are arriving 4pm tomorrow and I've been out hunter gathering at supermarket to feed them and us. My fridge is groaning with good food and will be cooking up a storm tomorrow for a nice dinner. They love my corned beef I make, with honey mustard sauce. Dessert will be pavlova meringue cake with fresh fruit salad. Coffee at the ready for them too. We don't drink booze these days, so they always bring what they like, which is fine by us too.
> They're great company and we have lots of laughs together. 3 generations of cousins together is a glorious mix lol!
> Just got to do some housework and Hamills Hotel will be ready for entertainment.


Hope you have a great visit. I've never had corned beef, I'm going to try it one if these days


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> First of all, hugs and prayers winging out to each one who's in need of them.
> 
> The projects which you all have been posting are so well done and pretty. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> ...


Joy, I'm glad they are getting the kitchen nearly done for you. You work so hard hopefully this will make things easier.
I hope you have a great vacation & visit at the reunion. Safe travels
Terrible about all the drug problems. I heard on the news last night Vancouver us having a terrible time with a new form of morphine, can't think if the name just now but lots of deaths as its so much stronger. & now it's moving to other parts if the country.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, good news about the A1c, I would hate to be diabetic.
DS got some tests results back today, I'm a little worried, he is hypothyroid, his iron is low (he eats lots if meat)& some tests appear like he's got some kind if autoimmune thing going on. I tried to phone a friend who is a doctor to pick his brain tonight but he wasn't home. He has an appointment tomorrow & I would like to go with him but he didn't seem keen to have me come.

I'm really tired tonight, I didn't sleep well night before last & then last night DHs cell phone rang at 4am & woke us up-a#%#+£€ telemarketer!???? & I was up early. Just got the kids to bed & DH told me he's going duck hunting at 5am so I will have to get both kids ready & out the door in the morning. Only Zachary has school tomorrow


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Fan, sounds as if you are all ready and well organized. Have fun!!!
> Sorlenna go ahead and erupt, some days that is the only thing that helps. Been there and done that as the saying goes.


Oh, no, that would just add to the trouble!

I talked to DD#2 earlier. Things seem to be moving forward, though a way to go. We may not know anything certain until the first of the year. I do appreciate the good thoughts.

I'm crocheting tonight, still the same project, but it's also moving along. So far, so good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you have a great visit. I've never had corned beef, I'm going to try it one if these days


Thank you Bonnie, corned beef is a piece of beef which has been put into a salt brine (the Corning) and you buy it already corned. I rinse it in cold water first. 
You need a big pot, cover meat with water and bring to boil, repeat this a couple of times to remove excess brine.
Then I cover it in water again and add, peppercorns, bay leaves, honey, apple cider vinegar, and a sliced onion. I slowly simmer it for several hours and it is very tender to eat. It's very nice cold also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm glad they are getting the kitchen nearly done for you. You work so hard hopefully this will make things easier.
> I hope you have a great vacation & visit at the reunion. Safe travels
> Terrible about all the drug problems. I heard on the news last night Vancouver us having a terrible time with a new form of morphine, can't think if the name just now but lots of deaths as its so much stronger. & now it's moving to other parts if the country.


And we have an extra strong Heroin on the streets here resulting in a dramatic increase in ODs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> First of all, hugs and prayers winging out to each one who's in need of them.
> 
> The projects which you all have been posting are so well done and pretty. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> ...


Good news about the cooked meals and the kitchen renovations Joy 
But the heroin situation is bad I don't understand why people destroy there lives with any time of drug at all 
Hope you all have a safe and enjoyable trip and reunion


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, good news about the A1c, I would hate to be diabetic.
> DS got some tests results back today, I'm a little worried, he is hypothyroid, his iron is low (he eats lots if meat)& some tests appear like he's got some kind if autoimmune thing going on. I tried to phone a friend who is a doctor to pick his brain tonight but he wasn't home. He has an appointment tomorrow & I would like to go with him but he didn't seem keen to have me come.
> 
> I'm really tired tonight, I didn't sleep well night before last & then last night DHs cell phone rang at 4am & woke us up-a#%#+£€ telemarketer!???? & I was up early. Just got the kids to bed & DH told me he's going duck hunting at 5am so I will have to get both kids ready & out the door in the morning. Only Zachary has school tomorrow


That sure sounds like an appointment that you should with him for- two heads are good as one person remembers things the other doesn't. And in our case David often asks questions I don't think to ask but would struggle to give an answer to or puts a new light on things. But often David doesn't understand what is going on so me hearing is helpful then.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> So well said, Daralene. You and your family have been on my mind, too, Sonja, constantly. Big hugs from me, too.


Thank you April


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, corned beef is a piece of beef which has been put into a salt brine (the Corning) and you buy it already corned. I rinse it in cold water first.
> You need a big pot, cover meat with water and bring to boil, repeat this a couple of times to remove excess brine.
> Then I cover it in water again and add, peppercorns, bay leaves, honey, apple cider vinegar, and a sliced onion. I slowly simmer it for several hours and it is very tender to eat. It's very nice cold also.


We do much the same but use brown sugar. And throw carrots in as well with the onion whole.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The drugs out there are just horrific. We have a big problem here with meth amphetimine known as P, locally. It's disgusting, ruining lives and contaminating houses where it is cooked up. I watch Border Security on tv and is amazing what comes in via the mail and other means. The dogs used to detect drugs do a fabulous job, but the stuff still gets into our country.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> We do much the same but use brown sugar. And throw carrots in as well with the onion whole.


Yummy! I put honey in it last time I made it as ran out of sugar and it worked well. Like the carrots idea too, sounds good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 21 September '16

Another beautiful 90° day - a little overcast this morning but a beautiful afternoon and evening. While Heidi and Bailee went to Ft. Wayne shopping for home coming dresses Gary and the boys went over to grandma's so the boys could ride bikes and Gary could mow Phyllis's yard. The new mower just fits in the new truck. I don't think it takes very long for Gary to mow her yard.

Slept late - took a shower and spent the rest of the afternoon and evening knitting on the baby blanket. I wish I could knit like melody or Sonja or some of the rest of you but I am not a fast knitter. The blanket is 174 sts wide - seventeen repeats of the pattern plus two plus two salvage sts. I will finish this section tomorrow - that will mean two of every color are done - that will be 140 rows so far. That should put me about half way. I will be glad when it is over. I would like it to be finished by the time someone goes down to see the baby.

Slow Cooker BBQ Brisket

This slow cooker beef brisket is incredibly easy, cooks itself, and full of flavor thanks to the simple homemade barbecue sauce!

Posted by Michelle 
Yield: 8 to 10 servings
Total Time: 14 hours

Ingredients:

For the Spice Rub and Brisket:
½ cup (99 grams) dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons minced chipotle chiles in adobo sauce
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon paprika
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons black pepper
1 (4- to 5-pound) brisket roast, fat trimmed to ¼-inch thick and scored lightly

For the Sauce:
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 yellow onion, finely chopped
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon minced chipotle chiles in adobo sauce
2 garlic cloves, minced
½ cup (120 ml) water
¼ cup (68 grams) ketchup
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
¼ teaspoon liquid smoke
Salt and pepper, to taste

Directions:

Prepare the Rub and Brisket::

1. In a medium bowl, stir together the dark brown sugar, chipotle chiles, cumin, paprika, salt, and pepper. Rub the sugar mixture all over brisket. Cover with plastic wrap and let sit at room temperature for 1 hour or refrigerate for up to 24 hours.

2. Prepare the Sauce: Heat the oil in large skillet over medium-high heat until shimmering. Cook the onion until softened, about 5 minutes. Add the tomato paste and cook until beginning to brown, about 1 minute. Stir in the chili powder, chipotle chiles, and garlic and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. 
Cooking the brisket:

3. Pile the onion mixture in the middle of a 6-quart slow cooker and top with an inverted loaf pan (you can use a metal loaf pan or stack two disposable aluminum loaf pans). Pour the water around the loaf pan. Place the brisket, fat-side-up, on top of the loaf pan. Cover, and cook until a fork inserted into the brisket can be removed with no resistance, 7 to 8 hours on high or 10 to 12 hours on low.
Finishing the brisket:

4. Transfer the brisket to a 9x13-inch baking dish, cover with foil, and let rest for 30 minutes. Remove the loaf pan from slow cooker and pour the onion mixture and accumulated juices into a large bowl and skim the fat. You should have about 2 cups defatted juices; if you have less; add water to make 2 cups.)

5. Transfer the brisket to a cutting board, slice thinly across grain, and return to the baking dish. Pour 1 cup of reserved defatted juices over the sliced brisket. Whisk the ketchup, vinegar, and liquid smoke into the remaining juices, and season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve, passing the sauce at the table.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/slow-cooker-bbq-brisket/

Faux Spaghetti

For those on a keto diet, pasta is out of the question. So in place of the noodles, thinly sliced cabbage is a great stand in and creates an amazing tasting dish (although not surprising it does taste a lot like cabbage rolls

Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 15 mins
Total time: 25 mins
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 head green cabbage
¼-1/2 butter or margarine (as needed to saute the cabbage)
½ cup water
3 cups Marinara sauce
1 lb ground beef
Salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

1. Remove outer leaves from cabbage and the core. Thinly slice entire head.

2. In a large skillet melt butter and add cabbage and water. Cover and cook, stirring occasionally until tender, about 12 minutes.

3. Meanwhile brown the meat in another skillet. Once fully cooked drain and then stir in the pasta sauce.

4. Toss with cabbage and season to taste with salt and pepper.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/faux-spaghetti/

Marinara Sauce

A basic marinara sauce is a staple in any Italian cooking. Yes, store bought is easier, but spending a few extra minutes making a big batch of sauce will (1) make future meals quicker to prepare (freeze sauce in 1 or 2 cup portion sizes) and, (2) you are in control of what ingredients go in (and don't go in!) to the sauce.
Adding veggie purées is a great way to add more vitamins, texture and flavor to the sauce. I always have a bunch of ¼ cup servings of a variety of veggie purées in my freezer, ready to pop into any sauce I make. Use on pasta, as a pizza sauce, or as a dip for your favorite crusty bread.

Author: Marla Hingley 
Prep time: 20 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 50 mins
Serves: 6

Rich tomato sauce perfect for all your pasta recipes.

Ingredients

2 Tbsp olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
¾ cup onions, finely chopped
3 cups GF tomato sauce
1 lg can diced tomatoes, drained (approx. 2 cups)
6 oz can GF tomato paste
1 tsp sugar
1 bay leaf
2 Tbsp GF beef bouillon (omit for Vegetarian)
1 tsp GF Worcestershire sauce (omit for Vegetarian)
2 tsp dried basil
2 tsp dried oregano
½ cup dry red wine, optional
Salt and pepper to taste
For added thickness and vitamins, add some vegetable purées: try ¼ cup carrot puree + ¼ cup red pepper purée.

Instructions

1. Sauté onion and garlic in olive oil until soft.

2. Add remaining ingredients and bring to a simmer. Stir occasionally, allowing to simmer for 15-30 minutes.

3. For a smoother sauce, remove bay leaf then run sauce through a food processor or immersion blender.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/marinara-sauce/

How To Prepare Vegetable Purées by Marla Hingley

Tools You'll Need

Large stock pot with steamer/basket (you could also use a rice cooker)
Immersion Blender, Food processor, or Blender (immersion blender works the best)
Containers to freeze purées (plastic baby food containers with lid, ice cube trays, muffin tins, snack size zipper-style baggies)

Veggies To Try

Beets
Broccoli
Butternut Squash
Carrots
Cauliflower
Parsnip
Peas
Red Pepper
Spinach
Sweet Potato
Instead of steaming you can also roasting these veggies to create a richer flavor.

Cook & Purée

1. Using one type of veggie at a time, wash, trim ends, peel (if applicable), cut off any imperfections, then cut into large chunks. Use enough of the veggie to fill your pot, then cover and cook until soft.

2. You can let the veggies cool, or you can purée them while they are still warm. If using a food processor or blender, and the veggies aren't blending well, just add a bit of water until the mixture starts puréeing smoothly (this is why the immersion blender is best, as you don't need to add any water).

3. Once cool, scoop into containers (1/4-1/2 cup portion sizes), label, then freeze.

Adding Purées To Your Recipes

Defrost in the microwave the amount you think you can add to your recipe without altering the flavor.

When making a batch of spaghetti sauce, I would use about ½ carrots, ½ cup cauliflower, and ¼ cup red pepper purées. You could even add a ¼ cup of spinach - but just be careful as too much spinach can really alter the flavor.

Also, try to make sure you don't alter the color of your recipe. For example, if you're making a white cream sauce, don't add spinach or red pepper - instead you could add cauliflower.

Recipe Ideas

Here are a few ideas of purées to include in your favorite recipes (add one or more different types of veggies - it's all up to you!)

Macaroni & Cheese: Butternut Squash, Cauliflower
Spaghetti Sauce: Carrot, Red Pepper, Cauliflower, Broccoli
Tuna Salad: Cauliflower
Burgers: Carrot, Red Pepper
Stew: Anything!
Quesadillas: Butternut Squash, Cauliflower, Carrot (mix in with the cheese)

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/how-to-prepare-vegetable-purees/

Bangkok Mall Pasta

Kris Yenbamroong, the chef at L.A.'s Night + Market and Night + Market Song, calls this "mall pasta" because it reminds him of the spaghetti available in the '90s-era Italian restaurants in Bangkok's shopping plazas-places where you could find spaghetti stir-fried with ketchup on the menu. He says that the holy trinity in this dish is the salty-pungent combination of fried garlic, anchovies and chile that permeates the noodles. He cautions: "Using dry pasta is crucial because a fresh noodle won't hold up to the rigors of the hot wok."

CONTRIBUTED BY KRIS YENBAMROONG
TOTAL TIME: 45 MIN
SERVINGS: 2

INGREDIENTS

4 ounces spaghetti
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
One 2-ounce tin anchovies packed in oil, anchovies finely chopped and oil reserved
2 tablespoons minced garlic plus 2 tablespoons thinly sliced garlic
1 tablespoon minced Thai bird chile with seeds
1/2 yellow bell pepper, thinly sliced
1 1/2 tablespoons oyster sauce
1 1/2 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
1 teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoons whole pink peppercorns
Pinch of ground white pepper
1/4 cup torn basil leaves, plus small whole leaves for garnish

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. In a large pot of salted boiling water, cook the pasta until al dente. Drain, reserving 1/4 cup of the pasta water.

2. In a wok, heat the olive oil.  

3. Add the anchovies, anchovy oil, minced garlic, chile and bell pepper and stir-fry over moderately high heat until the bell pepper is softened, about 3 minutes.

4. Add the pasta, reserved pasta water, oyster sauce, soy sauce and sugar and cook, tossing, until the sauce is slightly thickened, about 2 minutes.

5. Add the sliced garlic, pink peppercorns, white pepper and torn basil leaves and toss.

6. Serve topped with whole basil leaves.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Bright-fruited Gamay.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/bangkok-mall-pasta?xid=NL_DAILY070516ViewRecipe

BAKED SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS

Spaghetti & Meatballs is a perfect family friendly meal. Baked Spaghetti & Meatballs is cooked in one pan, topped with lots of cheese, and baked until hot, bubbly, and melted ooey gooey!

Author: Joy in Every Season

INGREDIENTS

Meatballs (I used about 1½ dozen homemade meatballs) **Meatballs were fully cooked
24 oz jar marinara sauce (I used San Marzano Sauce)
½ yellow onion (diced)
3 cloves garlic (crushed)
1 tsp Italian seasoning
2 TBSP olive oil
¾ # spaghetti noodles
1-2 cups grated cheese (I used half colby-jack, half mozzarella)
½ cup grated parmesan

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In large cast iron skillet, sauté onions in olive oil over med/low heat. Add in garlic and continue sautéing until onions are tender.

2. Add cooked meatballs.

3. Add marinara sauce and tsp Italian seasoning.

4. Heat over med/low heat for about 20-30 minutes.

5. In separate large pot, cook spaghetti noodles according to package directions (under cook by 2 minutes).

6. With large slotted spoon, scoop meatballs from sauce and set aside.

7. Scoop cooked spaghetti (with large slotted spoon) into marinara sauce.

8. Add in about ½ cup pasta cooking water. Gently stir until pasta is fully coated with sauce.

9. Add cooked meatballs to top of spaghetti.

10. Top with grated cheese & parmesan cheese.

11. Bake at 350* for approx 20-30 minutes or until hot and bubbly and cheese is melted.

http://www.joyineveryseason.com/main-dishes/baked-spaghetti-meatballs/

BAKED SPINACH MEATBALLS WITH POMEGRANATE GLAZE

The spinach adds an earthy flavor and nutritious quality to these meatballs. Baking the meatballs not only lowers the calories, but actually amplifies the flavor as well. The pomegranate glaze adds a festive and sweet but tart finish to this dish.

AUTHOR NINA SAFAR 
30 MIN DURATION
20 MIN COOK TIME
10 MIN PREP TIME
8 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

Meatballs:
1 sweet onion, diced
1 tablespoon olive oil
3 cloves garlic, diced
1 cup of frozen spinach, defrosted and strained of all liquid
1 pound ground beef
2 eggs
½ cup bread crumbs
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon Montreal steak seasoning

Pomegranate Glaze:
1 cup pomegranate juice
¼ cup brown sugar
¼ cup balsamic vinegar
1 teaspoon corn starch + 1 teaspoon water

PREPARATION

Meatballs:

1. Sauté onion and garlic in oil until tender. Add spinach and sauté until cooked through.

2. Remove from heat and combine with beef in large mixing bowl.

3. Add eggs, bread crumbs and spices to beef mixture.

4. With wet hands, form 1-inch balls using a tablespoon scooper.

5. Place in oven on greased baking sheet on 400°F for 20 minutes until slightly browned

6. Once it's cooked, glaze with pomegranate sauce. Serve with toothpicks on a platter with additional sauce for dipping. (Can also be served as main dish over quinoa or rice, garnished with fresh parsley.)

Pomegranate Glaze

1. Bring all ingredients to a boil, then simmer until a glaze forms and thickens.

As seen in Joy of Kosher with Jamie Geller Magazine
Fall 2013, subscribe here!

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/baked-spinach-meatballs-with-pomegranate-glaze/

I'll be on tomorrow morning - before I start to knit. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending good thoughts and tons of healing energy to you and yours sonja - don't forget we have your back. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret . I think I might become the opposite to chatty as I'm trying to distract myself this morning . It's all quiet here to quiet .
> I knew that about Sheila's I meant to but women and it was to late to change once I realised what I had put .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good thoughts and inspirational energy zooming her way. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, and I didn't mean to sound vague (though realize I did). I'm tired and feeling frustrated lately, just feeling fed up with some things I can't change at the moment. I also have somehow gotten a cut on the inside of my mouth which is super annoying. I took my denture out early last night and rinsed with salt water. It's a bit better this morning but I'll leave it out a while longer as we're supposed to go out to eat this weekend for an anniversary celebration and I don't want it causing any trouble or getting worse. I'm sure it was a slip or rub and it will be fine. But all of that pales when I see what others here are facing. I will ask for good thoughts for my DD#2 as she's working on a big hurdle right now. Thanks. :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you imagine doing the laundry on a wash board? they did work hard. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, I don't know how the homesteaders did it. DHs dad was born on the homestead 3 miles south of us in 1916, delivered by his dad during a terrible snow storm so no doctor could come & he was the first so neither mom or dad had any experience other than with farm animals. The women sure had a hard life, them men worked very hard but I think the women even harder


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it can be hard when you are not used to it. heidi is usually stressed by the time everyone is in the car to go to school. personally - i would let them ride the bus. sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it was a bit of a stressful morning but I got them all fed, watered & out the door. It's nice & quiet in the house now, whew????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some great purchases there. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sitting south of Birmingham, AL after taking a load to Canton, MS on Monday. Got an empty move to Atlanta on Tuesday, decided to take a break at the truck stop that has a dog area so Lila could be off the leash. Checked the board and was #3, so decided enough driving. So now I wait. And work on my socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love this julie - and it is so true. ronnie got it right on this one. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:
> 
> The Haircut
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute melody - some baby is going to look really cute in this. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Set is done
> So cute.
> 
> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you have a great visit and help cleaning up the kitchen. --- sam



Fan said:


> Very cute Mel.
> Hi all, a busy few days coming up. The school holidays begin tomorrow, so we have 3 guests for next 4 days to enjoy.
> My cousins are arriving 4pm tomorrow and I've been out hunter gathering at supermarket to feed them and us. My fridge is groaning with good food and will be cooking up a storm tomorrow for a nice dinner. They love my corned beef I make, with honey mustard sauce. Dessert will be pavlova meringue cake with fresh fruit salad. Coffee at the ready for them too. We don't drink booze these days, so they always bring what they like, which is fine by us too.
> They're great company and we have lots of laughs together. 3 generations of cousins together is a glorious mix lol!
> Just got to do some housework and Hamills Hotel will be ready for entertainment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those statistics are terrible - and sad.

prayers for you to have safe travels and that you all have a great time. 55 years - i don't think i would recognize anyone.

great news about the new kitchen. --- sam


jheiens said:


> First of all, hugs and prayers winging out to each one who's in need of them.
> 
> The projects which you all have been posting are so well done and pretty. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget the cabbage. --- sam

i hope jonibee doesn't mind - these are three recipes that she shared with us sometime ago.

I have three different recipes for Corn Beef the first one being : #1...

Homestyle Cornbeef with Dilled Cabbage...

2 1/2 to 3 1/2 lb. corn beef brisket, water , 1/4 cp. honey, 2 tbl. Dijon style mustard, 1 med. head cabbage, cut into 8 wedges, 3 tbl. margarine or butter (softened) 1 1/2 tsp. chpd. fresh dill or 1/2 tsp. dried dillweed
Place corn beef brisket in a Dutch oven add water to cover . cover tightly; simmer 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours or until meat is tender. Remove brisket from the cooking liquid and place fat side up on rack in broiler pan so surface of meat is 2-3" from heat; Combine honey and 1 tbl. mustard; brush half of the mixture over the brisket; broil 3 minutes. Brush remaining mixture & continue to broil for 2 minutes, or until brisket is glazed. Meanwhile steam cabbage 15-20 minutes or until tender. Combine remaining mustard with butter & dill; spoon over hot cabbage wedges. Carve brisket diagonally across the grain into thin slices and serve with the cabbage. Makes three 3-ounce servings per pound of beef brisket. I will post the other two individually...

Recipe #2. Braised Cornbeef with Horseradish Gravy..

4 lbs. beef brisket, 1/2 tsp. pepper, 1 tbl. Canola oil, 6 carrots,(diced); 3 potatoes quartered;2 med onions (1 diced, the other quartered), 2 ribs celery diced (to equal 1 cp.), 1/4cp. dark brown sugar, 1 1/2 tsp. dried thyme, 2 cps. ale, 1 small cabbage cut into 8 wedges...

Heat pan with oil, add meat with 1/2 tsp. pepper and brown;Remove.. Saving drippings, add carrots, onions, potatoes, celery , brown sugar, thyme cook & stir occasionally for 7 minutes..Add the ale cook 1 min. scraping the browned bits, add meat, cover and reduce heat to low. Simmer 3 1/2 hours. Add Cabbage & cook until tender..Remove meat to platter and let stand 15 min. before cutting and place vegetables on plate. Or Oven Bake adding the mustard & brown sugar as a glaze at 350o for 50 min.to the lb. placing 1 " of water in the pan roast until for tender

Horseradish Gravy: 1/2 cp. milk, 3 tbl. prepared horseradish (squeezed dry) reserving the juice in a cup about 2 tbl..3/4 tsp. dried thyme, 1/4 tsp. pepper, 1tbl+1tsp.cornstarch, 1 tbl. minced parsley...Strain fat from cornbeef pan saving the juice...placing in a pan add the milk , horseradish, seasonings & the cornstarch cooking until boiling about 2-3 min.it will thickened

Recipe #3..Orange Corned Beef...

4-5 lbs. corned brisket of beef; water; 6 cps. orange juice; 1 lg. onion; 12 whole cloves; 8 pepercorns; 1 celery rib with leaves cut in thirds; 1 bay leaf; 1 tbsp. caraway seeds; 10 carrots, pared 7 halved; 8 small white onions; r baking potatoes pared and halved; 1 green cabbage cut into quarters...Place corn beef in a heavy kettle. Add water to cover. Bring to a boil and cover tightly. Reduce heat and simmer 1 hour. Pour off water and add orange juice plus water to cover; onion studded with the cloves, peppercorns, celery, bayleaf, and caraway seeds. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and simmer covered for 2 hours. Add carrots, onions and potatoes cook for 30 minutes. Then add cabbage and cook 30 min. longer. Serve meat with vegetables. Serves (8)..

Jonibee/ktp

Corned Beef Hash

"A combination of corned beef, potatoes, and onions. A quick and easy meal."

Recipe by Jodi McRobb
40 m6 servings434 cals

Ingredients

6 large potatoes, peeled and diced
1 (12 ounce) can corned beef, cut into chunks
1 medium onion, chopped
1 cup beef broth

Directions

1. In a large deep skillet, over medium heat, combine the potatoes, corned beef, onion, and beef broth.

2. Cover and simmer until potatoes are of mashing consistency, and the liquid is almost gone. Mix well, and serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/33129/corned-beef-hash/

Corned Beef and Cabbage

"What's more Irish than a traditional recipe for corned beef and cabbage? Serve with mustard or horseradish if desired."

Recipe by:Laria Tabul
2 h 35 m5 servings

Ingredients

3 pounds corned beef brisket with spice packet
10 small red potatoes
5 carrots, peeled and cut into 3-inch pieces
1 large head cabbage, cut into small wedges

Directions

1. Place corned beef in large pot or Dutch oven and cover with water. Add the spice packet that came with the corned beef. Cover pot and bring to a boil, then reduce to a simmer. Simmer approximately 50 minutes per pound or until tender.

2. Add whole potatoes and carrots, and cook until the vegetables are almost tender. Add cabbage and cook for 15 more minutes. Remove meat and let rest 15 minutes.

3. Place vegetables in a bowl and cover. Add as much broth (cooking liquid reserved in the Dutch oven or large pot) as you want.

4. Slice meat across the grain.

Tip: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/16310/corned-beef-and-cabbage-i/



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you have a great visit. I've never had corned beef, I'm going to try it one if these days


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks so good margaret - i hope you enjoyed it for us. the socks look great - what is the pattern? --- sam



darowil said:


> Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Super recipes Sam thank you. As for cleaning up the kitchen, the dishwasher was the best invention I think, so easy to get a lot done in one easy effort. Stu helps me get it done while I let the family relax. Yeah I know I spoil them, but they are very good to us too, when we visit them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


Dear Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear about Simon, my heart is breaking for you and your family. I'm sending lots of love to you dear sister. Love Ros xx ???? ????????????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, and I didn't mean to sound vague (though realize I did). I'm tired and feeling frustrated lately, just feeling fed up with some things I can't change at the moment. I also have somehow gotten a cut on the inside of my mouth which is super annoying. I took my denture out early last night and rinsed with salt water. It's a bit better this morning but I'll leave it out a while longer as we're supposed to go out to eat this weekend for an anniversary celebration and I don't want it causing any trouble or getting worse. I'm sure it was a slip or rub and it will be fine. But all of that pales when I see what others here are facing. I will ask for good thoughts for my DD#2 as she's working on a big hurdle right now. Thanks. :sm01:


I hope your DD finds the strength to get through this hurdle. Hugs. It is hard being a mum and not able to make things better for our kids, I know. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, I don't know how the homesteaders did it. DHs dad was born on the homestead 3 miles south of us in 1916, delivered by his dad during a terrible snow storm so no doctor could come & he was the first so neither mom or dad had any experience other than with farm animals. The women sure had a hard life, them men worked very hard but I think the women even harder


I agree I think the women had a very tough life back then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The wagon isn't that big????, my FIL built it to go behind the quad, it's about 3 X4 feet but really holds quite a bit & is a great back saver around the yard & garden


Phew, you had me worn out thinking it was a wagon like the ones for carting hay! Even so, you got a lot of work done and always do. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

darowil said:


> Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


You are making me very Hungary.. We are in Adeliade (Marion) January for the Tour Down Under . Where is your cake shop


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Dear Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear about Simon, my heart is breaking for you and your family. I'm sending lots of love to you dear sister. Love Ros xx ???? ????????????????


Thank you sister not quite sure what to do with myself at the moment but I suppose time will help


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you sister


You're welcome Sonja, I'm here if you need me. Please take care, I know that's easy for me to say, but please try. Lots of people here love you. Love Ros xxx ????????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Found this little free pattern on ravelry cute little booties
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blumenschuhchen


They look really run and cute. :sm11:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you sister not quite sure what to do with myself at the moment but I suppose time will help


You're welcome Sonja. I wish I knew what to say to comfort you, I would say one day at a time, but it's more like one second at a time. I can't stop crying, so I can only imagine that this is your worst nightmare. I'm so sorry. Lots of love and {{{{HUGS}}}} xxx ???????????? Ros


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our esteemed Sam asked me to post this:
> 
> Sometimes, men just don't know when to keep their mouths shut!
> 
> ...


Good one Sam and thanks for posting it Julie. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Set is done
> So cute.
> 
> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket
> ...


Aww, very sweet! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I think you said it better than I did! I'm definitely on overload. I'm doing my best to keep Mt. Sorlenna from erupting... :sm23:
> 
> Super glad the A1C was good and hope the new meds help.


I hope you dont erupt! But I know what you mean.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm glad they are getting the kitchen nearly done for you. You work so hard hopefully this will make things easier.
> I hope you have a great vacation & visit at the reunion. Safe travels
> Terrible about all the drug problems. I heard on the news last night Vancouver us having a terrible time with a new form of morphine, can't think if the name just now but lots of deaths as its so much stronger. & now it's moving to other parts if the country.


Ditto RE Joy....

Over here the drug ice seems to be the one taking over. Awful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We do much the same but use brown sugar. And throw carrots in as well with the onion whole.


Re Corned beef, that is how I do it as well and I also add cabbage with the carrots. YUM


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


Yummo I think we do have those here but maybe a different name. I will have to check it out.

Lovely socks. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> love this julie - and it is so true. ronnie got it right on this one. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good one Sam and thanks for posting it Julie. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you sister not quite sure what to do with myself at the moment but I suppose time will help


It is too soon to have all that figured out. As Bella's mom would say "you will have an abnormal normal." {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy... I hope all of you enjoy your time visiting with family and friends. I am so happy that the elm kitchen is almost done. Such a nice thing for everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks so good margaret - i hope you enjoyed it for us. the socks look great - what is the pattern? --- sam


I did enjoy it- much to David's amusement (or maybe bemusement) as I sat there and took photos first.
The sock pattern is one of Melissa's Club patterns from Stranded in Oz Calamity Janes Redux.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kazzza said:


> You are making me very Hungary.. We are in Adeliade (Marion) January for the Tour Down Under . Where is your cake shop


I live near Marion now- so if you are around a while maybe we could catch up. If you are here on a Sunday you could visit the lady who dyed the yarn for and designed the pattern for the socks I just posted!

Kitchener buns are available in many bakeries here (not somewhere like Bakers Delight but the small local ones).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad you are getting health issues addressed, Gwen and hope you feel better every day!



Gweniepooh said:


> And I'm getting the green check one with quote on it. I debated between it and the peacock one. Loved both....heck...loved them all!Doesn't she do beautiful work? I can't wait to get it also.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Was it french pleats, bunches, ponytails??? :sm09:


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't you love Tuesday Morning!? Hope you got some deserved rest, Kathy!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sitting south of Birmingham, AL after taking a load to Canton, MS on Monday. Got an empty move to Atlanta on Tuesday, decided to take a break at the truck stop that has a dog area so Lila could be off the leash. Checked the board and was #3, so decided enough driving. So now I wait. And work on my socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Julie!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Our esteemed Sam asked me to post this:
> 
> Sometimes, men just don't know when to keep their mouths shut!
> 
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gotta' love the Ronnie quotes!


Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:
> 
> The Haircut
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Another adorable set, Ninj!!


gagesmom said:


> Set is done
> So cute.
> 
> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds fun, Fan! Enjoy!


Fan said:


> Very cute Mel.
> Hi all, a busy few days coming up. The school holidays begin tomorrow, so we have 3 guests for next 4 days to enjoy.
> My cousins are arriving 4pm tomorrow and I've been out hunter gathering at supermarket to feed them and us. My fridge is groaning with good food and will be cooking up a storm tomorrow for a nice dinner. They love my corned beef I make, with honey mustard sauce. Dessert will be pavlova meringue cake with fresh fruit salad. Coffee at the ready for them too. We don't drink booze these days, so they always bring what they like, which is fine by us too.
> They're great company and we have lots of laughs together. 3 generations of cousins together is a glorious mix lol!
> Just got to do some housework and Hamills Hotel will be ready for entertainment.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay for a new kitchen! Hope you get a little rest in during your trip!


jheiens said:


> First of all, hugs and prayers winging out to each one who's in need of them.
> 
> The projects which you all have been posting are so well done and pretty. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I love a good brisket, so I think I will try that one. How are feeling, these days? Stronger every day, I hope!


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 21 September '16
> 
> Another beautiful 90° day - a little overcast this morning but a beautiful afternoon and evening. While Heidi and Bailee went to Ft. Wayne shopping for home coming dresses Gary and the boys went over to grandma's so the boys could ride bikes and Gary could mow Phyllis's yard. The new mower just fits in the new truck. I don't think it takes very long for Gary to mow her yard.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That looks yummy, Margaret! I know I would rather eat a Kitchener than work the stitch!! Thank you for enjoying it on our behalf!!


darowil said:


> Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your socks are very nice!!


darowil said:


> Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, kazzza - don't think we met before.


kazzza said:


> You are making me very Hungary.. We are in Adeliade (Marion) January for the Tour Down Under . Where is your cake shop


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, Daralene, Julie, thank you. It was a wonderful day. The leaves we're golden yellow in sun and some were orange. And of course the backdrop of granite mountains, streams, pines and drying flowers, and a mountain lake. I napped after lunch for about an hour and a half. We met Kathleen at 5:45 for dinner. Got to Jeanne's around 9 and I got flat tire on the 1.5 miles diré road to her house. Lectura my licencié, AAA membership, cara jets and car with her and she dromedario me home. I will post picas later.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Would love to see a photo of what you did with the bowling ball. Haven't seen that and can't picture it. So glad you had a nice time with your sister. Special time indeed.


go on Pinterest and type in bowling balls, so many diff. ideas...........


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thinking of you and sending Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That looks yummy, Margaret! I know I would rather eat a Kitchener than work the stitch!! Thank you for enjoying it on our behalf!!
> 
> :sm09:


Lord Horatio Herbert Kitchener was his name so Maryanne just informed me.
She picked up Knitting Ephemera from the library for me yesterday and read it. And this piece of information was in it-related of course to the stitch. 
And she then reminded us that the buns used to be called Berliners until WW1 when anything German had its name changed.

She also told me (from my book) that in China there is a twin tailed sheep. I tried googling it and found a bit of information about them but no views of their tails. Also have long floppy ears I think the name was. Someone apparently has knocked back an offer of 2 million dollars for his sheep! Dolan and there are only about 1,000 of them in the world. Used to be breed for meat but no longer eaten for some odd reason!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle's, hard to get sleep when dear little companion is on a different schedule. I think it's so great that you get so much knitting done and great to have it to do when you are waiting for a load. Love hearing about your adventures and seeing your photos. Glad you got off that medication that made you feel so badly. Stay well and safe as you travel our roadways.

Ohio Joy, Safe travels. Congrats on being able to cook hot food again but so sad about the addictions, overdoses, and lost lives. We were so close by as we traveled to Akron to see our friend. Sadly he passed before we even got back home. This was all due to errors/negligence. He just went in for a prostate procedure and got a really bad infection from one of the injections and aspiration pneumonia. I'm so glad we got to see him. Thought of you and Nittergma as we drove by. Wonderful work you are doing and I'm sure exhausting yet rewarding.

Sassafrass, so sorry you got a flat tire to end your beautiful day. Thank goodness you weren't out in the middle of nowhere in the desert when it happened.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Found this little free pattern on ravelry cute little booties
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blumenschuhchen


Those are adorable!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, love the one about the barber and yes, that husband should have stopped sooner.

Have to get off for a while and get some things done. Knitting is going ok. Tried the method with the cable for a lifeline but did it a little wrong. Thought the short cable would be good but it wasn't long enough, even though just for the one side of the sock, it pulled out. Won't give up trying though because it is a great idea.

Wondering how Cmaliza is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lord Horatio Herbert Kitchener was his name so Maryanne just informed me.
> She picked up Knitting Ephemera from the library for me yesterday and read it. And this piece of information was in it-related of course to the stitch.
> And she then reminded us that the buns used to be called Berliners until WW1 when anything German had its name changed.
> 
> She also told me (from my book) that in China there is a twin tailed sheep. I tried googling it and found a bit of information about them but no views of their tails. Also have long floppy ears I think the name was. Someone apparently has knocked back an offer of 2 million dollars for his sheep! Dolan and there are only about 1,000 of them in the world. Used to be breed for meat but no longer eaten for some odd reason!


So interesting. Thank you and Thank Maryanne :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lord Horatio Herbert Kitchener was his name so Maryanne just informed me.
> She picked up Knitting Ephemera from the library for me yesterday and read it. And this piece of information was in it-related of course to the stitch.
> And she then reminded us that the buns used to be called Berliners until WW1 when anything German had its name changed.
> 
> She also told me (from my book) that in China there is a twin tailed sheep. I tried googling it and found a bit of information about them but no views of their tails. Also have long floppy ears I think the name was. Someone apparently has knocked back an offer of 2 million dollars for his sheep! Dolan and there are only about 1,000 of them in the world. Used to be breed for meat but no longer eaten for some odd reason!


Well thanks for that trivia. The things we learn on here. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Sonja, I'm here if you need me. Please take care, I know that's easy for me to say, but please try. Lots of people here love you. Love Ros xxx ????????????


Hi RosD, I so agree with you and feel the same way. Wishing I was closer to her so we could just take Mishka and walk to some water somewhere and just walk or sit and look at the water. Just being together. Perhaps a whole group of us. These are the times when virtual doesn't do it but at the same time it is very special as we wouldn't even know each other. Our thoughts and prayers with love, know no distance.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> can you imagine doing the laundry on a wash board? they did work hard. --- sam


I can and did. Did my laundry in the bathtub with a washboard when we were first married and DH was a student. Used the laundromat in the city but when we moved out it was the washboard and it was also diaper time, not the disposable ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


Wow, that is sure done up pretty. Now is that the name of the club or did your daughter knit these socks? Very nice!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle's, hard to get sleep when dear little companion is on a different schedule. I think it's so great that you get so much knitting done and great to have it to do when you are waiting for a load. Love hearing about your adventures and seeing your photos. Glad you got off that medication that made you feel so badly. Stay well and safe as you travel our roadways.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Safe travels. Congrats on being able to cook hot food again but so sad about the addictions, overdoses, and lost lives. We were so close by as we traveled to Akron to see our friend. Sadly he passed before we even got back home. This was all due to errors/negligence. He just went in for a prostate procedure and got a really bad infection from one of the injections and aspiration pneumonia. I'm so glad we got to see him. Thought of you and Nittergma as we drove by. Wonderful work you are doing and I'm sure exhausting yet rewarding.
> 
> Sassafrass, so sorry you got a flat tire to end your beautiful day. Thank goodness you weren't out in the middle of nowhere in the desert when it happened.


Sorry your friend passed before you got home. At least you could see him one last time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, hoping each day gets better and that the mouth heals on time for the anniversary celebration. Sending good wishes for DD as she meets this hurdle. Hugs

LOL. I did say I had to get things done didn't I?? LOL. Well, my excuse for being back on here is I needed a cuppa'. Sounds like a good excuse to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is sure done up pretty. Now is that the name of the club or did your daughter knit these socks? Very nice!!!!


I knitted them. For a few years now i have been received yarn every 2 months along with a pattern- dyed and designed by Melissa of Stranded in Oz. It is my Christmas present each year. This years theme is purple (Maryanne's favourite colour) so as her Christmas present we gave her a membership and I get to knit up the socks for her. So I have another lot of the same yarn to knit up for myself. But this time I am doing a different pattern.

Sorry your friend passed away as you travelled home but how good that you got to see him before that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

\


darowil said:


> Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


MMmmmm, looks so good. Nice socks too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't forget the cabbage. --- sam
> 
> i hope jonibee doesn't mind - these are three recipes that she shared with us sometime ago.
> 
> ...


I really like corned beef but haven't cooked it in a long while. Always so delicious.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, deepest condolences on your friend's passing. I'm glad you got to see him.

I put the denture in this morning and I'll work with it to find a happy place for it, as the pressure on the lower right is still there but I think I can work it out. We'll see, and I still love having the bad ones gone!

Busy day at work again, so I need to get to it.

Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle's, hard to get sleep when dear little companion is on a different schedule. I think it's so great that you get so much knitting done and great to have it to do when you are waiting for a load. Love hearing about your adventures and seeing your photos. Glad you got off that medication that made you feel so badly. Stay well and safe as you travel our roadways.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Safe travels. Congrats on being able to cook hot food again but so sad about the addictions, overdoses, and lost lives. We were so close by as we traveled to Akron to see our friend. Sadly he passed before we even got back home. This was all due to errors/negligence. He just went in for a prostate procedure and got a really bad infection from one of the injections and aspiration pneumonia. I'm so glad we got to see him. Thought of you and Nittergma as we drove by. Wonderful work you are doing and I'm sure exhausting yet rewarding.
> 
> Sassafrass, so sorry you got a flat tire to end your beautiful day. Thank goodness you weren't out in the middle of nowhere in the desert when it happened.


Condolences on the passing of your friend. How sad that such a procedure turned out to have such devastating consequences.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you imagine doing the laundry on a wash board? they did work hard. --- sam


Yes, I remember my mom waiting on step-dad to fix her spin washer & doing laundry like that one whole winter. I would have left his clothes dirty til he got it working????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it can be hard when you are not used to it. heidi is usually stressed by the time everyone is in the car to go to school. personally - i would let them ride the bus. sam


These kids can't ride the bus because they don't live here full time, silly because the bus drives right past the driveway. Supposedly some insurance rules so we have to drive them in & pick them up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


Pretty socks.
We call buns like that Bismarcks but they just have jam, not whipped cream in them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Super recipes Sam thank you. As for cleaning up the kitchen, the dishwasher was the best invention I think, so easy to get a lot done in one easy effort. Stu helps me get it done while I let the family relax. Yeah I know I spoil them, but they are very good to us too, when we visit them.


It's s nice to have a dishwasher, made life's much easier when the kids were small & I was working & now when there's company. I had to get a new one last year & never thought about the racks being different from,one to another & the plates form my good dishes have a "lip" on them & wont fit between the slots???? So when I have a crowd I just use my correlle dishes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty socks.
> We call buns like that Bismarcks but they just have jam, not whipped cream in them


Edit: I see you used to call them Berliners. The people who ran our local bakery (now closed) for 2 generations were German so that may be why the name. Lots of German/Polish/ Ukrainian & Sudetan heritage around here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, my condolences on the loss of your friend. Sad to go in hospital for a "simple" procedure & have this happen.seems scary to go in for anything anymore.

Sorleena, good your mouth is better. I used to have s terrible time with cancre sores in my mouth but someone told me to get a Silvercare toothbrush, was a $25 toothbrush but so worth it, I haven't have a sore since. No idea how that works but I will just go with it. My nephew also had them & my sister got him one & another sucess so their must be something to it all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all ☺

Just caught up and asking for a few prayers. Our pets are part of our family and my boys are no exception. Deuce, Tank and Badger have been very naughty.????

Greg and his room mate have a bowl on the kitchen table with chocolates and sweets etc in it. Well one of them got it off the table and they ate all of it. Greg said it us a pretty fair size bowl. He was to take us to Gages counseling appointment today but he said he doesn't want to leave them alone. They are all feeling under the weather as you can well imagine. 

Neither Greg or I have the money at the moment to rush them to the vet. I am not going to tell Gage about it unless something horrible happens. He will he beside himself. 

I know chocolate is not good for dogs and I am hoping against hope that they will be ok. 

Please if you could all just take a moment and send up a silent prayer for my boys it would mean the world to me. ????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My 3 boys. ❤❤❤

Left to right...
Deuce, Tank and Badger


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sorry your friend passed before you got home. At least you could see him one last time.


Yes, it meant a lot to him. He rallied when he found out DH was coming. Their friendship meant so much to each of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice to see the family Mel!!

Edit: Oh my, just saw the post before the photo. Sure do hope they will be ok. My dog ate a whole box of chocolate pecan turtles but we took him to the vet. Years, well eons ago, so don't remember if they actually did anything or not. Hoping against all odds all will be ok. Will Gage still get to go for his appointment?

Must rush off again. Dentist app't.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle's, hard to get sleep when dear little companion is on a different schedule. I think it's so great that you get so much knitting done and great to have it to do when you are waiting for a load. Love hearing about your adventures and seeing your photos. Glad you got off that medication that made you feel so badly. Stay well and safe as you travel our roadways.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Safe travels. Congrats on being able to cook hot food again but so sad about the addictions, overdoses, and lost lives. We were so close by as we traveled to Akron to see our friend. Sadly he passed before we even got back home. This was all due to errors/negligence. He just went in for a prostate procedure and got a really bad infection from one of the injections and aspiration pneumonia. I'm so glad we got to see him. Thought of you and Nittergma as we drove by. Wonderful work you are doing and I'm sure exhausting yet rewarding.
> 
> Sassafrass, so sorry you got a flat tire to end your beautiful day. Thank goodness you weren't out in the middle of nowhere in the desert when it happened.


So glad you got to see your friend before he passed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending traveling mercies for you as you go to the reunion. Hope you all have fun. Glad they've almost finished the remodeled kitchen at Elm. I'm sure you are enjoying having better facility.

Will pray for your community ie the heroin situation. I had heard that Ohio in general was really plagued with this horrible drug. Also know it isn't necessarily all of Ohio but what makes the news. It is a terrible, terrible situation for those involved either by taking/using the drug and their family/friends.



jheiens said:


> First of all, hugs and prayers winging out to each one who's in need of them.
> 
> The projects which you all have been posting are so well done and pretty. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love corned beef. Only fix it about 1-2 times a year though as it is a little costly. I like to fix it with cabbage and potatoes.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you have a great visit. I've never had corned beef, I'm going to try it one if these days


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I also have hypothyroidism and RA is an autoimmune disease too. I know your DH may not want you to go with him but I would go anyway. Tell him you need to know what's going on so you can help if a situation arises. I am thankful that my jDH will go with me often and I go with him often.

I hate telemarketers. I don't even answer our landline unless I recognize the number or it shows a name I recognize. One of the last telemarkers I did answer asked to speak to me and I told them "she" meaning me had died the day before. Unreal that they call you at such a freaking early time. I'm afraid I would have had some terse words for them had I answered the phone.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, good news about the A1c, I would hate to be diabetic.
> DS got some tests results back today, I'm a little worried, he is hypothyroid, his iron is low (he eats lots if meat)& some tests appear like he's got some kind if autoimmune thing going on. I tried to phone a friend who is a doctor to pick his brain tonight but he wasn't home. He has an appointment tomorrow & I would like to go with him but he didn't seem keen to have me come.
> 
> I'm really tired tonight, I didn't sleep well night before last & then last night DHs cell phone rang at 4am & woke us up-a#%#+£€ telemarketer!???? & I was up early. Just got the kids to bed & DH told me he's going duck hunting at 5am so I will have to get both kids ready & out the door in the morning. Only Zachary has school tomorrow


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Very cute Mel.
> Hi all, a busy few days coming up. The school holidays begin tomorrow, so we have 3 guests for next 4 days to enjoy.
> My cousins are arriving 4pm tomorrow and I've been out hunter gathering at supermarket to feed them and us. My fridge is groaning with good food and will be cooking up a storm tomorrow for a nice dinner. They love my corned beef I make, with honey mustard sauce. Dessert will be pavlova meringue cake with fresh fruit salad. Coffee at the ready for them too. We don't drink booze these days, so they always bring what they like, which is fine by us too.
> They're great company and we have lots of laughs together. 3 generations of cousins together is a glorious mix lol!
> Just got to do some housework and Hamills Hotel will be ready for entertainment.


Have fun with your visitors. I enjoy relaxed visitors like that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That Kitchner bun looks so yummy. I had a banana and cup of coffee for breakfast and am hungry. Love your sock toos.


darowil said:


> Standing in a bakery at lunchtime and saw Kitchner buns. After the discussion I think last week I just had to buy one for you all to share.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> First of all, hugs and prayers winging out to each one who's in need of them.
> 
> The projects which you all have been posting are so well done and pretty. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your weekend away Joy. I'm sure you deserve a break after all the time you put in at Elm
Your local heroin epidemic is such a tragedy for all those affected. Such a sad waste of life.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, good news about the A1c, I would hate to be diabetic.
> DS got some tests results back today, I'm a little worried, he is hypothyroid, his iron is low (he eats lots if meat)& some tests appear like he's got some kind if autoimmune thing going on. I tried to phone a friend who is a doctor to pick his brain tonight but he wasn't home. He has an appointment tomorrow & I would like to go with him but he didn't seem keen to have me come.
> 
> I'm really tired tonight, I didn't sleep well night before last & then last night DHs cell phone rang at 4am & woke us up-a#%#+£€ telemarketer!???? & I was up early. Just got the kids to bed & DH told me he's going duck hunting at 5am so I will have to get both kids ready & out the door in the morning. Only Zachary has school tomorrow


Sorry to hear your DS's problems. I know it's difficult to persuade him that Mum should come along to an appointment but two heads are always better than one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers up for your furbabies. I know chocolate is not good for dogs but I believe it is the dark chocolate that is so devastating....I may be incorrect but think it is correct. The other just will cause diahrrea (sp?) Either not got though.


gagesmom said:


> My 3 boys. ❤❤❤
> 
> Left to right...
> Deuce, Tank and Badger


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. I am so sorry your dejar friend died. Muy sincere condolescences to you and Bill.
Mel, healing energy for your fur babies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, enjoy your weekend away.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's s nice to have a dishwasher, made life's much easier when the kids were small & I was working & now when there's company. I had to get a new one last year & never thought about the racks being different from,one to another & the plates form my good dishes have a "lip" on them & wont fit between the slots???? So when I have a crowd I just use my correlle dishes


I use my everyday dishes in the blue and white willow pattern. My mother left me a 75 piece dinner set with matching cutlery from Noritake a very good Japanese company. The pattern is sage green and white ivy pattern with silver rimmed plates, not dishwasher safe unfortunately. The cutlery is lovely heavy stainless steel. The dishwasher is by Bosch which is a very good brand also, the best one I've had.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I know your son wants to seem like a grown man but this isn't the time. It's always best to have someone with you if you have family so they can take notes or ask questions. Image isn't what's important now. Hope you can go with him. Especially with your knowledge to know what to ask.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I also have hypothyroidism and RA is an autoimmune disease too. I know your DH may not want you to go with him but I would go anyway. Tell him you need to know what's going on so you can help if a situation arises. I am thankful that my jDH will go with me often and I go with him often.
> 
> I hate telemarketers. I don't even answer our landline unless I recognize the number or it shows a name I recognize. One of the last telemarkers I did answer asked to speak to me and I told them "she" meaning me had died the day before. Unreal that they call you at such a freaking early time. I'm afraid I would have had some terse words for them had I answered the phone.


I hate telemarketers too, and my favourite response is when they ask for Mrs H, I say she's died too, well I'm not lying my mother in law (same surname) died 23 years ago Lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I hate telemarketers too, and my favourite response is when they ask for Mrs H, I say she's died too, well I'm not lying my mother in law (same surname) died 23 years ago Lol!


I have a blocker for the phone coming. My phone is ringing off the hook with telemarketers who are telling me I'm going to be sued by the government, my computer has been hacked. Funny, blue the one about being sued by the government even has Washington as part of the name but it is Washington, Ca. LOL. I checked with our tax guy and it is a scam. This comes with 5,000 numbers already blocked and then you can add more as people call. I'm sure eventually they will find a way around it but for now it will help as DH needs to concentrate when he is writing and I need to when I am knitting or taking a nap. I sure hope it works. You can block all international calls, but we can't do that as DH has business calls and friends, but I'm sure with time it will make a difference. Funny how people get to make a business out of identity protection and telemarketer calls. We have to pay to have peace.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom, how are the dogs at this point??


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a blocker for the phone coming. My phone is ringing off the hook with telemarketers who are telling me I'm going to be sued by the government, my computer has been hacked. Funny, blue the one about being sued by the government even has Washington as part of the name but it is Washington, Ca. LOL. I checked with our tax guy and it is a scam. This comes with 5,000 numbers already blocked and then you can add more as people call. I'm sure eventually they will find a way around it but for now it will help as DH needs to concentrate when he is writing and I need to when I am knitting or taking a nap. I sure hope it works. You can block all international calls, but we can't do that as DH has business calls and friends, but I'm sure with time it will make a difference. Funny how people get to make a business out of identity protection and telemarketer calls. We have to pay to have peace.


We have caller ID which tells us who is calling which is handy. The overseas ones show up as 0000 so as we don't get any usually I know it's a scammer. I've had the revenue service one too, speaking with a foreign accent just the other day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all ☺
> 
> Just caught up and asking for a few prayers. Our pets are part of our family and my boys are no exception. Deuce, Tank and Badger have been very naughty.????
> 
> ...


Hopefully it was milk chocolate, dark is more poisonous to them. It is so hard when money is short.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage did make it to his appointment and the counselor was overjoyed. She said she sees such a big improvement in Gage. And she said in me too????????

Called Greg a bit ago and he said the dogs are sleeping. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fall colors on aspen in the high Sierras by South Lake.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fall colors on aspen in the high Sierras by South Lake.


Gorgeous picture Joy. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Another view.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dear Sonja, so sorry to hear about Simon's death. Even when we know it's inevitable, there's no way to ease the sadness when it happens. I haven't found that time makes it go away, and I don't think we would really want that, but somehow, it does seem to soften that early difficult time. Sending you hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree about the dishwasher - i love falling asleep listening to it doing my dishes. lol what good hosts you and stu are - no wonder people like to visit you. --- sam



Fan said:


> Super recipes Sam thank you. As for cleaning up the kitchen, the dishwasher was the best invention I think, so easy to get a lot done in one easy effort. Stu helps me get it done while I let the family relax. Yeah I know I spoil them, but they are very good to us too, when we visit them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share the name of the blocker for the phone?


Cashmeregma said:


> I have a blocker for the phone coming. My phone is ringing off the hook with telemarketers who are telling me I'm going to be sued by the government, my computer has been hacked. Funny, blue the one about being sued by the government even has Washington as part of the name but it is Washington, Ca. LOL. I checked with our tax guy and it is a scam. This comes with 5,000 numbers already blocked and then you can add more as people call. I'm sure eventually they will find a way around it but for now it will help as DH needs to concentrate when he is writing and I need to when I am knitting or taking a nap. I sure hope it works. You can block all international calls, but we can't do that as DH has business calls and friends, but I'm sure with time it will make a difference. Funny how people get to make a business out of identity protection and telemarketer calls. We have to pay to have peace.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So vibrant!!! I hope our colors this year are like that. Thank you for sharing.


sassafras123 said:


> Fall colors on aspen in the high Sierras by South Lake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party kazzza - we hope you enjoyed having a cuppa with us and will join us often when you are online. we would be interested in your travel plans and pictures (we love pictures) after your "tour down under". there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



kazzza said:


> You are making me very Hungary.. We are in Adeliade (Marion) January for the Tour Down Under . Where is your cake shop


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rosd - i can't remember if you have been here before so i want to take the opportunity to welcome you to the knitting tea party. we enjoyed sharing a cup of tea with you and hope you will return real soon and often. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



RosD said:


> Dear Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear about Simon, my heart is breaking for you and your family. I'm sending lots of love to you dear sister. Love Ros xx ???? ????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am feeling good oneapril - thanks for asking - i need to do something about my sleep patterns but other than that i am good. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I love a good brisket, so I think I will try that one. How are feeling, these days? Stronger every day, I hope!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the last sentence - i assume you are home in fine shape. was this trip with your husband? sounds wonderful. mountain lakes are beautiful regardless of the time of year. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Spider, Daralene, Julie, thank you. It was a wonderful day. The leaves we're golden yellow in sun and some were orange. And of course the backdrop of granite mountains, streams, pines and drying flowers, and a mountain lake. I napped after lunch for about an hour and a half. We met Kathleen at 5:45 for dinner. Got to Jeanne's around 9 and I got flat tire on the 1.5 miles diré road to her house. Lectura my licencié, AAA membership, cara jets and car with her and she dromedario me home. I will post picas later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that should have built some muscle. if it had been me i would have gotten hubby in there to help. it was his baby also. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I can and did. Did my laundry in the bathtub with a washboard when we were first married and DH was a student. Used the laundromat in the city but when we moved out it was the washboard and it was also diaper time, not the disposable ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want the same christmas present that maryanne got with the same person knitting them. --- sam



darowil said:


> I knitted them. For a few years now i have been received yarn every 2 months along with a pattern- dyed and designed by Melissa of Stranded in Oz. It is my Christmas present each year. This years theme is purple (Maryanne's favourite colour) so as her Christmas present we gave her a membership and I get to knit up the socks for her. So I have another lot of the same yarn to knit up for myself. But this time I am doing a different pattern.
> 
> Sorry your friend passed away as you travelled home but how good that you got to see him before that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i especially love ruben sandwiches. --- sam



budasha said:


> I really like corned beef but haven't cooked it in a long while. Always so delicious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't hesitate to call your dentist sorlenna - a sore mouth is nothing to joke about - i'm glad you are getting used to them. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, deepest condolences on your friend's passing. I'm glad you got to see him.
> 
> I put the denture in this morning and I'll work with it to find a happy place for it, as the pressure on the lower right is still there but I think I can work it out. We'll see, and I still love having the bad ones gone!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both. mother's spin washer broke once when we were living in pennsylvania - she was doing the laundry with a cone shaped plunger (metal) and dad was down there with her helping - he could really get the plunger moving. go here to see what i am talking about. --- sam

http://www.lehmans.com/product/rapid-laundry-washer/laundry-supplies



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I remember my mom waiting on step-dad to fix her spin washer & doing laundry like that one whole winter. I would have left his clothes dirty til he got it working????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that can be a real pain too. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> These kids can't ride the bus because they don't live here full time, silly because the bus drives right past the driveway. Supposedly some insurance rules so we have to drive them in & pick them up


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

In response to the drug mentioned, here is the dea report

Contact: DEA Public Affairs

(202) 307-7977

Press Release
DEA Issues Carfentanil Warning to Police and Public

Dangerous opioid 10,000 times more potent than morphine and 100 times more potent than fentanyl

SEP 22 - (Washington, D.C.) - DEA has issued a public warning to the public and law enforcement nationwide about the health and safety risks of carfentanil. Carfentanil is a synthetic opioid that is 10,000 times more potent than morphine and 100 times more potent than fentanyl, which itself is 50 times more potent than heroin. DEA, local law enforcement and first responders have recently seen the presence of carfentanil, which has been linked to a significant number of overdose deaths in various parts of the country. Improper handling of carfentanil, as well as fentanyl and other fentanyl-related compounds, has deadly consequences.

"Carfentanil is surfacing in more and more communities." said DEA Acting Administrator Chuck Rosenberg. "We see it on the streets, often disguised as heroin. It is crazy dangerous. Synthetics such as fentanyl and carfentanil can kill you. I hope our first responders - and the public - will read and heed our health and safety warning. These men and women have remarkably difficult jobs and we need them to be well and healthy."

Carfentanil is a Schedule II substance under the Controlled Substances Act and is used as a tranquilizing agent for elephants and other large mammals. The lethal dose range for carfentanil in humans is unknown. However, as noted, carfentanil is approximately 100 times more potent than fentanyl, which can be lethal at the 2-milligram range, depending on route of administration and other factors.

Carfentanil and other fentanyl-related compounds are a serious danger to public safety, first responder, medical, treatment, and laboratory personnel. These substances can come in several forms, including powder, blotter paper, tablets, and spray - they can be absorbed through the skin or accidental inhalation of airborne powder. If encountered, responding personnel should do the following based on the specific situation:

Exercise extreme caution. Only properly trained and outfitted law enforcement professionals should handle any substance suspected to contain fentanyl or a fentanyl-related compound. If encountered, contact the appropriate officials within your agency.

Be aware of any sign of exposure. Symptoms include: respiratory depression or arrest, drowsiness, disorientation, sedation, pinpoint pupils, and clammy skin. The onset of these symptoms usually occurs within minutes of exposure.

Seek IMMEDIATE medical attention. Carfentanil and other fentanyl-related substances can work very quickly, so in cases of suspected exposure, it is important to call EMS immediately. If inhaled, move the victim to fresh air. If ingested and the victim is conscious, wash out the victim's eyes and mouth with cool water.

Be ready to administer naloxone in the event of exposure. Naloxone is an antidote for opioid overdose. Immediately administering naloxone can reverse an overdose of carfentanil, fentanyl, or other opioids, although multiple doses of naloxone may be required. Continue to administer a dose of naloxone every 2-3 minutes until the individual is breathing on his/her own for at least 15 minutes or until EMS arrives.

Remember that carfentanil can resemble powdered cocaine or heroin. If you suspect the presence of carfentanil or any synthetic opioid, do not take samples or otherwise disturb the substance, as this could lead to accidental exposure. Rather, secure the substance and follow approved transportation procedures.

Carfentanil is a fentanyl-related substance not approved for use in humans. In June, DEA released a Roll Call video to all law enforcement nationwide about the dangers of improperly handling fentanyl and its deadly consequences. Acting Deputy Administrator Jack Riley and two local police detectives from New Jersey appear on the video to urge any law enforcement personnel who come in contact with fentanyl or fentanyl compounds to take the drugs directly to a lab.

"Fentanyl can kill you," Riley said. "Fentanyl is being sold as heroin in virtually every corner of our country. It's produced clandestinely in Mexico, and (also) comes directly from China. It is 40 to 50 times stronger than street-level heroin. A very small amount ingested, or absorbed through your skin, can kill you."

Two Atlantic County, NJ detectives were recently exposed to a very small amount of fentanyl, and appeared on the video. Said one detective: "I thought that was it. I thought I was dying. It felt like my body was shutting down." Riley also admonished police to skip testing on the scene, and encouraged them to also remember potential harm to police canines during the course of duties. "Don't field test it in your car, or on the street, or take if back to the office. Transport it directly to a laboratory, where it can be safely handled and tested." The video can be accessed at: http://go.usa.gov/chBgh.

On March 18, 2015, DEA issued a nationwide alert on fentanyl as a threat to health and public safety.

Fentanyl is a dangerous, powerful Schedule II narcotic responsible for an epidemic of overdose deaths within the United States. During the last two years, the distribution of clandestinely manufactured fentanyl has been linked to an unprecedented outbreak of thousands of overdoses and deaths. The overdoses are occurring at an alarming rate and are the basis for this officer safety alert. Fentanyl, up to 50 times more potent than heroin, is extremely dangerous to law enforcement and anyone else who may come into contact with it. As a result, it represents an unusual hazard for law enforcement.

Fentanyl, a synthetic opiate painkiller, is being mixed with heroin to increase its potency, but dealers and buyers may not know exactly what they are selling or ingesting. Many users underestimate the potency of fentanyl. The dosage of fentanyl is a microgram, one millionth of a gram - similar to just a few granules of table salt. Fentanyl can be lethal and is deadly at very low doses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Another view.


Glorious!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers going into the ether on their behalf and tons of healing energy on the way to surround them with healing goodness. the thing about it is that they won't connect feeling not so good with the chocolates. i think the cupboard is the best place for the next bowl full. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Morning all ☺
> 
> Just caught up and asking for a few prayers. Our pets are part of our family and my boys are no exception. Deuce, Tank and Badger have been very naughty.????
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's all over ohio gwen - little towns like defiance don't get reported as much like the larger cities. it's in all the schools so my grandchildren tell me. they think it is stupid to take them - may they always feel that way. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sending traveling mercies for you as you go to the reunion. Hope you all have fun. Glad they've almost finished the remodeled kitchen at Elm. I'm sure you are enjoying having better facility.
> 
> Will pray for your community ie the heroin situation. I had heard that Ohio in general was really plagued with this horrible drug. Also know it isn't necessarily all of Ohio but what makes the news. It is a terrible, terrible situation for those involved either by taking/using the drug and their family/friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> In response to the drug mentioned, here is the dea report
> 
> Contact: DEA Public Affairs
> 
> ...


Are you home Joyce? or still visiting?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful joy. ours have not started to turn yet - i hope we have a very heavy frost soon - that is what brings out the color here. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Another view.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is terrible - not only is it killing drug users it is putting our police and first responders in danger. how do you fight something like this. i think there should be antidrun usage taught from preschool through college - maybe we could keep our youth safer this way. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> In response to the drug mentioned, here is the dea report
> 
> Contact: DEA Public Affairs
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> rosd - i can't remember if you have been here before so i want to take the opportunity to welcome you to the knitting tea party. we enjoyed sharing a cup of tea with you and hope you will return real soon and often. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thank you so much Sam. I have popped in before, this is a lovely group of people and I will pop in more often. ???? Ros


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey mel - sonja - anyone else having new babies - this set is too cute. --- sam

http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com/2015/07/little-bibi-preemie-baby-jacket-hat.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> hey mel - sonja - anyone else having new babies - this set is too cute. --- sam
> 
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com/2015/07/little-bibi-preemie-baby-jacket-hat.html


Thanks for sharing Sam, it's gorgeous. I knit a lot of her patterns. I love them. ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> We have caller ID which tells us who is calling which is handy. The overseas ones show up as 0000 so as we don't get any usually I know it's a scammer. I've had the revenue service one too, speaking with a foreign accent just the other day.


While I was reading your post I got the one about my computer device and suspicious activity, etc., for the 3rd time today and twice with the government going to sue us. They may have called while I was out too. Also calls that end after the 3rd ring 3x today. I hope this device works. My house will seem so quiet and I can't wait.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage did make it to his appointment and the counselor was overjoyed. She said she sees such a big improvement in Gage. And she said in me too????????
> 
> Called Greg a bit ago and he said the dogs are sleeping. My fingers are crossed.


Mine too!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fall colors on aspen in the high Sierras by South Lake.


WOW!!! That is breathtaking.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> hey mel - sonja - anyone else having new babies - this set is too cute. --- sam
> 
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com/2015/07/little-bibi-preemie-baby-jacket-hat.html


Thanks Sam, that's just perfect. A young friend of mine is expecting a baby girl, due in three weeks time. I better get the needles moving. Wish I could get it done as fast as our two ninjas!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree about the dishwasher - i love falling asleep listening to it doing my dishes. lol what good hosts you and stu are - no wonder people like to visit you. --- sam


Thank you Sam we don't entertain very often these days, so it's nice to do it and enjoy it. Years ago myself and 2 SILS used to do turn about for Christmas meal. We all worked full time back then and I would get very stressed out and be physically ill. The SILS were extremely critical and I hated it. Eventually we decided enough was enough and decided to disappear each year and let them get on with it. They always tried to out do each other and it was horrible.
BIL finally divorced his wife which was good, as she was the instigator of nasty stuff. We had two very stroppy SILS, but the worst by far is poor Lilian. No recent dramas from her thankfully.
So now life is much less stressful I can set things up at my leisure and make sure it's done well. Having the rooms upstairs and another bathroom makes it really good for having guests. 
Just taking a break before I need to think about cooking etc. A nice coffee and piece of date walnut loaf is going down very well. Cheers.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i especially love ruben sandwiches. --- sam


Just got home from the store and got all the ingredients for rubens. they will be on the menu tomorrow night. there will be one for y ou too Sam if you can make it to Texas in one day. We really enjoy rubens.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, in response to your question. Home first flight out of Pierre tomorrow. I will send some pictures later this week. Have had a most wonderful time with Jeanne, Dean and Maltese Fifi. Love the wide open spaces with which I grew up. Were cut a day short as I couldn't fly the first day, very sick. Over it in time to get a flight the next day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Been to bed and now back up, I seem to have pulled a muscle in my back and it makes lying down very uncomfortable. No idea when I did it, but I've had it for a couple of days now...wish it would shift! Anyway, it will go in its own good time and it's not agony, just annoying! I've just taken 2 ibuprofen and half a sleeping pill so hopefully that will do the business. Ok moan over, hope you all have a nice evening/afternoon/night whichever applies where you are.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I also have hypothyroidism and RA is an autoimmune disease too. I know your DH may not want you to go with him but I would go anyway. Tell him you need to know what's going on so you can help if a situation arises. I am thankful that my jDH will go with me often and I go with him often.
> 
> I hate telemarketers. I don't even answer our landline unless I recognize the number or it shows a name I recognize. One of the last telemarkers I did answer asked to speak to me and I told them "she" meaning me had died the day before. Unreal that they call you at such a freaking early time. I'm afraid I would have had some terse words for them had I answered the phone.


It isn't my DH but my youngest son. I didn't go with him but apparently they want him back tomorrow & will do a biopsy if the "spots". There are many things it could be but by looking at the test results in afraid it might be lupus
I was just talking to him & he's concerned about missing work, he thinks cuts to sick time was in the last round of cuts & he's not sure what his disability through work covers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have caller ID which tells us who is calling which is handy. The overseas ones show up as 0000 so as we don't get any usually I know it's a scammer. I've had the revenue service one too, speaking with a foreign accent just the other day.


I had that one just minutes ago but it's a robot voice


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Another view.


I love the fall colors, just wish it didn't mean winter is close.
Here the trees don't keep their pretty leaves very long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and me both. mother's spin washer broke once when we were living in pennsylvania - she was doing the laundry with a cone shaped plunger (metal) and dad was down there with her helping - he could really get the plunger moving. go here to see what i am talking about. --- sam
> 
> http://www.lehmans.com/product/rapid-laundry-washer/laundry-supplies


I've never seen anything like that, interesting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I couldn't remember the name of what is killing so many in Vancouver but it was the fentanyl mentioned in this article



flyty1n said:


> In response to the drug mentioned, here is the dea report
> 
> Contact: DEA Public Affairs
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, in response to your question. Home first flight out of Pierre tomorrow. I will send some pictures later this week. Have had a most wonderful time with Jeanne, Dean and Maltese Fifi. Love the wide open spaces with which I grew up. Were cut a day short as I couldn't fly the first day, very sick. Over it in time to get a flight the next day.


I'm glad you only missed one day of your vacation & were well enough to enjoy it. What state is Pierre?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been to bed and now back up, I seem to have pulled a muscle in my back and it makes lying down very uncomfortable. No idea when I did it, but I've had it for a couple of days now...wish it would shift! Anyway, it will go in its own good time and it's not agony, just annoying! I've just taken 2 ibuprofen and half a sleeping pill so hopefully that will do the business. Ok moan over, hope you all have a nice evening/afternoon/night whichever applies where you are.


Hope the drugs let you get a good rest


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew. I'm tired! But extra work is good for the paycheck. Now I'm going to sit down and be crochety. Ha. Then get back on it tomorrow.

Oh, the teeth are coming along fine, and as it turns out, our friends have postponed the anniversary thing anyway.

Hope all the doc visits yield good results. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I HATE spellcheck. And sometimes my keyboard is changed to Spanish as I communicate with DSIL's sister who lives in Chile! Anyway, no, DH doesn't go with me. A friend, Jeanne and I go adventuring on Wednesdays. In better health we hike. Right now we are doing drives and picnics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, in response to your question. Home first flight out of Pierre tomorrow. I will send some pictures later this week. Have had a most wonderful time with Jeanne, Dean and Maltese Fifi. Love the wide open spaces with which I grew up. Were cut a day short as I couldn't fly the first day, very sick. Over it in time to get a flight the next day.


I remember your not being well. Good that you enjoy the wide open spaces- I think I would feel very tiny in such a landscape- it's all what you are used to, I guess. Great to have a wonderful time with your sister and family! Safe travels home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Daralene, Bonnie, thank you. It snowed in the Sierras last night, above 9,000 ft., and it's gusting 45-50 mph here on the desert today. So I'm glad we saw fall colors yesterday. No, the don't last long after frosts or heavy winds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Daralene, Bonnie, thank you. It snowed in the Sierras last night, above 9,000 ft., and it's gusting 45-50 mph here on the desert today. So I'm glad we saw fall colors yesterday. No, the don't last long after frosts or heavy winds.


Sounds like a change of seasons happening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all ☺
> 
> Just caught up and asking for a few prayers. Our pets are part of our family and my boys are no exception. Deuce, Tank and Badger have been very naughty.????
> 
> ...


Will do Mel. I sure hope they'll all be okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My 3 boys. ❤❤❤
> 
> Left to right...
> Deuce, Tank and Badger


Beauties.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Called Greg after Karate tonight. The dogs are still having diarrhea and slept a lot today. Greg said not to worry. I will call him in the morning to see how they are doing. 

Going to bed.???? See you all tomorrow ☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage did make it to his appointment and the counselor was overjoyed. She said she sees such a big improvement in Gage. And she said in me too????????
> 
> Called Greg a bit ago and he said the dogs are sleeping. My fingers are crossed.


Good news about Gage. Fingers crossed for your fur babies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fall colors on aspen in the high Sierras by South Lake.


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i especially love ruben sandwiches. --- sam


Me too. I have the sauerkraut and cheese but no meat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww, sending good thoughts for your fellas, Melody. Poor bubbies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is terrible - not only is it killing drug users it is putting our police and first responders in danger. how do you fight something like this. i think there should be antidrun usage taught from preschool through college - maybe we could keep our youth safer this way. --- sam


That is very scary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Sam. I have popped in before, this is a lovely group of people and I will pop in more often. ???? Ros


Nice to see you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> While I was reading your post I got the one about my computer device and suspicious activity, etc., for the 3rd time today and twice with the government going to sue us. They may have called while I was out too. Also calls that end after the 3rd ring 3x today. I hope this device works. My house will seem so quiet and I can't wait.


I received a call today and when I said "you're on the air", they hung up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam we don't entertain very often these days, so it's nice to do it and enjoy it. Years ago myself and 2 SILS used to do turn about for Christmas meal. We all worked full time back then and I would get very stressed out and be physically ill. The SILS were extremely critical and I hated it. Eventually we decided enough was enough and decided to disappear each year and let them get on with it. They always tried to out do each other and it was horrible.
> BIL finally divorced his wife which was good, as she was the instigator of nasty stuff. We had two very stroppy SILS, but the worst by far is poor Lilian. No recent dramas from her thankfully.
> So now life is much less stressful I can set things up at my leisure and make sure it's done well. Having the rooms upstairs and another bathroom makes it really good for having guests.
> Just taking a break before I need to think about cooking etc. A nice coffee and piece of date walnut loaf is going down very well. Cheers.


Glad your life is less stressful now. Hope you enjoyed your coffee and piece of loaf. My SIL gave me a loaf with nuts and cranberries today. Really good too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, in response to your question. Home first flight out of Pierre tomorrow. I will send some pictures later this week. Have had a most wonderful time with Jeanne, Dean and Maltese Fifi. Love the wide open spaces with which I grew up. Were cut a day short as I couldn't fly the first day, very sick. Over it in time to get a flight the next day.


looking forward to seeing your pictures. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, hope the pets are ok. They may have an upset stomach for awhile. 
Love the fall color pictures. Our trees in some areas have turned just a little, but no frost yet so that makes a difference.
Had lunch with three college girlfriends, one has stage 4 melanoma and I am so worried about her. I am trying the one day at a time but after lunch came home and had a good cry. So it has been good to just come here and read.
Daralene, I am so glad you got there to see your friend. 
Should be doing dinner dishes but I think they can wait for morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been to bed and now back up, I seem to have pulled a muscle in my back and it makes lying down very uncomfortable. No idea when I did it, but I've had it for a couple of days now...wish it would shift! Anyway, it will go in its own good time and it's not agony, just annoying! I've just taken 2 ibuprofen and half a sleeping pill so hopefully that will do the business. Ok moan over, hope you all have a nice evening/afternoon/night whichever applies where you are.


Oh, that is so miserable. Hope it doesn't linger.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam we don't entertain very often these days, so it's nice to do it and enjoy it. Years ago myself and 2 SILS used to do turn about for Christmas meal. We all worked full time back then and I would get very stressed out and be physically ill. The SILS were extremely critical and I hated it. Eventually we decided enough was enough and decided to disappear each year and let them get on with it. They always tried to out do each other and it was horrible.
> BIL finally divorced his wife which was good, as she was the instigator of nasty stuff. We had two very stroppy SILS, but the worst by far is poor Lilian. No recent dramas from her thankfully.
> So now life is much less stressful I can set things up at my leisure and make sure it's done well. Having the rooms upstairs and another bathroom makes it really good for having guests.
> Just taking a break before I need to think about cooking etc. A nice coffee and piece of date walnut loaf is going down very well. Cheers.


Not great that your SILs tried to make it a competition. I love having the family for holidays but they appreciate whatever I make


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It isn't my DH but my youngest son. I didn't go with him but apparently they want him back tomorrow & will do a biopsy if the "spots". There are many things it could be but by looking at the test results in afraid it might be lupus
> I was just talking to him & he's concerned about missing work, he thinks cuts to sick time was in the last round of cuts & he's not sure what his disability through work covers


How awful that he has to worry about sick time along with his illness. Keeping positive thoughts for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all ☺
> 
> Just caught up and asking for a few prayers. Our pets are part of our family and my boys are no exception. Deuce, Tank and Badger have been very naughty.????
> 
> ...


You may have already thought of this- but if all goes well it might be wise to tell Gage after so he knows why Dad didn't go to his appointment. Do hope that they will be OK. Hopefully spreading them between three will mean they are OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> Mel, hope the pets are ok. They may have an upset stomach for awhile.
> Love the fall color pictures. Our trees in some areas have turned just a little, but no frost yet so that makes a difference.
> Had lunch with three college girlfriends, one has stage 4 melanoma and I am so worried about her. I am trying the one day at a time but after lunch came home and had a good cry. So it has been good to just come here and read.
> Daralene, I am so glad you got there to see your friend.
> Should be doing dinner dishes but I think they can wait for morning.


I'm sorry about your friend, so hard seeing our friends & family sick


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Right there with you Sam on the sleep patterns.....couldn't keep my eyes open this afternoon so lay down around 3 pm.....just woke up at 10 p.m. But I am not hurting so that is good.

I'm so excited about the prospect of getting the new kitchen floor. Additionally DH said today we could also get a new counter top as he is going to have to raise up the counters anyway when putting in the floor. I am so thrilled! I have tried to get a new kitchen counter for about 20 years but he just kept saying not now. Definitely worth the wait because he said we could get granite counter top. Woohoo!!! He said his goal is to have it all done by Thanksgiving. It will be our Christmas present to each other this year. Doing the happy dance!



thewren said:


> i am feeling good oneapril - thanks for asking - i need to do something about my sleep patterns but other than that i am good. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! Probably my favorite sandwich!


thewren said:


> i especially love ruben sandwiches. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure it is most likely here too. Glad your grandchildren have that opinion. So do mine and like you hope they stay that way.



thewren said:


> it's all over ohio gwen - little towns like defiance don't get reported as much like the larger cities. it's in all the schools so my grandchildren tell me. they think it is stupid to take them - may they always feel that way. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want the same christmas present that maryanne got with the same person knitting them. --- sam


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The reason I don't think we will get the great color is because we have been so frigging hot. We're still getting temps of 90 F and riaght now at 10:30 pm it is still 72F. I do see that next week at the beginning of the week it should be about 10 degrees cooler. I sure hope so.



thewren said:


> those are beautiful joy. ours have not started to turn yet - i hope we have a very heavy frost soon - that is what brings out the color here. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam when I taught health (did so for years) in middle school I focused on 3 topics: Drugs (alcohol, tobacco, & drugs), sex education, and self esteem/awareness/bullying. The kids seemed to learn a lot but the only one that we saw any impact on was a reduction of teen pregnancies at our school.


thewren said:


> this is terrible - not only is it killing drug users it is putting our police and first responders in danger. how do you fight something like this. i think there should be antidrun usage taught from preschool through college - maybe we could keep our youth safer this way. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so tired of all the calls too. I'm put that device on my wish list and will get it asap. I've even noticed getting some calls on my cell phone lately. Those national no call lists haven't helped one bit IMHO.



Cashmeregma said:


> While I was reading your post I got the one about my computer device and suspicious activity, etc., for the 3rd time today and twice with the government going to sue us. They may have called while I was out too. Also calls that end after the 3rd ring 3x today. I hope this device works. My house will seem so quiet and I can't wait.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate sending you very gentle hugs for the back muscle. I do know from whence you speak; thanks to the pain pills mine isn't quite as painful. Hope your's eases up very quickly.



KateB said:


> Been to bed and now back up, I seem to have pulled a muscle in my back and it makes lying down very uncomfortable. No idea when I did it, but I've had it for a couple of days now...wish it would shift! Anyway, it will go in its own good time and it's not agony, just annoying! I've just taken 2 ibuprofen and half a sleeping pill so hopefully that will do the business. Ok moan over, hope you all have a nice evening/afternoon/night whichever applies where you are.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...sorry I had the wrong family member. I hope you will be able to go with him. Have had him in my prayers for those spots too. I do hope they do the biopsy.



Bonnie7591 said:


> It isn't my DH but my youngest son. I didn't go with him but apparently they want him back tomorrow & will do a biopsy if the "spots". There are many things it could be but by looking at the test results in afraid it might be lupus
> I was just talking to him & he's concerned about missing work, he thinks cuts to sick time was in the last round of cuts & he's not sure what his disability through work covers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It isn't my DH but my youngest son. I didn't go with him but apparently they want him back tomorrow & will do a biopsy if the "spots". There are many things it could be but by looking at the test results in afraid it might be lupus
> I was just talking to him & he's concerned about missing work, he thinks cuts to sick time was in the last round of cuts & he's not sure what his disability through work covers


Not sounding good if you are right. And sick leave is going to be important for him if there is an auto immune condition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I like that "you're on the air" response.


budasha said:


> I received a call today and when I said "you're on the air", they hung up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the chatter about corned beef and reubens....I need to go grocery shopping and will most definitely check on getting one tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right there with you Sam on the sleep patterns.....couldn't keep my eyes open this afternoon so lay down around 3 pm.....just woke up at 10 p.m. But I am not hurting so that is good.
> 
> I'm so excited about the prospect of getting the new kitchen floor. Additionally DH said today we could also get a new counter top as he is going to have to raise up the counters anyway when putting in the floor. I am so thrilled! I have tried to get a new kitchen counter for about 20 years but he just kept saying not now. Definitely worth the wait because he said we could get granite counter top. Woohoo!!! He said his goal is to have it all done by Thanksgiving. It will be our Christmas present to each other this year. Doing the happy dance!


How exciting Gwen. And not that long to wait.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know you will be excited to get all the work completed on your new home. Have they given you a finishing date yet? I'm not going to hold by breath on the done by Thanksgiving date but am just so happy to be getting it all completed.

Since I'm wide awake not guess I'll go work on the silly mermaid blanket. TTYL


darowil said:


> How exciting Gwen. And not that long to wait.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right there with you Sam on the sleep patterns.....couldn't keep my eyes open this afternoon so lay down around 3 pm.....just woke up at 10 p.m. But I am not hurting so that is good.
> 
> I'm so excited about the prospect of getting the new kitchen floor. Additionally DH said today we could also get a new counter top as he is going to have to raise up the counters anyway when putting in the floor. I am so thrilled! I have tried to get a new kitchen counter for about 20 years but he just kept saying not now. Definitely worth the wait because he said we could get granite counter top. Woohoo!!! He said his goal is to have it all done by Thanksgiving. It will be our Christmas present to each other this year. Doing the happy dance!


Sounds great! We also want to get new kitchen counter, we have a leak under the sink & DH fixed it temporarily but there is damage around the sink so we need to fix the counter. Sounds like we will replace taps, sink & counter top. When harvest is over we will go looking at what to buy. I'm not looking forward to the mess but it will be good when done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it meant a lot to him. He rallied when he found out DH was coming. Their friendship meant so much to each of them.


Sorry to hear about your friend Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Another view.


Beautiful pictures joy . The colours look so vibrant .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Dear Sonja, so sorry to hear about Simon's death. Even when we know it's inevitable, there's no way to ease the sadness when it happens. I haven't found that time makes it go away, and I don't think we would really want that, but somehow, it does seem to soften that early difficult time. Sending you hugs.


Thank you Marilynn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Been to bed and now back up, I seem to have pulled a muscle in my back and it makes lying down very uncomfortable. No idea when I did it, but I've had it for a couple of days now...wish it would shift! Anyway, it will go in its own good time and it's not agony, just annoying! I've just taken 2 ibuprofen and half a sleeping pill so hopefully that will do the business. Ok moan over, hope you all have a nice evening/afternoon/night whichever applies where you are.


Hope you are now fast asleep Kate as its a little after 4. Am and that you wake up feeling all well again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I ended up going to Lloyd today, when I opened my email this morning Fabricland had a sale starting today, 50% off everything & I've been waiting for their Camo fabrics to be on sale, I make coats , bunny hugs & coveralls for GS & he only like Camo. It never comes on sale but once/ yr.& is crazy expensive otherwise & is always sold out the first day.
GD went with me so we "had" ????To buy a few other things too& spent all afternoon making the craft we found at the $ store.
I also went to Walmart & that darn yarn fairy that Gwen mentioned last week threw 3 balls of Bernat chenille blanket yarn into my cart, I guess GD needs a mermaid tail for Christmas


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It isn't my DH but my youngest son. I didn't go with him but apparently they want him back tomorrow & will do a biopsy if the "spots". There are many things it could be but by looking at the test results in afraid it might be lupus
> I was just talking to him & he's concerned about missing work, he thinks cuts to sick time was in the last round of cuts & he's not sure what his disability through work covers


I do hope you are wrong Bonnie 
Isn't it a shame that a person can work long hard hours for a company and then have to worry about sickness pay when they become ill


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Forgot to say how lovely you socks are Margaret


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do hope you are wrong Bonnie
> Isn't it a shame that a person can work long hard hours for a company and then have to worry about sickness pay when they become ill


Isn't that the truth! But you know young people, they never check into what insurance they really have until they need it & sometimes it's not what they thought. I hope his worries are groundless & will try to get him to call HR tomorrow & see what's up.
I hope they don't take too long to get him some answers to his tests


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, hope you feel better soon.
Spider, so sorry about your friend.
Bonnie, So sorry to hear your DS might have lupus. Praying for happier results.
Gwen, wonderful news about your kitchen. Brantley sure is a keeper.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Wish I could take you and Mishka for a hike in the Sierras. Mishka would love it. Had a fleece jacket on yesterday. Hugs, my friend. Remember we are here for you and sending healing energy for you and your family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not great that your SILs tried to make it a competition. I love having the family for holidays but they appreciate whatever I make


Sure wasn't and what made it worse they would not keep leftovers but they would be put down the waste disposal. They used to get drunk and silly which would cause chaos when trying to put on a big dinner for the family. So glad we don't have to deal with it anymore.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds great! We also want to get new kitchen counter, we have a leak under the sink & DH fixed it temporarily but there is damage around the sink so we need to fix the counter. Sounds like we will replace taps, sink & counter top. When harvest is over we will go looking at what to buy. I'm not looking forward to the mess but it will be good when done


Nothing much happening right now. Some stuff needs David's attention and he is not up to it. A few weeks house sitting will be good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

life is to short to be constantly trying to outdo someone else. good for you for disappearing. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you Sam we don't entertain very often these days, so it's nice to do it and enjoy it. Years ago myself and 2 SILS used to do turn about for Christmas meal. We all worked full time back then and I would get very stressed out and be physically ill. The SILS were extremely critical and I hated it. Eventually we decided enough was enough and decided to disappear each year and let them get on with it. They always tried to out do each other and it was horrible.
> BIL finally divorced his wife which was good, as she was the instigator of nasty stuff. We had two very stroppy SILS, but the worst by far is poor Lilian. No recent dramas from her thankfully.
> So now life is much less stressful I can set things up at my leisure and make sure it's done well. Having the rooms upstairs and another bathroom makes it really good for having guests.
> Just taking a break before I need to think about cooking etc. A nice coffee and piece of date walnut loaf is going down very well. Cheers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't they wonderful. wish i could make it marilyn - it would be great to share a ruben and conversation with you and ray. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Just got home from the store and got all the ingredients for rubens. they will be on the menu tomorrow night. there will be one for y ou too Sam if you can make it to Texas in one day. We really enjoy rubens.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you got to go on a minivaca - and had a wonderful time doing it. good for you. boo hiss on the flu bug that cut it a day short. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Julie, in response to your question. Home first flight out of Pierre tomorrow. I will send some pictures later this week. Have had a most wonderful time with Jeanne, Dean and Maltese Fifi. Love the wide open spaces with which I grew up. Were cut a day short as I couldn't fly the first day, very sick. Over it in time to get a flight the next day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy and massaging hands to get your back muscle back up to snuff - hope you had a rest of the night sleep. --- sam



KateB said:


> Been to bed and now back up, I seem to have pulled a muscle in my back and it makes lying down very uncomfortable. No idea when I did it, but I've had it for a couple of days now...wish it would shift! Anyway, it will go in its own good time and it's not agony, just annoying! I've just taken 2 ibuprofen and half a sleeping pill so hopefully that will do the business. Ok moan over, hope you all have a nice evening/afternoon/night whichever applies where you are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just looking up what lupus is - and i found this which maybe you should share with your son if he does have lupus ---

"One of the challenges in managing lupus is the lack of communication between patients, caregivers and families. In 2011, GfK Roper North America conducted a survey of 957 members of the lupus community, including patients, family members or friends, and rheumatologists.*

The survey revealed a serious gap between what patients are really feeling and what they're willing to share with others, including their rheumatologists. This, in turn, could result in certain symptoms being underreported.

Remember, the first step in taking control of lupus is sharing all your symptoms with your healthcare team and with your loved ones. It's the best way to ensure you get the support you need."

i think you need to go to the doctor with him whether he likes it or not. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It isn't my DH but my youngest son. I didn't go with him but apparently they want him back tomorrow & will do a biopsy if the "spots". There are many things it could be but by looking at the test results in afraid it might be lupus
> I was just talking to him & he's concerned about missing work, he thinks cuts to sick time was in the last round of cuts & he's not sure what his disability through work covers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just looking up what lupus is - and i found this which maybe you should share with your son if he does have lupus ---
> 
> "One of the challenges in managing lupus is the lack of communication between patients, caregivers and families. In 2011, GfK Roper North America conducted a survey of 957 members of the lupus community, including patients, family members or friends, and rheumatologists.*
> 
> ...


Im praying it will be something else but we will have to wait & see.

I was trying to stay up til DH from combining but just called & he will be out another hour or so so I thnking I'm off to bed, the kids have worn me out the last few days


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i am excited for you gwen - we will definitely need pictures of the finished kitchen. what kind of floor are you putting down. -- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Right there with you Sam on the sleep patterns.....couldn't keep my eyes open this afternoon so lay down around 3 pm.....just woke up at 10 p.m. But I am not hurting so that is good.
> 
> I'm so excited about the prospect of getting the new kitchen floor. Additionally DH said today we could also get a new counter top as he is going to have to raise up the counters anyway when putting in the floor. I am so thrilled! I have tried to get a new kitchen counter for about 20 years but he just kept saying not now. Definitely worth the wait because he said we could get granite counter top. Woohoo!!! He said his goal is to have it all done by Thanksgiving. It will be our Christmas present to each other this year. Doing the happy dance!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need more teachers like you teaching health. children are so vulnerable - they need all the information they can get - and they need to hear in over and over and over ----- it is the only way we are going to have any chance of putting a dent in drug use, teen mothers and realizing they really are worth something. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam when I taught health (did so for years) in middle school I focused on 3 topics: Drugs (alcohol, tobacco, & drugs), sex education, and self esteem/awareness/bullying. The kids seemed to learn a lot but the only one that we saw any impact on was a reduction of teen pregnancies at our school.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is still combining at two in the morning? guess one has to do as much as he can just in case it rains. hope he gets some extra rest. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Im praying it will be something else but we will have to wait & see.
> 
> I was trying to stay up til DH from combining but just called & he will be out another hour or so so I thnking I'm off to bed, the kids have worn me out the last few days


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are now fast asleep Kate as its a little after 4. Am and that you wake up feeling all well again


Thanks Sonja and everyone else who sent me good wishes, they must have worked as it doesn't seem as bad this morning. I took a while to get to sleep - not helped by a fly which decided to buzz about! - but eventually got over and slept until 9.30.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you had a flat...never fun. But glad your day was still wonderful!!


sassafras123 said:


> Spider, Daralene, Julie, thank you. It was a wonderful day. The leaves we're golden yellow in sun and some were orange. And of course the backdrop of granite mountains, streams, pines and drying flowers, and a mountain lake. I napped after lunch for about an hour and a half. We met Kathleen at 5:45 for dinner. Got to Jeanne's around 9 and I got flat tire on the 1.5 miles diré road to her house. Lectura my licencié, AAA membership, cara jets and car with her and she dromedario me home. I will post picas later.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Margaret...love your knitting ephemera!!


darowil said:


> Lord Horatio Herbert Kitchener was his name so Maryanne just informed me.
> She picked up Knitting Ephemera from the library for me yesterday and read it. And this piece of information was in it-related of course to the stitch.
> And she then reminded us that the buns used to be called Berliners until WW1 when anything German had its name changed.
> 
> She also told me (from my book) that in China there is a twin tailed sheep. I tried googling it and found a bit of information about them but no views of their tails. Also have long floppy ears I think the name was. Someone apparently has knocked back an offer of 2 million dollars for his sheep! Dolan and there are only about 1,000 of them in the world. Used to be breed for meat but no longer eaten for some odd reason!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene I am so sorry the passing of your dear friend. How special that you were able to visit with him. Hugs for you. ♡


Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle's, hard to get sleep when dear little companion is on a different schedule. I think it's so great that you get so much knitting done and great to have it to do when you are waiting for a load. Love hearing about your adventures and seeing your photos. Glad you got off that medication that made you feel so badly. Stay well and safe as you travel our roadways.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Safe travels. Congrats on being able to cook hot food again but so sad about the addictions, overdoses, and lost lives. We were so close by as we traveled to Akron to see our friend. Sadly he passed before we even got back home. This was all due to errors/negligence. He just went in for a prostate procedure and got a really bad infection from one of the injections and aspiration pneumonia. I'm so glad we got to see him. Thought of you and Nittergma as we drove by. Wonderful work you are doing and I'm sure exhausting yet rewarding.
> 
> Sassafrass, so sorry you got a flat tire to end your beautiful day. Thank goodness you weren't out in the middle of nowhere in the desert when it happened.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How are the pups today, Mel? Praying all is well.


gagesmom said:


> My 3 boys. ❤❤❤
> 
> Left to right...
> Deuce, Tank and Badger


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a Bosch also, Fan. The most quiet dishwasher I ever had!


Fan said:


> I use my everyday dishes in the blue and white willow pattern. My mother left me a 75 piece dinner set with matching cutlery from Noritake a very good Japanese company. The pattern is sage green and white ivy pattern with silver rimmed plates, not dishwasher safe unfortunately. The cutlery is lovely heavy stainless steel. The dishwasher is by Bosch which is a very good brand also, the best one I've had.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good on both things. So glad you and Gage are getting help sorting through things. We all need that!


gagesmom said:


> Gage did make it to his appointment and the counselor was overjoyed. She said she sees such a big improvement in Gage. And she said in me too????????
> 
> Called Greg a bit ago and he said the dogs are sleeping. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So pretty, Joy! Thanks!


sassafras123 said:


> Fall colors on aspen in the high Sierras by South Lake.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad to have you here, RosD!


RosD said:


> Thank you so much Sam. I have popped in before, this is a lovely group of people and I will pop in more often. ???? Ros


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yum!! Better hit the road, Sam!


Railyn said:


> Just got home from the store and got all the ingredients for rubens. they will be on the menu tomorrow night. there will be one for y ou too Sam if you can make it to Texas in one day. We really enjoy rubens.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Feel better soon, Kate!


KateB said:


> Been to bed and now back up, I seem to have pulled a muscle in my back and it makes lying down very uncomfortable. No idea when I did it, but I've had it for a couple of days now...wish it would shift! Anyway, it will go in its own good time and it's not agony, just annoying! I've just taken 2 ibuprofen and half a sleeping pill so hopefully that will do the business. Ok moan over, hope you all have a nice evening/afternoon/night whichever applies where you are.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I thought your posts seemed to have an international flavor, Joy!!


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I HATE spellcheck. And sometimes my keyboard is changed to Spanish as I communicate with DSIL's sister who lives in Chile! Anyway, no, DH doesn't go with me. A friend, Jeanne and I go adventuring on Wednesdays. In better health we hike. Right now we are doing drives and picnics.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful, Gwen! You will love the granite!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Right there with you Sam on the sleep patterns.....couldn't keep my eyes open this afternoon so lay down around 3 pm.....just woke up at 10 p.m. But I am not hurting so that is good.
> 
> I'm so excited about the prospect of getting the new kitchen floor. Additionally DH said today we could also get a new counter top as he is going to have to raise up the counters anyway when putting in the floor. I am so thrilled! I have tried to get a new kitchen counter for about 20 years but he just kept saying not now. Definitely worth the wait because he said we could get granite counter top. Woohoo!!! He said his goal is to have it all done by Thanksgiving. It will be our Christmas present to each other this year. Doing the happy dance!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Condolences on the passing of your friend. How sad that such a procedure turned out to have such devastating consequences.


Ditto Re Daralene's friend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> My 3 boys. ❤❤❤
> 
> Left to right...
> Deuce, Tank and Badger


Oh dear, I hope they will be ok.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you only missed one day of your vacation & were well enough to enjoy it. What state is Pierre?


Pierre (pronounced Peer) is the capitol of South Dakota. My family lives in Gettysburg, just 60 miles to the north, so we are driving to the Pierre airport in a series of thundershowers. We must ride "shotgun" and watch for the many deer and pheasants on the roads. Thanks for asking. We change planes in Denver on our way to Salt Lake, our nearest airport to home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear your DS's problems. I know it's difficult to persuade him that Mum should come along to an appointment but two heads are always better than one.


RE Bonnie's DS. I totally missed what was going on.... Ditto to the above.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Gorgeous picture Joy. Thanks for sharing it.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you and me both. mother's spin washer broke once when we were living in pennsylvania - she was doing the laundry with a cone shaped plunger (metal) and dad was down there with her helping - he could really get the plunger moving. go here to see what i am talking about. --- sam
> 
> http://www.lehmans.com/product/rapid-laundry-washer/laundry-supplies


Oh my, but I guess it was a little bit easier than the scrubbing board. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's all over ohio gwen - little towns like defiance don't get reported as much like the larger cities. it's in all the schools so my grandchildren tell me. they think it is stupid to take them - may they always feel that way. --- sam


I hope so too. I will never understand why people will try those awful drugs..... :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Sam. I have popped in before, this is a lovely group of people and I will pop in more often. ???? Ros


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam we don't entertain very often these days, so it's nice to do it and enjoy it. Years ago myself and 2 SILS used to do turn about for Christmas meal. We all worked full time back then and I would get very stressed out and be physically ill. The SILS were extremely critical and I hated it. Eventually we decided enough was enough and decided to disappear each year and let them get on with it. They always tried to out do each other and it was horrible.
> BIL finally divorced his wife which was good, as she was the instigator of nasty stuff. We had two very stroppy SILS, but the worst by far is poor Lilian. No recent dramas from her thankfully.
> So now life is much less stressful I can set things up at my leisure and make sure it's done well. Having the rooms upstairs and another bathroom makes it really good for having guests.
> Just taking a break before I need to think about cooking etc. A nice coffee and piece of date walnut loaf is going down very well. Cheers.


Golly, I think disappearing was a great idea! :sm06: That is not how you are supposed to feel and Christmas thats for sure. Glad things have been quieter re Lilian...

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It isn't my DH but my youngest son. I didn't go with him but apparently they want him back tomorrow & will do a biopsy if the "spots". There are many things it could be but by looking at the test results in afraid it might be lupus
> I was just talking to him & he's concerned about missing work, he thinks cuts to sick time was in the last round of cuts & he's not sure what his disability through work covers


Gosh I hope it isnt Lupus. Fingers crossed that more results come back quickly with better answers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I received a call today and when I said "you're on the air", they hung up.


 :sm24: Good for you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right there with you Sam on the sleep patterns.....couldn't keep my eyes open this afternoon so lay down around 3 pm.....just woke up at 10 p.m. But I am not hurting so that is good.
> 
> I'm so excited about the prospect of getting the new kitchen floor. Additionally DH said today we could also get a new counter top as he is going to have to raise up the counters anyway when putting in the floor. I am so thrilled! I have tried to get a new kitchen counter for about 20 years but he just kept saying not now. Definitely worth the wait because he said we could get granite counter top. Woohoo!!! He said his goal is to have it all done by Thanksgiving. It will be our Christmas present to each other this year. Doing the happy dance!


What a wonderful man! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The reason I don't think we will get the great color is because we have been so frigging hot. We're still getting temps of 90 F and riaght now at 10:30 pm it is still 72F. I do see that next week at the beginning of the week it should be about 10 degrees cooler. I sure hope so.


I hope you get your cool change. We had 18c today and it is to be 20c tomorrow followed by more cold weather and possible rain. Sunday 15c.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Spider said:


> Mel, hope the pets are ok. They may have an upset stomach for awhile.
> Love the fall color pictures. Our trees in some areas have turned just a little, but no frost yet so that makes a difference.
> Had lunch with three college girlfriends, one has stage 4 melanoma and I am so worried about her. I am trying the one day at a time but after lunch came home and had a good cry. So it has been good to just come here and read.
> Daralene, I am so glad you got there to see your friend.
> Should be doing dinner dishes but I think they can wait for morning.


I am sorry about your friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right there with you Sam on the sleep patterns.....couldn't keep my eyes open this afternoon so lay down around 3 pm.....just woke up at 10 p.m. But I am not hurting so that is good.
> 
> I'm so excited about the prospect of getting the new kitchen floor. Additionally DH said today we could also get a new counter top as he is going to have to raise up the counters anyway when putting in the floor. I am so thrilled! I have tried to get a new kitchen counter for about 20 years but he just kept saying not now. Definitely worth the wait because he said we could get granite counter top. Woohoo!!! He said his goal is to have it all done by Thanksgiving. It will be our Christmas present to each other this year. Doing the happy dance!


What a great Christmas present. When are they starting on the floor?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Glad to have you here, RosD!


Thank you oneapril, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and sending {{{HUGS}}} for all who need them and even if you don't. There's a lot going on here, it's going to take me awhile to know who's who. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto Re Daralene's friend.


I'm so sorry too. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24:


Thank you sugarsugar. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rod, welcome, stop by often. We will start our new KTP this afternoon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Rod, welcome, stop by often. We will start our new KTP this afternoon.


Thank you sassafras123. I will try and keep up with you all. ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you sassafras123. I will try and keep up with you all. ????????


everyone is very very friendly and very very chatty here Ros . They will all adore your beautiful knitting 
We are just one big family of sisters and brother . We tease Sam now and again about the things men do but he teases us right back , so you will fit right in Ros and you are already my sister .. Join in when ever you want


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I hope it isnt Lupus. Fingers crossed that more results come back quickly with better answers.


Ditto


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> everyone is very very friendly and very very chatty here Ros . They will all adore your beautiful knitting
> We are just one big family of sisters and brother . We tease Sam now and again about the things men do but he teases us right back , so you will fit right in Ros and you are already my sister .. Join in when ever you want


Thank you so much Sonja. I'm sure they all adore your beautiful knitting and crocheting, you are amazing!!! I'm glad you think I will fit right in dear sister. I already feel welcome. ???? Ros


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> he is still combining at two in the morning? guess one has to do as much as he can just in case it rains. hope he gets some extra rest. --- sam


He got home about 1:30, I think there's a 2 hr tme difference between us but yes, if there's a chance of rain they sometimes go all night although he's gettng too old to do that anymore.
The sky looks really bad this morning, I hope the rain misses us this time, things just got going again. Seems harvest is dragging on forever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Pierre (pronounced Peer) is the capitol of South Dakota. My family lives in Gettysburg, just 60 miles to the north, so we are driving to the Pierre airport in a series of thundershowers. We must ride "shotgun" and watch for the many deer and pheasants on the roads. Thanks for asking. We change planes in Denver on our way to Salt Lake, our nearest airport to home.


Safe travels home. I know all about dodging wildlife, I've taken out 4 deer over the years, had one belly flop on my windshield with no damage & had an owl embed itself in the grill of my car. My biggest fear is the moose as you can't see them Neil it's too late & they are so tall they often fall on the passenger area causing lots of injuries.

I thought I had heard of Pierre before, we have travelled quite a lot by Harley in the Dakotas so maybe passed through or Ive seen a road sign,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope so too. I will never understand why people will try those awful drugs..... :sm13:


Lloydminster has always been an oil town, so lots of big wages & transient people & has been a major "drug town" since I was a teenager & it has moved to our town too. Recently there is lots of crystal meth around & that seems to be particularly devastating, seems people are hooked so quickly.
I personally don't understand why kids try it the first time with all the information about how terrible it is.

One thing that really drives me nuts is the local dealer has been known to my kids since they were very young, each went to school with one of his kids, but he's not been prosecuted, we always hear the police want to watch & get the bigger fish, meantime this a--hole is allowed to destroy local lives.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ros, welcome to the chatter, hope we hear from you often & look forward to getting to know you. I've been admiring your lovely baby things.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ros, welcome to the chatter, hope we hear from you often & look forward to getting to know you. I've been admiring your lovely baby things.


Thank you so much Bonnie. I love knitting baby things, I'm guessing you know that by now. I do knit other things as well, but mostly baby things. ????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you like the sharp square needles? I love them, I have interchangables as well as DPNs


I like the squares. One of my first sets of interchangeables were the Knitters Pride squares. I haven't used my Kollages much. This is a size 1 and really sharp. Have to be careful not to split the yarn or poke myself.

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doggone yarn fairy! LOL! Glad you were able to get the camo on sale. I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever get even the first mermaid tail finished much less 3 and a shark blanket...LOL. Oh well if I don't I can always give it to them later.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I ended up going to Lloyd today, when I opened my email this morning Fabricland had a sale starting today, 50% off everything & I've been waiting for their Camo fabrics to be on sale, I make coats , bunny hugs & coveralls for GS & he only like Camo. It never comes on sale but once/ yr.& is crazy expensive otherwise & is always sold out the first day.
> GD went with me so we "had" ????To buy a few other things too& spent all afternoon making the craft we found at the $ store.
> I also went to Walmart & that darn yarn fairy that Gwen mentioned last week threw 3 balls of Bernat chenille blanket yarn into my cart, I guess GD needs a mermaid tail for Christmas


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It will be a ceramic tile...large, squares. Haven't picked the pattern yet but hope to find one that will look like granite. We have a granite top on the kitchen island and I'd love to coordinate with it at least for the countertop. Not sure for the floor.


thewren said:


> and i am excited for you gwen - we will definitely need pictures of the finished kitchen. what kind of floor are you putting down. -- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam. Unfortunately they cut the funds for the health class and it isn't done now. Really stupid in my opinion.


thewren said:


> we need more teachers like you teaching health. children are so vulnerable - they need all the information they can get - and they need to hear in over and over and over ----- it is the only way we are going to have any chance of putting a dent in drug use, teen mothers and realizing they really are worth something. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We got a Bosch when we replaced the last one and I agree. DH and I would love to get one that was a church we used to attend though. It was resteraunt quality and did an entire load in 15 minutes. Incredible.


oneapril said:


> I have a Bosch also, Fan. The most quiet dishwasher I ever had!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not sure Liz and the "they" is just my DH.

Also, he just came in and said he (DH) is now thinking of using large tile on the countertop instead of granite. Yes, I'm a little disappointed but he says it will cost 1/5 of the cost of doing the granite. I'm still thrilled that I'll be getting a new countertop and as big as our countertop area is I certainly understand.


budasha said:


> What a great Christmas present. When are they starting on the floor?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*RosD* I thought I recognized your name and kept forgetting to welcome you. It is nice to see you posting more.



RosD said:


> Thank you sugarsugar. ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Been to bed and now back up, I seem to have pulled a muscle in my back and it makes lying down very uncomfortable. No idea when I did it, but I've had it for a couple of days now...wish it would shift! Anyway, it will go in its own good time and it's not agony, just annoying! I've just taken 2 ibuprofen and half a sleeping pill so hopefully that will do the business. Ok moan over, hope you all have a nice evening/afternoon/night whichever applies where you are.


Oh my, that is so painful. Hoping you are feeling some better today, and if hoping works, then let's say a whole lot better today. Darn those pesky flies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the lovely words re: losing our friend. I really appreciate it so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth! But you know young people, they never check into what insurance they really have until they need it & sometimes it's not what they thought. I hope his worries are groundless & will try to get him to call HR tomorrow & see what's up.
> I hope they don't take too long to get him some answers to his tests


What a confusing time for all of you while you wait for testing. I hope they can give you some answers soon and that it is something that can be treated easily and cured.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe it. Installed that device to stop all the scam phone calls and I have peace and quiet. DH is in his office and no more looking up to see caller ID and losing the momentum he had. If someone isn't pre-programmed into the device (5,000 #'s in it) then you just push the red button and whammo, they are gone and can't call again. So nice not to have the phone ringing off the hook. Had over 6 of those calls yesterday. I know you can let it ring and not pick up but I find that so disturbing as knitting, I can lose my place looking to see if it is someone I should pick up on, or trying to take a nap. For those it doesn't bother, you save a lot of money. For me it is worth it for sure. Just this few hours of peace and quiet has been heaven. YAY

A lot of these calls are the recordings, so they never hear what you say and even if you push the # to hang up their call through their system, they still call back. However, I do have to say that you guys are very clever with your answers on the live calls and gave me a chuckle claiming bankruptcy, death, and on the air. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Your creativity is not just limited to knitting.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi again, 

Decided to move to the truck stop north of Birmingham yesterday. Right after I parked, they called me to pick a load up near Montgomery, 90 miles south of where I was. But good miles and plenty of time to deliver. Best of all, it went to Adrian, MI, 38 miles from home. So I'm home for the weekend with a drs appt tomorrow morning. After that, I need to go Toledo to Discount Tires. Made an appt for Monday to get the van winterized and a couple things checked. Seems like I always have things to do when I get home. Need to make time to go see my DGD's new house and block a few shawls. 

Finished the heels on one pair of socks. Two to go. Started crocheting a scarf but didn't like it so frogged and started a hat instead. 

Condolences to Daralene and DH on the loss of their friend. Good that you went down to see him. Keeping his family in my prayers, also. 

Earlier this week, my DM posted on facebook that one of my cousins was in the burn in a hospital in AZ. She got burned while burning trash, I think. Please keep Gloria in your prayers for continued healing. 

IPad is going to shut down as the battery is low, so I'll close. 

Welcome to all newcomers and have a great weekend, everyone. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not sure Liz and the "they" is just my DH.
> 
> Also, he just came in and said he (DH) is now thinking of using large tile on the countertop instead of granite. Yes, I'm a little disappointed but he says it will cost 1/5 of the cost of doing the granite. I'm still thrilled that I'll be getting a new countertop and as big as our countertop area is I certainly understand.


Don't be disappointed. There is some beautiful tile out there. I have been looking at our local store and there's lots to choose from. You'll find something you really like.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Decided to move to the truck stop north of Birmingham yesterday. Right after I parked, they called me to pick a load up near Montgomery, 90 miles south of where I was. But good miles and plenty of time to deliver. Best of all, it went to Adrian, MI, 38 miles from home. So I'm home for the weekend with a drs appt tomorrow morning. After that, I need to go Toledo to Discount Tires. Made an appt for Monday to get the van winterized and a couple things checked. Seems like I always have things to do when I get home. Need to make time to go see my DGD's new house and block a few shawls.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for your cousin. Hope her burns aren't severe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, in response to your question. Home first flight out of Pierre tomorrow. I will send some pictures later this week. Have had a most wonderful time with Jeanne, Dean and Maltese Fifi. Love the wide open spaces with which I grew up. Were cut a day short as I couldn't fly the first day, very sick. Over it in time to get a flight the next day.


Sorry you were sick and had to miss the first day. Glad it was a wonderful time and safe traveling home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I received a call today and when I said "you're on the air", they hung up.


Love the answer but mine were robo calls. My but you are creative.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RosD, I'm an admirer of your knitting. Welcome.

Kehinkle, Healing wishes for your cousin. Burns are incredibly painful. I hurt just thinking of what she is going through. I hope she is well medicated and cared for.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. The guests have arrived and it's early Saturday morning now. We had a super night together and dinner turned out very well.
There's enough dessert to go another round tonight. I'm making roast lamb tonight with potatoes, kumara (sweet potato), green beans, lots of gravy and mint sauce.
My cousin Pam showed me some cute baby knitting she's done for premature babies in her local hospital. She needed buttons so got my boxes out and we had fun going through them and found perfect ones so that was good. I have some old buttons from 1920s 30s etc via grandma and mum. Lots of history in them. 
I also let her look through my patchwork fabric stash and she found a lovely piece to make her old doll a dress.
So it's all going very well having them here. 
They are off later sightseeing so we have the day to ourselves pretty much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got a phone call and one of our friends who was in ICU on a respirator for aspiration pneumonia has decided to have the respirator unplugged as he was told they can't get the resulting infection under control. I knew he was depressed about this and he is normally such a wonderful guy and always has such a sense of humor. His wife will be devastated. DH and I are in shock as they are pulling the plug right now. Last we heard, we thought they would have him off the ventilator and figured he'd be going home soon. He comes to all DH's concerts in Ohio and even goes to Columbus when we are there. His wife is an stage actress and he was the bassist for the symphony orchestra for many years and taught at Akron Univ. where he headed up the Jazz Department and conducted a Cleveland Jazz Band also. They gave us a lovely gift for our 50th. I have it in the family room. He is older than us, perhaps in his 70's. I would just love it if they pulled the respirator and he kept on breathing, but I don't think that will happen. A great musician and person.
> 
> He just went in for a simple operation, (as they say, there is no simple operation) and apparently the hospital made a lot of screw ups. No details at this point, just what we heard when his wife was still expecting him to recover. I'm sure we will be going to the funeral if DH can possibly get away from work.


So sorry to hear about your friend. Hoping for the best and sending prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of my tote bags that I didn't sell


Very pretty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is dessert for tonight - or a snack right now. --- sam

Peanut Butter Toast with Skillet Cinnamon Apples

Peanut Butter Toast with Skillet Cinnamon Apples-this simple fall toast is great for breakfast, snack time, or even dessert. This simple fall toast is great for breakfast, snack time, or even dessert.

YIELD: SERVES 4
PREP TIME: 5 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 15 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:

2 large apples, peeled, cored, and sliced
1 teaspoon lemon juice
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Pinch of ground allspice
4 slices Dave's Killer Bread, Thin-Sliced 21 Whole Grains and Seeds
4 tablespoons creamy peanut butter
Candied walnuts or pecans, chopped (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

1. Peel, core, and slice the apples. Drizzle lemon juice over the apple slices and set aside.

2. In a medium skillet, melt the butter over medium heat. Add the apple slices and cook until tender, about 5-7 minutes.

3. Add the brown sugar, cinnamon, and pinch of allspice. Stir until brown sugar is melted and cook for 2 minutes or until the mixture thickens. Remove from heat.

4. Toast the bread and spread peanut butter evenly on the slices. Top the peanut butter toast with the skillet cinnamon apples. Garnish with candied walnuts or pecans, if using. Serve immediately.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/peanut-butter-toast-with-skillet-cinnamon-apples/#more-25687


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it won't take you very long rosd - we are so happy you are joining us - we love new people to feel welcome and to settle in with us at the tea table. looking forward to getting to know you. anything interesting on the needles? --- sam



RosD said:


> Thank you oneapril, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and sending {{{HUGS}}} for all who need them and even if you don't. There's a lot going on here, it's going to take me awhile to know who's who. ???? Ros


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You're so right Liz. And it will be a lot easier to find something that will coordinate with the kitchen island and the floor by going with the tile.



budasha said:


> Don't be disappointed. There is some beautiful tile out there. I have been looking at our local store and there's lots to choose from. You'll find something you really like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rosd - we all have trouble keeping up - don't feel alone in that. lol --- sam



RosD said:


> Thank you sassafras123. I will try and keep up with you all. ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did forget about the time difference. i think you are right - two hours difference. hope he gets the crops in before it rains. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He got home about 1:30, I think there's a 2 hr tme difference between us but yes, if there's a chance of rain they sometimes go all night although he's gettng too old to do that anymore.
> The sky looks really bad this morning, I hope the rain misses us this time, things just got going again. Seems harvest is dragging on forever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stupid in my book also - how else are we going to teach the youth of today about the dangers of drugs. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. Unfortunately they cut the funds for the health class and it isn't done now. Really stupid in my opinion.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you kathy - and what is even better - we are having lunch sometime this weekend. yea. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Decided to move to the truck stop north of Birmingham yesterday. Right after I parked, they called me to pick a load up near Montgomery, 90 miles south of where I was. But good miles and plenty of time to deliver. Best of all, it went to Adrian, MI, 38 miles from home. So I'm home for the weekend with a drs appt tomorrow morning. After that, I need to go Toledo to Discount Tires. Made an appt for Monday to get the van winterized and a couple things checked. Seems like I always have things to do when I get home. Need to make time to go see my DGD's new house and block a few shawls.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look for something that doesn't need grout --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You're so right Liz. And it will be a lot easier to find something that will coordinate with the kitchen island and the floor by going with the tile.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll have to ask gary how much we got - it rained quite a bit. sounds like a good deal on the pressure canner. --- sam


We thought it was a good deal. We paid about $80 for my 16 qt at Christmas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call earlier today from the hospital they want me in for an Angiogram on the 12th October. I guess I should be glad that they are being thorough.


Better safe than sorry, and it is progress in the right direction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Better safe than sorry, and it is progress in the right direction.


Not looking forward to that one though. Don't like the idea of the intravenous dye.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not looking forward to that one though. Don't like the idea of the intravenous dye.


Julie, I had no adverse reactions to the dye at all. I'm sure you'll be the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie, I had no adverse reactions to the dye at all. I'm sure you'll be the same.


Apparently about 1 in 50 do, though, it would be just my luck.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently about 1 in 50 do, though, it would be just my luck.


Fingers crossed it'll be ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I finally got back to working on my sweater and frogged back, only because I heard from someone else who is doing the same sweater and is having a problem. The problem is that a few of the letters on the right hand portion of the pattern are missing. I thought I could help her but find that my own copy of the pattern is the same as hers. Very distressing since I have finished the back and am up to the neckline of the front. I sure hope I can figure out the missing letters. Also have to use a magnifying glass to read the pattern because the letters are so small. I tried to enlarge the pattern on the printer but it didn't work. If anyone on here has done this pattern, please let me know. It is "Chevron Lace Top featured in Prima July 2012".


I can't help much, not having the pattern, but if you take it to s copy shop they can enlarge it for you. It is not aganist copy right law if you are copying for your own use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fingers crossed it'll be ok.


mine, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to visit my brother on Saturday. I knew that my nephew was going for tests at the hospital so asked my SIL how he was. She started to cry. Apparently my nephew has lost a lot of weight and he is going for all kinds of tests. He's to have the barium series and then going to hematology for more tests. Still don't know what is wrong but she said they mentioned Lupus. He says he feels fine and only went to the doctor because he was having trouble with his feet. Please keep Peter in your prayers.


Sending prayers for Peter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think positive julie - just make a matra - "i will not be bothered by the dye". i do hope you won't be bothered julie - wish there was some other way. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently about 1 in 50 do, though, it would be just my luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> think positive julie - just make a matra - "i will not be bothered by the dye". i do hope you won't be bothered julie - wish there was some other way. --- sam


Thanks Sam! Just there's been so much waiting around lately- reading about the procedure seemed the last straw!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm a little early so wander over when you feel the spirit. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-424995-1.html#9668485


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

absolutely! The house I owned before DH and I married had a small countertop in the kitchen with little tiles and lots of grout. Talk about difficult to clean....initially thought it was so cute but after living with it totally changed my mind.



thewren said:


> look for something that doesn't need grout --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We got a Bosch when we replaced the last one and I agree. DH and I would love to get one that was a church we used to attend though. It was resteraunt quality and did an entire load in 15 minutes. Incredible.


Bosch Hdqts is near me...The model Bosch range I wanted wasn't going to be available soon enough for me so I opted for anothet brand..next time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *RosD* I thought I recognized your name and kept forgetting to welcome you. It is nice to see you posting more.


Welcome from me too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe it. Installed that device to stop all the scam phone calls and I have peace and quiet. DH is in his office and no more looking up to see caller ID and losing the momentum he had. If someone isn't pre-programmed into the device (5,000 #'s in it) then you just push the red button and whammo, they are gone and can't call again. So nice not to have the phone ringing off the hook. Had over 6 of those calls yesterday. I know you can let it ring and not pick up but I find that so disturbing as knitting, I can lose my place looking to see if it is someone I should pick up on, or trying to take a nap. For those it doesn't bother, you save a lot of money. For me it is worth it for sure. Just this few hours of peace and quiet has been heaven. YAY
> 
> A lot of these calls are the recordings, so they never hear what you say and even if you push the # to hang up their call through their system, they still call back. However, I do have to say that you guys are very clever with your answers on the live calls and gave me a chuckle claiming bankruptcy, death, and on the air. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Your creativity is not just limited to knitting.


Peace and quiet are priceless. We opted to include nomorobo.com on our landline and it's eliminated so many calls. It can be added to cell phone #'s too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kehinkle, healing energy for your cousin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This day set off so good as I was laughing and joking with my oldest son and planning on visiting on the afternoon
> Within a couple of hours he was rushed to hospital and then back to the hospice were they managed to finally sedate him . The sad news is that my beloved oldest son Simon passed away a couple of hours ago surrounded by his family and his best friends


I am so very sorry Sonja. You and your family are wrapped in prayers and hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, my deepest sympathy. Having gone through it twice in the last three years, I know nothing can help. I am here for you. Jackie


Also sending you my sympathy and hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, and I didn't mean to sound vague (though realize I did). I'm tired and feeling frustrated lately, just feeling fed up with some things I can't change at the moment. I also have somehow gotten a cut on the inside of my mouth which is super annoying. I took my denture out early last night and rinsed with salt water. It's a bit better this morning but I'll leave it out a while longer as we're supposed to go out to eat this weekend for an anniversary celebration and I don't want it causing any trouble or getting worse. I'm sure it was a slip or rub and it will be fine. But all of that pales when I see what others here are facing. I will ask for good thoughts for my DD#2 as she's working on a big hurdle right now. Thanks. :sm01:


Sending thoughts for your DD#2


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle's, hard to get sleep when dear little companion is on a different schedule. I think it's so great that you get so much knitting done and great to have it to do when you are waiting for a load. Love hearing about your adventures and seeing your photos. Glad you got off that medication that made you feel so badly. Stay well and safe as you travel our roadways.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Safe travels. Congrats on being able to cook hot food again but so sad about the addictions, overdoses, and lost lives. We were so close by as we traveled to Akron to see our friend. Sadly he passed before we even got back home. This was all due to errors/negligence. He just went in for a prostate procedure and got a really bad infection from one of the injections and aspiration pneumonia. I'm so glad we got to see him. Thought of you and Nittergma as we drove by. Wonderful work you are doing and I'm sure exhausting yet rewarding.
> 
> Sassafrass, so sorry you got a flat tire to end your beautiful day. Thank goodness you weren't out in the middle of nowhere in the desert when it happened.


So sorry to hear of your friends passing. Sending hugs and prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all ☺
> 
> Just caught up and asking for a few prayers. Our pets are part of our family and my boys are no exception. Deuce, Tank and Badger have been very naughty.????
> 
> ...


Hope by now the boys are doing ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending traveling mercies for you as you go to the reunion. Hope you all have fun. Glad they've almost finished the remodeled kitchen at Elm. I'm sure you are enjoying having better facility.
> 
> Will pray for your community ie the heroin situation. I had heard that Ohio in general was really plagued with this horrible drug. Also know it isn't necessarily all of Ohio but what makes the news. It is a terrible, terrible situation for those involved either by taking/using the drug and their family/friends.


Sending traveling prayers from me also Joy.

There is a huge problem with it in my area also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Decided to move to the truck stop north of Birmingham yesterday. Right after I parked, they called me to pick a load up near Montgomery, 90 miles south of where I was. But good miles and plenty of time to deliver. Best of all, it went to Adrian, MI, 38 miles from home. So I'm home for the weekend with a drs appt tomorrow morning. After that, I need to go Toledo to Discount Tires. Made an appt for Monday to get the van winterized and a couple things checked. Seems like I always have things to do when I get home. Need to make time to go see my DGD's new house and block a few shawls.
> 
> ...


Prayers for Gloria. Glad you are home this weekend


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not looking forward to that one though. Don't like the idea of the intravenous dye.


Me either but it will set your mind, and the Drs, at rest, knowing the test has been done. Praying it finds your heart in good health so you can get your hip done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Me either but it will set your mind, and the Drs, at rest, knowing the test has been done. Praying it finds your heart in good health so you can get your hip done.


 :sm24: It's just life has been one long wait for this that and the other, for so long now- I only found out about the dye etc, yesterday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so very sorry Sonja. You and your family are wrapped in prayers and hugs.


Thank you Tami


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lloydminster has always been an oil town, so lots of big wages & transient people & has been a major "drug town" since I was a teenager & it has moved to our town too. Recently there is lots of crystal meth around & that seems to be particularly devastating, seems people are hooked so quickly.
> I personally don't understand why kids try it the first time with all the information about how terrible it is.
> 
> One thing that really drives me nuts is the local dealer has been known to my kids since they were very young, each went to school with one of his kids, but he's not been prosecuted, we always hear the police want to watch & get the bigger fish, meantime this a--hole is allowed to destroy local lives.


Yep same kind of what goes on over here. Crystal meth is the "ice" we have huge problems with here. Disgusting drug. :sm03:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, Sonja - is Rosd really your sister? ♡ (I must have missed something).


Swedenme said:


> everyone is very very friendly and very very chatty here Ros . They will all adore your beautiful knitting
> We are just one big family of sisters and brother . We tease Sam now and again about the things men do but he teases us right back , so you will fit right in Ros and you are already my sister .. Join in when ever you want


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Gwen, I just looked on line and there seem to be a few granite companies near your area. Look around a bit. We found a place near us that was so reasonable...we were thrilled, and it was about the same cost as tile would have been. Don't give up yet! I kept telling my DH, "just get laminate, they are very nice." But now that we got the granite, I do really love it.


Gweniepooh said:


> Not sure Liz and the "they" is just my DH.
> 
> Also, he just came in and said he (DH) is now thinking of using large tile on the countertop instead of granite. Yes, I'm a little disappointed but he says it will cost 1/5 of the cost of doing the granite. I'm still thrilled that I'll be getting a new countertop and as big as our countertop area is I certainly understand.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am happy the device is working for you, Daralene! That's great. What is the device called?


Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe it. Installed that device to stop all the scam phone calls and I have peace and quiet. DH is in his office and no more looking up to see caller ID and losing the momentum he had. If someone isn't pre-programmed into the device (5,000 #'s in it) then you just push the red button and whammo, they are gone and can't call again. So nice not to have the phone ringing off the hook. Had over 6 of those calls yesterday. I know you can let it ring and not pick up but I find that so disturbing as knitting, I can lose my place looking to see if it is someone I should pick up on, or trying to take a nap. For those it doesn't bother, you save a lot of money. For me it is worth it for sure. Just this few hours of peace and quiet has been heaven. YAY
> 
> A lot of these calls are the recordings, so they never hear what you say and even if you push the # to hang up their call through their system, they still call back. However, I do have to say that you guys are very clever with your answers on the live calls and gave me a chuckle claiming bankruptcy, death, and on the air. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Your creativity is not just limited to knitting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy your time at home, Kathy! Prayers for Gloria.


kehinkle said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Decided to move to the truck stop north of Birmingham yesterday. Right after I parked, they called me to pick a load up near Montgomery, 90 miles south of where I was. But good miles and plenty of time to deliver. Best of all, it went to Adrian, MI, 38 miles from home. So I'm home for the weekend with a drs appt tomorrow morning. After that, I need to go Toledo to Discount Tires. Made an appt for Monday to get the van winterized and a couple things checked. Seems like I always have things to do when I get home. Need to make time to go see my DGD's new house and block a few shawls.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a fun time, Fan! Your food sounds lovely!


Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. The guests have arrived and it's early Saturday morning now. We had a super night together and dinner turned out very well.
> There's enough dessert to go another round tonight. I'm making roast lamb tonight with potatoes, kumara (sweet potato), green beans, lots of gravy and mint sauce.
> My cousin Pam showed me some cute baby knitting she's done for premature babies in her local hospital. She needed buttons so got my boxes out and we had fun going through them and found perfect ones so that was good. I have some old buttons from 1920s 30s etc via grandma and mum. Lots of history in them.
> I also let her look through my patchwork fabric stash and she found a lovely piece to make her old doll a dress.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for you, Julie, for the procedure and your peace of mind. Hugs!


Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently about 1 in 50 do, though, it would be just my luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for you, Julie, for the procedure and your peace of mind. Hugs!


Thank you April! 
And no, Sonja and Ros are sisters of the heart, not blood.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budasha said:


> Good news about Gage. Fingers crossed for your fur babies.


Same from me gagesmom. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budasha said:


> Nice to see you.


Thank you budasha. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Spider said:


> Mel, hope the pets are ok. They may have an upset stomach for awhile.
> Love the fall color pictures. Our trees in some areas have turned just a little, but no frost yet so that makes a difference.
> Had lunch with three college girlfriends, one has stage 4 melanoma and I am so worried about her. I am trying the one day at a time but after lunch came home and had a good cry. So it has been good to just come here and read.
> Daralene, I am so glad you got there to see your friend.
> Should be doing dinner dishes but I think they can wait for morning.


I'm so sorry about your friend. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend Daralene


I'm sorry too Daralene. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! Probably my favorite sandwich!


All this talk of reuben sandwiches and I had no idea what they were, so I had to look them up. I have to say they sound so delicious I'm going to have to try them!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I do hope you are wrong Bonnie
> Isn't it a shame that a person can work long hard hours for a company and then have to worry about sickness pay when they become ill


I hope your son is ok Bonnie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Glad to have you here, RosD!


Thank you oneapril. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my, but I guess it was a little bit easier than the scrubbing board. :sm19:


My Nanna used to use a scrubbing board and she also used to boil up the sheets etc in a big copper. So much hard work!!! My Pop bought her a new fancy washing machine at the time. The one with the hand wringer attached, my darling Nanna hated it and thought she got a much cleaner wash doing it her way with the scrubbing board and the copper.????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> My Nanna used to use a scrubbing board and she also used to boil up the sheets etc in a big copper. So much hard work!!! My Pop bought her a new fancy washing machine at the time. The one with the hand wringer attached, my darling Nanna hated it and thought she got a much cleaner wash doing it her way with the scrubbing board and the copper.????


 :sm24: LOL

We are on the new tea party now also.... see you over there. The link is a page or 2 back...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: LOL
> 
> We are on the new tea party now also.... see you over there. The link is a page or 2 back...


Thank you sugarsugar. I will just try and finish reading the last few pages of this one and then I will join you there. ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you sugarsugar. I will just try and finish reading the last few pages of this one and then I will join you there. ????


I just wanted to make sure that you realised we start a new one every Saturday (our time). So you dont get too lost. LOL :sm11:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I just wanted to make sure that you realised we start a new one every Saturday (our time). So you dont get too lost. LOL :sm11:


Thank you sugarsugar, I appreciate you looking out for me. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *RosD* I thought I recognized your name and kept forgetting to welcome you. It is nice to see you posting more.


Thank you Gwenniepooh. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> RosD, I'm an admirer of your knitting. Welcome.
> 
> Kehinkle, Healing wishes for your cousin. Burns are incredibly painful. I hurt just thinking of what she is going through. I hope she is well medicated and cared for.


Thank you Cashmeregma. ????

Kehinkle, I'm so sorry about your cousin's burns, I wish her a complete recovery. I just can't imagine the pain she's in. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> it won't take you very long rosd - we are so happy you are joining us - we love new people to feel welcome and to settle in with us at the tea table. looking forward to getting to know you. anything interesting on the needles? --- sam


Thank you Sam, you have a wonderful group of people here and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone better. I've always got something on the needles, this time it's another little baby dress. Thank you for the lovely welcome. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> rosd - we all have trouble keeping up - don't feel alone in that. lol --- sam


Thank you Sam. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not looking forward to that one though. Don't like the idea of the intravenous dye.


I will be thinking of you Julie. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently about 1 in 50 do, though, it would be just my luck.


No Julie, we won't accept anything other than you are going to be fine!!! ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome from me too!


Thank you RookieRetiree. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April!
> And no, Sonja and Ros are sisters of the heart, not blood.


Just like us Julie. ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just like us Julie. ????


Brothers and sisters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> No Julie, we won't accept anything other than you are going to be fine!!! ???? Ros


Thank you Ros! I am sure it is just this interminable waiting getting to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just like us Julie. ????


 :sm24: Thank you for that - I am feeling very much the older sister! (every time I have to put age: 70!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brothers and sisters!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love the answer but mine were robo calls. My but you are creative.


I can't take credit for that idea. Someone else posted it and I decided to try it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can't help much, not having the pattern, but if you take it to s copy shop they can enlarge it for you. It is not aganist copy right law if you are copying for your own use.


Thanks, I should have thought of that. I don't need to do it now because when the UK sent me a copy, it's large enough to read.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for Peter.


Thanks, Tami. I heard that he's still waiting for the results of his last scan. So no news yet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brothers and sisters!


Definitely!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Ros! I am sure it is just this interminable waiting getting to me!


You're welcome Julie, the waiting is hard. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thank you for that - I am feeling very much the older sister! (every time I have to put age: 70!)


????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Tami. I heard that he's still waiting for the results of his last scan. So no news yet.


I hope you get good news!!! ???? Ros


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - I just wanted to drop by and let you know that I have put an end to the workshops. One is still finishing up and then that will be it for me. I have found that they are just too much now and so they will remain dormant until I figure out what should be done with the section which I am definitely making sure that the workshops are available permanently.

As so many in this group have taught for us and attended classes, I just wanted you to be one of the first groups to know. Thanks to all of you who contributed in any way with the workshops. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Julie, the waiting is hard. ????


 :sm24: It is getting me down a bit at the moment, have to make a decision before Wednesday, and I don't have the information I need- grrrr.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - I just wanted to drop by and let you know that I have put an end to the workshops. One is still finishing up and then that will be it for me. I have found that they are just too much now and so they will remain dormant until I figure out what should be done with the section which I am definitely making sure that the workshops are available permanently.
> 
> As so many in this group have taught for us and attended classes, I just wanted you to be one of the first groups to know. Thanks to all of you who contributed in any way with the workshops. Shirley


Sorry that you feel that it is too much for you now. But you have to take care of yourself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It is getting me down a bit at the moment, have to make a decision before Wednesday, and I don't have the information I need- grrrr.


What decision do you need to make by Wednesday?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What decision do you need to make by Wednesday?


Just how I'm getting to the appointment- just not coping well with uncertainties at the moment.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Julie! I am easily confused!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April!
> And no, Sonja and Ros are sisters of the heart, not blood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie! I am easily confused!


 :sm24: I have been around the Tea Party for over 4 years now- KP for a good 5 years, and seen a lot of people come and go, and I can still get in muddles!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Julie. Have you sorted a ride to your appointment, yet? Here there is a bus 55+ can call upon for transport to Dr appointments. There is also a nonprofit group providing similar services. Does your area have anything similar?


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have been around the Tea Party for over 4 years now- KP for a good 5 years, and seen a lot of people come and go, and I can still get in muddles!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Julie. Have you sorted a ride to your appointment, yet? Here there is a bus 55+ can call upon for transport to Dr appointments. There is also a nonprofit group providing similar services. Does your area have anything similar?


The problem is I must wait for the young lady to contact me- I have no way to contact her, I don't like breaking my word, but I need to let the taxi franchise know what I am doing. Just going through a weepy patch- missing Fale, my parents, and my Mwyffanwy. I do have a half price card, but the free bus which is there, is not easy to access.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you are having these difficulties, Julie. Wish I was closer, to help. Praying for resolution, for you. ♡.


Lurker 2 said:


> The problem is I must wait for the young lady to contact me- I have no way to contact her, I don't like breaking my word, but I need to let the taxi franchise know what I am doing. Just going through a weepy patch- missing Fale, my parents, and my Mwyffanwy. I do have a half price card, but the free bus which is there, is not easy to access.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorry you are having these difficulties, Julie. Wish I was closer, to help. Praying for resolution, for you. ♡.


 :sm24: Thank you, April- it just seems to be one of those weepy days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Hello, Sonja - is Rosd really your sister? ♡ (I must have missed something).


Oops sorry I missed this April , no Ros is not my actual sister I wish she was . We joined kp about the same time and right from the beginning she reached out to me with kindness . Go take a look at the beautiful bears she knitted for all her family they are gorgeous along with all the other beautiful items she has knit so after a jokey comment I became her long lost sister . Like Julie says a sister of the heart along with all my other sisters and brother here on TP .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been a busy weekend here for me and have just caught up here so now I am headed to the new one. See you all there☺


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Oops sorry I missed this April , no Ros is not my actual sister I wish she was . We joined kp about the same time and right from the beginning she reached out to me with kindness . Go take a look at the beautiful bears she knitted for all her family they are gorgeous along with all the other beautiful items she has knit so after a jokey comment I became her long lost sister . Like Julie says a sister of the heart along with all my other sisters and brother here on TP .


Thank you so much Sonja, I'm happy to be your sister. xxx ???? Ros


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah...I get it! That is very special! And I will look for Ros' knitting...another Ninja!!


Swedenme said:


> Oops sorry I missed this April , no Ros is not my actual sister I wish she was . We joined kp about the same time and right from the beginning she reached out to me with kindness . Go take a look at the beautiful bears she knitted for all her family they are gorgeous along with all the other beautiful items she has knit so after a jokey comment I became her long lost sister . Like Julie says a sister of the heart along with all my other sisters and brother here on TP .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Ah...I get it! That is very special! And I will look for Ros' knitting...another Ninja!!


Thank you April, I hope you like my knitting. ???? Ros


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Peace and quiet are priceless. We opted to include nomorobo.com on our landline and it's eliminated so many calls. It can be added to cell phone #'s too.


I wonder if that is available in our area too? I will check and see and tell DS about it if it is. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wonder if that is available in our area too? I will check and see and tell DS about it if it is. Thanks.


I hope so; it's been a great find. I wish our cell phone carrier partnered with them too. I got a new phone this week-- the other one was over 3 years old. I finally got a 6S. Daughter and son have the new 7's and are loving the new gadgets.


----------



## hastover (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi this Heather Stover,Sam's daughter from Indianapolis. I am letting everyone know that my dad is back in the "spa",this time here in Indiana. He came with my sister for my daughter,Rebekah's,wedding and barely made it into the church before he had a bad episode of not being able to breath. The ambulance was called and he was taken to a nearby emergency facility. This was only an emergency facility so later that evening he was transferred to Witham Hospital in Lebanon,IN. This is about an hour from my house but it's what we were close to at the time. We thought he was going to be discharged tomorrow,but as he had another bad episode this afternoon,we don't know when he will be discharged. Anyway,I have been to see him every afternoon and he is better than he was back in October,sitting up and talking,eating,etc. Anyway,he wanted me to let everyone know what is going on. Also,he asks Kate if she will please do opening on Friday. The phone number directly to his room is 765-485-8806. Everyone is very nice at Witham and taking good care of him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

hastover said:


> Hi this Heather Stover,Sam's daughter from Indianapolis. I am letting everyone know that my dad is back in the "spa",this time here in Indiana. He came with my sister for my daughter,Rebekah's,wedding and barely made it into the church before he had a bad episode of not being able to breath. The ambulance was called and he was taken to a nearby emergency facility. This was only an emergency facility so later that evening he was transferred to Witham Hospital in Lebanon,IN. This is about an hour from my house but it's what we were close to at the time. We thought he was going to be discharged tomorrow,but as he had another bad episode this afternoon,we don't know when he will be discharged. Anyway,I have been to see him every afternoon and he is better than he was back in October,sitting up and talking,eating,etc. Anyway,he wanted me to let everyone know what is going on. Also,he asks Kate if she will please do opening on Friday. The phone number directly to his room is 765-485-8806. Everyone is very nice at Witham and taking good care of him.


Thank you for letting us know Heather, I'm so glad that he's better than in October for sure. 
Congratulations on Rebekah's wedding also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for letting us know Heather, I'm so glad that he's better than in October for sure.
> Congratulations on Rebekah's wedding also.


Sorry to hear about this and saying prayers. From what I've heard, the weather was cery icy there this weekend. Hope all of the travelers got home safely. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

hastover said:


> Hi this Heather Stover,Sam's daughter from Indianapolis. I am letting everyone know that my dad is back in the "spa",this time here in Indiana. He came with my sister for my daughter,Rebekah's,wedding and barely made it into the church before he had a bad episode of not being able to breath. The ambulance was called and he was taken to a nearby emergency facility. This was only an emergency facility so later that evening he was transferred to Witham Hospital in Lebanon,IN. This is about an hour from my house but it's what we were close to at the time. We thought he was going to be discharged tomorrow,but as he had another bad episode this afternoon,we don't know when he will be discharged. Anyway,I have been to see him every afternoon and he is better than he was back in October,sitting up and talking,eating,etc. Anyway,he wanted me to let everyone know what is going on. Also,he asks Kate if she will please do opening on Friday. The phone number directly to his room is 765-485-8806. Everyone is very nice at Witham and taking good care of him.


Thanks Heather for keeping us informed. Glad he is not as sick as last time. Added some excitement to the wedding! 
Hope the wedding went well despite Sam trying to take centre stage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

hastover said:


> Hi this Heather Stover,Sam's daughter from Indianapolis. I am letting everyone know that my dad is back in the "spa",this time here in Indiana. He came with my sister for my daughter,Rebekah's,wedding and barely made it into the church before he had a bad episode of not being able to breath. The ambulance was called and he was taken to a nearby emergency facility. This was only an emergency facility so later that evening he was transferred to Witham Hospital in Lebanon,IN. This is about an hour from my house but it's what we were close to at the time. We thought he was going to be discharged tomorrow,but as he had another bad episode this afternoon,we don't know when he will be discharged. Anyway,I have been to see him every afternoon and he is better than he was back in October,sitting up and talking,eating,etc. Anyway,he wanted me to let everyone know what is going on. Also,he asks Kate if she will please do opening on Friday. The phone number directly to his room is 765-485-8806. Everyone is very nice at Witham and taking good care of him.


Thanks for letting us know about your dad. I'm so glad that he is getting good care. Please tell him we are thinking of him and wishing him a speedy recovery, and back home soon. Best wishes to Rebekah and her husband on their life together.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Dawn Puplover, received your card just now regards Fan


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

hastover said:


> Hi this Heather Stover,Sam's daughter from Indianapolis. I am letting everyone know that my dad is back in the "spa",this time here in Indiana. He came with my sister for my daughter,Rebekah's,wedding and barely made it into the church before he had a bad episode of not being able to breath. The ambulance was called and he was taken to a nearby emergency facility. This was only an emergency facility so later that evening he was transferred to Witham Hospital in Lebanon,IN. This is about an hour from my house but it's what we were close to at the time. We thought he was going to be discharged tomorrow,but as he had another bad episode this afternoon,we don't know when he will be discharged. Anyway,I have been to see him every afternoon and he is better than he was back in October,sitting up and talking,eating,etc. Anyway,he wanted me to let everyone know what is going on. Also,he asks Kate if she will please do opening on Friday. The phone number directly to his room is 765-485-8806. Everyone is very nice at Witham and taking good care of him.


Thank you for letting us know. Please give him my best wishes for a speedy recovery. Best wishes to the newly weds.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

hastover said:


> Hi this Heather Stover,Sam's daughter from Indianapolis. I am letting everyone know that my dad is back in the "spa",this time here in Indiana. He came with my sister for my daughter,Rebekah's,wedding and barely made it into the church before he had a bad episode of not being able to breath. The ambulance was called and he was taken to a nearby emergency facility. This was only an emergency facility so later that evening he was transferred to Witham Hospital in Lebanon,IN. This is about an hour from my house but it's what we were close to at the time. We thought he was going to be discharged tomorrow,but as he had another bad episode this afternoon,we don't know when he will be discharged. Anyway,I have been to see him every afternoon and he is better than he was back in October,sitting up and talking,eating,etc. Anyway,he wanted me to let everyone know what is going on. Also,he asks Kate if she will please do opening on Friday. The phone number directly to his room is 765-485-8806. Everyone is very nice at Witham and taking good care of him.


Heather, thank you so much for letting us know about your Dad. We will be praying for him and I am glad he is in a place providing the care he needs. God bless you all. - april


----------

